# ttc #1 - handy tips please :0)



## Poppet2016

Hi everyone
I am new to this forum, however I have been following a few threads for a few weeks now. 
My husband and I have been ttc for one cycle so far and got a bfn :0( 
AF showed her wicked face today :0(
We are doing home insemination (due to the fact my husband and I cannot conceive in the natural way).
Last cycle we used the clear blue dual hormone digital OPK. We imseminated 5 times before peak fertility and day off peak fertility. 
However - no success that time :0(

Today I have prepared ourselves by purchasing the pregnacare conception tablets for him and her. I also have bought preseed based on review read.

If anyone can give some advice or tips on what we can do better to help towards a positive result this cycle - it would be greatly appreciated. 

I have always wanted a baby and to have a family of my own. Being a mum would be the gift I could ever ask for.

Good luck to all those ttc and hope to hear from of you soon.

*baby dust to all* xxx


----------



## lilmisscaviar

I would personally keep using the kit and try not to get discouraged. Most women get pregnant within 6 months of beginning to try. Some other tips would be to have your man wear boxes instead of briefs (if he doesn't already), keep your pelvis propped up on pillows after the insemination for at least 15 minutes, orgasm before insemination so things are more hospitable in there for the sperm and maybe start insemination the day of and a couple days after you get a positive opk. You said you inseminated 5 times before ovulation and the day of. However, an egg is not released usually until 36 hours after that positive opk so maybe you were inseminating too early to catch it. Hope these tips help! Good luck and :dust:


----------



## beckie1991

Hi dont get discouraged or stressed about falling pregnant straight away, on average it takes a couple 12 months to conceive. 

Theres a few tips that i have seen online, you OH taking a cold shower before DTD, keeping himself cool down there as over heating kills the sperm. This might sound weird but i have spoken to a few people now who have successfully gotten pregnant from this, they have put their legs up in the air against the wall to keep the sperm in there, for around 15-20 mins. Then if you stay flat on your back afterwards and keep it in there as long as possible it gives the sperm the best chance of getting to the egg. 

I hope you get your BFP soon :)
xxx


----------



## Poppet2016

Thanks you both for your replies. 

So am currently 11dpo in TWW for second month of TTC. 

This month I O'd on 28th sept. 

We inseminated on 27th evening, 28th morning and evening, and 29th evening. 

Each time, my husband did the deed in a sterile pot, in which there was a small amount of preseed. We left it to liquify for about 5-10 mins. Sucked up into 10ml syringe, then I inserted it into me. I left the syringe to adjust to my body temp before slowing ejecting into me. Once all injected, I left the syringe as a plus for 15 minutes to make sure nothing came out. 
I was propped up on 3 pillows whilst injecting.
And stayed up on pillows for 30-45 minutes and also had an 'o' on two of the occasions. I went straight to bed (after desperately needing the loo!) TMI hehe

This month we used preseed and also took pregnacare conception tablets for both myself and my husband. 

At 11dpo, my symptoms are:

- lower back pain
- lower abdomen pains ( like AF but not!)
- feels wet down there but actually kinda dry
- on off headaches since 8dpo (which I never get)
- two weird dreams where I got BFPs
- sicky feeling but not been sick
- occasional nauseous/ dizzy feeling
- ratty and irritable (which I get before AF anyway!)

NO SORE BREASTS
NOT MUCH MUCUS

When do you think I should test? 

Do any of these symptoms sound positive?

Do you think I inseminated at good timings?

Hope to hear from mummies, mummies to be, ladies who are hoping to get their BFPs.

Thank you all in advance and baby dust to all!! 

Xxxxxx


----------



## Aayla

When I got my bfp we BD 4 days prior to O, the day of and the day after. Some women catch doing it just the day before and day of but even my two sites where I track say that timing is great if you do it like I did. 

But your symptoms looks promising. I had cramping/twinges, boobs tingly, flushed feeling, headaches, increased smell. Every woman is different. But I knew I was pregnant because what I was experiencing wasn't normal for me. 

You could probably start testing with a FRER. I got a squinter at 10dpo, bfn 11 and 12 dpo, but a light line on 13dpo. but some women get lines at early as 8 or 9dpo. How long are your cycles normally? I think it depends on how far away from af you are. at 10dpo, I was 8 days away from af so it was incredibly early even though I was sure I implanted 6dpo.


----------



## Poppet2016

Hi Aayla
My cycles are between 30 to 33 days
I am on cd27 now and 11dpo 
Lower back pains still there. 
My smell has always been good but this evening I got home I could smell coffee and my husband was surprised as he made it a good hour before I got home. And it was just a regular Nescafé not any nespresso machine ones where the house smells of coffee. 
Symptoms seems to have gone apart from headaches and lower back pain. 
When do you think I should test based on above info?


----------



## Aayla

I say test tomorrow morning with a frer. You are 3-6 days before next af so chances are good, if you are pregnant, that you would get a squinter or light line.


----------



## claireybell

ooh it all sounds very good :) 

when are you testing? use a sensitive test like First Response early result as this detects minimal amts of hcg days after implanting, good luck :)


----------



## Poppet2016

Well I am working tomorrow so will have to get the test from tesco in the evening so will do my first test on Sunday morning I guess?! Or tomorrow night?!

Am getting major AF pains as I am laying in bed - is that a good sign? Or really bad? :0(

Really hoping for a BFP! So many people around me having babies or pregnant. As much as i am happy for them - have a little bit of jealousy going on! Is that normal?


----------



## claireybell

Oh most definately normal, i see pg ladies everywhere & i want it like now haha, im envisioning my mwife apts, scans the lot! 

Cramping doesnt always mean periods comung though, can sometimes be everything implanting & nestling in down there, fingers crossed it is for you ;) do you usually get cramping before period? Saying that, if you were on bc like i was, i didnt get anything, simply took last pill & then started bleeding 2 dsys later..


----------



## Poppet2016

Not on bc!
Get the occasional cramps but not as much I have been getting. 
Husband says my body is cold but head is hot?!
I could be totally reading into things!!!
Just want a BFP so bad!!!

Every time I feel ok - I hear someone else is expecting and I get down again. 
I have been fairly emotional about everything the last week - work and all this baby stuff lol can't seem to relax!

I shall test on Sunday - fingers crossed. 

I've home inseminations are just as good as the traditional way. So who knows!
Also hoping the pregnacare conception tabs and preseed have done their magic!

How are you coming along with TTC?
Anyhing you are doing which may help?


----------



## Aayla

So I'm curious..and you don't have to answer if you don't want to...but I'm wondering why you can't have sex and have to do home inseminations?


----------



## claireybell

I was also a wondering that Aayla.. 

If you are inseminating you could always try some Fertility Lubricants to help spermies live longer & swim about up there, conceive plus or preseed? Its a non-barrier lube, im using to help with ewcm as i dont produce much


----------



## Poppet2016

Hi ladies

Unfortunately my husband can't do the deed the natural way. We still have fun etc... But not have natural inter course. 
Hence inseminations. 

We used preseed this cycle (cycle 2)

Today is 12dpo and Cd28. Got on and off AF pains, but have some mucus too. Which I haven't had for a couple of days. 
Headaches still come and go and no other real symptoms. 

Doesn't sound too positive does it?
Should I test today or wait until tomorrow? 

Have to get my tests after work so won't be until later this evening if I do it today.

Hope you are all well and having a nice weekend

Xxxx


----------



## claireybell

My cousins wife literally this morning got her faint positive & she woke up with cramps & that pushed her to test as she is due af tomorrow, def test as it can be good signs aswell Poppett ;) 

Post ya test if ya can so we can obsess over it hehee! Even more good that you guys are using preseed, help keeps those spermies to live longer x


----------



## Poppet2016

I'm going to test tomorrow at 13dpo / CD29

I really feel like AF is about to show. af pains all evening. 
No other symptoms :0(


----------



## claireybell

Hope you get that positive Poppet  dont be disheartened if not though as it can take a few times to get there for some, 5-6 cycles before i fell with my son, but i have everything crossed for you x


----------



## Poppet2016

Thank you claireybell. 
Your help and comments have been really nice. It's nice to be able to talk to other experiencing the same stuff xxx


----------



## claireybell

I hear you there, when i was ttc my son i knew noone that was ttc but a friend of mine was already pregnant & she told me all about this site, i love it, lots of ladies going through the same, im terrible symptom spotter aswell Lol! But its nice to chat & bounce at each other ;)

Where in the world are you from poppet? Uk its 07:45 here, dreamt i got a positive test last night but not even ovulated yet ha ha! Hope your pee on a stick gives you that bfp today X


----------



## Poppet2016

Hi claireybell

I'm from the uk too - London!
Am putting of poas today as I am scared of a negative. 
Thinking to wait until 14dpo / CD 30 - which is tomorrow.
I haven't had any more symptoms - they all seem to have gone over night. 
Apart from tiny sicky feeling just now and slight/mild AF pains and tiny pain in chest lol
It's all a bit odd really. Not sure if I'm getting these or imagining stuff!

Where abouts are you from?
How are you coming along with TTC #2?
Do you take any supplements?


----------



## claireybell

Hey Poppet, yes, im from Southampton, uk :) 

Im taking Sanatogen mother to be vitamins along with the omega 3 or 6 capsule? I took them first time around, helps when you get sickness & food aversions that you dont miss out on vital nutrients Lol! 

Ah bless you, poas when your ready, im addicted to poas lol i start from 6/7 dpo :rofl: 

The teeny random chest pain probs all the anxiety hun, i wouldnt worry, i cant see back on our previous chat page, are you taking temps at all? Elevated temp & no period after 16 dpo are always good signs of possible pg  

What pg test you got for 14dpo? You are so patient hehe x


----------



## Poppet2016

Hi claireybell

I'm not taking temps. 
But am currently a bit poorly. Got a bunged up/slightly runny nose and headaches. 
Am on 14dpo / Cd30 today but really feel like AF is coming. 

Tmi.. But cervix feels high - can just feel it with middle finger. Don't really know what this means!
My Cm is a little yellow - but also not much of it. 
No other symptoms!

So I think the witch will be here tomorrow. 
Not sure if I should bother testing. 
Just have a cheapie and a couple that came with my clear blue digital dual hormone OPK kit. 

Just feel I am going to have a bad result :0(


----------



## dinky

Hi poppet :) just read through your post I think you should test! One thing that I've always done while ttc is lie on my front straight after bd and go to sleep for the night! All the spermies stay in and I have a tilted uterus so I think lying on my front instead of my back helps me quite a lot I have conceived 2 times doing this! Fingers crossed for you


----------



## Poppet2016

Hi dinky
Thank you for the info. May try that. 
As we are doing at home inseminations I worry it may leak out if on stomach. I normally insert 2/3mls of semen - so don't want to lose any!

I want to test but am so scared to be disappointed. 
Also feel fluy and feels like AF is about to make an appearance - I thinking if I should really do it?

What do you think about cervix position? Or is all that a myth?


----------



## Poppet2016

Sorry meant to say I feel it may leak out if lying on stomach


----------



## dinky

If you insert it high up enough it shouldn't leak out, it doesn't for me anyway but may be different for you. You should have a reliable result now at 14dpo so if it's positive it would show now and if it's negative you can expect af and you won't be as wounded when you see it. It's completely up to you though some women prefer to wait until a missed period! I always test from around 9dpo as I'm too impatient lol I'm going to try and wait until 10dpo this cycle. I always get af either before or on 14dpo so if I was you I'd be classing 14dpo as a missed period as I always seem to start bleeding in the morning x


----------



## Poppet2016

Maybe I shall wait until the hubby comes home to test. 
How long shall I not drink anything before testing?
Sorry to ask - what may be stupid simple questions?

Thanks for your help x


----------



## dinky

I'd not go to the toilet for 4 hours and try and not drink in that time too although a few sips wouldn't hurt if you needed a drink. Also at 14dpo you should have quite a strong line so I wouldn't worry too much about it. I've always found that I've had stronger bfps in the afternoon :)


----------



## Poppet2016

Cervix is not high or low. 
Feel likes it's medium - not sure if it's firm or soft - not sure how to tell. 
Cold still here - slight runny nose and headache still here
On off period pain
Weird feelings down there when I cough...
Boobs - nipples I think are more sensitive - not sure if I'm imagining it?!

What do you make of these symptoms?
I'm either going to test tonight or tomorrow morning if AF hasn't shown!


----------



## dinky

I've had all different cervix positions, I've had low hard and open and had a successful pregnancy so to me personally I don't use cp as a symptom. Your other symptoms can go either way, with all my pregnancies I have had sore boobs before a bfp but with my last one I had the worst cold ever that wouldn't shift which was a massive sign for me I was pregnant! Let me know when you test :)


----------



## claireybell

Have you tested yet Poppet, hope you get that positive :)


----------



## Aayla

I'm excited to see a test as well!


----------



## Poppet2016

Nope not tested yet 
Am on 15 dpo/CD31
Too scared to test - so will wait another day as I feel the dreaded witch is on her way!

Got mild AF cramps
Got cold - runny nose and headaches
This morning got a yellow snotty looking cm blob on tissue
No other symptoms - so not looking very likely. 

How are you all?


----------



## Aayla

Well only 2 days to go before af is officially late for you. Cramping and cold symptoms can be a good sign. Not sure about cm though. mine didn't seem to change. 

AFM: I am waiting impatiently for af to show. She is technically late but this wasn't a normal cycle so I have no idea. I don't know if my body reverted back to the pcos or I'm just going to have a long cycle in order to build the lining back up again. According to my doctor as of oct 7 it was thin. Which was good for why I was there but not good for getting af soon. There is no way I am pregnant as I didn't ovulate after the mc. I also took a test the other day and it was stark white.


----------



## Poppet2016

Hi Aayla

I due prob to start AF tomorrow or Thursday
Today is 15 dpo so might test this eve. 
Had some white cm during day. 
Cervix is medium high - I can touch with middle finger so not sure what that should be classed as. 
Not sure if it's firm or soft! Lol 
But cp apparently doesn't mean much. 
But when AF is on - it's meant to be low! How low is low on your middle finger? (Have asked this qs on another thread!) 
Think I'm asking to many questions, when I should put myself out of misery and text. Just anxious and sad about getting a negative. 

Sorry to hear about mc. Onwards and upwards and hopefully a BFP in the near future. 

It's so nice to be able to talk to others on this forum. As everyone is going through similar things.


----------



## Aayla

I can't answer the question about CP. I can never feel mine. And you are not asking too many questions. This is so new to most of us. All we are taught about making babies is we ovulate, have sex, sperm meets egg and boom, 9 months later a baby.


----------



## claireybell

The more late af is & more dpo you are the better chance of getting a Positive poppet :) you are so patient, curiousity always gets me!

So sorry about you mc Aayla :hugs:


----------



## Mrs. Atole

best way to get preg according to my doc is to BD every two days in your case i would say to inseminate every two days starting CD 12


----------



## Poppet2016

Good morning ladies...

At 16dpo / Cd 32 .... I tested this morning and got a ....



.... BFP!

Can't believe it. But lines got darker by ten mins gone. 
Used a cheapie eBay one as wasn't able to get out to buy a digital one. 
Will test again later as will pop out to get a clear blue to confirm. 

Over the moon!!!
Let's hope it's a h&h 9 months! 

Baby dust to you all!
Thank you all for all the advice and comments xxxx


----------



## Aayla

Squeeee! Yay!! Congrats!! Did you get pictures? If not would love to see pics when you do more.


----------



## Poppet2016

I did but not sure how to upload onto here from iPhone?!


----------



## Poppet2016

Hi Aayla... Thank you!
I have a pic but don't know how to upload from an iPhone!


----------



## Poppet2016

BFP
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19.2 KB
Views: 56


----------



## Poppet2016

Did it :0) just being silly and not looking properly! X


----------



## Aayla

Very dark line! Awesome!


----------



## Poppet2016

Def positive, hey?

Does this mean any other test I do today will be positive too?


----------



## Aayla

Yep!


----------



## Poppet2016

Thanks :0)
So over the moon!!!!


----------



## dinky

Wow congrats that is a super strong line! Yes even other tests will come out positive with a line like that, even digital ones! Wish you all the best :)


----------



## Poppet2016

Thank you. 
Did another test just now to make sure. 
Am going to get a digital one later to tell me how many weeks!
Super excited but also super nervous.


----------



## claireybell

OMG!! We knew it haha! Congratulation Poppet, awesome news!! X


----------



## claireybell

Poppet how did you upload from iphone? Mine never do it :(


----------



## Poppet2016

Thanks Claierybell - I'm over the moon

Did a Clearblue digital - says I'm 2-3 weeks pregnant. 
Sounds so odd saying it!!!!


Rather than 'quick post' go to 'go advanced' and from there you can upload from your phone. 

How are you doing? 
Xxxxxx


----------



## claireybell

Ahh fab!! A digital positive always makes it official hehee my first figital was 2-3 wks+ aswell ;)

Just let it alllllll sink in hehee!! I bet Hubs is over the moon aswell,

Im good thanks, impending ovulation either today, tomorrow or Friday :) over excited as sooooo need to poas ha ha x


----------



## Poppet2016

Hubby is over the moon. He had to see the digital to believe it. 
We are both shocked and nervous but super duper happy. 
Feel very lucky and blessed :0)

Goodluck for your Ovulation. Have you started BDing?

Thanks for being there with your help and comments - you have been great (as has all the other ladies!)


----------



## claireybell

Its fab! Hopefully see you over in the First Trimester section very soon ;)

Yes we bd last night & hopefully this eve.. Il keep you pisted with when i stsrt testing hun X


----------



## Poppet2016

Agh definately do!

My fingers are crossed for you!
Be positive :0)

thanks again xxx


----------



## claireybell

Thanks Poppet ;)


----------



## GoldenRatio

Congrats again Poppet:happydance::happydance:

Claireybell looks like u ovulated yesterday!! :dust:


----------



## claireybell

Hey Golden! Well.. I think i may have ovulated this afternoon lol, i had watery cm this morning & then this afternoon its gone sticky creamyish which usually happens just after i ovulate but now awaiting my temp shift.. Gonna try & get in dome last min bd'ing this eve lol! Are you still on Period Golden? How long until your next ovulation?


----------



## GoldenRatio

No my period didnt even last 2 days, mostly was spotting. I have faint line on Lh and hcg tests. Also lots of ewcm, but my temp is looking stable, so i should be ovulating this weekend maybe. 

I donno, im too confused this cycle :cry:

We have been BDing every second day, and planning on doing everyday CD12-CD16, so i dont miss anything.


----------



## claireybell

Did it really?? Is there any chance you could be pg do you think? .. Are the faint lines on hcg tests cheapies or a frer or c/b? X


----------



## claireybell

Just looking at your charts, your temp is still high isnt it hun?


----------



## GoldenRatio

claireybell said:


> Just looking at your charts, your temp is still high isnt it hun?

its with cheap ones, easyhome is the brand. My temp are high bkz i switched to vaginal temping:blush:

I didnt want to waste a frer, incase cheap ones are giving me evap lines, but i think its getting more visible everyday. I posted on other thread but well i wanna show u too, so reposting last nights tests
 



Attached Files:







12115763_400846956771141_6058279904626328812_n.jpg
File size: 52.6 KB
Views: 35


----------



## claireybell

I can see the faint line :) 

Although i dont want to say its an evap but trying to determine if your light bleed was infact your period & not IB & this is the start if a bfp yey! But if it was your period, you wouldnt of ovulated & implanted by cd9.. I think you msy be approaching ovulation if not hun ;) How are you cycles generally Golden?


----------



## GoldenRatio

Yea i think im gonna focus on ovulation at the moment, my cycles are regular 28days, 3 days of period, medium-heavy flow. cramps during period and ovulation day. 

Even tho im testing like crazy, i think im not pregnant and i wanna make sure this cycle works for us. Started preseed, gonna sleep right after BD on my stomach, new prenatals are great, got vits for hubby. Im not sure what else i can do hehe:shrug:


----------



## claireybell

Yay! You go Golden!! What pre natals you taken? 

Im using conceive plus, helped to concieve my son last time, with the ewcm looks & you have regular cycles, def get jiggy now & upto ovulation which if regular cycles should be on cd14, good luck ;)


----------



## Poppet2016

Hi claireybell 
How's it going?
My fingers are crossed for you!
I'm still in disbelief. 

Do you still get AF type pains in early pregnancy?

Hope you are welxx


----------



## GoldenRatio

claireybell said:


> Yay! You go Golden!! What pre natals you taken?
> 
> Im using conceive plus, helped to concieve my son last time, with the ewcm looks & you have regular cycles, def get jiggy now & upto ovulation which if regular cycles should be on cd14, good luck ;)

Did u ovulate?

I used Rainbow light duo last cycle and got lot of acne because it had biotin, my body hates biotin. So this cycle im taking Platinum Multivitamin EasyMulti Prenatal, had dha in so u only take one pill a day, and doesnt bother my stomach. 


oh btw my opk was clear last night , i had faint line since CD3 and last night it turned clear. Isnt that weird? it should be getting darker as i get close to O ?


----------



## claireybell

Hey girls

Poppet yes you do still get them, well, some do some dont, but with all the implanting & stretching uterus i had them, :) have you seen Dr to get the midwife booked yet? Hehe very exciting!!! Have u starting exp the peeing more iften yet.. Lol

Golden, well, i half expected my temp rise this morning but looking now at my chart & others have said it looks like cd16.. Which is about right by my cycles lately, hope i caught the egg with my 3 mins of passion the day before :rofl: my opk today was negative clear as a bell, so ive def ov'd! 

Have you used diff opk's? Sometimes they can be duff strips, but my opks dont get darker until like 1-2days before my ovulation & fairly light up til then, i reckon couple more days & yours will probs start going dark :) Im taking Sanatogen mother to be tabs, they're mahoooooosive pills & they always make me gag uhhh


----------



## GoldenRatio

I know! by looking at ur chart, i cant tell when you ovulated. I would keep BDing couple more days since temping is more reliable than opks, u may ovulate today. 

My prenatals are huge too but they look like omega pills so its smooth, really easy to swallow. 

I feel sick today, lower abdomal pain, cramps and super bloated. I wish i knew whats wrong with me, since TTC i feel off:dohh:


----------



## Poppet2016

Hi Claireybell

I went to the docs and they said the hosp will contact me. Is that how it works? They said they will be in touch about two weeks prior to first scan. 
Is this normal or shall I call the hosp myself?

Hope the BDing give your BFP!

Not peeing as much. Just odd pains around belly and feel tired a lot. 

Hehe

Have a great weekend xxxx


----------



## GoldenRatio

Poppet ,my sister in law is preggo, so when she first got pregnant, she went to clinic to confirm it with blood test. Then she went for scan at 12 weeks. 
She was worried the entire time, and she said that she doesnt believe she is pregnant , but when we saw the scan at 12 weeks, all became real!

8 weeks of waiting is ahead of you! just enjoy :hugs:


----------



## claireybell

I think i ovulated on cd16, my watery cm disapeared on cd17 was sticky and since gone thick creamy, def not fertile cm, il keep tracking until my period arrives - if ut arrives? Hehe :)

Golden were u on birth control before ttc? I cant remember from before lol, it could be pre ovulation symptoms you get each cycle with the hirmones going a bit crazy,my friend gets ill, mega crampy sicky aswell, she doesnt use contraception as she single mum.. 

Just try & relax Poppet, i never felt pregnant until my first scan, its wow, in there wriggling around, 5ish centimetres & you cant feel anything, no sore boobsor anything until nearly 10ish weeks, in uk we tell Dr & then the midwife contacts you to bookin for first apt, im not sure how it works in diff countries..

I hope i get bfp aswell, 8-10 days ish i should know hehe! Tiredness is really common in first trimester, baby sucking everything good from your body & leaving you pooped, keep taking those prenatals ;) im having some wine this eve hehe


----------



## GoldenRatio

Nop didnt use birth control pills, maybe i just have infection or something. 

I hope we both get positives this cycle and move on to preggo section :hugs:


----------



## claireybell

Oh i do aswell, just thinking if your due to ovulate on/around cd14 you will be testing not long after i start ha ha excellent! 

Do you feel like this every cycle before ovulation or just this one? I doubt its an infection or anything hun.. 

Im poorly at the moment, some viral throat bug making me feel crap but just about managing some wine lol


----------



## GoldenRatio

Before ttc, i didnt know anything about ovulation! i thought i was fertile like everyday by looking at all the teenager moms, i didnt think getting preggo required this much work. So i never really paid attention to my cramps and periods. Maybe thats why i cant really compare to previous :wacko:

BTW After reading about cervical mucus, i realised i have been checking it wrong :dohh: I always check after i wipe, i dont insert finger and check

Also i thought watery mucus is, diluted form of creamy mucus lol

Oh well, i corrected my chart. Im glad you mentioned urs, otherwise i would have never checked it. I still didnt understand how its possible to check cervix:nope:


----------



## claireybell

Yeah, my watery cm was slightly cloudy but like trickled off my fingers (sorry tmi) Lol

I have NO idea what my cervix feels like or if its high or low, i never check that, i just have a lil mooch in there :rofl: & see what it looks like.. So yours still creamyish then?


----------



## GoldenRatio

Today i thought it was dry, so after reading about it, i inserted my finger and yes its definitely creamy, almost stretchy tho. I wouldn't say watery at all.

So does it go from creamy to watery to eggwhite ?


----------



## claireybell

I think so, & then after you have ov'd dries up, but some get ewcm randomly after in the tww aswell, i think its hormones surges, all confusing lol

Stretchy is really good though, get in some bd'ing ;)


----------



## Poppet2016

Hey ladies

I know I still can't believe. Like you say - until I go for a scan I won't believe it. 
I just want a date already! But I shall be patient and wait for the hosp to contact me! 
I'm super excited but super nervous. 
Keep checking toilet paper when I go to the bathroom in case of blood or something else!
Finger crossed all goes smoothly. 
Goodluck for your TWW! I shall keep my fingers crossed for you both 

Xxxx


----------



## claireybell

Thanks Poppet, so im guessing that you due date will be late June/Early July ;) i never even thought about that when i found out i was pg, then i got excited about a sunmer baby ha ha


----------



## Poppet2016

Hi Claireybell

Indeed - due end of June!

Just bit scared of something going wrong. But fingers and toes crossed all will be fine!

Just reading up as much as I can haha might buy a book! 

Even started thinking of names!

How are you doing? You better?

Hope you are having a great weekend :0)


----------



## claireybell

Hey ;)

Yes throats loads better now thankyou,

Ooh yes get yaself to a bookstore, i have 2 from previous but no doubt il buy another hehe! 

Its hard to try & relax but im sure all will be great, have you got any pg app's on your phone? They give you weekly updates on fetal size, whats growing in comparison with fruit/vege sizes lol, enjoy as much snoozy time as you can :) 

Hopw you have a nice chilled Sunday x


----------



## GoldenRatio

Clairey! i need help, i usually wake p 7:20, but today i had to wake p at 6:10 and my temp was 37.1C. Should i log 37.1 or calculate my possible temp at 7:20?

I got positive opk today, cervical fluid is watery(clear), not so strechy, do u think im ovulating today? I didnt get temp dip tho:shrug: Im confused


----------



## claireybell

hi Golden 

yes still log the temp as you still had undisturbed sleep as such for 3 or more hrs.. 

 

Yes start bd'ing, my cm was really cloudy watery but not quite egg white & i ovulated, watery is still fertile hun x


----------



## GoldenRatio

Okey! Thanks, I hope we are not over BDing


----------



## claireybell

Nah, i was reading up & unless your man has low sperm count, couples should bd as often as poss over & before ovulation & it wont affect the sperm count ;)


----------



## GoldenRatio

oh thats good to hear, I will molest my hubby until he runs away :wohoo:

My ovulation pain is unusual this month, its like higher , just under my belly button and stabbing like pain, hmmm probably convincing:happydance: or just a trapped gas lol

Hope we get positive this month! even tho i don't want Leo sign kid, too high maintenance


----------



## claireybell

Ha ha!! If i get positive this month the due date will be 4days or so before my sons in July lol talk about timing! If i dont, i be happy with an August baby, il be nice & plump preggers still when my younger sister gets married next year late July :)

You go molest your man ha ha!! As its such a small window the eggs viable for x


----------



## Poppet2016

Hey ladies
How's it going?

Claireybell - when are you testing?
Am 5 weeks tomorrow but doesn't feel like I'm pregnant. 
Been getting period pains in the night but during the day been ok - is this normal?

Golden - how's things with you? When will you be testing?
I think my bubba is going to be a Gemini! Depending on when he/she arrives. 

Have a good day ladies xx


----------



## GoldenRatio

Poppet2016 said:


> Hey ladies
> How's it going?
> 
> Claireybell - when are you testing?
> Am 5 weeks tomorrow but doesn't feel like I'm pregnant.
> Been getting period pains in the night but during the day been ok - is this normal?
> 
> Golden - how's things with you? When will you be testing?
> I think my bubba is going to be a Gemini! Depending on when he/she arrives.
> 
> Have a good day ladies xx


Heeeey! yea i heard u wont feel pregnant for fist 3 months unless u get morning sickness. My sister in law said she couldnt eat until 3rd month, now she cant stop eating :happydance:

Im Gemini , thats why my hubby didnt want our baby to be gemini lol i talk way too much and he said its enuf that i listen to u lol, S/he will be talkative, smart and fun (just like me :p)

Clairey, my chart is messed p this month again :dohh: I had so much pain yesterday, I could barely stand during BD, so i assumed i ovulated, but my temp is stable still:cry: Not sure why my temp is this way :nope:


----------



## claireybell

Hey girls! Maybe if you ov'd later in the day the hormone temp shift may not happen until tomorrow.. Are you Vag temping or mouth? I cant remember lol.. I though i ov'd on cd17 but looks like 16 on my chart, are u doing them temp as soon as you wake & move your body, i have mine on window sill next to the bed, lean arm over & its straight in my mouth when alarm goes off,

Im gonna be doing an early test on Thursday hopefully :) il be 8dpo then acc to chart, had a faintest positive with my son then ;) 

Poppet have u started waking for pees in middle of the night yet? I didnt start feelin pg until least 9-10 wks, bit of nausea & then had scan at 12wks, i had no bump until nearly 24/25 wks ha ha


----------



## GoldenRatio

I do vaginal temp, i dont move, i have the thermometer on my nightstand and i grab it as soon as i wake p. I also temped underarm yesterday to see if my thermometer is working, it was 36.4 and today it was 36.7, but i know under arm is not reliable. I hope it shifts tomorrow:cry:


----------



## Poppet2016

I'm just so worried about the 3 months and what could happen. 
Hopefully all goes well. 
I have woken up loads to pee in the night but go a fair bit in the day!

When did you tell your friends and family? Or employer?

ooooo only one and a half days before you test - goodluck :0)

Xoxoxox


----------



## claireybell

Im sure you'll get your temp shift Golden, i questioned my thermometre as it kept giving me 36.1 & 36.3, then i got it couple days later :) hang with it hun, hows your CM looking? Still watery? If it is you probs not ovulated yet

It is nerve wrecking Poppet but it'll all be fine hun, i never had any pg symptoms until i was a good few wks along, i was convinced thst my 12wk scan i would have nothing in there ha ha!! I spotted right up until 7-8 wks so i was very nervous but then it stopped. Have you had a call re Midwife apt yet? Hehe!


----------



## GoldenRatio

claireybell said:


> Im sure you'll get your temp shift Golden, i questioned my thermometre as it kept giving me 36.1 & 36.3, then i got it couple days later :) hang with it hun, hows your CM looking? Still watery? If it is you probs not ovulated yet
> 
> It is nerve wrecking Poppet but it'll all be fine hun, i never had any pg symptoms until i was a good few wks along, i was convinced thst my 12wk scan i would have nothing in there ha ha!! I spotted right up until 7-8 wks so i was very nervous but then it stopped. Have you had a call re Midwife apt yet? Hehe!


Yea hopefully it shifts tomorrow. So have u tested yet? i would have tested at 6dpo:kiss:


----------



## claireybell

Dont judge me.. Yes twice today :haha: completely neg hahaa!! If it implants today i wont see for a couple of days.. I peed on 2 lil cheapies, they like 20miu so not sensitive at all ha ha


----------



## Poppet2016

Hi claireybell 

I got two letters today - one from hosp with a midwife appt at a local family centre. All feels but weird reading these letters. 
However this is at about 9 weeks. 
Would they book a scan at that appointment or is that when I have my first scan?
It's all very confusing. 

Feel bit confused about the next steps. 
But very happy about expecting.


----------



## claireybell

Oh yay! In the uk your details get sent to hospital & then midwife contacts you, have the apt, bloods taken etc etc.. Sometimes a heartbeat doppler is used hehee very excited for you! & then about 2-3 wks before 12wks you usually recieve a letter for your scan.. Plenty of water which gives a really clearer piccy of baby awww! Any worries of anything chat with ye midwife, she/he be able to put your mind at ease hun :thumbup:


----------



## claireybell

Some places do offer an early scan .. Usually a vaginal one but you can always call mw to check this xx


----------



## Poppet2016

Good morning ladies
How's it going?

Claireybell ---- any news?? My fingers and toes are crossed for you. 

I'm still the same - not much symptoms apart from odd period pain style cramps and achey legs. 
No sickness....yet! I'm hoping this is normally?!

Hope you are well. Keep us updated xx


----------



## claireybell

Hi Poppet 

Have done 2 but all neg uhh! Im only 8dpo so its crazy early, feel a lil bleh as got a faint positive with my son at 8dpo.. Silly to think the same this time but i had odd twinges & cramps yesterday so it could be implanting still (if i am preggers ha ha) 

Odd pains here & there are quite normal, i had some, i see it as good things that everything is stretching & growing in there.. :) as long as its not awful bad period cramping painful & any bleeding you're all good hun, no sickness - excellent! Not everyone gets it, you may skip it, jammy, its horrible Lol xx


----------



## GoldenRatio

Heyooo 8dpo is still early! FX

Im sure i ovulated but not sure when :cry:

Got positive opk CD13, but i could have gotten it CD12 at night but didnt test so donno if i got the LH as asoon as it happened. Then CD14 i got upset with hubby for falling a sleep at 8pm and didnt BD, so i couldnt get a good temp since i had such a restless sleep:cry:

We BDd last night at CD15, and today my temp went up. CD15 cant be ovulation since my opk was on CD13, since LH surge doesnt last more than 36 hours. Also I didnt get any ewcm this cycle.

Do you guys think im out since we didnt BD on CD14?


----------



## Poppet2016

Hi ladies

Claireybell - fingers crossed it was implantation! Will def keep everything crossed for you. 
My pains are just normal period pains - I wouldn't say they are awful - as I am not needing to lie down or curl over but they are annoying and they come and go!
Just feel worried noting is insdie :0(
Hehe maybe at the 6 week mark sickness will come taunt me lol

Golden ratio -
I ovulated on CD16 - and I inseminated the night before, twice on the day - am and pm, and once following evening. And touch wood all is going well now - am 5 weeks. 
I think I ovulated CD15 night cos I got the ovulation cramps. 

Hope you are both having a good day :0)


----------



## GoldenRatio

Poppet2016 said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Claireybell - fingers crossed it was implantation! Will def keep everything crossed for you.
> My pains are just normal period pains - I wouldn't say they are awful - as I am not needing to lie down or curl over but they are annoying and they come and go!
> Just feel worried noting is insdie :0(
> Hehe maybe at the 6 week mark sickness will come taunt me lol
> 
> Golden ratio -
> I ovulated on CD16 - and I inseminated the night before, twice on the day - am and pm, and once following evening. And touch wood all is going well now - am 5 weeks.
> I think I ovulated CD15 night cos I got the ovulation cramps.
> 
> Hope you are both having a good day :0)

When did u get positive opk? I got positive opk CD13 and extream ovulation pain but my temp shift didnt happen until Cd15. If i go by opks and ovulation pain then, i ovulated CD13. Ughhh so confusing, i wouldnt worried this much if my annooying husband stayed on schedule and BD on CD14 :dohh:


----------



## Poppet2016

I used the Clearblue digitial dual hormone ones
It was just an empty circle on CD15 (low fertility) and went straight to a still smiley face at CD16 (peak fertility) 
Normally you should get flashing faces before still face which means high fertility. 
So I did think maybe something was wrong with the kit and would be out. But all worked well in the end. 

If you look on pregnancycountdown you can put your dates in a 'when to have sex calculator' and it will tell you when to Dtd. 
So not doing it on CD14 may not be anything bad.


----------



## Poppet2016

Search:

Countdown to pregnancy intercourse timing calculator

Pop in your dates and it will come up with Dtd plans. 

Hope this makes sense and may help a bit


----------



## GoldenRatio

Poppet2016 said:


> Search:
> 
> Countdown to pregnancy intercourse timing calculator
> 
> Pop in your dates and it will come up with Dtd plans.
> 
> Hope this makes sense and may help a bit

I checked it and some fit my schedule, some dont. I hope it worked this time, i hate waiting.


----------



## claireybell

Ooh no, opk lh surges indicate you are ovulating or expecting to in the next 24-48 not 36 hrs hun.. You bd the day before ov the same as me ;) good luck! Hehe, plus male sperm live for 2-3 days & girls upto 5. In fertile cm, i never had ewcm this month either but i usually only get a tiddly bit lol

I had positive opk on cd15,16 & 17 but i never peed on one cd14 bet that would be positive aswell, i only ended up jigging once early eve on cd15, very brief encounter shall we say lol, im getting odd twinges here& there but i dont recall getting this on other cycles so im hoping its all good :) 

Poppet as long as you are not in mass pain bleeding etc im sure all is groovy :) if you were empty inside you wouldve had period haha, its because theres no early early pg symptoms, takes a while until hcg kicks in i reckon. 

X


----------



## GoldenRatio

I remember Clairey said she fell pregnant the month she took temp because she found out that she actually ovulates couple days after getting positive opk. So im assuming same thing is happening to me, i ovulated yesterday which is way more than 12-48 hours after first positive opk. 

You are lucky poppet than ur opks actually spot the ovulation, thats what my sister in law used and got pregnant too.


----------



## Poppet2016

Dtd tonight and tomorrow - no harm in it!
You never know :0)

Goodluck!

And claireybell - let us know tomorrow poas result :0)


----------



## claireybell

Yeah Golden get in some more jiggy action ;) 

Absolutly girls il keep you both posted! Fingers crossed we both caught our eggs Hehe xx


----------



## claireybell

Hi girls

Well i tested with a frer this morning .. Zip, nuthin! I thought i saw something faint but i think it was the shadow line & couldnt determine any colour uhhh!!! I bet im out this cycle.. Only 9dpo but poss 8 i think also

Hows you both today :) x


----------



## Poppet2016

Hey Claireybell 
I'm good thanks!
Glad it's the weekend!

Ahh your not out until the witch arrives!
Are you testing again tomorrow?

Hope you get a BFP!! :0)

Hope you are having a good day xx


----------



## GoldenRatio

Im def in tgif mode! My temp was high today too, so im sure i ovulated either CD14, 15. We tried to BD but we both couldnt get into any mood, and i told him that im done with scheduling, he was so happy lol. I think idea of schedule puts him off. I will secretly schedule muhahahahhaha:happydance:

So we didnt BD last night, hopefully i get positive this cycle. I already feel sick but 2dpo is way too early to feel sick lol

Clairey! 9 dpo is still early, wait for af:hugs: You didnt even have implantation dip, maybe u didnt implant yet? Even you did at 7dpo, it takes 3 days for hormone to built p


----------



## claireybell

Ah thanks Poppet, i know im not out just yet but im 10dpo tomorrow.. Hmmm, im hoping my lil temp dip at 7dpo was an implanting dip & im still building hcg hehe! Much planned for wknd? Pretty sure i have nothing planned ha ha! Hope your cramps are eased off now xx


----------



## GoldenRatio

claireybell said:


> Ah thanks Poppet, i know im not out just yet but im 10dpo tomorrow.. Hmmm, im hoping my lil temp dip at 7dpo was an implanting dip & im still building hcg hehe! Much planned for wknd? Pretty sure i have nothing planned ha ha! Hope your cramps are eased off now xx

Lets say 7dpo dip was implantation, and ur hormone doubles everyday, 9dpo is still early. My cramps are gone, but i feel nauseous and i have diarrhea, that could be from something i ate. Tmi but my stool smells like metal, which never happened to me. I went thru what i have been eating lately but nothing unusual. 
Ahhh look at me, 2 dpo and already symptom spotting :dohh:


----------



## claireybell

Hahaa im on google & everything looking at dpo per miu rubbish :rofl: i do this even though i know the answers, 10dpo+ is the best time to test or i could wait until period due next Weds-ish.. Unlikely haha!! Well.. Not sure about the poop smells haha... Your taking pregnancy vitamins yes? I wonder if its those related.. Esp with the diarrohea .. Hope that passes quickly hun


----------



## Poppet2016

Hey girlies

Still getting cramps - but according to stuff I've googled it's normal from week 4-6. 
My pain woke me up this morning
Maybe part of it psychological. Maybe I'm being too anxious. 

I want to relax but finding it a little hard. 

No plans over the weekend - working tomorrow and maybe catch up with some family. 

Want to relax myself a little!


----------



## GoldenRatio

Poppet2016 said:


> Hey girlies
> 
> Still getting cramps - but according to stuff I've googled it's normal from week 4-6.
> My pain woke me up this morning
> Maybe part of it psychological. Maybe I'm being too anxious.
> 
> I want to relax but finding it a little hard.
> 
> No plans over the weekend - working tomorrow and maybe catch up with some family.
> 
> Want to relax myself a little!


My sister inlaw said she didnt have any cramps but she was so emotional, she was crying anf yelling at everyone. Did ur mood swings start?


----------



## GoldenRatio

claireybell said:


> Hahaa im on google & everything looking at dpo per miu rubbish :rofl: i do this even though i know the answers, 10dpo+ is the best time to test or i could wait until period due next Weds-ish.. Unlikely haha!! Well.. Not sure about the poop smells haha... Your taking pregnancy vitamins yes? I wonder if its those related.. Esp with the diarrohea .. Hope that passes quickly hun


I seen so many posts, ppl getting neg up to 16dpo! What are ur symptoms?
Also do u log every BD time to ur chart?


----------



## Poppet2016

I'm not getting moody yet.... But it may creep up on me! 
I'm just tired and crampy lol


----------



## GoldenRatio

Poppet2016 said:


> I'm not getting moody yet.... But it may creep up on me!
> I'm just tired and crampy lol

I think im gonna try Vitabiotics Pregnacare His & Her Conception pills too , my next cycle. Can i still take my prenatals while taking these?


----------



## Poppet2016

That's what my hubby and I took the month I conceived. Get them off amazon - cheaper!
Not sure if you can take with prenatals. Prob ask doc or pharmacist. 
Xx


----------



## GoldenRatio

Poppet2016 said:


> That's what my hubby and I took the month I conceived. Get them off amazon - cheaper!
> Not sure if you can take with prenatals. Prob ask doc or pharmacist.
> Xx

I wanna order it but then im like how if i get positive. I wonder how long amazon will take to deliver it


----------



## claireybell

Dont count yaself out yet Golden lol its early after ovulation :) 

I dismt start getting emotional until quite a few wks over 12wks but then i dont get that usually anyway, i can remember losing it after spilling the sugar pot :rofl: no joke, i spilt sugar & it made me go wild, hilarious to look back in hahaa!! 

I wouldnt take pre natals the same time as taking the his & hers, do one or the other, i bet, if you look, apart from 1/2 extra vits, they'll have the same as prenatals hun, you dont wanna dbl up & od of vits as such, bot that you would od but you know what i mean, too much is bad for you xx


----------



## claireybell

Oh sorry yes, i put every bd on my chart, even after ov'ing :)

When my temp went at its highest this morning, i let out a little chuckle hahaa & SO was like wtf u laughing at st 05:10 ha ha


----------



## GoldenRatio

So you didnt BD on ovulation day? Im just upset and feeling like out bkz we didnt BD CD14 and CD16 (yesterday), my hubby said he cant get in mood since i started with scheduling. Oh well next cycle, i will plan secretly :D

I will just hang out in my lingerie and put on candles when i wanna BD hehe I will be like whaaaat , what schedule, im just hanging out :shrug:


----------



## Poppet2016

Haha I can imagine me going mad if I spilt sugar too haha
Let me know how your test goes tomorrow!
Fingers and toes crossed for the both of you that you get you bfps.


----------



## claireybell

Nope! Ended up jigging the day before ovulation, i was actually reading that percentages are higher to have sex leading upto or just before ovulation rather than on ov day, as you could bd on ov day in evening say & you could ovulate in the morning or like early hours of that day & thrn you missed the egg.. Your still in hun ;) im still hoping lol

When we were ttc my son it got really stressful as we're not a couple who have loadsa sex anyway so scheduled sex seemed like a chore & not fun, we started arguing & SO often tried to get out of having sex! So the month i charted to see if i were ovulating etc we werent meant to be actively 'trying' that month but i could see from my chart i hadnt ov'd so i were just getting random humps in throughout the week lol & then it happened, its weird, i had an odd feeling we had done it that cycle & we did, cant explain it.. Hope it doesnt get stressful like it this time around, well not for bd'ing anyways ha ha! I keep forgetting though it may take longer as i only have 1 tube & 1 good ovary, lost the other tube to Ectopic in 2013 :(


----------



## Poppet2016

Afternoon ladies 
How are you both?
Any news?
Just had lunch - feel awfully sick now but not been sick. 
Tea tastes odd to!
Is this normal that things start to taste odd?


----------



## claireybell

Hey girls! Uhhh yes! Tea & coffee & they are worse if de caf .. Gag! Chicken is another common one too, loads have aversions to Tea, 

Im just about to have some lunch aswell :) 

My 10miu test was blank negative again. Ohhh deflation lol


----------



## Poppet2016

Hello ladies 
How are you both?
Any news?
Hope you had a lovely weekend x


----------



## claireybell

Hi girls

Yeah wknd were ok, had a yummy roast today mmm! How you feeling poppet? Whens your Midwife apt? 

No testing for me, im all outta tests Lol! Period should arrive on Thursday & i usually get cramps the evening before, so gonna hold off til then & if nothing Thursday il buy another test ;) 

Hows your wknd been? X


----------



## Poppet2016

Ahh nice :0) sounds like a yummy din!
I'm good thanks - weekends been ok. 
Am feeling ok at the moment - just a bit tired. Period pains woke me up again last night. Walked about for a bit then was ok. Hope this is normal. 
Midwife appt is mid nov. And they said after that the hosp will contact for first scan!
Sometimes I forget I'm even pregnant hehe

Ahh hope the witch has flown away for 9 months for you :0)


----------



## GoldenRatio

Hello ladies! Had headache and diarrhea entire weekend, it sucked. My temp is high and stable, I hope I get bfp this time, I already started testing, I'm so lame :(


----------



## Poppet2016

Goldenratio - how are you feeling this evening? Fingers crossed the stable temp is good news for you. 

Claireybell - did you cave in and buy another test?

I might get another test - really feel like I'm not pregnant. No symptoms at the moment - boobs hardly hurt either :0(
Not sure if this is normal. 

Have a good evening x


----------



## GoldenRatio

I had 0.1 C drop today, plus still going to bathroom as if I hav diarrhea but actually I'm really constipated n gasy, bbs are swollen, cold sweats. Not sure if it's all in my head but I get random stabbing pains from lower abdominal area n lower back, and side of my bbs. I do weight training so some pain might be associated with sore muscles too. I hope this month is mine!


----------



## GoldenRatio

Poppet2016 said:


> Goldenratio - how are you feeling this evening? Fingers crossed the stable temp is good news for you.
> 
> Claireybell - did you cave in and buy another test?
> 
> I might get another test - really feel like I'm not pregnant. No symptoms at the moment - boobs hardly hurt either :0(
> Not sure if this is normal.
> 
> Have a good evening x

Don't worry! Ur baby is so tiny n u won't feel it unless hormones affect you, but some ppl hav it really easy so don't stress about it. You are lucky that u don't hav symptoms, but I heard painful bbs n morning sickness kicks in at week 6! So fx u don't get it


----------



## claireybell

Hey girls

Nah, no caving although so tempted ha ha! But having some creamy pinky orange spotting today, def not pre period yuk, its usually brown & i havent had that in a cycle in over 5 months.. Poss implant bleeding im hoping, 

I agree Golden, Poppet i had no symptoms nothing til 6-7wks gone as the hcg levels are still growing, diff for everyone, i have no doubt all is fine hun ;) 

How many dpo are you now Golden? X


----------



## GoldenRatio

claireybell said:


> Hey girls
> 
> Nah, no caving although so tempted ha ha! But having some creamy pinky orange spotting today, def not pre period yuk, its usually brown & i havent had that in a cycle in over 5 months.. Poss implant bleeding im hoping,
> 
> I agree Golden, Poppet i had no symptoms nothing til 6-7wks gone as the hcg levels are still growing, diff for everyone, i have no doubt all is fine hun ;)
> 
> How many dpo are you now Golden? X

If u spotting today and it's implantation then ur test won't come positive at least for two days, test at 14dpo
I'm 5dpo today


----------



## claireybell

Thats what i were thinking, gonba tetest on Weds or Thursdsy i think - if period not arrived! I had a mini temp dip today aswell, hope it goes back up tomorrow.. 

Ooh 5 dpo, you are approaching typical implantation days.. The best part of tww hehe


----------



## Poppet2016

Ahhh I'm excited for you both :0)
Hope it's BFPs for you both!
Sounds promising on both of you :0)

Pls pls do keep me updated :0)

Am off to bed now - can barely keep my eyes open!

By the way - when would you suggest telling your friends and family?
Claireybell - when did you tell ppl with your son?


----------



## claireybell

Ah bless you, tiredness is evil in first couple months, enjoy it the sleep  

With Riley, i told my 2 sisters & mum straight away as i couldnt contain myself, i told my work at 3 months just before i had my scan

This time, it be diff as il have an early scan as previous Ectopic & then il probs wont tell people until least 3 months ish.. Its all a personal choice really, i probs couldve got away with not telling them until much later as i didnt start showing til way past 24wks.. Im just looking forward to big boobs again :rofl: i went up by like 2 sizes ;)


----------



## GoldenRatio

ahhhh i had .1C drop yesterday and got all excited assuming its implantation dip but then my temp remained low today :cry:

I was so gasy yesterday and today my pelvic area hurts and i have lower abdominal cramps.


----------



## Poppet2016

Good morning ladies 
How are you both?
Any news on either of you?

Nothing new with me - still hardly any symptoms so feel a little anxious now. 
Only get the odd AF pains or weird feeling in lower abdomen. 
Last night I sneezed and got a shooting pain down there - hope that's not a bad thing?!

Hope there is good news looming for you both x


----------



## GoldenRatio

hey ladies! im doing good, i had a huge temp drop, might be implantation. Will test in 2-3 days again.

Clairey has temp drop which means she might be getting her af today, update us hun!

Im glad u are doing good Poppet, cant wait to join u! and be bump buddies :hugs:


----------



## claireybell

Hey girls

Oooh fingers crossed for you Golden, keep us posted hun :) 

Poppet did you pee on another test for reassurance in the end Lol :) 

Uhh yup got my Period this afternoon boo, feeling a lil deflated tbh! I had another slight temp drop this morning & have bern aching all day, then this afternoon i had a not so nice suprise .. Gonna take alot more this cycle i think! X


----------



## GoldenRatio

claireybell said:


> Hey girls
> 
> Oooh fingers crossed for you Golden, keep us posted hun :)
> 
> Poppet did you pee on another test for reassurance in the end Lol :)
> 
> Uhh yup got my Period this afternoon boo, feeling a lil deflated tbh! I had another slight temp drop this morning & have bern aching all day, then this afternoon i had a not so nice suprise .. Gonna take alot more this cycle i think! X

Sorry to hear that hun!i hate the first day of afs, i usually cry for couple days after getting af:hugs:


----------



## Poppet2016

Ahh sorry to hear that claireybell. 
Fingers crossed and lots of positivity for next cycle!

Haven't done it yet - but will do this weekend :0)

We must keep in touch girls and let each other know how we are all getting on 

Xxxx


----------



## GoldenRatio

I will probably stay here just to talk to u guys, but hopefully i will get my bfp tho.


----------



## Poppet2016

Oh I shall stay to talk too!
Fingers crossed golden ratio xxx


----------



## GoldenRatio

Poppet2016 said:


> Oh I shall stay to talk too!
> Fingers crossed golden ratio xxx

How did u feel around 7-8dpo?


----------



## claireybell

Im staying to chat aswell hehee! In ok, in an odd way im bit relieved as was getting a bit stressy with it lol all those bfn's now i can start fresh :)


----------



## Poppet2016

Just be positive... And it will happen :0)
It's nice to be able to talk to you guys - as it just makes it easier. 

Just think cd1 .... And at least you know it's here and can look to the next month :0)

Fingers crossed xxxxx


----------



## claireybell

Exactly what im thinking Poppet, in about 10 days il be approaching ovulation again hehe x


----------



## GoldenRatio

claireybell said:


> Exactly what im thinking Poppet, in about 10 days il be approaching ovulation again hehe x

I wish i could stay calm and positive like u Clairey! maybe if i had one kid already, i wouldnt be so paranoid about a possible fertility issue:cry:
Hubby said i woke up at 1am, crying and saying where is my thermometer, i forgot to temp! and when he tried to put me back to bed, i pushed him and yelled at him, then cried myself to sleep:blush: Of course i dont remember any of it bkz im a hardcore sleepwalker, but usually i walk when i have stressful day. 

TTC is affecting me more than it should, after this cycle, im gonna go into NTNP mode and just focus on something else. 

PS i did a test this morning, :bfn: :cry: It was with internet cheapie, not sure how sensitive it is, maybe 25.


----------



## Poppet2016

I think the key is not to let it take over! First month I was obsessed and second month I was still obsessed but less! 
It will happen when it's meant to be. Don't be sad and don't give up! Your little surprise will be along .... 
Lots of love and baby dust to you...


----------



## claireybell

Yes, stress is definately not the Key when ttc! It got stressy with me & SO so to the point that having sex was a chore uhh! Your alarm goes off at 1am for taking temp or is it in the morning? Oh bless you Golden, are you 7-8 dpo at the moment? When you google, 9dpo is very much the average dpo for implantation, if your testing now & implanted at 6dpo say, hcg still wont be strong enough hun to detect on an early First respnse test hun, give it few more days, NTNP was kinda howi felt the cycle i got pg, fingers crossed hun xx


----------



## GoldenRatio

claireybell said:


> Yes, stress is definately not the Key when ttc! It got stressy with me & SO so to the point that having sex was a chore uhh! Your alarm goes off at 1am for taking temp or is it in the morning? Oh bless you Golden, are you 7-8 dpo at the moment? When you google, 9dpo is very much the average dpo for implantation, if your testing now & implanted at 6dpo say, hcg still wont be strong enough hun to detect on an early First respnse test hun, give it few more days, NTNP was kinda howi felt the cycle i got pg, fingers crossed hun xx


My alarm goes off at 7am but i sleep walk time to time, so i woke p at 1 am all worried about themping. Im 8dpo if my temping is correct, 9 dpo if opk is corret.


----------



## Poppet2016

Claireybell - I did another test. Control line came up super dark - maybe more so than the rest line. Do you think that means anything?

I'm really hoping you ladies get some good news soon! It be the best xmas present :0)


----------



## claireybell

Temping is more accurate Golden, opk's are goid but dont give you exact ov'ing day, go with 8dpo hun :) its still really early, you are so in with lots of chance,:thumbup:

Poppet, yes, it means your very pregnant Lol! My last 2 frer tests with my son (which i still have) the test lines were mega dark loads more than the control, just means theres lots of hcg detected :)


----------



## claireybell

Hey girlies :) Poppet you had your mw apt yet? I forgot when it was.. :-/ 

Golden, any news hun? 

Me, im cd6 already!! I'l be entering my 'fertile' period once again in less than a week no doubt hehe come on August 2016 baby!!


----------



## GoldenRatio

claireybell said:


> Hey girlies :) Poppet you had your mw apt yet? I forgot when it was.. :-/
> 
> Golden, any news hun?
> 
> Me, im cd6 already!! I'l be entering my 'fertile' period once again in less than a week no doubt hehe come on August 2016 baby!!

heeey! already Cd6! crazy how time passes. Im 12dpo today with bfn, i have sick stomach this cycle, hoping its a good sign. My stomach s so bloated, constipated, and lower abdominal and back pain, along with leg cramps. Also when i sneeze or cough, i get cramps. dont have sore bbs but itchy. Fx i get bfp, even tho i feel out this cycle :wacko:

Either is a huge gas or bfp s coming.


----------



## Poppet2016

Hey ladies

Midwife appointment is at the end of the month. 

Been keeping well - no actual sickness at the moment but lots of nausea. Apart from that I've been ok!

How are you golden?

Fingers crossed this month is your month Claireybell. Be positive and think positive. 

Xx


----------



## claireybell

Golden - huge gas hahaaa love it! But really hoping you get your bfp hun & all these sickyness is pg related! I was getting so stressed over my negatives i just wanted my period if that makes sense Lol! Il be hoping in/out this thread to get updates hehee! 

Ooh just a few wks for you then Poppet :) i had horrible nausea aswell but passed after 4/5wks ish.. Hopefully it'll pass for you! 

Ive decided that this cycle starting cd10 i will be doing a 7 day challenge! To have sex everyday up until after ovulation lol! I will be having words this eve with SO to get him on board lol


----------



## GoldenRatio

Cd1 for me, af arrived right on cd28. I'm not sure what went wrong, maybe bkz we didn't bd on cd 14. I will get a new thermometer bkz mine s weird. Not gonna stress or run after hubby this month. I will try to bd for three days once I see positive opk. 

I feel like no matter how many tests I do or how many symptoms I have, the witch arrives on time. I will let it be n if it meant to be, it will be :happydance:


----------



## claireybell

Amen! Get your jig on Golden Lol! Dont leave bd'ing until ovulation as you want to generate lotsa good healthy ones from previous bd'ing, i revkon thats why i missed the egg, not enough good seimmers me thinks Lol.. Trying to convince myself ha ha


----------



## Poppet2016

Ahh sorry to hear that Golden. 
Fingers crossed for the both of you this month!
Be a nice early xmas pressie! X


----------



## GoldenRatio

Our forth year anniversary is in Dec 8th, and 8 always has been my lucky number so im hoping, next cycle will give us a good anniversary gift :kiss:


----------



## claireybell

Ah that be a lovely anniversary gift :)


----------



## Poppet2016

Ahh that will be an awesome gift!
Goodluck to you both for the next month!


----------



## Poppet2016

Ahh that will be an awesome gift!
Goodluck to you both for the next month!


----------



## GoldenRatio

I wanted to order Pregnacare His & Her Conception Tablets but shipping will take a month:cry::cry::cry: What should i do


----------



## claireybell

Can you not buy them in local chemists hun? Have you tried Boots(uk online pharmacy) they sell them, Holland & Barrett.. I was taking Sanatogen Mother to be, i think they may do a mans one aswell, i think the blokes fertility ones ate just the sane as mens vits, with zinc etc for their swimmers health.. Have a Google hun, somewhere must be able to get them, im going to try & find you a link, x


----------



## claireybell

They have some on Boots.com pharmacy but may need to check delivery status i couldnt check it for some reason.. :-/ arhh! If you cant get your hands on any until they get deluvered, just make sure you have folic acid or folate to take each day ;) thats a must in ttc & early pg esp first 3 months x


----------



## GoldenRatio

Its not available in Canada and when i order from uk, it takes at least a month. Btw my period lasted day and half, started 13dpo(2 days early), ended yesterday mid day it was just spotting. 

What do u guys think, why is my period so short :cry: I didnt even take pain killers


----------



## claireybell

Oh Golden!! What i think is you should pee on a stick, frer as they pick up everything! So how many dpo would you be now then, 15/16dpo?? You kniw if you implanted at the later end of the scale your bleeding would be around when period is due.. I would def retest hun :) keep us posted hehe!! 

Do any local phamacies/chemists do any own brand pre natals? X


----------



## GoldenRatio

claireybell said:


> Oh Golden!! What i think is you should pee on a stick, frer as they pick up everything! So how many dpo would you be now then, 15/16dpo?? You kniw if you implanted at the later end of the scale your bleeding would be around when period is due.. I would def retest hun :) keep us posted hehe!!
> 
> Do any local phamacies/chemists do any own brand pre natals? X

Im gonna test when i get home and give up, i thought my last cycle period was short, this cycle it got even shorter :dohh: I feel sick today, have cold i think, plus cramps and leg pain maybe stress scared my period away.

My pharmacies have prenatal but i liked that one, has good combo of supplements in it. Especially one for men.

Are u close to ovulating?


----------



## claireybell

Are u bleeding at all now or has it completely gone or lightened flow to spotting? How short was last cycles period hun? 

Have to say, any multi pre natal vits a bloody huge tabs, i always had difficulties swallowing them uhh! 

Yeah hehe impending ovulation fertile window starts this wknd Sat or Sunday, although last cycle i didnt get any ov pains until cd13! Uhhh


----------



## Poppet2016

Ohh exciting Golden! Do update us on the test!!!

Claireybell - have a fun weekend &#55357;&#56841;


----------



## Poppet2016

That was meant to be a little winky face!

Sickness has started a little for me. Hopefully it won't be too full blown and won't last too long. 

Have a good weekend girlies x


----------



## GoldenRatio

Thanks ladies but we got excited for nothing again, i tested and got negative with a cheapie.

My period is usually 3-4 days, last cycle it was 3 days but one day mainly spotting and this cycle, it was medium first day, spotting the second day and third day i saw some browish hue to my cm when i wiped. Its like getting shorter and shorter. Maybe it was stress related, i donno.

I will focus on getting some BD done this cycle and see, dont wanna stress too much about it bkz its affecting my cycle.

Poppet im so excited for ur scan, when is it?


----------



## claireybell

Ah sorry Golden :( really thought it may poss of been a later implanter there.. How long are your cycles generally? Is it ling until next ovulation dya think?? 

Hehe thanks Poppet! Il be having wine & getting some baby dancing in over the wknd & this coming week, im on the cusp of my fertile week ee!! Im adament about lotsa sex this cycle to see if i can get that egg Lol!!

Hope your sickness is just really light hun, mine started came in when i woke up one morning & just felt weirdly diff like my body wasnt my own?? If that makes sense Lol! Wasnt until i was around 6-7 wks though, only last a few wks, hope ut passes Poppet


----------



## GoldenRatio

I didnt pay attention to my cycles before ttc, but around 28-29 it was. 

3 cycles im paying attention

Aug was 25days, 3.5days of period
Sept was 30days, 2.5 days period
Oct was 27days, 1.5 days period 

Counting half as spotting, i think i will ovulate Nov16-17


----------



## claireybell

Are you still temp tracking? Are your temos still high or much lower now?


----------



## GoldenRatio

Last cycle my avg before ov was 37.2 and after ov was 37.6

Currently its 37.3-37.4

U can check my chart from my signature


----------



## claireybell

Ah yes i see it Lol! My temps are also in the same range & then 36.6/7 after ov also :) i bet you ovulate literally a frw days after me hehe! 

Did you put your order in for the his/her pre natal vits yet?


----------



## GoldenRatio

I didnt, bkz it said delivery would be dec 12, which is 2 days to my ovulation cycle #4, and i have ultrasound booked january 27 so i will just wait til i get the ultrasound done and see whats up.

I hav this weird theory, How if i ovulated CD22 and CD28 dip with blood was implantation (6dpo), and im 9dpo today? 

I have this theory bkz CD15 dip was not so relable since i didnt get 3 hours of sleep that night and everytime i temped, my temp was different. Also around Oct 26-28 my sex drive was super high and i was wondering why at that time. And when we BDd CD22, i had this weird pain.

Do you think i can ovulate that late? I really need a better thermometer.

hehehe look at me, just cant let go :baby: Im making up theories:happydance:


----------



## GoldenRatio

I looked at my charts again and i think my theory is dumb :dohh:

Oh well i will ignore my stomach pain, leg cramps, bb pain and say thats it, CD4 for me cycle #3 here i come :D


----------



## claireybell

Haha bless you! But it def is possible always to ovulate waaay after cd20 especially if you have long cycles, i used to have 35/6 day cycles years ago & would ovulate around cd20/21 ish.. Crazy! 

I guess your temps are still fairly high though..


----------



## claireybell

Looking at your chart, cm notes & temps it def looks like you ov'd on cd14, but if you didnt implant until later in the tww spotting wouldbe around period time when you got light bleed & spotting etc.. & even then it takes a few days! Maybe stress did cause your period to be iffy this cycle, wish stress made mine shorter Lol! Do your boobs usually hurt still after period arrives?


----------



## GoldenRatio

no after my period im usually pain free, i only get pain around ovulation and before period.

Im gonna watch this cycle and pay attention to how am feeling around cd22, i always get cramps cd21-22 but i think thats implantation and i never use opks, maybe i do ovulate late and im missing my ovulation.

I will follow p with this theory lol i hope its not true tho, late ovulation is not good i heard. Especially for 28-30 cycle.


----------



## claireybell

Opk's are pretty good as soon as you know the test line is getting darker you know ov'ing is on the cards :) i cant remember if we've mentioned, do you look at your cm daily or every other day? Its like doing personal science experiment on the body ha ha


----------



## GoldenRatio

I check my cm daily but then i started that around my ovulation last month, i was checking what i wipe but then putting finger in gives me better results now. 

I heard opks can be positive multiple times, and some ppl say opks not so accurate. Im not sure. I ordered https://www.fertile-focus.com/saliva-ovulation-predictor.html so i can really pinpoint the ovulation with estrogen tracking.


----------



## claireybell

Ooh the saliva tracking, is that Ferning? .. Thats meant to be really good, my opk went negative the next day in the eveningbut i get ov twinges & allsorts, im just gonna hump all this week, my cycles lately seem to be ov'ing cd16 :) are those saliva tests much cost?


----------



## GoldenRatio

Make sure to do opks after 5pm, I usually get positive opk after work. 

Well saliva test supposed to work as good as opks, some say better. Also it's not disposable like opks so I got mine for $27 dollars and that how much I paid for 50 cheap opks, and clearblue opks 20 test is $50, so it's definitely not pricey.


----------



## claireybell

Hmmm thats def something i may have to go on Amazon for & have a gander, :)

You would think in the grand scheme if things we were made that our eggs lasted a bit longer than 12-24hrs! I mean come on mothernature, its like its almost a challenge & make it more difficult to fall pg uhh! Like 'i dare you, go on' lol

By this point in 2011 i had just gotten my bfp with my son & that took about 5/6 months, in feeling its gonna take alot longer this time around, i will stay positive but so frustrating isnt it?!


----------



## GoldenRatio

ah it is definitely frustrating, i wouldnt worry too much if i had at least one baby so i would know that im fertile. 

oh well my fertility focus will be here nov17-24, it might be just after i ovulated (if i actually ovulate cd14), i will let u know if it works good.


----------



## claireybell

Oh yeah let me know if it works :) You doing much this wknd? Its pouring with rain here uhhh yuk!


----------



## GoldenRatio

It's pretty nasty weather here too, mom
Is over this weekend. Thank god it's not my
Fertile window &#128513; Gonna clean the house today and have guests coming tonight, busy busy day! 

When are u starting the 7 day challenge


----------



## claireybell

Think we starting tonight lol! Im cd11 now, yesterday & today ive had twinges so ov'ing is on the cards in few days i think, slapped abit of Concieve Plus down up/down there Lol its same as preseed fertlity lube :) 

Ooh dinner party ey.. Hope all goes well & you enjoy some wine Golden X


----------



## GoldenRatio

Yeap it's good time to start BDing! I'm so tired, my legs are killing me


----------



## claireybell

Hey! Ended up with a powercut & phone died lol! We managed baby dance last night & this AM hehe! How was the dinner partay?


----------



## GoldenRatio

It turned out good but I was so tired. So many kids they had, my husband was like omg maybe we should hav kids lol they were loud and annoying :dohh: but I think that's how they were raised, our kid will be like mini grown up, calm n smart hopefully!!

So I bought a basal thermometer last night, this morning my temp was 35.46 when regular thermometer said 37.2 
I'm glad I bought the basal now bkz regular one was not accurate at all, I'm curious to see when I ovulate this cycle 

do you hav ur orgasm after him?


----------



## claireybell

Wow thats alot of temp diff isnt it?!! Im looking forward to seeing your ov temp shift now aswell :) 

Nope, no orgasm as its bad for girl spermies & enhances boy sperms lol! Really wanna see if we can get a girl this time but obvs id be mire than over the moon to have another boy, they're so cuddly boys & really love their mummies hehe! Are u swaying toward a particular sex or any asling as healthy?


----------



## GoldenRatio

Hubby wants a boy and I don't mind it as long as it's healthy. This month I'm gonna try to have orgasm after him because I read online, it says during orgasm u get a cervical dip which moves the sperms up to eggs.


----------



## Poppet2016

Hey ladies 
Hope you both had a nice weekend. 
Mines been very chilled and relaxed a bit. 
Been a little sick but not too bad. 
Still getting slight period pains - hope that's normal!

Happy BDing ladies :0)

Off to sleep now - can't get enough! Haha


----------



## claireybell

Aww men always want boys just like them :) i was swaying toward to girl first time around & i thought we may have got a girl from my charts (but had bd in ov day aswell) had also bd a few days leading upto ov aswell so was convinced there msybe girls up there waiting.. Nope Lol! Im glad we found out the sex at 20wk scan as i was a lik bit disapointed.. :-/ sooo glad he was healthy & all, but after couple wks it sunk in & was glad it was a boy :) 

Hey Poppet!! Glad ye doing well hun! Yeah, period type pains here & there if not awwwful are all the stretching in there, i bet as your focusing on them there constantly there, no doubt after mw apt they will vanish Lol! Sorry yuk sickiness still lingering though.. Pg joys uhh! We have this all to come haha! 

Yup, baby dancing express has arrived hehe! More later i thinks, cd13 thsts come round so fast again!! Bd tonight & uptil cd15 me thinks.. Fingers crossed x


----------



## GoldenRatio

So exciting u are about to ovulate! I feel like this is gonna be ur month:happydance:

I had ewcm yesterday at CD6, odd! but we started BDing:) I didnt let him touch me since i was upset about him sleeping early on CD14 last cycle and i kept saying i missed my ov day bkz of you, so hubby started asking where is the BD schedule:happydance:

As soon as i saw ewcm, i gave him a go :D


----------



## claireybell

Hahaa nice & sneaky there lol! Well i been having ov paind today bit neg opk still, cd13 was still neg last cycle aswell! More bd'ing tonight i hope!! Its gonna be our month Golden woop & we can then join Poppet in the First Tri section X


----------



## GoldenRatio

Ur temp is going down, so u will be ovulating soon:happydance: How is ur cm? mine is so sticky today, im sure sperms will be stuck around with this kinda cm :happydance:

I cant waait to join poppet:kiss: Im sure i wont be as calm as her tho, im sure i will have symptoms everyday


----------



## claireybell

Does it go down then before ov'ing? I never knew that haha! It did drop alot this morning :-/ .. 

I had minimal typical pg symptoms when i was pg it was gutting lol i wanted to be ill, look like a whale the full sha-bang as such but nope! I hope i get something second time around hehee! Us girls like to symptom spot ha ha! 

sticky spermies ha ha! If you have any preseed stuff, slap some of that down there aswell, keep them alive abit longer :) 

My cm starting to very water based.. Hoping for some ewcm this month, i had none last cycle. 

You getting in some more baby dance this eve hehe


----------



## GoldenRatio

I didnt get any ewcm last cycle, i think its on and off thing for me. 

I have preseed but i only use it around ovulation time. I used softcup last night because hubby wanted to eat after bd and i said nooo i gotta lay down, he was like where is ur plug thingy :dohh: So embarrassing 

Im already overweight (5'6" , 75kgs) so im sure i will be huge during pregnancy. I gain 5kilo just eating a meal, can u imagine how heavy i will get with a baby! But i heard if you carrying a girl, u gain more weight and if you carrying a boy, u dont gain as much but ur face gets puffy


----------



## claireybell

:rofl: plug thingy hahaaa!!!! Most excellent!! 

Nah not at all, i believe the body only puts on what it needs, i put 3 stone on m
But i was under weight before ttc no1., if you only ear to your cravings & how you eat normally then you wont have lotsa baby weight to shift :) 

Ive never heard if soft cups before, id lose my patience trying to put them in Lol! 

I think i dont produce alot of ewcm because i font drink enough water/fluids in the day, im terrible.. But i gad some in the summer a couple of cycles but i was drinking lotsa water thrn as it was hot haha but i generally hate drinkung Water, gag!


----------



## GoldenRatio

Maybe! because i started drinking more water this month to lose weight :happydance: that explains my ewcm...

I was in such a good mood until it got ruined... I knew what to name my daughter since i was a kid and everyone knows it. So my sister in law just found out she is havin a girl and said they are naming her that name. And i said u all know i really wanted that name for my kid, out of million names, u have to use that. She was like well thats gonna be her middle name and u not even pregnant. 

Doesnt matter if its middle or first, i cant name my kid that anymore. Just so inconsiderate, ruined my mood. :cry:


----------



## claireybell

Ah golden that sucks! Same thing happened to me at work & i was totaaly pissed about it!! What a thing to say though 'and tour not even pregnant' makes you wanna hurl some words!! You know im sure you will find another name you love if you have a girl hun, their baby girl may not suit the name & do decide against calling her it perhaps?!


----------



## GoldenRatio

Im sure we can find an other name but it just upsets me that they are using it as middle name. If that was me, i would say oh okey we wont name her that. She is doing it to piss me off and she accomplished :cry:


----------



## Poppet2016

Ahh I've started thinking of names but won't say anything so til the end that way I haven't given anyone else an idea. Lol

Hope you are both well and had a nice weekend!

How's the BDing going? Golden are you approaching your peak ov time yet?

Claireybell fingers crossed all the BDing results with a bubba. 
Preseed def helps - I used that the month I got pregnant. 

Have a good day girls!


----------



## GoldenRatio

Smart! dont tell anyone anything, i never thought they will disrespect me like this. She even wrote the name on a blanket and snapchat it :nope:

They are spelling it like we would too, even tho thats how my husbands country would spell. Stealing to its finest! 

Oh well, we will have boys and wont need a girl name hopefully. 


Anyways back to ttc! I stopped scheduling and such to help my husband relax, and it worked, last night i wanted to sleep but couldnt get him off me. He said we will be busy everyday this month!:happydance:

When we BD, some of the semen comes out as he pulls it out, i wonder how i can keep all the goodies inside?


----------



## claireybell

Hey girls, 

Golden, tell hubs to pull out slower Lol im the same, the slower he pulls out the more stays in, but loads of it gets shot right up in the cervix & the rest drips out, no probs about getting lots up there hun :) we bd again this morning haha once more this eve or tomo morning & i think that will do it, feeling a lil tender because of all the banging about :rofl: 

Hope your sickness is eased up today Poppet, will you be finding out the sex of baby? I never wanted to with Riley but then i had 12wk scan & saw him wriggling about everywhere & was like 'omg i need to know' haha


----------



## GoldenRatio

He pulls it out slow and i also make him stay there for like couple minutes lol, i hope we get good amount there. My opks have faint line and i hav ovl pain already, CD8 isnt it so soon? my temp is going up, im curious to see when it will drop.

How come u havent got positive opk?


----------



## claireybell

My positive opk never arrived until cd15 last month which is tomorrow, theres definate colour on the stick but not quite dark enough yet :-/ unless i ov on cd17 maybe.. Hmm! 

Cd8 isnt too soon for ov pain, especially as you have shorter cycles than me :) my ov pain starts around cd11 right up until cd17! Ouchy! 

I bet you ov just a few days after me like later this wk! 

My temps risen ever do slightly but awaiting the big rise


----------



## NoelKruse

I have a beautiful son have been trying for my second for awhile now had a chemical pregnancy back in July. Hope to be pregnant by the end of the year. This is my first month buying an ovulation test I choose ClearBlue Digital because I hate guessing with the lines!! I've been doing it wrong the whole time I assumed that because I had a normal 28 day cycle I ovulated of the 14th day of my cycle but I received a positive ovulation test on day 11 !! So hope this time I get it right super excited also using Pre Seed this cycle ill do anything that helps!I'm due for my period on Thanksgiving so hoping I have something to be extra thankful for that day!


----------



## claireybell

Hi Noel welcome to the ttc chat :) it gets addictive haha! 

With opk's unless you are temp tracking its tricky to determine ovulation, with a positive opk you can ovulate anywhere from 24-48 hrs later or at the time you are testing.. 

So sorry about your chemical :( i had an Ectopic in 2013, only started ttc Summer this year, hoping this is our month but we'll see.. 

How old is your son?


----------



## NoelKruse

Hi claireybell I'm sorry to hear about your lost it really is heartbreaking. My son is now 2 1/2 I just want him to have a sibling already! I hope this is our month. I'm not really sure about the whole ovulation testing since I'm new to it I did the baby dance 2days before I got the positive when I got the positive and the 2 following days to cover all ends and will prob continue every other day just in case! I tried temping I find it complicated and my numbers were all over the place!


----------



## claireybell

Ahh 2 1/2 lovely age :) my son is 3 1/2.. Ohhh the attitude haha

Looks like your well covered with bd'ing this cycle, fingers crossed you caught that egg! What cycle day are you on? Im on cd15, due to ov tomorrow, ttc a girl but im sure il end up with a boy ha ha


----------



## NoelKruse

Yeah it's a good age I hope I did too!! I'm on cd14 never knew I ovulated that early crazy how all of our bodies are different! I would love a girl but I honestly just want another baby at this point id love another boy! lol 
But I think it's fun as us both being a mother of only one boy when you have a boy as your first we never think we will have a girl!! Good luck BD these next few days! 
Have you heard of Pre Seed jw heard mix stories but I decides to try it this cycle?


----------



## claireybell

I would be more than happy if it was another boy, Riley is sooo cuddly & boys just love their mummies hehe! Yeah heard of Preseed, i been using Conceive Plus which is the same i think, used it each time & used the applicator ones prefilled, i dont get alot of ewcm just watery so hopefully its helped this cycle.. ;) i only reckon it'll be another boy as boys are easier to concieve Lol but ye never know i guess! 

Oh i used concieve plus ttc Riley aswell, i suffered from BV back then aswell & hadnt realised it so the fertility safe lube really helped x


----------



## NoelKruse

Thanks for the info heard mixed things on it. I used the applicator also I didn't use as much as it said just seemed like a lot I mean after Bd I was leaking for hours after so I'm sure it was enough!


----------



## claireybell

Omg i did aswell hahaa it was awful, i put a panty liner on as my pants were getting soaked :rofl:


----------



## GoldenRatio

claireybell said:


> My positive opk never arrived until cd15 last month which is tomorrow, theres definate colour on the stick but not quite dark enough yet :-/ unless i ov on cd17 maybe.. Hmm!
> 
> Cd8 isnt too soon for ov pain, especially as you have shorter cycles than me :) my ov pain starts around cd11 right up until cd17! Ouchy!
> 
> I bet you ov just a few days after me like later this wk!
> 
> My temps risen ever do slightly but awaiting the big rise

I see you ovulated!! I should be ovulating soon, my opks are getting darker but not positive yet. I had bit of a temp drop today, hopefully that was due to cold room. Thanks to my short cycle, we almost ovulating the same time! crazy ha, when we first started talking, my af was due while u were close to ur ovulation :hugs:

Did you manage to BD day before and day of ovulation?


----------



## claireybell

Its weird isnt it how periods end up going in sync like that :) ooh i reckon couple more days until ov for you Golden yay!! 

Im guessing from my chart i ov'd yesterday cd15, day sooner than expected, we bd day before & 2 days prior to that but did it lots before those days so its healthy sperms & lotsa concieve plus lube Lol! Hows you bd'ing going?? 

Poppet - hope your doing ok? How many weeks are you now ?


----------



## GoldenRatio

Well hubbies libido was way too high! so we BDd 4 times since CD6, and last night i fell asleep as he was trying to get me into mood lol i had 2 hours of workout so i was way too tired. 

CD10 today, what kinda BD schedule should i follow? I cant decide if we should not BD until we see positive opk or just BD everyday from CD10-CD16


----------



## claireybell

I wouldnt wait until opk as the sperms ate less efficirnt as new ones havent been regenerated, every day id say to get the newer stronger swimmers or at least every other day & then when you get positive opk every day hun :) covers you all sides then esp as the egg survives 12-24hrs after ovulation! Bet you ovulate this wknd Golden! :thumbup:

I guess i could always bd this evening to cover 12-24 hrs after ovulation but then it def be a boy then hmm.. Ohhh devidions lol! I may just do it anyway ha ha


----------



## GoldenRatio

Well last cycle if i ovulated CD 14, We BDd CD12, CD13, CD15 , so im thinking i didnt gety pregnant because we didnt BD CD14 lol, Thats why i wanna BD eryyyyday allldayyy :happydance:


when will u be testing?


----------



## claireybell

Haha every day it is! Unless you ovulated later, you period was abit later wasnt it? Opk's are good indicators still though:) 

I reckon il start testing next Thursday/Friday so il be 8/9dpo lol i know its early but i just cant help myself ha ha! How about you Golden? Or are you very patient & awaitnear period due hehe


----------



## GoldenRatio

I promised myself that i wont be testing until af is due, which is Dec 1st. However, i just ordered some hpts hahahahha addicted or what:dohh:

Also i dont wanna know earlier bkz, if i get positive, im not gonna tell hubby until Dec 8 so i can give him the news as anniversary gift :happydance: I hope i get positive, its gonna be so cute.


----------



## claireybell

Im having good vibes this month, i did last month aswell lol hut have had more bd this cycle :) that be the best gift, hubs will be over the moon hehe! 

I'l probs drive to local chrmist & grab a frer pack & a pack if 10miu tests, sliggghtly addicted ha ha!!


----------



## GoldenRatio

i have one digital frer saved, i plan to use cheap ones until i see two line then use the digital. I refuse to see not pregnant sign on that stick heheheh thats why it has to wait:happydance:


My friend just learned that she is 3 month preggo, thats nice ha? u dont have to stress about mc, its already 3 months. She had her periods so she didnt suspect.


----------



## claireybell

Have never seen digi frers in uk, i bet i could order some online though ;) i used a digi once after Riley, 2-3 wks it said, slightly excited was an understatement lol i all squeaky haha! 

Oh wow - congrats to your Friend, was she ttc or just a lovely suprise? That does happen with sone with periods, a girl in my office was 'a larger' girl i would say so no visible bump or anything but had regular periods, one month got a positive, had an early scan as she had a previous issue & found she was nearly 4 months along! Aww hopefully you & your friend will be preggers same time time Golden X


----------



## GoldenRatio

Ahh minute i get bfp, im gonna stop sucking my stomach in :happydance:


My cm dried up a bit, i wonder if that was bkz of the cranberry juice :coffee:


Are u done BDing? mine is just starting lol, gonna be a loooooong weekend


It seems like u ovulated CD15, didnt u use opk at night the day before?


----------



## Poppet2016

Hey claireybell 

All good here - about 8 weeks or so! 
Some days feels like nothing is happening in my belly. 
Am super emotional about everything too haha

How are you doing? 
You in your TWW now?

Fingers crossed!!!! Xxx


----------



## claireybell

Hey Poppet! 

Its surreal isnt it, as soon as you have the scan you will feel pg :) its in there now moving around gradually but cant feel anything, its weird! Have you had the freak out moment yet of 'omg i have to push it out?' Lol! I had that on way home from work sat in Traffic.. Ohhh the tears lol! 

Yeah, i ov'd on Weds, so officially tww again yay! Fingers crossed this cycle! :thumbup:

Golden i did opk on cd14 later afternoon & still neg but just a shade off being positive, then Weds def was positive! We bd every other day-ish up until day before ov, all done now just sit & wait uhh hate waiting, i have minimal patience ha ha!


----------



## GoldenRatio

I had really sharp cramps last night, i wonder why that was. Im so sick of waiting too, cant i be pregnant already:cry:


----------



## claireybell

Pre ov cramps.. 

I know how you feel, each month feels like a reeeeeeally long journey, fed up of seeing bfn's :( this will be our month yes yes !! X


----------



## GoldenRatio

I hope so! i see lot of ppl getting positives this month!:hugs:


----------



## claireybell

Me too hehee :) 

Oh you said you been drinking cranberry juice? What does this help with hun?


----------



## GoldenRatio

I always drink it because i get uti often, but then i started reading about it. It makes cm acidic which makes it dry up i think.

Thats why i started apple cider to balance my ph for good.


----------



## claireybell

Oh i see, i bet thats also good for ttc boys ;)


----------



## GoldenRatio

u mean cranberry? acidic is not good for boys, right?


----------



## claireybell

Ohh i got it mixed up lol its acid ph for girls & alkaline ph for boys, all very confusing ha ha


----------



## GoldenRatio

okey so it says i need to have orgasm before him for a boy, but then an other article says , have orgasm after him so that cervical dip pulls the sperms in. Not sure which one to do heheh maybe its too early for me to worry about the gender right now, i should just focus on getting a healthy baby, gender doesnt matter right?


----------



## Poppet2016

I know feels really surreal. Not actually sure it's sunk it yet!

Haha not thought about 'omg I'm going to have to push this baby out' thought yet... I'm sure that will come soon! Hahaha

I'm excited nervous scared all rolled into one. Sometimes it feels like I'm not pregnant and when I say to myself I am it feels weird. Haha but am super duper happy. Feel blessed. 

Hope this TWW goes quick with a happy result for you :0)

Have a fabulous weekend! Any plans?


----------



## GoldenRatio

ahhh poppet u are already 8 week! in a month we will be doing gender guessing from ur scan. I would be on clouds! 

Did you get cravings yet?


----------



## claireybell

Ahhhh yes Poppet, we will all be having guesses on your scan piccy hehee! Anytime from 3wks+ now arghhhh exciting!! Nah, not alot this wknd, maybe going out for a Sunday Roast carvery tomorow so no cooking for me hehe! Hows about you girlies? 

Oh yes, Orgasms are meant to be very bad for girl swimmers ive heard as it turns the ph in favour of the boys! As if they need help as there faster lol! Im purposely not having them ha ha! Let the girls get by, when ttc Riley i just kept having sex until i got my temp shift, did it on ov day aswell so bound to be a boy, its weid, i had a feeling i was pg that cycle just after i ovulated, felt like we had done something diff.. Kinda getting that now but we'll see ;)


----------



## GoldenRatio

Ohhh why did my temp go so high... It better drop tomorrow 

How was ur weekend ladies? Mine was bit different, for some reason I hav been so bloated, my jeans are feeling tighter, can't suck my stomach in anymore, part of me wonders if I'm secretly pregnant....:/


----------



## claireybell

Wow thats quite a temp rise! Tbh, up until ovulation my temp us always up & down, last cycle was crazy! 

Wknds been ok, we went out for lunch today & i had chilli, so stuffed right now my jeans are undone aswell Lol! Then SO purchased me some calf lengh black boots, love them ;) Did you ovulate cd10 Golden? I can remember, so your 1dpo less me! Ooh testing around same time, im having like TONS of cm, i feel wet all the time & keep getting bubbles down there lol probs were so much cm haha! Hope pg is on cards for us both


----------



## GoldenRatio

To be honest I may logged the temp wrong, my eyes were barely open and I may hav logged in 36.7 instead of 35.7, didn't get positive opk yet so I didn't ovulate yet.


----------



## iak

Hi does anyone have any thought on this ov test. Im on cd9 atm. started testing early due to coming bc beginning of oct. Had my last period on 6th nov. 

this test is from this morning. Also had creamy-white discharge (sorry for tmi) Any idea what this means
 



Attached Files:







IMG_6320.jpg
File size: 31.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## GoldenRatio

It's negative opk


----------



## iak

Thank you. Do you know what the creamy-white discharge could be ?


----------



## claireybell

GoldenRatio said:


> To be honest I may logged the temp wrong, my eyes were barely open and I may hav logged in 36.7 instead of 35.7, didn't get positive opk yet so I didn't ovulate yet.

I bet you have a longer cycle this month! Typical when you are awaiting ov'ing & using opk's Lol


----------



## claireybell

Hi Iak :) my cm is always creamy up until a day or so before i get a positive opk just normal cm, i reckon 1-2 more days & that opk will be positive :thumbup:


----------



## iak

Thanks. Hopefully doesn't turn up before Tuesday night. Bf is arriving then.


----------



## claireybell

If it does, it means that ov is on the cards anytime in nect 24-48hrs usually :)


----------



## iak

So once I get positive ov when do I start bding ?


----------



## claireybell

I would start bd asap! Soon as you get your opk, start bd'ing if not before & i would keep at it until opk shows neg hun, especially if your not taking your temp, this covers the fertile period


----------



## GoldenRatio

Still no positive opk, last month i got it CD13 morning and month before it was CD14 afternoon, so im hoping i get the positive opk tonight or tomorrow. Dont wanna ovulate late and have short lp. Also hubby is like when is this ovulation, im exhausted :dohh:

Last night we were so tired, i was telling him that i should just sleep and he should do the BD and put the plug (softcup) on when he is done :happydance:

My ovulation pain started yesterday while we were watching james bond (shitty and long movie!), and my right boob is hurting so im not sure whats p :wacko: right now tho ovulation pain is bit extreme, on my left side. If this pain was around 2ww, i would say im preggo for sure lol


----------



## iak

Need some advice these are my ov tests starting from CD 1 to today which is CD11. Some creamy discharge from yesterday. The last test was taken today when I woke up. The tests are going dark to light and then dark. Don't know what is going on. I'm thinking that I'm not going to ov :( 

Haven't been able to use temp as it's still on its way from Amazon. Really stressed that I don't think I will ov this cycle. These tests are playing tricks on me :( what do you think ladies ?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 50.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Poppet2016

Hey Claireybell and Golden..

Weekend was ok thank you. Didn't so much - just relaxed!

Yeah about 3-4 weeks before my scan! Can't wait but just hope all is ok - keep thinking I'm not pregnant as it doesn't feel real yet!
No cravings as yet - more avoiding stuff as some foods just make me feel sick. 

When are you testing Claireybell?

Keep us updated :0)


----------



## GoldenRatio

iak said:


> Need some advice these are my ov tests starting from CD 1 to today which is CD11. Some creamy discharge from yesterday. The last test was taken today when I woke up. The tests are going dark to light and then dark. Don't know what is going on. I'm thinking that I'm not going to ov :(
> 
> Haven't been able to use temp as it's still on its way from Amazon. Really stressed that I don't think I will ov this cycle. These tests are playing tricks on me :( what do you think ladies ?

Dont stress, those lines are nothing. I get faint lines all the time and it means nothing. When you get positive, u will know! they go dark as the other line. CD11 is still early to stress over opk, u will get it in couple of days. 

Also dont use opk when u wake p, the surge usually comes around noon. Do 2pm and 8pm, so u can catch the surge.

Creamy cm is not fertile cm, clear strechy cm is fertile mucus. I get creamy cm all the time, before after ovulation, and doesnt mean anything. watch for clear cm


----------



## claireybell

Yes, or really watery cm is fertile aswell ;)


----------



## claireybell

Poppet2016 said:


> Hey Claireybell and Golden..
> 
> Weekend was ok thank you. Didn't so much - just relaxed!
> 
> Yeah about 3-4 weeks before my scan! Can't wait but just hope all is ok - keep thinking I'm not pregnant as it doesn't feel real yet!
> No cravings as yet - more avoiding stuff as some foods just make me feel sick.
> 
> When are you testing Claireybell?
> 
> Keep us updated :0)

Food aversions uhhh mine was anything with loadsa flavours, coffee - Gag! It'll pass quickly Poppet no doubt! 

Im testing this Friday/Saturday as i cant really afford to buy a frer just yet, plus sick of seeing bfn's Lol! I only have 20miu test strips which by 10dpo if implanted will show something :) 

Wknd was chilled, not alot to report haha! 

Your scan will be here before you know it & then counting the wks until the next one. 

Golden - hows your cm looking today? Your temp has come back down to earth yey!


----------



## claireybell

ooh just re checked your chart details, you had some ewcm woop woop! I bet you ov today or tomorrow ;)


----------



## GoldenRatio

My cm is watery but had bit of a stretch and gloss to it, im gonna call ewcm since this is best it can get. 


Ovulation pain is bit extreme and my boobs are killing me, better be a big egg that im ovulating with or bunch of eggs :happydance:


----------



## claireybell

Thats what my ewcm looks like when i do get it.. really shiney & clear & i get you def ov'ing if pain is ouchy!! 

Would you love twins or just the one?


----------



## GoldenRatio

I would lov twins as long as they are healthy and my body can carry it. I dont think i will ovulate today since i havent got the positive opk? Unless my surge is gonna be short this time

Cant wait to wake p tomorrow and temp hehehe


----------



## claireybell

Im like that every time i take my temp wanting higher rises hahaa! Is it nearly positive dya think? Mine was neg the day before by a couple of shades & then bam positive on cd15! Do you get ov pains for a few days usually ? Mines the whole fertile window ouchy

Twins would be awesome aswell :) although i reckon i go slightly mad with a 4 yr old rnning about ha ha


----------



## claireybell

Keep bd'ing aswell ;) i reckon you'll catch that egg this month seeing all your bd'ing activities! all the strong healthy swimmers up there waiting, i reckon girl hehe


----------



## GoldenRatio

hahhaha i know right! even hubby said that he is so proud of us BDing non stop and its not like last two months where i forced him. Well alcohol helped a bit over the weekend too. Hopefully we will keep up the good work!

Plan is to BD tonight, and two more days. Hopefully i will get positive opk tonight and temp shift tomorrow. 

Cant wait to join u for testing:hugs:


----------



## GoldenRatio

claireybell said:


> Im like that every time i take my temp wanting higher rises hahaa! Is it nearly positive dya think? Mine was neg the day before by a couple of shades & then bam positive on cd15! Do you get ov pains for a few days usually ? Mines the whole fertile window ouchy
> 
> Twins would be awesome aswell :) although i reckon i go slightly mad with a 4 yr old rnning about ha ha

My opks, i get faint line all times then it goes clear for two days then instant dark. I usually get the positive at night and the day i get positive is when i get the most pain. Thats why i think, n hope i will have positive tonight.


----------



## claireybell

Golden did you get your positive opk last night? Your ticker says 1dpo..


----------



## claireybell

GoldenRatio said:


> hahhaha i know right! even hubby said that he is so proud of us BDing non stop and its not like last two months where i forced him. Well alcohol helped a bit over the weekend too. Hopefully we will keep up the good work!
> 
> Plan is to BD tonight, and two more days. Hopefully i will get positive opk tonight and temp shift tomorrow.
> 
> Cant wait to join u for testing:hugs:

Hehe itching to test already!! Definate good vibes for you this cycle hun! Its amaxing how much you suddebly find your 'inner horny' when its ttc lol! My SO loves it as we're not a couple that does it all the time ha haa


----------



## GoldenRatio

Didn't get positive opk yet , not sure why


----------



## claireybell

Hmm.. Still getting pains? Its def on the cards though!


----------



## GoldenRatio

claireybell said:


> Hmm.. Still getting pains? Its def on the cards though!

I did an other one afternoon and it was 60 percent positive so I'm sure I will get positive tonight! I have some ovulation pain but also headache.

Last cycle I got ovulation pain cd9 and positive opk on cd13, I guess I get pain days before. I think I ovulate tomorrow cd16 if my temp dips.


----------



## claireybell

Yay! My ov pain starts on like cd11/12 & stops the day after ovulation! All aboard the ovulaion express woo woo Lol


----------



## GoldenRatio

My temp didnt go down but i got the positive opk for sure, its today or tomorrow, i will confirm it with tomorrow temp. I wonder if i ovulated this late my last cycles too and my thermometer didnt show me the real deal? ahhhh that might explain why im not pregnant yet :p 

U are 7dpo already! ugh im so behind, i thought we will be testing together but i bet u already started testing:happydance:


----------



## claireybell

Hahaa i poas this morning but completely negative as expected as stupidly early Lol! I found when i was ttc my son i was getting positive opks & ov'ing days later, until i temp i saw it that month & i fell pg that cycle :) hang in there, the ov'ing will happen hehee


----------



## GoldenRatio

claireybell said:


> Hahaa i poas this morning but completely negative as expected as stupidly early Lol! I found when i was ttc my son i was getting positive opks & ov'ing days later, until i temp i saw it that month & i fell pg that cycle :) hang in there, the ov'ing will happen hehee

hehehe i knew it! 7dpo is good time to start testing, no harm in that. 

Its so crazy outside, windy and showing ice. DH texted me saying drive carefully , u carrying my son. He think last nights BD, he got me pregnant for sure. We shell see:happydance:


----------



## claireybell

Haha awww thats really sweet bless him, my SO doesnt ask anything Lol! Our weathers pants here aswell, really windy, temps expected to drop on Saturday brrr bring out the thermals ha ha! Fingers crossed il startseeing something tomorrow or Friday :) im excited to see your temp shift! Hehe


----------



## GoldenRatio

Ur temps going up nicely! i really think u gonna get positive this month, believe or not i said the same thing to this other friend and she got positive. Soon im gonna be chart reader fortune teller :happydance:


----------



## claireybell

Hahaa ohhh i so hope so! My temp dipped abit this AM again which happened last cycle aswell, another neg test this morning uhh! But i didnt get my faint frer until 9dpo with Riley..need to buy a frer pack haha! I bet you are this month, you been bd'ing like mad, it must pay off Lol


----------



## GoldenRatio

That might be implantation dip! My temp didn't go up as I expected :( maybe I'm not ovulating


----------



## claireybell

Yeah you temp has gone up Golden, your second + for opk, first temp after is still higher, another 2 temps that are above that lower temp & it'll detail ovulation i bet! mine didnt zoom up straight away either if you have a look ;)


----------



## GoldenRatio

claireybell said:


> Yeah you temp has gone up Golden, your second + for opk, first temp after is still higher, another 2 temps that are above that lower temp & it'll detail ovulation i bet! mine didnt zoom up straight away either if you have a look ;)

U had a nice dip tho, i didnt get a huge dip for ovulation which i googled and it seems normal. Fx my temps go up next two days, until ff confirms ovulation, we gonna keep BDing

Also last night i already had ovulation cramps and on top of that BDing was so painful. I think intercourse is painful for me when my cervix is soft and open. Oh yeaaa i found my cervix yesterday, its freakish but cool:happydance:


----------



## claireybell

Yeah keep it up (no pun intended :rofl:) haha no doubt you'll be preggers this cycle i bet!! 

I sometimes feel something down there & othertimes not so im guessing that is my cervix? Lol.. 

Cant wait to test tomo morning, may not use fmu but second as i got a better result last time with second pee of the morning :) 

Wonder where Poppets mooched off to? Hope shes ok:thumbup:


----------



## GoldenRatio

claireybell said:


> Yeah keep it up (no pun intended :rofl:) haha no doubt you'll be preggers this cycle i bet!!
> 
> I sometimes feel something down there & othertimes not so im guessing that is my cervix? Lol..
> 
> Cant wait to test tomo morning, may not use fmu but second as i got a better result last time with second pee of the morning :)
> 
> Wonder where Poppets mooched off to? Hope shes ok:thumbup:

I log into see ur hpt results in the mornings lol, fx u will get a line tomorrow:happydance: 

Poppet is probably bored to watch us trying lol I hope she is not feeling sick or anything.


----------



## claireybell

Hahaa your probs right there! Im dying to get into the First Trimester section & get excited about the 12wk scan hehe! Actually.. I may use fmu, whats time diff from UK to you? 5-7hrs? Ish.. I'l be peeing around 6ish so when you chevk in around 12ish hopefully il have a faint bfp for you ha ha!


----------



## GoldenRatio

claireybell said:


> Hahaa your probs right there! Im dying to get into the First Trimester section & get excited about the 12wk scan hehe! Actually.. I may use fmu, whats time diff from UK to you? 5-7hrs? Ish.. I'l be peeing around 6ish so when you chevk in around 12ish hopefully il have a faint bfp for you ha ha!


Im 6 hours behind, its almost 12pm here. My dad lives in Uk and some relatives, so i keep up with the timing


----------



## claireybell

Oh really, anywhere near the South? Im in Southampton ;)


----------



## Poppet2016

I'm here ladies - and yes the sickness is kicking in. Mildly but still there. Gone off some stuff but no cravings as yet!!

How are you both!

Ahh a negative still doesn't mean your out this month claireybell! Fingers crossed tomorrow or Saturday brings good news!
How many dpo are you?

Golden - when will you start testing?

Hope you both are well x


----------



## GoldenRatio

claireybell said:


> Oh really, anywhere near the South? Im in Southampton ;)

I dont no much, i lived in london when i was really young and havent been back since then. All i know they leave in London, and Oxford was close to our house because i would always say im going to oxford lol

Hey poppet, good to hear back from u. Are u having morning sickness?

I will test around december 1st, i think


----------



## Poppet2016

My sickness is randomly through the day and evening. 
But it's mild I think!

Ahh not too long to go :0) fingers and crossed for both you and claireybell. 

Be a nice xmas pressie :0)


----------



## claireybell

Londons only 1-2hrs drive from me, i luuuuuurve London :) 

Poppet your here ;) sorry the sickness had got you hun.. Still its all good though, not long until your apt now is it?.. I loved my midwife apts, all baby stuff, measurements & doppler heartbeats awww, record the heartbeat on your phone, i had Rileys on mine but somehow deleted it.. Gutted but il def get the next one ;)

I think i tested too early if i am.. Had some twingey/ovulation type pains earlier which ouched a bit but gone now, hoping all good stuff hehee xx


----------



## Poppet2016

Ahh can you hear the heartbeat at the midwife appt?
I didn't know that! 
Ooh I'm excited for it now!

Really want to tell ppl now - it's hard keeping it in. But only prob a couple more weeks to go!

Fingers crossed bubba is well and moving! :0)

Super excited for updates from you :0)


----------



## claireybell

Yeah some mw fo the heartbeat before the scan, my midwife did it after, its a lovely comforting sound hehe :) 

I just tested but i got crappy indent test again but poss something there, ive tweaked pics slightly as lighting in kitchen is tubbish uhhh!! Il be using the other frer later in morning ;) 

https://i1204.photobucket.com/albums/bb416/claireybell81/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zpspnk1avh9.jpeg

https://i1204.photobucket.com/albums/bb416/claireybell81/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zpsbzzm9zjl.jpeg

What dya think?? Its hard to see any pink with that bloody indent grrr


----------



## GoldenRatio

I can't see it but I just woke p so I can barely open my eyes, I'm gonna check on my computer when I get to work. 

We didn't BD last night n I'm upset. Do you think I ovulated 16 or 17?


----------



## claireybell

Definately cd16 you ovulated, another nice temp rise this morning for :) another tomorrow & you'll get your cross hair no doubt, has your opk gone neg? If so, note it on chart aswell :) if you did ov on cd16 not bd'ing last night wont make any diff as eggs 12-24 hr life would be gone as such, no doubt you got that egg this cycle hun


----------



## claireybell

My other frer test later this morning was blank white! Do it def was the indent line giving me faint lines grr


----------



## GoldenRatio

Wait for af and dont waste any frer, im sure its still early to test considering u had ur possible implantation dip not long ago. Cant really compare to ur other pregnancy because maybe this bean wanted to stick little later than Riley did. 

I still have positive opk, should i still BD tonight? We have xmas party tomorrow so for sure we will BD saturday night. 

Left one is CD16, middle is CD17 and right one is todays opk. I never had 4 days of positive opk, weird ha?

I disregarded my CD13 temp since my body was under influence of full bottle of vodka, maybe affected my temp. lol i just want that temp gone , ruining my chart hehe
 



Attached Files:







fe978810-1193-4cd2-a9a0-e56717aec89c.jpg
File size: 40.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## claireybell

Haha cycles are weird things aren't they!! Last month i had 3 positive opks & this month was 1day.

Hell yeah keep bd'ing if you can until you get a negative opk hun ;) as you missed last night def crack on it tonight! Yup no more testing for me now until my periods late, or unless i get random spotting, sickness or anything thst indicates poss pregnancy.. my friends around tomorrow night & we are drinking so on a plus side glad of no bfp as i wouldnt be able to drink Lol.. Ahh silver linings hehe! 

Wow thats an early xmas party?


----------



## GoldenRatio

claireybell said:


> Haha cycles are weird things aren't they!! Last month i had 3 positive opks & this month was 1day.
> 
> Hell yeah keep bd'ing if you can until you get a negative opk hun ;) as you missed last night def crack on it tonight! Yup no more testing for me now until my periods late, or unless i get random spotting, sickness or anything thst indicates poss pregnancy.. my friends around tomorrow night & we are drinking so on a plus side glad of no bfp as i wouldnt be able to drink Lol.. Ahh silver linings hehe!
> 
> Wow thats an early xmas party?

I know, thats DH work xmas party. They booked a hotel room for everyone too, we will have dinner then breakfast in the morning. Perfect time to BD heheh but i will BD tonight too, and i may drink tonight and at the party. :happydance: Drink while we can, plus increases our libido

My work xmas party is Dec 12, hopefully i will be preggo and not drinking by then hihi


----------



## claireybell

Hahaa yes Alcohol always helps mine ;) & im all for drinking while you can, im intending to lol 

Ah thats nice of DH's work to put everyone up in hotel aswell, saucy hehee!! On Dec 12 i have an in-laws xmas buffet drinkies etc, hoping il be pg aswell.. Herrs hoping ha ha


----------



## GoldenRatio

claireybell said:


> Hahaa yes Alcohol always helps mine ;) & im all for drinking while you can, im intending to lol
> 
> Ah thats nice of DH's work to put everyone up in hotel aswell, saucy hehee!! On Dec 12 i have an in-laws xmas buffet drinkies etc, hoping il be pg aswell.. Herrs hoping ha ha

Would u tell them if you are pregnant by then?


----------



## Poppet2016

Ahh claireybell - still no news is good news!
When is AF due?

Ahh you and golden will be just a short span apart if santa wishes you the best xmas pressie :0)

Golden - BD loads - can't do you any harm!

Drink too - though I didn't drink in my TWW - I wasn't sure if you are allowed to?! Haha

Have a great weekend ladies - I'm going to sleeeeeep! :0)


----------



## claireybell

GoldenRatio said:


> claireybell said:
> 
> 
> Hahaa yes Alcohol always helps mine ;) & im all for drinking while you can, im intending to lol
> 
> Ah thats nice of DH's work to put everyone up in hotel aswell, saucy hehee!! On Dec 12 i have an in-laws xmas buffet drinkies etc, hoping il be pg aswell.. Herrs hoping ha ha
> 
> Would u tell them if you are pregnant by then?Click to expand...

Hmm.. I think il probs leave it a couple more weeks or so, il no doubt be driving that night so i can get away with not drinking or just have a small glass ha ha! 

Will you be telling anyone??


----------



## claireybell

Ah Poppet bless you, tiredness is a killer, its baby taking all from your body, it eases off after 12 wks :)

My period is due on Weds.. It'll be bang on 14dpo if nothing by 15dpo AM il be re testing i think! 

Hahaa i always drink unless a test shows positive, it wont do any harm that early as its barely there as such :)


----------



## GoldenRatio

claireybell said:


> GoldenRatio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> claireybell said:
> 
> 
> Hahaa yes Alcohol always helps mine ;) & im all for drinking while you can, im intending to lol
> 
> Ah thats nice of DH's work to put everyone up in hotel aswell, saucy hehee!! On Dec 12 i have an in-laws xmas buffet drinkies etc, hoping il be pg aswell.. Herrs hoping ha ha
> 
> Would u tell them if you are pregnant by then?Click to expand...
> 
> Hmm.. I think il probs leave it a couple more weeks or so, il no doubt be driving that night so i can get away with not drinking or just have a small glass ha ha!
> 
> Will you be telling anyone??Click to expand...


No im not gonna tell anyone until i start showing, and the gender im gonna keep it to us until we have the baby. I feel like when i tell any good news to anyone, it doesnt end up good. I believe that not everyone have good intentions in their heart. You never know who wants ur best or not. 

My husband can tell his parents and sibling but i will be hiding from everyone, hehe so paranoid...especially my sister in law being so competitive with me, i dont want her jinxing it.


----------



## claireybell

Yeah thats fair enough, il probs tell my sisters incase of emergency stuff but not work or general friends etc.. 

Is the sister in law the one who stole your fave name? Still cant believe that, just abit cheeeeeky :nope:


----------



## GoldenRatio

yea i only have one brother (no sisters) and thats his wife, my hubby has two sisters but they are not abnormal like bro's wife. 

Like she stole my baby name, i dont think she wants whats best for me. She cried bkz she is having a girl, can u imagine how much she would wanna kill me if i happen to have a boy. I have hard time trusting ppl, and usually never tell anyone anything.


----------



## claireybell

I dont blame you hun, is this her first? She cried & got upset because shes having a girl? Some ladies cant even carry a baby, she should feel blessed, id love a girl but boys are just lovely & cuddly :) 

Plus, i think its more fun keeping secret about it all, i love mysteriousness :thumbup:


----------



## claireybell

Love your Avatar puc btw lol!


----------



## GoldenRatio

hehe i know that pic makes me giggle everytime i see it :happydance: Im sure my girl will be a diva so i lov this pic, can u imagine if i get twin chubby girls , sooooo cute 

Me and mini mes:kiss:


----------



## claireybell

Awww lil twins, id be totally a mum who dresses them identical Lol wouldnt be able to help myself :)


----------



## GoldenRatio

That would be so cute, i was planning to take Isoflavones to up my chances of having twins but then dont wanna ruin my hormone balance. Have u heard about Isoflavones?


----------



## claireybell

No??? Whats this i hear about Twins??.. I heard it can nake you ovulate earlier but thats about it..?


----------



## GoldenRatio

well it works like clomid, tells body that u dont have estrogen so ur body produces more which can result in ovulating more than one egg. There is lot of clomid twins so i wondered if it would work for that :happydance:


----------



## claireybell

Golden & Poppet OMG!!! Faint pink & i had a blue one aswell.. Eeeek! Im scared lol... 

https://i1204.photobucket.com/albums/bb416/claireybell81/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zpseydwxdrx.jpeg


----------



## iak

Thanks ladies! I have watery discharge but nothing that you can stretch ? Is that a bad sign? Also whenever I touch my breasts they hurt near the armpit area and when I pushed down my nipples hurt. Sorry for tmi. The test I done on Tuesday around 5 was half of the line dark but completely dark don't know if that was surge. tested the next day line was faint. Any thoughts ?


----------



## GoldenRatio

claireybell said:


> Golden & Poppet OMG!!! Faint pink & i had a blue one aswell.. Eeeek! Im scared lol...
> 
> https://i1204.photobucket.com/albums/bb416/claireybell81/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zpseydwxdrx.jpeg

Omg! I knew it!! Oh definitely gonna be fertility fortune teller :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Do a frer, I'm sure you will get a good positive


----------



## claireybell

Hahaa!! Im gonna get SO to buy me a frer tomorrow when we are out & about.. Im in shock lol, only 2nd proper cycle if actively ttc! I def reckon you are aswell this cycle Golden ;)


----------



## claireybell

iak said:


> Thanks ladies! I have watery discharge but nothing that you can stretch ? Is that a bad sign? Also whenever I touch my breasts they hurt near the armpit area and when I pushed down my nipples hurt. Sorry for tmi. The test I done on Tuesday around 5 was half of the line dark but completely dark don't know if that was surge. tested the next day line was faint. Any thoughts ?

Hi Iak, i never had ewcm or stretvhy this cycle but very watery cm, i just a positive test :) 

Hows your cm now the opk looks diff?


----------



## iak

Yay congratulations! Bet you are so excited!!!! :)))

I tested at 1:30 no opk. When you had watery cm when did you get opk ? I have pain on both sides of my stomach- but don't know if that's due to doing sit up last night. Also breasts hurt since last night when I touch them especially on the sides. Any thoughts ?


----------



## claireybell

Thankyou Iak, this month i had watery cm for 3 days & had 1 day positive opk, last cycle was completely diff, 5 days watery cm & 3 days positive opk, its really random.. Take a glance at my ff chart hun :) do you get ov pains along with doing your opk's & checking cm? What cd are you?


----------



## iak

Thank you! That's really helpful to know. I have really watery discharge but doesn't look creamy. Had creamy discharge on Saturday til Monday and then today it's gone watery. These are the tests I took this morning and then at 9pm. There was a faint line at 2pm. Don't understand why my breasts are sore when I touch them and I'm getting watery discharge but no opk. Would really appreciate your thoughts.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19.4 KB
Views: 10


----------



## iak

Better photo
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 45.7 KB
Views: 14


----------



## iak

I'm on day 16. Completely new to this came off bc beginning October and had my period on 6th November: at the moment I haven't had any ov test that is positive (meaning be exactly the same colour as the control line)


----------



## claireybell

Hi Iak

Never do the opk's in the morning as urine is more concentrated, early afternoon is always good, it could be that your due to ovulate soon if cm is watery & opk is neg (afternoon test) watery is the stage just before ovulation hun, id get cracking on the bd'ing hehee


----------



## claireybell

Girls i did a frer test, my phone does the pink test line no justice but its def there ha ha

https://i1204.photobucket.com/albums/bb416/claireybell81/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zpserx44ao6.jpeg


----------



## GoldenRatio

I see the line from miles away! So excited for u! Fingers crossed it's a girl!!


----------



## claireybell

Hehee pink for girl :)


----------



## claireybell

Golden you ovulated girly yeeaahhh!! Cd16 i thought it was that day :) really hope all the bd'ing has good outcomes hehee:happydance:


----------



## iak

Thanks Clairybell hoping for a little girl for you! How many days after the watery cm did you ovaluate ? I'm on CD17 is that late to ovaluate? 

Golden what were you symptoms before you got a positive on opk?


----------



## claireybell

Not late to ovulate if its a long cycle, if its a 32-35 day cycle you would ovulate anywhere between cd17-21, on the last day i had watery cm i ov'd but everyones diff :)


----------



## iak

Taken today at 2:30. What do u think ?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 13.5 KB
Views: 19


----------



## claireybell

Thats literally positive Iak :)


----------



## iak

Do you think it will get any darker than that ? I will test again at 8pm and then should I continue testing throughout this week? Myself and OH started bding Tuesday night everyday. Do you think we are covered ?


----------



## GoldenRatio

Clairey did u tell ur husband yet? What was his reaction?

Iak that looks positive to me but may get darker, I usually keep testing with opk until I get negative again, get to BDing, today and next three days


----------



## iak

Yes will do! So relieved finally got a opk. When does it usually fade after first positive ?


----------



## iak

How's your cycle ? Have u had any symptoms that indicate preg?


----------



## GoldenRatio

I usually get two days of positive opks but this cycle I got four days. I'm 4 dpo today, have stomach ache due to constipation but probably it's too early for symptoms yet


----------



## iak

Fingers crossed for you! 

When do you start counting dpo? Is it after you get the first positive ?


----------



## GoldenRatio

Thanks, fx for u as well

I temp so i confirm which day i ovulate. Usually the next day of getting positive opk, but its different for everyone. 

If you not temping then accept the second day of positive opk as 1 dpo

Im currently 5dpo:thumbup:


----------



## Poppet2016

claireybell - that's awesome news! Am over the moon with happiness for you!
Ahh congratulations to you!!!
How's the hubby? Excited?
Have u taken any other tests since?
Ahhh yeyyy

Golden - this is your month too! Fingers and toes crossed!!

Ahh I'm smiling :0))))


----------



## claireybell

Hehee thankyou Poppet! Its still sinking it ;) 

I told SO this morning, he was abit in shock haha & then didnt say alot .. This evening we been chatting about it & hes more into it, i think it was a shock having a pee stick thrown at him this morning Lol! 

Yes Golden this will def be your month hehee! 

Took another frer this AM & line a tad darker but il do the next one on Weds which is my official 'day of my period' ;)


----------



## claireybell

This is this mornings frer test

https://i1204.photobucket.com/albums/bb416/claireybell81/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zpszl9vqfmq.jpeg


----------



## iak

Aww :)) 

I took another ov test today at 2pm it was negative but yesterday the one I took at 2pm was positive. Is that normal? Having cramps at the moment and fuzzing feeling in my lower stomach.


----------



## claireybell

I bet you ovulated yesterday Iak, if you get another neg opk tomorrow, i would class yesterday as your ovulation day :) hows your cm? Still watery or going cresmy/sticky again?


----------



## GoldenRatio

Clairey its getting darker! So happy! now its my time to join u guys:happydance: I wanna be bump buddy with u:hugs:


Iak ur LH surge was probably short, there is nothing wrong with that. Count the positive as ovulation and start counting dpos


----------



## claireybell

Yes indeed! My lh surge was real short this cycle aswell :) as long you got your bd'ing in Iak your def in with a chance of grabbing that egg! ;)

Ahh yey!! Bumpy buds :haha: that be lovely, its sooo your month! When you planning on testing Golden??


----------



## claireybell

I nee md to sort myself a new Ticker out soon ha ha


----------



## iak

Thanks! So got my opk yesterday, so would I class today as 1dpo. 

I have a blood test on Thursday asked to check all my hormones as came off bc in October. Tests results today and she said everything looks ok and from the blood test my ov was approaching, which makes sense as I got opk yesterday. However my progesterone only came back as 0.6. Should I be concerned ? Do you ladies know anything about this ?


----------



## GoldenRatio

I donno anything about progesterone level to be honest. 


Clairey I will test dec 1st as its the day af is due


----------



## iak

How many dpo were you when you got your faint positive ? Bet you can wait til the 1st!


----------



## GoldenRatio

I never got positive before but if u asking Clairey, she got her 9dpo I think


----------



## claireybell

Mine was 10dpo but thought i could see something on 9dpo but it was just eval i think, today is 13dpo & had a very clear dbl pink line hehe! 

I think the Progesterone surges just at ovulation as this is what elevates the temperature, then when no egg is fertilsed progrsterone suddenly drops & so does your temp & the af arrives, or egg gets fertilzed & implants & progesterone stays high :) 

1st dec is next Tuesday omg its getting close hehee! 

Oh with my son, yes, i had an oober light positive 9dpo this pg was 10dpo xx


----------



## GoldenRatio

claireybell said:


> Mine was 10dpo but thought i could see something on 9dpo but it was just eval i think, today is 13dpo & had a very clear dbl pink line hehe!
> 
> I think the Progesterone surges just at ovulation as this is what elevates the temperature, then when no egg is fertilsed progrsterone suddenly drops & so does your temp & the af arrives, or egg gets fertilzed & implants & progesterone stays high :)
> 
> 1st dec is next Tuesday omg its getting close hehee!
> 
> Oh with my son, yes, i had an oober light positive 9dpo this pg was 10dpo xx

My temps are going low, i think im out this cycle :(


----------



## iak

My temps were 98.45 on the days I ov. Today i just tested 1 hour after I woke completely forgot and it was 98.20.


----------



## iak

Sorry completely wrong my temps were 97.45 now today I took it but not as soon I woke up were 98.20


----------



## GoldenRatio

You have to temp right after u wake p, as you move, ur temp goes up


----------



## claireybell

GoldenRatio said:


> claireybell said:
> 
> 
> Mine was 10dpo but thought i could see something on 9dpo but it was just eval i think, today is 13dpo & had a very clear dbl pink line hehe!
> 
> I think the Progesterone surges just at ovulation as this is what elevates the temperature, then when no egg is fertilsed progrsterone suddenly drops & so does your temp & the af arrives, or egg gets fertilzed & implants & progesterone stays high :)
> 
> 1st dec is next Tuesday omg its getting close hehee!
> 
> Oh with my son, yes, i had an oober light positive 9dpo this pg was 10dpo xx
> 
> My temps are going low, i think im out this cycle :(Click to expand...

Hell no your not out Golden! Your only 6dpo, you ovulated on cd16 which means your cycle luteal phase will be anythung from 12-14days.. The dip started at 5dpo, possible implantation dip hun ;) i had a temp dip 5dpo aswell & then it started gradually going up, do you know how long your luteal phase usually is hun? Mine always seems to be 14days x


----------



## claireybell

Just rechecked your other chart, 14dpo your af started which means your cycle will be 30 days the same as mine, 6dpo is wasaaay tooo early for temp drops to get period hun! 11-12 dpo at the earliest before a temp drop & period arrives, you are just falling into the dpo which implanting is starting to occur ;)


----------



## GoldenRatio

claireybell said:


> Just rechecked your other chart, 14dpo your af started which means your cycle will be 30 days the same as mine, 6dpo is wasaaay tooo early for temp drops to get period hun! 11-12 dpo at the earliest before a temp drop & period arrives, you are just falling into the dpo which implanting is starting to occur ;)

I hope its implantation dip, maybe its two beans implanting :oneofeach:

hahahah and thats my new theory:happydance:


----------



## iak

Did you get any pains after opk?


----------



## GoldenRatio

Yes and this cycle my ovulation pain hasn't stopped, I have this burning sensation around uterus area and almost like bladder infection. 

Other cycles I would get ovulation pain up to 3dpo, pretty common


----------



## GoldenRatio

Hello ladies! im here to report unusual signs that i got freshly today :baby:


My uterus area is twitching, not sure how to explain or what is it called "twinges" ? i never ever experienced this before, weird...

Also i got a lot of acne starting 4dpo and i thought it was bkz of ovulation and it will go away but noo :( my face looks like a map! on top of that i got more on my body, even my scalp :dohh: at the same time my face got super dry, even my lips. I never had acne like this before, 2 acne max and that was around af time. 

Anyhow other than my new symptoms, i do still have the usual old ones.


How are u guys doing!?

PS: havent tested, so proud of myself!


----------



## iak

Thanks for that! Fingers crossed for you. Ov pain is gone. Last night my breasts very really sore but only the left one and I noticed a break in the nipple like a hole coming through- must be something to do with ov. Slept 12 hours today and feel really achy. Hadn't checked any temp. Just going to take a test around 10-12 dpo. Got creamy disharge too since 1dpo. Have no idea what that is to do with.


----------



## GoldenRatio

iak said:


> Thanks for that! Fingers crossed for you. Ov pain is gone. Last night my breasts very really sore but only the left one and I noticed a break in the nipple like a hole coming through- must be something to do with ov. Slept 12 hours today and feel really achy. Hadn't checked any temp. Just going to take a test around 10-12 dpo. Got creamy disharge too since 1dpo. Have no idea what that is to do with.

Its common to have creamy cm before and after ovulation, i wouldnt worry too much about that. Sore nipple is a good sign! i never get sore boobs :(


----------



## iak

If I was to get a positive wouldt the pains in ovaries continue ? Feel like I'm out already at 3dpo. Breasts already hurt when I touch them but that's been from ov day.


----------



## iak

Clairybell how did you feel after ov day and you done the deed?


----------



## claireybell

GoldenRatio said:


> Yes and this cycle my ovulation pain hasn't stopped, I have this burning sensation around uterus area and almost like bladder infection.
> 
> Other cycles I would get ovulation pain up to 3dpo, pretty common

I had that & keep getting it here & there... Oooooh excitedfor you!!!


----------



## claireybell

Hi Iak, :) creamy/sticky cm i get almost immediatly after ovulation its the bodies way if saying no 'spermies not welcome here' lol! The first day you got a neg opk or the last day your cm wasnt creamy, count that as ovulation day :) i had twingey ovaries & pains last cycle & this one when i got my bfp, other than that, no symptoms whatso ever, i was just addicted to poas haha & eventually saw that line! It be the progesterone making you feel tender boobs, actual pg symptoms wont start until Implantation starts & hcg is released, that egg of yours is probs still bobbing down your tube hun ;) I had a strange feeling i was pg though, never felt pg the same as now but i just knew we had done it it, its strange, had that with my son & my Ectopic aswell.. 

Oh Golden, i got random spots on my neck & face! I never get them onmy when pg, all good signs hun;) Is your af due on 1/12 & thats when you testing?

When do you plan on starting testing Iak?


----------



## claireybell

Poppet you are lurking... I see you hehee! My tiredness has kicked in, im ooooober pooped zzzzZ


----------



## iak

Well I'm on CD20 atm 3dpo since I got a positive. Been getting negative op so take my ov day was 3 days been bedding everyday anyways. I may take a test next Thursday morning I have cheap pg tests so may just see. Did you have any signs that you implanted ?


----------



## claireybell

I had a slight temp dip 5dpo but on 10dpo i was cramping lots & had backache, then later that day & every day since i had a positive test ;) 

So you be 10-11dpo next Thursday ;) i started poas at 7dpo hahaaa


----------



## iak

What day did you get your faint line ?


----------



## claireybell

10dpo in the afternoon :)


----------



## iak

Oh ok! My temps keep rising every morning?


----------



## claireybell

You've definately ovulated :) yay!!


----------



## iak

Is that normal then after ov? I'm 4dpo and no sign whatsoever. My breast were sore since 3dpo now nothing now only mild on my left side. 
No cm. just feel abit sniffly but that's normal for me. Don't think this is going to be my month.


----------



## iak

How are you doing ?


----------



## GoldenRatio

iak said:


> Is that normal then after ov? I'm 4dpo and no sign whatsoever. My breast were sore since 3dpo now nothing now only mild on my left side.
> No cm. just feel abit sniffly but that's normal for me. Don't think this is going to be my month.

You cant have symptoms right after ovulation, embryo doesnt even implant that early. expect symptoms after 5 dpo


----------



## GoldenRatio

Clairey:hugs: Ahhh new ticker and its offical! im gonna be her aunty just so you know:happydance:


----------



## claireybell

Haha i know i thought i need to update & remove the ov chart :) i like the Fruit tickers, helps me visualize how big the lil bean is hehee! 

How you feeling? Whats ye CM looking like? Any mild crampyness?


----------



## claireybell

Ye charts looking good aswell ;) temps starting to rise up again after the lil dip :)


----------



## GoldenRatio

Yea mine dipped twice like urs so fx!


I have lots of symptoms and yes i dont have any will power to stop symptom spotting lol Heere I go......

1) I have lots of creamy cm, hav to use liner cuz it is leaking out
2) Im so bloated that my belly looks like im 9 months and about to give birth (ate a whole jar of pickles yesterday , thats probably why)
3)I get boob pain here and there, not constant 
4) Acne, acne everywhere along with dry skin and lips 
5)Constipated with abdominal and back pain
6)Metal taste in my mouth
7)Im super super tired
8)Im bitchy and emotional (teared up like 5-6 just today at random things)

Thats all i think :shipw:


----------



## iak

Yay fingers crossed Golden. How many dpo are you ?


----------



## GoldenRatio

iak said:


> Yay fingers crossed Golden. How many dpo are you ?

8dpo


----------



## claireybell

8dpo eeeeeee!! I think i probs wasted loadsa tests by now Lol! Bfp bfp heheee


----------



## GoldenRatio

claireybell said:


> 8dpo eeeeeee!! I think i probs wasted loadsa tests by now Lol! Bfp bfp heheee

hehehehe well i havent tested yet, I dont wanna see any more bfn so im just gonna wait for af hopefully


----------



## iak

When are u due to test ? 
I'm only 4po! Golden have u got any indication that you implanted ? Clairybell did you have any sym of implantation ?


----------



## GoldenRatio

Nop i didnt get any signs saying heeeeey u are implanting lol 

I heard some ppl getting sharp pain waking them up from sleep but not sure if thats true


----------



## iak

Haha if only we did... &#55357;&#56834;


----------



## GoldenRatio

iak said:


> Haha if only we did... &#65533;&#65533;

hahahha yea! im not sure why i would be answering to that since i donno if i even implanted lol Clairey should answer


----------



## claireybell

Hahaa i have no idea seriously, i had cramps & back ache 10dpo but i think i mustve started implanting before that to get a positive that day aswell.. Hmmmm


----------



## GoldenRatio

claireybell said:


> Hahaa i have no idea seriously, i had cramps & back ache 10dpo but i think i mustve started implanting before that to get a positive that day aswell.. Hmmmm

I think u implanted 5dpo


----------



## claireybell

I think possibly aswell & it took a good few days before any hcg rise.. Soooo excited to you girls testing:)


----------



## iak

Having a few mild cramps here and there. Lying in bed now having some cramps near the belly button that comes and go. Will see how it goes.


----------



## GoldenRatio

iak said:


> Having a few mild cramps here and there. Lying in bed now having some cramps near the belly button that comes and go. Will see how it goes.

Belly button cramps are usually due to gas, uterus is way lower but u never know!


im 9 dpo today and havent tested! thats some will power ladies :bodyb:

so last night my body was on fire! DH was cold and i was burning hot, except the tip of my nose and my hands. I knew my temp would be high


----------



## iak

I don't know how you have lasted this long without testing! I have read into it and belly button cramps is quite common. My temp went down today 97.45 f and yesterday it was 98.60! Have no idea what is going on


----------



## GoldenRatio

iak said:


> I don't know how you have lasted this long without testing! I have read into it and belly button cramps is quite common. My temp went down today 97.45 f and yesterday it was 98.60! Have no idea what is going on

it can be implantation dip, dont worry it will go back up. Too early to get af dip


----------



## iak

When did you notice your implantation dip ? I'm 5dpo


----------



## GoldenRatio

iak said:


> When did you notice your implantation dip ? I'm 5dpo

i had temp dip 5dpo and stayed dipped 6dpo, then went back up 7dpo hehe and thats if i implanted anything :shrug:


----------



## claireybell

Of course you did, you've had loadsa bd'ing hehe :haha:

Not every one gets cramps/spotting but hoping this is it for you Iak :) i had cramps this time around but with my son i had spotting & no cramps, its really random..


----------



## GoldenRatio

claireybell said:


> Of course you did, you've had loadsa bd'ing hehe :haha:
> 
> Not every one gets cramps/spotting but hoping this is it for you Iak :) i had cramps this time around but with my son i had spotting & no cramps, its really random..

I hope so! I have bloated belly again today and feeling a bit nausea and heartburn , mixed feeling

Also cramps like af coming.

My question is, do u get soft stool during af? I usually can tell af is coming because of soft stool. and i was constipated yesterday but soft stool today :(


----------



## iak

Golden you need to POAS lol


----------



## GoldenRatio

iak said:


> Golden you need to POAS lol

I really want to but i promised my DH that i will test Dec 1st. Also im scared to see negative


----------



## iak

My temp on Thursday was 98.60, Friday it was 97.45 and today it was 97.60. Any ideas ?


----------



## Poppet2016

Hehe I'm here clareybell. 
Just been super busy!
Ahh loving the new ticker- makes it more real for you!

Golden - not long to go for your testing. Seems very positive - all your symptoms!
I waited until 16dpo to test lol

Hope you are all well and having a good weekend x


----------



## claireybell

Hey Poppet! Hope your having a good wknd & feeling ok aswell :) 

Your midwife apt is soon yes?? Hehee exciting stuff!! I have my first drs apt on Tuesday & then il hear from midwife in the next few weeks, it'll be the same one as when i was pg with Riley so that be nice ;) and she was lovely, was sad to say goodbye few yrs ago! 

Yessss Golden you are due to test in couple of days, i had already peed on loadsa sticks by now impatient haha, so my words are .. :test: lol

Iak, temps will fluctuate up & down alot & wont drop until af is due hun unless your preggers hehe! Anything can affect your temps though, if you have a cold, sleeping/snoring mouth open, bedroom too hot/cold, medication etc.. I took my temps by Celcius not Farenheit so its hard to determine.. :-/ how many dpo you on now hun..


----------



## iak

Ok so if I'm pg will the temp drop ? I'm 7dpo


----------



## GoldenRatio

Tested already, negative 11dpo today :( af will come tomorrow


----------



## claireybell

Your only cd27 hun, ov'ing cd16 gives you a 30day cycle, unless is your luteal phase 12 or 14 days? What test did you use? My sister dint get her positives until couple days after af was missed.. Still hope lovely, af not here yet! Fo you usually get any pre af symptoms? Cramps anything? Fingers crossed your in hun xx


----------



## iak

Fingers crossed Golden. Never know you may still get a positive!


----------



## claireybell

iak said:


> Ok so if I'm pg will the temp drop ? I'm 7dpo

If your preggers your temp will stay high, are you charting your temps so tou can see the shift hun? 7 dpo is far too early for temp drop to be af :)


----------



## iak

I saw a drop at Cd5, cd6 and cd7 which is today. I doubtful why it occurred for 3days couldn't help myself this morning I tested obviously bfn.
Got no symptoms at all now just feeling tired. How are u ?


----------



## iak

Do you know how long before af does your temp normally drop ?


----------



## claireybell

Just going by last cycle my temp dropped down on cd30 and later that day my period started, it shifted a teeny bit lower cd29 but nothing major as temp was up & down alot last cycle, i new period was on way cd30 as temp came down lots, some women get a temp drop then period arrives couple days later, just depends on the hormone drop & how quickly etc.. You should get the fertility friend app & paste your link/chart on your signature, then we can see how your cycles going if any questions hun:) 7dpo is super early although i was testing then aswell, i thought i was out at 9dpo but was shockingly suprised on 10dpo haha! Still cant quite believe it!

Im ok thankyou :) just mega tired zzzzzZ feeling it more this pg as i have a 3yr old to run after Lol! If you have concieved & its implanting i think it be at least 9dpo before you see any lines on tests,


----------



## iak

Thanks Hun. Yeah will probably do that next cycle if nothing happens for this one. This is my first cycle ttc. im out the country until June next year so me and oh only have really this cycle and December but we are in no rush be nice to happen now though. Aw is he excited to have a sibling or have you not told him yet. How were you feeling from 1-8 dpo ?


----------



## claireybell

He doesnt seem to really take it in hahaa boys! He said he wants a girl lol yay! Hoping he'll start getting to grips with it when he can feel the baby moving in a few months time :) 

Oh so are your both travelling around for abit in the New Year or work prospects? 

Straight after ovulation i was fine, around 8dpo i noticed i was peeing abit more than usual but typical me thought i was symptom spotting, it probs was the start of frequent peeing thats about it really, i never het typical
Period symptoms either, my hormones must be mild haha


----------



## iak

It will be nice for a little girl seeing as you have a boy already. 

I'm actually currently away in the U.S. for work he has been here for this month and then I will be back in London during December then off again in January until June. He will probably come next year. He is living in London so difficult circumstances for baby making haha


----------



## iak

I'm going to keep testing until af arrives! I have the cheap internet sticks they are like wonfo but from [email protected] pregnancy which I brought on Amazon. Got them with the ov sticks


----------



## iak

I don't think I'm going to take much notice of the temps as I have only been temp testing since after ovalution so only for a couple of days. I haven't had any spotting. Feel very dry down there and cm every now and then on underwear. No cramping anymore since like 4dpo so I don't know not feeling very positive about this cycle


----------



## iak

I also went for blood tests 3 days before I got my opk and blood test showed that ovalution was approaching so I know for sure that I did ovalute so good news in that department


----------



## GoldenRatio

U feel dry? Since 8dpo im leaking cm, its so weird but half of my urine is creamy cm. Sorry for the tmi but i never had this much cm. 

I couldnt test today because i know its gonna be negative. Already got af coming kinda pain and the warm sensation:cry::cry::cry:

As symptoms, didnt have much left

Swollen bbs, sensitive nipples, super tired, light cramps like uterus is sore, emo/bitchy, itchy dry skin

I donno when af is due, since i ovulated late:dohh:


----------



## iak

On and off cm. 8dpo and cm has started again. I tested again today couldn't help myself. Golden maybe just wait for af to arrive or be late. Fingers crossed :)


----------



## GoldenRatio

iak said:


> On and off cm. 8dpo and cm has started again. I tested again today couldn't help myself. Golden maybe just wait for af to arrive or be late. Fingers crossed :)

Its so hard ti stay positive, im not gonna test until 15dpo

I hate that all the symptoms are like af symptoms, i cant tell whats coming


----------



## claireybell

Going by your last cycle Golden your luteal phase is 14dpo, af arrived on 14dpo, which means i think your period will be due on cd30 hun :) Your temps are still high, i had quite a few days where i had looooaddsa creamy cm & i was doing fufu fart bubbles lol (sorry tmi) no af is all good news!


----------



## GoldenRatio

claireybell said:


> Going by your last cycle Golden your luteal phase is 14dpo, af arrived on 14dpo, which means i think your period will be due on cd30 hun :) Your temps are still high, i had quite a few days where i had looooaddsa creamy cm & i was doing fufu fart bubbles lol (sorry tmi) no af is all good news!

hahahhahahaha fufu fart bubbles:drool:

My cm seems to calm down today, dryer. My cervix is still high but cant tell if its soft or firm, im new at this. I still have twinges below my belly button, get some pain here and there. I usually can tell if af is coming, but this cycle im confused too :munch:

Have u had itchy skin before pregnancy?


----------



## claireybell

I havent had itchy skin but ive have a couple of spots on my neck, had that with Riley, very random! Itchy skins got to good though? All the mass of hormone floating around.. 

Seriously fufu bubbles :rofl: hahaaa i would be stood there chattimg away then.. BUBBLES PERMP!! I would smirk to myself Lol


----------



## GoldenRatio

claireybell said:


> I havent had itchy skin but ive have a couple of spots on my neck, had that with Riley, very random! Itchy skins got to good though? All the mass of hormone floating around..
> 
> Seriously fufu bubbles :rofl: hahaaa i would be stood there chattimg away then.. BUBBLES PERMP!! I would smirk to myself Lol

yea itchy skin seems like a good sign, unless i ate something that gave me allergies. 

I get bubbles in the morning, when im trying to insert the thermometer. Last couple of days, my thermometer didnt beep to let me know its done, i think its way too wet to stabilize the temp.


----------



## claireybell

Lol! Do you have another thermometre? Maybe try mouth temp taking for a couple of days? My cm has eased up alot, gone stickyish at the moment.. I doubt you habe suddenly developed any skin allergies hun, how long your skin been itching for? Is it everywhere?


----------



## iak

How do you know if your cervix is high sorry for stupid question.


----------



## iak

When did you get a faint line ? I tested this morning nothing. Only 8dpo though


----------



## claireybell

Morning Iak :) ive never done cervical position as im not sure what high/low soft etc feels like, to me it all feels like smushy up there Lol

I tested positive in the PM of 10dpo but it was oober faint like barely there! It really depends on when you implant, if its early like around 5-6dpo then 9-10dpo is really early still but sometimes detectable.. Dont be disheartened hun, i was convinced on 9dpo that i was out, and then the next day :bfp: crazy!


----------



## Poppet2016

Hello all 

Golden - don't worru your not out until the witch comes. 
And she hasn't shown her face yet!
Fingers crossed for you!

How are you claireybell?
How u feeling?
I'm feeling sicky a lot but not necessarily being sick. Very tired and emotional though.


----------



## GoldenRatio

Thanks Poppet, Im patiently waiting for af and hoping she doesnt come by for an other 9 months hihihih

Didnt test today because i like to have hope and not get disappointed by bfns. DH said lets wait until Friday and test.


----------



## GoldenRatio

claireybell said:


> Lol! Do you have another thermometre? Maybe try mouth temp taking for a couple of days? My cm has eased up alot, gone stickyish at the moment.. I doubt you habe suddenly developed any skin allergies hun, how long your skin been itching for? Is it everywhere?

My skin was itching since sunday and calmed down since yesterday. It was all over my body, but mainly legs and arms and stomach


----------



## iak

Thanks clairybell! I'm 9dpo tested this morning super bfn! May test until 14dpo and if nothing just wait until af shows. Had slight cramps this morning however they don't last long.


----------



## srobbins

I would like to join you ladies. I'm thinking I am 7dpo CD19. I had lots of ewcm on CD13 and a positive OPK and we BD'd that evening. I really hope this is our month! I'm still trying to figure out how to post my chart on here... lol


----------



## GoldenRatio

Welcome srobbins!

Any symptoms?

If you using fertility friend, get the home page link and paste to ur signature


----------



## srobbins

I got really sick on CD 16 in the middle of the night. I was vomiting and diarrhea (tmi) till morning. Still no appetite and still feel kinda nauseated but not as bad. I've had some minor cramping.

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ttc/index.php


----------



## srobbins

srobbins said:


> I got really sick on CD 16 in the middle of the night. I was vomiting and diarrhea (tmi) till morning. Still no appetite and still feel kinda nauseated but not as bad. I've had some minor cramping.
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ttc/index.php





https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ticker/51330b/ttc.png


----------



## GoldenRatio

srobbins said:


> I got really sick on CD 16 in the middle of the night. I was vomiting and diarrhea (tmi) till morning. Still no appetite and still feel kinda nauseated but not as bad. I've had some minor cramping.
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ttc/index.php

Oh that could be due to sickness u had at Cd16, 3dpo is too early for implantation. 

okey so coming back to ur chart, go to share/email chart and data, then get ur link from there and copy to signature


----------



## srobbins

Thanks Golden!! I think I figured it out! I'm new to this whole message board thing! :)


----------



## GoldenRatio

srobbins said:


> Thanks Golden!! I think I figured it out! I'm new to this whole message board thing! :)

Yay! i got it working! 

So u have temp dip today, that could be implantation dip:hugs:


----------



## srobbins

I really hope so! We had a mc in Feb. December was our month last year... hoping it's our month again and it sticks. This would be our first. We have been ttc'n since June of this year after the mc.


----------



## claireybell

Hi there srobbins :wave: 

Ooh temp dip at 4dpo.. Looking good :) sorry to hear of your mc, hope this month is a sticky one for you. 

Golden, temp arising again.. Im getting excited for you hehee X


----------



## srobbins

claireybell said:


> Hi there srobbins :wave:
> 
> Ooh temp dip at 4dpo.. Looking good :) sorry to hear of your mc, hope this month is a sticky one for you.
> 
> Golden, temp arising again.. Im getting excited for you hehee X


Hey :thumbup: 
Dip is on 6DPO i missed temping on CD 4 & 5. I have my fx!


----------



## GoldenRatio

srobbins said:


> I really hope so! We had a mc in Feb. December was our month last year... hoping it's our month again and it sticks. This would be our first. We have been ttc'n since June of this year after the mc.

Sorry to hear of the mc, im sure this will stick! Ur temp dip looks promising:hugs:

Its gonna be our first baby too, and thats why im obsessed with ttc stuff. We stopped preventing in June but i didnt know what ovulation is and when my ovulation is. September I officially prepped a ttc game plan and started lol. Cycle #3 for me. 

Clairey! im happy that my temp went up a bit. Im so tired today, i donno whats p but i cant even close my mouth lol just staring at my computer as my brain feels numb.


----------



## srobbins

GoldenRatio said:


> srobbins said:
> 
> 
> I really hope so! We had a mc in Feb. December was our month last year... hoping it's our month again and it sticks. This would be our first. We have been ttc'n since June of this year after the mc.
> 
> Sorry to hear of the mc, im sure this will stick! Ur temp dip looks promising:hugs:
> 
> Its gonna be our first baby too, and thats why im obsessed with ttc stuff. We stopped preventing in June but i didnt know what ovulation is and when my ovulation is. September I officially prepped a ttc game plan and started lol. Cycle #3 for me.
> 
> Clairey! im happy that my temp went up a bit. Im so tired today, i donno whats p but i cant even close my mouth lol just staring at my computer as my brain feels numb.Click to expand...

I started bbt and opk's last month. So this is my second full month charting. Last month a day before af my temp dropped. I'm hoping it stays high this time around. I've never really noticed the ewcm till this cycle. I had cramps for two days and then on CD 13 lots of EWCM very noticeable so we BD that evening.


----------



## GoldenRatio

How come u missed bunch of days of temping?


----------



## srobbins

GoldenRatio said:


> How come u missed bunch of days of temping?

Well last week I was off of work and I slept later and didn't temp then I was sick Saturday and Sunday so I didnt temp those days. I hated to miss temping. I'm back on track now.


----------



## GoldenRatio

srobbins said:


> GoldenRatio said:
> 
> 
> How come u missed bunch of days of temping?
> 
> Well last week I was off of work and I slept later and didn't temp then I was sick Saturday and Sunday so I didnt temp those days. I hated to miss temping. I'm back on track now.Click to expand...

oh makes sense, when will u be testing?


----------



## srobbins

GoldenRatio said:


> srobbins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GoldenRatio said:
> 
> 
> How come u missed bunch of days of temping?
> 
> Well last week I was off of work and I slept later and didn't temp then I was sick Saturday and Sunday so I didnt temp those days. I hated to miss temping. I'm back on track now.Click to expand...
> 
> oh makes sense, when will u be testing?Click to expand...

I am going to try and wait till I miss AF. She is suppose to show on the 11th of this month. I tested early last cycle and it is heartbreaking seeing a :bfn:


----------



## GoldenRatio

I said the same thing but ended up testing at 9-10-11dpo, its so disappointing.

I feel like i will never see two lines :cry:


----------



## srobbins

I know I feel the same way and on top of all of that ... one of my coworkers just found out she is pregnant with twins. She wasn't even trying just going through a divorce and has two kids by him now engaged. She is very shocked.


----------



## GoldenRatio

srobbins said:


> I know I feel the same way and on top of all of that ... one of my coworkers just found out she is pregnant with twins. She wasn't even trying just going through a divorce and has two kids by him now engaged. She is very shocked.

Its so easy for some ppl, but i never thought it would be easy for me. I had to work for everything i have today and i know that i have to work to be a mom too. At the end its all worth it but i always wonder how is it that some ppl can have everything without even trying.


----------



## srobbins

GoldenRatio said:


> srobbins said:
> 
> 
> I know I feel the same way and on top of all of that ... one of my coworkers just found out she is pregnant with twins. She wasn't even trying just going through a divorce and has two kids by him now engaged. She is very shocked.
> 
> Its so easy for some ppl, but i never thought it would be easy for me. I had to work for everything i have today and i know that i have to work to be a mom too. At the end its all worth it but i always wonder how is it that some ppl can have everything without even trying.Click to expand...


I know exactly what you mean. Baby Dust to you Golden. We are in this together.


----------



## GoldenRatio

Thanks hun! I hope we get our bfp this cycle and have a great xmas gift to give to our DH:hugs:


----------



## srobbins

That would be an awesome present to us all. :)


----------



## iak

Tested around an hour ago at around 11pm. And got this I can kind of see a line or is it just me ?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 13.4 KB
Views: 27


----------



## iak

Welcome Srobbins! Sorry to hear about your lost, you and your OH are so brave. Fx for you


----------



## claireybell

srobbins said:


> claireybell said:
> 
> 
> Hi there srobbins :wave:
> 
> Ooh temp dip at 4dpo.. Looking good :) sorry to hear of your mc, hope this month is a sticky one for you.
> 
> Golden, temp arising again.. Im getting excited for you hehee X
> 
> 
> Hey :thumbup:
> Dip is on 6DPO i missed temping on CD 4 & 5. I have my fx!Click to expand...

Oooh even better :thumbup: exact timezone for implanting eeee!


----------



## claireybell

Iak i can totally see that without zooming, did it come up in the 5 mins or after drying out abit? I always do 2 strip dips in pee to make sure lol! U got anymore tests to pee on?


----------



## iak

I would say it was sat there for 30 mins before I looked at it so I don't know might even be evap line. Yes I have 4 more haha I'm going to do another one in the morning and then maybe afternoon. I am 10dpo today it's currently 3 am in the morning here! Having really weird cramps today.


----------



## claireybell

Ooh thats what i had Iak, i tested with a 10miu stick aswell, have you peed again? Pee strip sticks have 5 mins for line to show :)


----------



## GoldenRatio

iak i definitely see a line too, its strong on one side. Did u dip it beside an ovulation test? I get one sided line when i dip it with ovulation test and dye moves over to hcg test. Other than that doesnt look like evap to me. 

So im 14dpo today, expecting af. Hav cramps and leg pain, itchy nipples and itchy body. Last night, i had vivid dreams and was sweating while DH was cold.

Tests are negative, temps are high, not sure whats p:cry:

My horoscope says im gonna be said tomorrow, so maybe af is coming tomorrow.


----------



## srobbins

GoldenRatio said:


> iak i definitely see a line too, its strong on one side. Did u dip it beside an ovulation test? I get one sided line when i dip it with ovulation test and dye moves over to hcg test. Other than that doesnt look like evap to me.
> 
> So im 14dpo today, expecting af. Hav cramps and leg pain, itchy nipples and itchy body. Last night, i had vivid dreams and was sweating while DH was cold.
> 
> Tests are negative, temps are high, not sure whats p:cry:
> 
> My horoscope says im gonna be said tomorrow, so maybe af is coming tomorrow.


Think positive! It ain't over till the witch shows up! fx!!


----------



## GoldenRatio

Uhh im trying to think positive, but getting bfn at 14dpo is really upsetting.
DH is asking every two seconds if i got my AF hehe he got enuf hope for both of us:cry:

I did even get evap lines this cycle :cry:


----------



## iak

Golden it's not over until af arrives !


----------



## iak

Clairybell how long did u have a faint line ? The line is still hardly there and abit clearer than the one I took earlier. I think I'm going out to buyer FRER


----------



## GoldenRatio

iak said:


> Clairybell how long did u have a faint line ? The line is still hardly there and abit clearer than the one I took earlier. I think I'm going out to buyer FRER

get a Frer for sure, but it take 24 hours for line to get darker as ur hormones should be doubling every 24hours


----------



## iak

I will I hope it does get darker I have read this is the time when chemicals do occur and some don't get darker or go positive or negative after a while. Don't know why I think the worst!


----------



## claireybell

hi girlies

just making use of the works PC lol.. my faint hazey line on 10dpo stayed & was much clearer when the test dried out, def retest, fingers crosse for you hehe! 

Ah Golden dont be discouraged lovely, like Iak said - its not over until period arrives hun, plus, on 14dpo - when your period should be arriving like now, does yours arrive morning - pm? im gonna check out your Chart to see your temp, if your temo is still high tomorrow & period not here, i reckon your with child hun,,!


----------



## claireybell

temp still looking good hun, your temp shouldve dropped by now if af was on way no doubt, and last cycle your temp dropped & on 14dpo you got your period, it still ooks good to me. My other friend had all period symptoms, cramps etc & tested 2 days after period was late & :bfp:


----------



## GoldenRatio

claireybell said:


> temp still looking good hun, your temp shouldve dropped by now if af was on way no doubt, and last cycle your temp dropped & on 14dpo you got your period, it still ooks good to me. My other friend had all period symptoms, cramps etc & tested 2 days after period was late & :bfp:

:hugs::hugs::hugs: Talking to u makes me feel better, im glad i have u ladies here. 

Last two cycles, i had temp dip and got af in the am so i dont think i will get af today but maybe tomorrow. 

Last night we were watching The Fosters, and i cried 4 times during one episode. DH was like omg u must be pregnant because he doesnt know that i have been testing secretly hehe :dohh:


----------



## Poppet2016

Ahh golden - good luck! 
I hope I see good news tomorrow :0)
I tested at 16dpo for first time and get BFP. 
So just gotta wait :0)
Af isn't here - so def good news so far!
Iak - can def see faint line! Congrats!
Hope you are all well. 
I'm getting extremely tired :0( but all for a good cause. 
Claireybell- Midwife appt went well. Scan should be in a couple of weeks :0)
Won't feel more real until scan though hehe


----------



## GoldenRatio

Poppet2016 said:


> Ahh golden - good luck!
> I hope I see good news tomorrow :0)
> I tested at 16dpo for first time and get BFP.
> So just gotta wait :0)
> Af isn't here - so def good news so far!
> Iak - can def see faint line! Congrats!
> Hope you are all well.
> I'm getting extremely tired :0( but all for a good cause.
> Claireybell- Midwife appt went well. Scan should be in a couple of weeks :0)
> Won't feel more real until scan though hehe

Thanks poppet, i hope to give u guys a good news too but im really feeling af cramps:cry: Also lower abdominal area, including my vajayjay feels warm


----------



## claireybell

Hahaa if my SO ever knew the amt of £'s i had spent on tests he would fall off his chair i think Lol! 

Reaally hope you get that positive Golden, it really does depend on implanting, i think the final implant stages for mine was on 10dpo as i was crampy etc, but can take longer sometimes, really got my fingers crossed for you hunny :hugs: 

Iak - you retested yet girly??? :test: lol


----------



## claireybell

Poppet :wave: 

Ahhh so glad midwife went well, i have my 2nd Drs apt next Tuesday as this week im too early to 'book' in as such. Il be 5+6 next tuesday, cant wait to see my mw as its probs gonna be same one as i had with Riley :)

Not long til scan ahhhhhh sooooo oober excited for you! How many wks are you now? Omg the tiredness.. Zzzzzzzz conpletely get that!!


----------



## GoldenRatio

Since i dont have a stick with two lines as planned, i need to find an anniversary gift now :cry::cry::cry: Im not sure why i thought i would have the pregnancy test to give for anniversary lol i must really believed that this was the month. 


4th yr anniversary, what should i get him. I wanna do cheezy pinterest stuff but im too lazy to do all the crafty work.


----------



## claireybell

Whens you Anniversary hun? Happy 4yrs :) whats the 4yr anniversary thing, like 1yr is paper etc.. I may have to Google ;) 

Your period not arrived yet hun, looking at your chart you couldve even ovulated on cd17.. Which means af not due yet & it puts implanting a day back or so.. Do you usually get emotional & cry when af is due?


----------



## GoldenRatio

claireybell said:


> Whens you Anniversary hun? Happy 4yrs :) whats the 4yr anniversary thing, like 1yr is paper etc.. I may have to Google ;)
> 
> Your period not arrived yet hun, looking at your chart you couldve even ovulated on cd17.. Which means af not due yet & it puts implanting a day back or so.. Do you usually get emotional & cry when af is due?

Anniversary is due Dec 8th, so dont have much time left lol 

I get emotional and bitchy around af time but crying to this show 4 times, is bit much :wacko:
I have diarrhea and itchy skin (especially boobs) which i never get before af so that makes me feel hopeful.


----------



## claireybell

You are def still in Golden!! I have every hope for you:flower:

So next Tuesday, will you be going out for a nice meal or organise a special night with dim lights, candles & home cooked meal? .. SO & i never do anniversary gifts, we been together 8yrs this month on 22nd, crazy how times flies!


----------



## claireybell

Golden 4 yr anniversary is linen, fruit, flowers.. Maybe a big ol fruit basket & some new seductive bed linen & lingerie for you hehe


----------



## GoldenRatio

claireybell said:


> You are def still in Golden!! I have every hope for you:flower:
> 
> So next Tuesday, will you be going out for a nice meal or organise a special night with dim lights, candles & home cooked meal? .. SO & i never do anniversary gifts, we been together 8yrs this month on 22nd, crazy how times flies!

Yea we usually dont do gifts but i find it a great opportunity to buy him things because he doesnt like to shop or buy anything. 

I feel like time has been flying fast since i got to my 20s, i dont wanna be 30 :cry:


----------



## claireybell

Oh please.. Your sooo young! Im 35 in march holy foooof Lol


----------



## GoldenRatio

claireybell said:


> Oh please.. Your sooo young! Im 35 in march holy foooof Lol

omg! u dont look 35!! i would have guessed 26-27 max.


----------



## claireybell

Aww thanks hun, i look my age with zero make up i think, lil lines appearing here & there.. Honestly feel ive aged yrs overnight having Riley lol.. Not trying to put you off of course ha ha! Its all make up believe me ;)


----------



## iak

Hey ladies. Yes retested line is def more visible but not as dark and not much colour ?


----------



## claireybell

Its the dye, mine were the same, post a pic please.. We need to see pics Iak hehee & if its more visible you def are preggers hun! Sometimes the next pee isnt as concentrated, one of my frer ones wasnt that pink until 2-3 days later :thumbup:


----------



## GoldenRatio

iak said:


> Hey ladies. Yes retested line is def more visible but not as dark and not much colour ?

Congrats iak!


----------



## iak

I m having pain near my hip on the right hand side :///


----------



## iak

Going to go Walmart and buy a FRER tonight


----------



## claireybell

Thats the implanting pain Iak, im still having twingey pains in same place ;)


----------



## claireybell

Golden you are 15dpo today! & your chart is still looking good.. No update on the af on there though which is good :thumbup:


----------



## claireybell

Iak pics of the frer and hcg stick please lol


----------



## GoldenRatio

claireybell said:


> Golden you are 15dpo today! & your chart is still looking good.. No update on the af on there though which is good :thumbup:

yea 15dpo today, no af and my temp actually went up but still getting clear hcg tests :cry::cry: this morning i told my husband that i will do blood test on saturday if af doesnt show up, he made fun of me so i left the house crying :cry: im so emotional. 

Last night my dream was all about AF, i was constantly bleeding everywhere. ahh this is torture.


----------



## claireybell

Mother nature likes to toy with us.. Grr! Your temp would be dip now if period was coming , i bet you implanting still, once placenta is fully attached in only then will hcg release, fingers crossed for tomorrow then xx


----------



## iak

Golden hang in there! Clairybell is right if af was coming temp would of dipped. I wouldn't count a blood test out- you would know for sure. 

Clairybell- you wouldn't believe what happened this morning! I woke up thinking I had one more pg test.. Nope all gone and could not find a
FRER anywhere yesterday :/ so I have peed in a tupperware and going to test it when I get FRER.. I know disgusting right haha. Not sure if that is ok though if it will give a valid result. Pains are slightly better today. How are u ?


----------



## iak

Do you know what clear blue digital is like ? I was thinking to buy one


----------



## iak

But I'm only 11 dpo and getting light lines


----------



## GoldenRatio

I hope af doesnt show up, taking my temp everymorning stressing me :cry:

My hips started hurting, along with my back. Especially my butt cheeks lol:dohh:

Iak, i wouldnt get clear blue ever! blue dye tests are waste of money, i always get faint line on them. Also digital tests are less sensitive so stick to regular frers


----------



## claireybell

Iak, keep your pee in the fridge lol otherwise its no good.. Clearblue digis are not sensitive, they are 25miu which is like test you can use when period is due or really late, frer is best option or any test that us 10miu senditivity or less as its testing early hun! 

Hang on in there Golden girly, im avidly logging in every morning/afternoon to see your updates hehee! Do you usually get butt pain before af? Lol!


----------



## claireybell

Although my blue test faint line on 10dpo was a positive hehee but sometimes they are bad evaps! Pink tests dyes are best


----------



## GoldenRatio

claireybell said:


> Iak, keep your pee in the fridge lol otherwise its no good.. Clearblue digis are not sensitive, they are 25miu which is like test you can use when period is due or really late, frer is best option or any test that us 10miu senditivity or less as its testing early hun!
> 
> Hang on in there Golden girly, im avidly logging in every morning/afternoon to see your updates hehee! Do you usually get butt pain before af? Lol!

Hehe action full cycle ha:dohh: no i dont get butt pain before Af. I still have af like cramps tho. Checked my cervix and its high and soft, but not sure how it feels during af, never checked before so thats no good info. 

Also my cm is thick creamy and strechy.


----------



## iak

Thanks will stick to first response! Here are my tests from Monday night, Tuesday morning and night.


----------



## iak

Picture
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 45.7 KB
Views: 34


----------



## iak

Golden I had cramps a couple of days ago and then really creamy discharge.


----------



## GoldenRatio

iak i think u definitly got positive, just try frer and good to go :happydance:

I was reading online about bfn and no af posts, seems like most ppl ended up getting their af so i got like 10 percent hope left


----------



## GoldenRatio

I looked at bunch of FF charts with late positive hpt, seen bunch of them with late bfp like starting 16dpo. I hope thats the case for me:coffee:


----------



## iak

Did you test today ?


----------



## GoldenRatio

iak said:


> Did you test today ?

yea with wondfo that i got from amazon.


----------



## GoldenRatio

should i get frer, maybe these tests are faulty :muaha:


----------



## claireybell

What are wondfo's? Are they the lil strip tests? Oh Iak thats the beginning of a bfp no doubt! Get a frer girly!! 

Some dont get positive tests early Golden i know its stressy & frustrating hun. You always hear about those women that arent ttc but not on contraception, periods late & they test, negative, then wait nearly 5 days after & get a positive result.. You coukd totally be one of those girls :)


----------



## claireybell

Iak remember very early on the hcg only dbls every 48 hrs so your lines will look the same as all 3 here are, your next ones should be a teeny bit clearer ;)


----------



## claireybell

GoldenRatio said:


> should i get frer, maybe these tests are faulty :muaha:

:test: with Frer hehe! Frer can detect upto 6.5miu where as ic strips are only 10miu


----------



## GoldenRatio

my tests are 25, and i heard frer is 25 as well? i didnt know its 6.5?


----------



## claireybell

Hell yeah! Furst Response is 25miu but the first response early result is muuuuuuch lower :thumbup: 25miu i only got on a clearblue dats after period was due


----------



## claireybell

I just googled & i found this hun .. Its lower, 6.3miu!! Get in!!
https://i1204.photobucket.com/albums/bb416/claireybell81/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zpsfbfxqwhx.png


----------



## GoldenRatio

Woo then Frer should turn positive day after implantation ha! i may get one this weekend, dont wanna see an other negative frer :cry:


----------



## GoldenRatio

Srobbins, how u feeling hun?


----------



## iak

Ok thanks! So I'm going to go out and get FRER. Should I wait until tomorrow morning or should test now with it ? I want to show my OH with visible lines haha


----------



## srobbins

GoldenRatio said:


> Srobbins, how u feeling hun?

Well no symptoms really except for one break out on my forehead and minors cramps here and there. FF changed my ov date so it is showing I'm only like 6dpo.


----------



## GoldenRatio

srobbins said:


> GoldenRatio said:
> 
> 
> Srobbins, how u feeling hun?
> 
> Well no symptoms really except for one break out on my forehead and minors cramps here and there. FF changed my ov date so it is showing I'm only like 6dpo.Click to expand...

U missed days thats why its moving it, maybe out temps for the days u missed? like avg of what u think it would hav been


----------



## GoldenRatio

iak said:


> Ok thanks! So I'm going to go out and get FRER. Should I wait until tomorrow morning or should test now with it ? I want to show my OH with visible lines haha

iak, if u wanna show ur hubby dark lines, wait for tomorrow to test


----------



## claireybell

Lol they're dbl packs arent they?.. Have u held pee very long


----------



## claireybell

srobbins id say you ov'd on cd13..


----------



## srobbins

GoldenRatio said:


> srobbins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GoldenRatio said:
> 
> 
> Srobbins, how u feeling hun?
> 
> Well no symptoms really except for one break out on my forehead and minors cramps here and there. FF changed my ov date so it is showing I'm only like 6dpo.Click to expand...
> 
> U missed days thats why its moving it, maybe out temps for the days u missed? like avg of what u think it would hav beenClick to expand...

That is true forgot about that ... I would guess I'm suppose to be around 8-9 DPO. AF is due next Friday.


----------



## srobbins

That is exactly the day I was thinking. :) claireybell


----------



## iak

I can do a test tonight and then one tomorrow. I still have the morning one in the fridge haha


----------



## claireybell

Lol! If you've not peed for a few hrs test on a fresh one or wait til morning ;)


----------



## GoldenRatio

claireybell said:


> srobbins id say you ov'd on cd13..

Definitely CD13


----------



## GoldenRatio

iak said:


> I can do a test tonight and then one tomorrow. I still have the morning one in the fridge haha

omg i cant imagine my hubby finding urine in the fridge! He is already disgusted by the whole testing with urine idea.


----------



## claireybell

Hahaa men have no clue! Thank god they dont carry offspring, the world would not reproduce lol!!

Ive never left a pee specimen in the fridge either :haha: but i did pee in a lil pot & kept in the car's drink holder on way to work before i could get to chemist pahahaaa filth


----------



## GoldenRatio

Okey ... u ladies see my chart and know my symptoms. 


Should i get frer today and test tomorrow morning or wait couple more days until ic shows positive or af shows p?



PS: I should get everyone to bet on AF or Bfp and see who wins ha :baby:


----------



## claireybell

Ooh if you can get ye paws on a frer get one lol! The tests you been using arent sensitive at all so you could very well be preggers Miss Golden :test: im an addict & now i can live vicariously through you girls Lol


----------



## claireybell

& i bet your temp is still higher tomorrow! ;)


----------



## GoldenRatio

hahahaha Clairey, i can clearly see the addiction :rofl:

Well at least you can live off my tests since i got 50 IC tests and weird cycle. 


Btw i lower abdominal pain that is getting little intense:cry:


----------



## claireybell

Ah noooo.. What like af type pains?


----------



## GoldenRatio

claireybell said:


> Ah noooo.. What like af type pains?

i have had af pains for 3 days now, but this is higher , close to my belly button. Also hav burning sensation on left side of uterus. My babies must be having bonfire :happydance:


----------



## iak

I brought FRER and a cheap test. This is the cheap one. My oh goes but it doesn't have a cross!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 32


----------



## iak

Golden sounds like how I felt!


----------



## iak

Clairybell I need some advice. First time pg. I'm back in London December 16th. Once I see the doctors app when can I get a scan ? I'm back in to us in jan until May. So I want a scan before I leave in January. What is my best options ? How often do u have scans ?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 12.3 KB
Views: 31


----------



## GoldenRatio

Congrats Iak! so happy for you, I'm sure you will get darker line by tomorrow for ur DH


----------



## claireybell

iak said:


> I brought FRER and a cheap test. This is the cheap one. My oh goes but it doesn't have a cross!

Oh Iak congratulations!! Thats clearer than my blue cross on 10dpo :) yay!


----------



## claireybell

ooooh Golden :thumbup: theres definate pink in that frer sweet!!! Congrats arghhhhhhh! Its very common for lots of cramping around bfp hun! Areyou doing other test this morning?? Hehee im so excited for you girls xx


----------



## claireybell

In the UK Golden, with NHS you advise Dr of pg, then midwife contacts you & first apt is usually around 9wks, first scan is 12wk dating scan.. But im not sure how it would work for you, if you are a uk citizen then nhs qualifys you & you have a Dr here? If not, i think you may have to go Private.. You can always dbl check with your familys Dr to see the best way forward hun ;) i knew you were pg, all that bd'ing had to pay off hahaa xx


----------



## GoldenRatio

Clairey u got us mixed p, I didn't post a test that was Iak. My temp dropped this morning, I'm sure it's af coming for me


----------



## claireybell

Ohhhhh i thought i saw your name Lol! Damn it! Your temps only dropped ever so slightly hun.. How you feeling down there??


----------



## GoldenRatio

claireybell said:


> Ohhhhh i thought i saw your name Lol! Damn it! Your temps only dropped ever so slightly hun.. How you feeling down there??

Still feels like af coming lol i already brought my AF kit (tamps, choco and pms pills) to work:cry:

Im ready whenever she is :coffee:


----------



## GoldenRatio

Here is the test i did yesterday, i know there is no line but posting just for ur addiction Clairey.


DH and I laughed for hours bkz of these tests. I literally had the test close to my eyeballs, trying to find a line.
 



Attached Files:







20151204074410.jpg
File size: 60 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Poppet2016

Ahh golden...
Test test test :0)

Fingers and toes crossed!

Iak - can deffo see lines :0) congrats :0)))


----------



## srobbins

Gosh the tww sucks - I'm so ready for next weekend so I will know something. Symptoms 9dpo - gassy (as always) lol, slight cramps, break out on forehead, creamy cm, and complete exhaustion. fx'd!


----------



## GoldenRatio

srobbins said:


> Gosh the tww sucks - I'm so ready for next weekend so I will know something. Symptoms 9dpo - gassy (as always) lol, slight cramps, break out on forehead, creamy cm, and complete exhaustion. fx'd!

All sounds promising! i know tww sucks , and trust me 3ww sucks even more because im in bathroom every 2 secs checking for blood


----------



## claireybell

Your hcg strips are 25miu arent they Golden? If you are preggers they may not be sensitive to pick up the hormone yet hun.. Well, if af still not shows by tomorrow (as going by your chart you def either ov'd cd16/17) i think you still in ;)


----------



## GoldenRatio

claireybell said:


> Your hcg strips are 25miu arent they Golden? If you are preggers they may not be sensitive to pick up the hormone yet hun.. Well, if af still not shows by tomorrow (as going by your chart you def either ov'd cd16/17) i think you still in ;)

I wish i was still talking to my sister in law, i would let her test these strips because i just got them and not sure if they even work. My plan is to buy frer tonight on my way home and test in the morning if af hasnt showed p.

Maybe the baby is waiting to surprise us on our anniversary....


----------



## claireybell

Hell yeah always keep optimistic hun because its great having the suprise :) i have everything crossed for you Golden! Im gonna take another glance at ye chart hehe


----------



## claireybell

16dpo with a 14 day luteal phase which means you ov'd on cd18 but your cm was creamy not watery/fertile... Im going by 14 day luteal phase as that was what it were last cycle,..


----------



## GoldenRatio

Well i cant see why i would be ovulating CD18 since my temps were up already but who knows. 

I read that some women dont get bfp until 20dpo and some say they didnt get bfp with IC for 6-7weeks, and some say they never got bfp with urine and had to do blood test. 

At this point, i dont even know what to google lol im sure af will show p soon, i feel the cramps a bit and also my hips and legs hurt. Kinda feels numb around my vajayjay. 

Weird thing is, im not a reguler person when it comes to pooping (tmi) like i dont use washroom often and last 4 days, i hav been soooo regular. Whenever i eat something, im in bathroom. Not sure if thats a sign.


----------



## GoldenRatio

Well nevermind, i was checking my cp and i got red cm:cry::cry::cry:

At least i didnt waste a frer.


----------



## claireybell

Ah noooo.. Is it definate bright red & not reddy pink spotting hun?? :(


----------



## GoldenRatio

claireybell said:


> Ah noooo.. Is it definate bright red & not reddy pink spotting hun?? :(

it was red hue on my finger so couldnt tell if its bright or pink. Put tampon right away lol

I dont even hav opks or preseed left. maybe i will just use the saliva microscope this cycle


----------



## claireybell

So sorry Golden, i really thought it was going to be your month hunni.. I think im in shock??


----------



## claireybell

Just keep an eye on it as it could be ib .. You may have hardly anything on ye tampon later when you change it


----------



## GoldenRatio

claireybell said:


> So sorry Golden, i really thought it was going to be your month hunni.. I think im in shock??

I really thought that too, maybe thats why i didnt order more opks. Maybe i will get first response opks this time, change things up lol

Oh well, i can try one more time before my ultrasound


----------



## claireybell

Whats your ultrasound for? Hope all is ok.. 

Could always do bd'ing every over day until roughly cd14 & then every day after? Sometimes alot of sex acts the opposite in some men? What opk's were you using?


----------



## GoldenRatio

claireybell said:


> Whats your ultrasound for? Hope all is ok..
> 
> Could always do bd'ing every over day until roughly cd14 & then every day after? Sometimes alot of sex acts the opposite in some men? What opk's were you using?

Well I just wanted to know if im fertile or not so lied to my doctor and said that we hav been trying for 16 months and he started to investigate my infertility issue, he did hormone tests and all came normal so we are on to pelvic ultrasound (jan 4th) then he is gonna check DH's sperm. 

I was using internet cheapie opk tests, which one are u using?


----------



## iak

So sorry Golden. Monitor how long the bleed is for and what it is like maybe late implant bleeding. How long have u been trying ? 

Clairybell thanks for that! Yes I am a UK citizen just aware in the U.S. 

Are u still having cramps or they gone ?


----------



## iak

Test form this morning
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 14.1 KB
Views: 32


----------



## GoldenRatio

iak said:


> So sorry Golden. Monitor how long the bleed is for and what it is like maybe late implant bleeding. How long have u been trying ?
> 
> Clairybell thanks for that! Yes I am a UK citizen just aware in the U.S.
> 
> Are u still having cramps or they gone ?

Thank iak, im sure its not implantation because it hurt like a bitch even tho i took two maxidol. This was our 3rd cycle, moving on to 4th


----------



## claireybell

Yeah good call Golden! After 1 yr of trying Drs only investigate then, im sure you both are perfectly fine & its all about timing, took us 6months nearly to get Riley & the first month i did bbt i got pg, i was only going by opk's & was ov'ing diff days to what opk was saying it seemed & we just werent active enough, that being said, sometimes if an eggs released & its not a very healthy one or annovulatory cycles here & there, looking at my last 2 charts only diff from last cycle to this is we had sex 1 more time & that did it! No doubt your ultrasound will all be clear hun, im suprised they didnt just give you Clomid to give your ovaries a boast, they still may well do, ooh poss multiples hehee! 

My opk's are just cheapy ones from a cheap toiletries shop but they were pretty good, better than the pg strips they sell anyway.. My ones were called Clear and Simple, you can probs get them online aswell..


----------



## claireybell

Haha Iak thats an awesome frer positive there!! Congratulations! How many dpo are you? Mine wasnt like that until period was due :)


----------



## claireybell

iak said:


> So sorry Golden. Monitor how long the bleed is for and what it is like maybe late implant bleeding. How long have u been trying ?
> 
> Clairybell thanks for that! Yes I am a UK citizen just aware in the U.S.
> 
> Are u still having cramps or they gone ?

Excellent! I couldnt remember if you had said where you live before thats all, sorry if that sounded lame asking?! 

If you under 5 wks they wont usually get you booked in at Drs but snything from 5-6 onwards they will & the midwife contacts you from then on :) oooh another August baby how lovely


----------



## iak

Thank you Hun I'm 12 dpo. So I'm 4 weeks. I leave UK on 9th jan I want a scan before then to check everything is ok. Just even hearing heartbeat. What happens if I tell them the wrong dates haha


----------



## srobbins

Congrats, iak!! I hope I'm right behind you and claireybell!


----------



## claireybell

Lol you wont get seen until a later date but you will get your dating scan at 12wks, they always go by the date of last monthy period, its a small time frame to be seen for the dating scan, i think for the Downes testing its between 10-12 wks, you wont miss out im sure :)

You will need to go private for an earlier scan, i think early transvaginal scans should be standard at 7wks in uk, its less stressfull for the mother


----------



## iak

Thank you Scrobbins! How is your cycle ?


----------



## srobbins

iak said:


> Thank you Scrobbins! How is your cycle ?

Going ok. Not really noticing any real symptoms. Just fingers crossed the witch don't show up next Friday.


----------



## claireybell

So sorry period arrived Golden just checked your chart update.. :hugs:


----------



## GoldenRatio

That's okey, one more cycle before 2016!


----------



## claireybell

On the upside, you can have some wine this evening & 13/14 days until the big O again yey!! :thumbup:


----------



## srobbins

I'm 10dpo and I feel like poo. I started getting sick yesterday with a bad cough. Now I have no energy and like a cold.


----------



## claireybell

All good signs srobbins :thumbup: i got positive on 10dpo & have had a cold since & feel like crap, still trying to shift it!! When are you planning to test? Fingers crossed hun, your charts looking great


----------



## srobbins

claireybell said:


> All good signs srobbins :thumbup: i got positive on 10dpo & have had a cold since & feel like crap, still trying to shift it!! When are you planning to test? Fingers crossed hun, your charts looking great

Me and the hubby bought a cheapo from walmart lastnight and then I have one frer. I kinda wanted to wait till Friday when af is due. I hate being disappointed with bfn. My cm is still like school glue. It does look promising. Fx'd we really want this so bad.


----------



## claireybell

School glue hahaaa like the gloppy white stuff i remember ;) i had loooooooads before my bfp! I have everything crossed for you hun! I was do impatient, lost count of how many tests ive peed on lol slight addiction


----------



## srobbins

claireybell said:


> School glue hahaaa like the gloppy white stuff i remember ;) i had loooooooads before my bfp! I have everything crossed for you hun! I was do impatient, lost count of how many tests ive peed on lol slight addiction

Haha. Yea thats what my app on my phone describes it. I may give in by the middle of the week. No sore bbs or anything else. I found out we were expecting last December so maybe that's just our lucky month.


----------



## Poppet2016

Ahh golden - sorry to hear the witch got you!
When one door closes another will open! It's just a matter of time. 
Keep positive :0)

Claireybell- how are you doing?
Hope your keeping well.


----------



## claireybell

oh i really hope so srobbins :hugs: tests at the ready hehee ;)

Poppet :wave: im good thankyou, how are you? Whats your scan date? Mines 17th December for 7wks, if they cant get a good view il be rebooked for following week, a lil bit excited ha ha! My tiredness still lingering & nips are mega sore now! Have you announced to family or friends yet? Only close family know & my best mate ha ha


----------



## Poppet2016

Hey Clairey - am doing well thank you. 
scan is next week at around 11 weeks. 
Super excited for it. 
Have told some family but will tell the rest of friends family and work next week after scan. 

Is Riley excited? Have you told him yet?

Hope you are well x


----------



## claireybell

Wow 11 wks almost thats crazy! Its gone really quick, your nearly in the 2nd Trimester ;) dront drink stupid amts of water for the scan as you'll be busting & sometimes they ask you to empty yourself lol! Id say have a pee 10 mins or so before you leave house & grab a bottle on the way & guzzle it, :) 

I think we'll be officially announcing after 12wk scan aswell, im guessing its around end of Jan/early feb.. 

We have told Riley but i font think he wuite understands, he says girl & then i say 'a sister' and he says no, a girl Lol!


----------



## srobbins

Hubby wanted to go ahead and test with the cheapo this morning. It was a bfn but I know it's too soon. I got another breakout on my forehead and still feel under the weather with drainage in my throat. Fx'd!


----------



## claireybell

Cheapie tests just arent very sensitive hun, if hcg isnt high enough yet only a frer will detect it ;)


----------



## srobbins

claireybell said:


> Cheapie tests just arent very sensitive hun, if hcg isnt high enough yet only a frer will detect it ;)

Hubby is being impatient too with me having all these crazy symptoms so we bought a 3 pk of frer. We tested this afternoon with the one I had left and it was a bfn. Maybe its just too soon.


----------



## iak

Clairybell how are you ? How are u feeling ? Are u still having the cramps ? Did you go to the doctor? How long did it take u to hear from hearing from the hospital ?


----------



## claireybell

It could just be too early still hun, i know your last day of 'fertile' cm was cd13 but you gad positive opk's way past that so you may have ov'd a couple days after, was your cm creamy on those days or watery creamy? Were the positive opk's test line the same colour as the tests control line? The average implant day is 9dpo for most so could be a anorher day or so before a line on a test :) you chart is looking really good though :thumbup: 

Hi Iak, im ok just tired still, no sickness yet (thankgod lol) i still get odd aches here & there but the actual cramping has gone, its very common in early days after a positive as the embryo is still implanting :) i have my next Drs apt tomorrow for getting booked in, il be 5+6 then so nearly 6 wks, havent heard from hospital or midwife yet as booking in hasnt been done so they font know im pg, the midwife usually calls between 7-9 wks to get an apt booked! Im hoping il get the ssme one as i had with Riley as i still see her at my Drs surgery for apts :)

Are you having cramps still? Hope your feeling ok.. 

Golden, hope af isnt be a heavy biatch hun


----------



## srobbins

Thanks claireybell! I had a dip in temp this morning but temp is inaccurate due to hubbys alarm going off. It startled me and I jumped up tried to go back to sleep and couldn't so I took temp anyway. Hopefully it goes back up tomorrow.


----------



## GoldenRatio

Hey ladies! hope you all doing well, i was just checking to see if Srobbin got any tests going on lol an other addict here :happydance:

Af started really heavy and painful, CD2 morning i couldnt even sleep because of pain. But yesterday it was really light and i had to change tampons a lot because it was super wet, (tmi) i would out one tampon and hour later my panties would be soaking wet. Weird! but im not questioning my body anymore because bitch does its own thing. 

DH doesnt want me to temp anymore as its ruining my sleep, some nights i get so stressed to wake p and temp. So we decided not to temp this cycle, and use opks instead. Last couple cycles, my opks did turn positive right before ovulation so not temping shouldn't effect much. 

Next week i hav to go to an other city for a training and it will be CD14, 15 which is probably when i ovulate. DH said he want to come with me so we dont miss our window :kiss: I love how he has changed so much since cycle 1 lol 

Anyways dont wanna talk to much, i will check back to see how u ladies doing :coffee:


----------



## srobbins

GoldenRatio said:


> Hey ladies! hope you all doing well, i was just checking to see if Srobbin got any tests going on lol an other addict here :happydance:
> 
> Af started really heavy and painful, CD2 morning i couldnt even sleep because of pain. But yesterday it was really light and i had to change tampons a lot because it was super wet, (tmi) i would out one tampon and hour later my panties would be soaking wet. Weird! but im not questioning my body anymore because bitch does its own thing.
> 
> DH doesnt want me to temp anymore as its ruining my sleep, some nights i get so stressed to wake p and temp. So we decided not to temp this cycle, and use opks instead. Last couple cycles, my opks did turn positive right before ovulation so not temping shouldn't effect much.
> 
> Next week i hav to go to an other city for a training and it will be CD14, 15 which is probably when i ovulate. DH said he want to come with me so we dont miss our window :kiss: I love how he has changed so much since cycle 1 lol
> 
> Anyways dont wanna talk to much, i will check back to see how u ladies doing :coffee:

Well we tested Sunday morning with a .88 cent test it was negative which I knew it probably would be. We tested again yesterday evening with a frer but I believe its still too soon. DH was anxious to see if it was bfp. We both want this so bad. I'm so glad we all have supportive dh's! That sure makes things easier. We won't text again till closer to af which is due Friday.


----------



## iak

Clairybell - how exciting 

I'm ok I'm having period like pains. Worried that something is wrong with baby


----------



## claireybell

Morning girls :wave: sorry, was so tired last night i passed out laying on my phone Lol

Srobbins i still think your very much in with a chance hun, i know its disapointing seeing bfn's but you couldve well ov'd later than expected, especially with positive opk's after that temp tise.. bodies are weird things! Im sure your chart temp will woosh straight back up, tbh, i stopped temping acfew days after i got my positive as some temps were lower than they've ever been so it doesnt always mean anything :) 

Golden girl ;) at least the worst part of your period has passed as such & possible that it was so heavy because luteal phase was slightly long this cycle? Hopefully this cycle will be your cycle hun :thumbup: aww your hubs sounds lovely & so on board with everything, i wish my SO was like that lol i get 'so how you feeling today' ha! & its great hes going with you when you go away so you dont miss any bd'ing cuddles hehee :)

Hi Iak- how many dpo are you or weeks now? Im still getting pains here & there, its everything stretching hun, are the pains very painful that you want to take painkillers for them??.. They shouldnt be massively painful but it can be normal with some. As long as no bleeding its all good :winkwink:


----------



## srobbins

It is going back up. Friday is when af is due. Fx'd. I still have a slight cough/cold. I feel so tired.


----------



## claireybell

ooh temp is lifting yay!! :thumbup: how you feeling in yourself? Any crampiness, weird cm? Anything that is unusual than period stuff haha! I never get anything like that so when i cramped at 10dpo i knew something was going on in there :)


----------



## srobbins

claireybell said:


> ooh temp is lifting yay!! :thumbup: how you feeling in yourself? Any crampiness, weird cm? Anything that is unusual than period stuff haha! I never get anything like that so when i cramped at 10dpo i knew something was going on in there :)

CM is more wet like water than usual but still kinda creamy like school glue.. lol I'm kinda crampy and still really gassy. :haha: I haven't really ever noticed the EWCM till this month - the day I got my first opk this cycle. It was very noticeable. I just really hope it is this month - what a great birthday present that would be to my hubby.


----------



## claireybell

Ahh yes that be a lovely gift, a lil box with a cb digi test indicating Pregnant :) best present ever :hugs: gloopy glue cm haha all looking good though, if you gad lotsa ewcm thats great stuff as sperms live for dsys in that!!


----------



## srobbins

claireybell said:


> Ahh yes that be a lovely gift, a lil box with a cb digi test indicating Pregnant :) best present ever :hugs: gloopy glue cm haha all looking good though, if you gad lots a ewcm thats great stuff as sperms live for days in that!!

Yes I did! It was lottttsss! First time I ever remember seeing any! And the comparison to egg whites was a definite! I was so excited! My dh has been working out of town so he came home that night and we dtd as soon as he came home... lol I also tested as soon as I got home from work to make sure I had a positive opk.


----------



## claireybell

Hahaa i was the same! Soon as i notice watery cm, i was boom straight on it (no punn intended :haha:)


----------



## srobbins

I have noticed my appetite being low. My weight has dropped and nothing taste good. I am crampy like gas pains more than anything - just an uncomfortable feeling in my stomach.


----------



## claireybell

I been bloated since i found out! Anytime i eat anything im ballooning aswell! I want to try & not let my work know until 12wks but at this rate il struggle & with up & down to toilet every hr Lol! Ooh fingers crossed stobbins eeee ;)


----------



## iak

Scrobbins I'm so excited for you the days leading up to my bfp I had creamy discharge and 2 days. Clairybell cramps have eased slightly today still feeling like I'm coming on period. I have not had any nausea! Boobs have got bigger but not painful. Done another test to make sure and its def a bfp! Seeing a doctor tomorrow to confirm. I'm 5 weeks on Saturday going from my last cycle which was on the 6th November. Is that normally accurate by going by your last cycle ?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 41.3 KB
Views: 13


----------



## iak

I'm also really bloated! It's horrible haha


----------



## claireybell

I cant stop chuffing its bad hahaaa


----------



## GoldenRatio

Iak ur test is finally dark enuf to show ur hubby ha!


----------



## GoldenRatio

Im bit confused right now. Af ended CD3 by morning of CD3 i was just spotting. Got nothing since CD3 night. Today Cd5, i had cramps so i went to check my CP and i got bloody ewcm :wacko:

I wonder if blood was just stuck there and wouldnt come down because of ewcm? I never had ewcm stretch this much:wacko:


----------



## claireybell

iak said:


> Scrobbins I'm so excited for you the days leading up to my bfp I had creamy discharge and 2 days. Clairybell cramps have eased slightly today still feeling like I'm coming on period. I have not had any nausea! Boobs have got bigger but not painful. Done another test to make sure and its def a bfp! Seeing a doctor tomorrow to confirm. I'm 5 weeks on Saturday going from my last cycle which was on the 6th November. Is that normally accurate by going by your last cycle ?

Ooh lovely blue cross there Iak hehe i did one aswell ;) Yes go by weeks from the first day of last period - 6th Nov was a Friday though lol! You be 5 wks sooner on the Friday! Cramping in very early pg is really common hun, try not to worry, mine eased off after 5 wks although still getting odd twingey pains here & there


----------



## claireybell

GoldenRatio said:


> Im bit confused right now. Af ended CD3 by morning of CD3 i was just spotting. Got nothing since CD3 night. Today Cd5, i had cramps so i went to check my CP and i got bloody ewcm :wacko:
> 
> I wonder if blood was just stuck there and wouldnt come down because of ewcm? I never had ewcm stretch this much:wacko:

Really??.. How random? Do you have any tests left? I wouldnt if thought ewcm should be there straight after period even if its a mega short cycle, is yours usually dry after period?


----------



## claireybell

Are your cycles usually that short?


----------



## GoldenRatio

I usually hav 2.5 day af and goes dry, last cycle i got ewcm at Cd6 too but it wasnt extreme like this cycle. Plus i hav blood in it. 

I will do opk when i get home, maybe hcg too but my temp was 36.38 this morning so im not in high temps anymore which means im definitely not pregnant


----------



## claireybell

I wonder if because your period was late & it was a short bleed, you maybe due yo ovulate sooner this cycle?? If so, brilliant!! :thumbup: but have to say, my last 2 temps which i didnt log on my ff chart were really low when i was pg, i stopped temping .. They went down to 36.4 & 36.5..


----------



## GoldenRatio

claireybell said:


> I wonder if because your period was late & it was a short bleed, you maybe due yo ovulate sooner this cycle?? If so, brilliant!! :thumbup: but have to say, my last 2 temps which i didnt log on my ff chart were really low when i was pg, i stopped temping .. They went down to 36.4 & 36.5..

Well my boobs still hurt and im bloated like a balloon along with serious ulcer pains (i had ulcer before), so really sensitive stomach. Thats why i was checking my temp to see if im still preggo lol 

I guess i will do opk and hcg and get to Bding, i might ovulate early this cycle which is awesome because i wanna test before new year.


----------



## claireybell

So your symptoms were there before af & now after af is literally finished? How random.. Im kinda excited that you gonna hcg strip test Lol! Do you get sore boobs etc before ovulation? Ouchy stomach ulcer, blesd you hun


----------



## GoldenRatio

claireybell said:


> So your symptoms were there before af & now after af is literally finished? How random.. Im kinda excited that you gonna hcg strip test Lol! Do you get sore boobs etc before ovulation? Ouchy stomach ulcer, blesd you hun

Last cycle was the first time i got sore boobs, and all my symptoms carried on after af. but i did hcg up to CD3 and it was clear bfn so i highly doubt im pregnant. Maybe im just having irregular cycle


----------



## iak

Golden maybe go to the doctors and ask for full blood test to find out how your hormone levels are. Having af for 2 1/2 days is quite short.


----------



## iak

Thanks. I showed my fiancé last Thursday. He proposed in the day time and then I announced it to him in the evening with a FRER which had a dark line. It was an eventful day lol. Clairybell sounds extreme but I downloaded an app on my phone which you can hear the baby heartbeat that's how worried I was even though heart beat starts after 6 weeks!


----------



## GoldenRatio

iak said:


> Golden maybe go to the doctors and ask for full blood test to find out how your hormone levels are. Having af for 2 1/2 days is quite short.

I always had short af, and i did hormone test last month and doctor said all my levels were good.


----------



## GoldenRatio

iak said:


> Thanks. I showed my fiancé last Thursday. He proposed in the day time and then I announced it to him in the evening with a FRER which had a dark line. It was an eventful day lol. Clairybell sounds extreme but I downloaded an app on my phone which you can hear the baby heartbeat that's how worried I was even though heart beat starts after 6 weeks!

oh wow, that sounds like a magical day! so happy for u:hugs:


----------



## claireybell

Least you know your hormone levels are fine though Golden, a friend of mine has super short cycles, soon as she finishes period she has ewcm within a couple of dsys & then she ovulates, she has 2 boys :) ooh roll on your ovulation hehee! 

Congrats Iak on the engagement how lovely ;) & what is this App you talk of - which one is it & does it really work?? Im intrigued Lol


----------



## iak

Golden that's positive news! Be ready with the opk! Thank you golden and Clairybell! It was a day to take it everything lol. 
The app is mybabybeat . Not sure if it works as I'm only 4.5 weeks but has got good reviews. How did your doctors app go? Have u seen the midwife yet ? Cramps are easing off tonight I've had a hot water bottle on my stomach for an hour.


----------



## srobbins

Omg! Fx'd but me and my mom see a faint line! I will test again in the morning. I just couldn't hold out waiting on af.
 



Attached Files:







20151208_180715.jpg
File size: 19.9 KB
Views: 20


----------



## iak

I see it !!!! Yay fingers crossed for you!


----------



## iak

Did you test this evening ? Maybe be more clearer in morning or in a day or 2 !


----------



## srobbins

iak said:


> Did you test this evening ? Maybe be more clearer in morning or in a day or 2 !

Yes i couldn't wait just had a feeling. So I tested as soon as I got home from work. I'm gonna test again in the morning. I will keep you ladies updated!


----------



## claireybell

Oooh srobbins i see something, hope that line gets darker for you hun! pee again in morning :) i bet you ovulated a lil later then :thumbup: if it doesnt & still the same, remember the hcg only dbls every 48hrs in very early pg


----------



## claireybell

Iak im gonna take a look at that App hehe! Glad your stomach cramps are easing hun :) paperwork was only faxed to hospital yesterday so i should hear from mw soon :)


----------



## srobbins

claireybell said:


> Oooh srobbins i see something, hope that line gets darker for you hun! pee again in morning :) i bet you ovulated a lil later then :thumbup: if it doesnt & still the same, remember the hcg only dbls every 48hrs in very early pg

It's darker this morning. You can't really tell from the pic but it's a pink line!!! Eeeekkk. I think I'm in shock. Lol

Thanks to you girls for helping me stay positive this tww! Af is due for Friday so I will test again tomorrow .. probably thru the weekend just till it sinks in! I have prayed and prayed for God's will be done. <3
 



Attached Files:







20151209_070125.jpg
File size: 16.4 KB
Views: 17


----------



## srobbins

claireybell said:


> I wonder if because your period was late & it was a short bleed, you maybe due yo ovulate sooner this cycle?? If so, brilliant!! :thumbup: but have to say, my last 2 temps which i didnt log on my ff chart were really low when i was pg, i stopped temping .. They went down to 36.4 & 36.5..

My temp went down this morning too... so I don't think its very accurate to keep temping. It almost made me upset till I took the test again this morning and it was darker.


----------



## GoldenRatio

Congrats srobbins! so happy for u! December is ur lucky month, I hope and pray that this bean sticks:hugs::hugs:


----------



## srobbins

GoldenRatio said:


> Congrats srobbins! so happy for u! December is ur lucky month, I hope and pray that this bean sticks:hugs::hugs:

Thank you so much! You are next! Just keep the faith! :dust:


----------



## Poppet2016

Congrats srobbins 

Be positive golden - your time will come :0)

Hope all are well x


----------



## iak

Yay congratulation! 3 August babies now! Hoping that all our beans stick. 

Golden good luck for this month stay positive. 

Clairybell - let me know if you have any luck with the app. Still early days for me.


----------



## claireybell

srobbins said:


> claireybell said:
> 
> 
> I wonder if because your period was late & it was a short bleed, you maybe due yo ovulate sooner this cycle?? If so, brilliant!! :thumbup: but have to say, my last 2 temps which i didnt log on my ff chart were really low when i was pg, i stopped temping .. They went down to 36.4 & 36.5..
> 
> My temp went down this morning too... so I don't think its very accurate to keep temping. It almost made me upset till I took the test again this morning and it was darker.Click to expand...

OMG you are sooo preggers girly haha congratulations! Yes, stip temping as it'll stress you out, thats why i stopped! I tested up until 2dats after my af was due, by that point my test lines were BAM very dark!! Have you told hubby yet??


----------



## claireybell

Oh yes the App, im going to Download now Iak.. Is it Free? If not, il probs not get it ha ha! Il have to push it do close fown on my bits i reckon lol! How you feeling today? 

Its your month this time Golden yes yes!! :thumbup:


----------



## claireybell

ooh im a sweet pea :)


----------



## srobbins

claireybell said:


> srobbins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> claireybell said:
> 
> 
> I wonder if because your period was late & it was a short bleed, you maybe due yo ovulate sooner this cycle?? If so, brilliant!! :thumbup: but have to say, my last 2 temps which i didnt log on my ff chart were really low when i was pg, i stopped temping .. They went down to 36.4 & 36.5..
> 
> My temp went down this morning too... so I don't think its very accurate to keep temping. It almost made me upset till I took the test again this morning and it was darker.Click to expand...
> 
> OMG you are sooo preggers girly haha congratulations! Yes, stip temping as it'll stress you out, thats why i stopped! I tested up until 2dats after my af was due, by that point my test lines were BAM very dark!! Have you told hubby yet??Click to expand...

Yes I had too! I couldn't hold it in! He wants me to test again in the morning. He will be home tonight from working out of town. We are both so excited! I wanted to wait and surprise him for his birthday but we both want this so much I had to spill the beans. I feel so bloated and very gassy. I am also having more cm than usual (yellowish on panty liner..tmi) which i think is a good sign as well.


----------



## claireybell

Arghh its not a free app :( £4.. Nah i not buying it lol


----------



## claireybell

Most definately a good sign, without tmi im really wet alot at moment :haha: lotsa cm is good ;) so happy for you


----------



## GoldenRatio

claireybell said:


> Oh yes the App, im going to Download now Iak.. Is it Free? If not, il probs not get it ha ha! Il have to push it do close fown on my bits i reckon lol! How you feeling today?
> 
> Its your month this time Golden yes yes!! :thumbup:

So my opk and hcg were negative last night, and today i do have lots of ewcm again and cervix seems open:wacko:

I dont think i will get positive anytime soon, just looking forward to get my ultrasound done and see whats p. 

So happy for all of you guys, but no need for me to hang around here. Will stop by end of my cycle and let u guys know what i got. 

Congrats to all:hugs:


----------



## claireybell

Nooo :( still check in Golden! You could be due to ovulate in the coming 5-6 days, lots of hormone surge is what gives lots of ewcm ;) get some shenanigans in hun hehee :thumbup:


----------



## iak

Clairybell how do you put the bump.com on your profile thing that says how many weeks you are ?


----------



## iak

Why vitamins are u taking too ?


----------



## claireybell

If you Google Pregnancy Tickers they'll give some & they're straight forward & you pick your own, then when its complete copy & paste the link the one for Forums & paste it into your Signature block under B&B control panel :)

I was taking Sanatogen Mother to be but im enroled on a ttc/pg study with the maternity hospital so im taking a supllement drink which is all the same as pg vits, if anytjing just make sure your taking at least Folic Acid/Folate 400ug's daily as this orevents Spiba Bifida if it debelops in early pg


----------



## iak

Thanks! I'm taking 400mg once a day.


----------



## claireybell

Yay you got ye ticker :thumbup:


----------



## iak

Thank you :))


----------



## srobbins

I love that we are all in this together. We need to do a message board for us expecting moms due around August!! So we can keep up with everyone's updates! I have my first appt next Friday. :)


----------



## claireybell

ooh exviting stuff srobbins :thumbup: how many wks you be on then? My early scan 7wks is next Thursday morning at 945 hehe cant wait! Praying all is ok in there.. Im starting to have a slight aversion to coffee.. Gag :sick:


----------



## iak

Clairybell how comes you have got an early scan ?


----------



## srobbins

claireybell said:


> ooh exviting stuff srobbins :thumbup: how many wks you be on then? My early scan 7wks is next Thursday morning at 945 hehe cant wait! Praying all is ok in there.. Im starting to have a slight aversion to coffee.. Gag :sick:

According to when I had my last cycle I will be 5 weeks next Friday so probably to early to scan but I know they will check my levels and make sure everything is progressing like its suppose to. Yea I love coffee and it just don't taste good now.. its crazy! lol:coffee:


----------



## claireybell

I said to myself after drinking it this morning 'and so it begins' Lol! I was drinking Tomatoe juice earlier?? Wtf?! It suddenly appealed to me whilst food shopping ha ha

Iak, i had a previous ectopic pg back in August 2013 :( so they need to check the baby is growing in the right place, hence im so edgy this time around.. I started bleeding 5+5 with that one so im sure its fine but still eeek


----------



## iak

Sorry to hear that. Do you feel different this pregnancy ?


----------



## claireybell

Yeah completely diff :) no spotting or pain, mega tired, sore nips... Nothing like thst last time.. How you feeling?


----------



## iak

That's positive. Cramping is not as bad. Got terrible constipation. I had a blood draw today and the HCG beta was 1793 I can't find anything if that is normal for 5 weeks 1+


----------



## claireybell

Have a google on hcg figures early pg, thats reeeeally good as mine were very low in the few hundreds with my ectopic

Constipation, bless you.. My poop has def changed, im forcing Apricots down my neck.. Gag! But they are awesome for poopping regular & not straining :)


----------



## claireybell

https://americanpregnancy.org/while-pregnant/hcg-levels/ 

I found a link ;)


----------



## iak

Thank you. I don't have any symptoms.. Cramping comes once and a while. When I first found out my breasts got bigger but have got to normal. Do you think everything is ok ? How are u feeling ?


----------



## claireybell

Mine boobs have only just plumped up abit & my twingey pains have eased offnow, im sure all is good hun :thumbup: its a nervous time , im trying to relax.. Did you have quantative bloods done?


----------



## iak

Aw ok well pleased cramps have eased off for both of us. They say as long as there is no bleeding all should be well. I only had the HCG blood test. When is your scan ? I have mine on the 7th jan will be one day short of 8 weeks. Can't wait!


----------



## iak

I had an internal scan when I had my blood test on Sunday so I was 5w 1 day. Saw the sac and some blurry bit near it. So they said that could be the fetus growing


----------



## claireybell

Oh yeah that def sounds like the bean growing by the sac hehe! My scan is Thursday at 945am, cant believe im 7wks tomorrow yikes!!! Im feeling so sick :sick: just feeling really yukky like i have a hangover all the time (i wish lol) & a horrible yuk taste in mouth constantly.. Worse first thing in mornin, it just set in yesterday! No spotting is def a good thing hun,


----------



## claireybell

Golden girly - if your lurking about, are you at ovulation yet? Fx'd this is your cycle chick, get in lotsa bd'ing hehee :sex:


----------



## srobbins

I go to the dr this Friday for my first checkup. I will be 5 weeks exactly. I still have a bad cough its getting better day by day. Appetite is blah... Diarrhea this morning..tmi. I'm never regular and now I am. It's crazy how much it changes how your body works.


----------



## claireybell

I know its weird, i gave diarahea at the moment aswell uhhh!! Its nice we are all due around the same time hehe! Your an appleseed at the moment i think srobbins :)


----------



## GoldenRatio

Hey ladies, yes I'm still here. Got ewcm and almost positive opk today so may ovulate earlier this cycle. Not temping is annoying but I may temp next couple days until I see thermal shift


----------



## claireybell

Hey lovely Golden :wave: oooh i knew you were approaching ov'ing, i was trying to remember from last cycle when your positive opk's started! Fx'd this is your month hun :thumbup: 

Yes if temping is too stressful def dont do it, stress csn take its toll when ttc, how lovely it be to get a :bfp: before new year :)


----------



## iak

Good luck clairybell for your scan on Thursday! Let us know how the little one is :) I've got my scan on 7th jan and midwife on 9th! Got it the other way round. Scrobbins good luck for your appointment. 

Good to hear you are still around Golden.
Hope you get a bfp this cycle.


----------



## claireybell

2.5 hrs encounting until my scan OMG a lil nervous as im praying is looking good in there :-/ im hoping il get a littke piccy so il post a pic when i have it hehe! Hope everyone is well today & not feeling as sick as i am lol


----------



## claireybell

Scan girls :) measuring 6+6 but she said its not a dating scan anyway, saw heartbeat & heard it, amazing & saw the blood flow through it aswell in colour ;) 

https://i1204.photobucket.com/albums/bb416/claireybell81/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zpsbz3osh7s.jpeg


----------



## srobbins

AWWWW!! Yay! That is awesome, claireybell! My appt. was changed to today instead of tomorrow so my hubby can go with me. No scan being it is too early but bloodwork and urine will be tested today. I can't wait for my scan in a couple of weeks.


----------



## claireybell

Thanks srobbins :) those 2 wks will fly by!! They didnt even need to do a transvag one either, just a normal tummy one hehe!


----------



## GoldenRatio

Omg! Clairey its amazing how fast it develops ha, she was only a poppy seed like weeks ago. Im so glad everything s going well with her, and yes im saying her because im going team pink here for u:hugs:


----------



## iak

Aw so pleased everything is well! 
Golden how are you ? 
I'm 6 weeks today, feeling fine as long as I eat! But feeling really cold. Don't know why. Clairybell is it normal to feel fine at 6 weeks ?


----------



## iak

Got the scan in 2 1/2 weeks


----------



## GoldenRatio

Im so confused with this cycle, wanna give up :cry::cry:

Cd12 morning- faint opk and evening- positive opk
Cd13 morning and evening were positive 
Cd14 morning- positive opk and eveining- faint opk
Cd15 morning-faint opk

I had both side ovulation pain on Cd13 night and left side pain on Cd14 afternoon. So i would say i ovulated Cd14 by looking at opks and symptoms, but i was checking my temp last couple days and my temp has been low at 36.2

Also got a bit creamy cm today but cp feels soft and open. DH is keep asking when im gonna ovulate hehe im like keep Bding, keep keep Bding:wacko:


----------



## claireybell

Golden girl :wave: id say you've ovulated already on cd13 early into cd14 only by your afternoon positives & that morning positive, its tricky to determine when you dont temp all the way through but if your temps on the lower side at moment you may start seeing a temp shift in next day or so hun yay! Hows the cm looking? Has it gone back to creamy colour? & thankyou hun, im hoping its team Pink aswell :)

Iak i was completely normal & increased appetite (think my bod new i were gonna struggle to eat food lol) & not ill or anything until the morning of 6wjs 5days (monday just gone) woke up fine & found it hard to try & get my brekkie down me.. Got worse as day went on, yukky tummy & horrible mouth taste eurgghh! Kinda like a sicky hangover where i cant eat anything & watery mouth like im going to vomit :sick: im like this all day every day now uhhhh


----------



## claireybell

& Golden, you've covered the 5 days of fertile window with bd'ing, good job :thumbup:


----------



## GoldenRatio

claireybell said:


> & Golden, you've covered the 5 days of fertile window with bd'ing, good job :thumbup:

hehe i know, we BDd a lots but funny part is that we didnt even try to BD, just happened, must got our holiday mood on :blush:

I think im gonna stop opks and temp for this month and just not worry about anything.


----------



## claireybell

Sometimes thats the better way to be & when your not expecting it.. Boom :bfp:


----------



## iak

Golden I think it is possible that you ov on cd13. Fx for you! 

Clairybell started feeling abit sick this morning when I woke up I've got a stomach ache since yesterday I don't know what it is. Feeling really under the weather :( no sickness. Have you got any sickness or are u just feeling it ?


----------



## claireybell

Just feeling it, tummy feels gurgly & iffy, havent been sick as yet (hope not to) but ive reached a few times in the toilet.. Yuk


----------



## srobbins

Well doctors appt went well. Confirmed thru urine. Bloodwork came back HCG level was 2301 and progesterone is 14.18 so he put me on a progesterone supplement to boost my hormones. I guess this is precautionary measures. I go this coming Wednesday for a ultrasound to make sure everything is ok. I will keep you gals updated. Claireybell and Iak I'm so happy for you two!! Golden it will happen when you least expect it.


----------



## claireybell

Oh so glad the Drs apt went well srobbins :) in UK they never confirm with a test, just take your word for it, your levels sound great & nice & high aswell :thumbup: your scan will be here before you know it hun hehe


----------



## iak

I'm worried my hcg was only 1793 at 5 weeks +1 
How was yours Clairybell?


----------



## claireybell

Thats really high still iak & everyones levels vary with each pg, no doubt all is fine in there hun, try to relax :) i have no idea what mine is as ive nit had any bloods taken yet.. Not seen midwife, still awsiting a call


----------



## claireybell

oooh srobbins what time is your Scan tomorrow? :) 

How you feeling Iak? 

Poppet, if your a lurking (lol) hope your feeling ok, not long until your 10-12 wk scan eh ;) 

Golden, how many dpo you reckon your on now? Has your temp shifted up abit now? 

Afm, yukkiness is still lurking but i get better days & crappy days ha ha! Food shopping is usually my favourite thing as im always hungry but im still finding it a struggle.. :-/


----------



## Poppet2016

Hey Clairey - how are you?
Had my scan last week. Am now coming to 14 weeks. 
Sickness comes and goes but all good otherwise. 
Oooh super tired all the time but am sure that's normal 
Just glad it's xmas now and time for a nice break and lots of sleep haha

How are you? Hope all your girlies are well. 

Golden - fingers crossed it's a special new year for you too!


----------



## claireybell

Oh wow 14wks thats gone fast!! All went well yes? Ooh post a wee pic, 12wk scan pics are very cute & i need to gender guess & check out the 'nub' theory.. Google it hehe! 

Im doing good thanks, belly bloated out lol & i tend to walk around with my zippers undone lol


----------



## srobbins

claireybell said:


> oooh srobbins what time is your Scan tomorrow? :)
> 
> How you feeling Iak?
> 
> Poppet, if your a lurking (lol) hope your feeling ok, not long until your 10-12 wk scan eh ;)
> 
> Golden, how many dpo you reckon your on now? Has your temp shifted up abit now?
> 
> Afm, yukkiness is still lurking but i get better days & crappy days ha ha! Food shopping is usually my favourite thing as im always hungry but im still finding it a struggle.. :-/


It is at 3pm EST. I will try to update you ladies as soon as I can.:thumbup:


----------



## GoldenRatio

ohhh i lost the thread this morning:cry: i felt so lost :hugs:

Im glad all ur doc appointments are going great ladies, i cant believe u are 14 weeks already poppet, time flies ha!


My temp did shift CD16 but CD15 cm was already going creamy so i think i ovulated cd13 or 14. As i mentioned before, we were staying at hotel during CD13-14 and the room was freezing cold because we didnt turn on the heater which was super loud. Im guessing my temp was low because of the freezing room. 

Long story short, i donno what dpo i am and i dont have any symptoms this cycle, maybe light cramps. 

I feel like i will never see bfp:cry: but i will test new years eve which will be cd27 for me. But knowing my peeing on stick addiction, i may test before :blush:


----------



## claireybell

oooh yes please update srobbins & wee piccy please hehe :)

Golden, you found the thread Lol! Im gonna check out your chart in a minute & analyze :) course you will see a :bfp: very soon! Sometimes it takes a few cycles, timing & sometimes the maturist of eggs released isnt upto conceiving standard, lotsa factors but i have faith that your humpings will def pay off oober soon Golden :thumbup: :hugs:


----------



## claireybell

Yes ovulation on cd13 if not def 14!! So your 5/6dpo already.. Arhhhh tests at the ready hehe!


----------



## GoldenRatio

Im not working tomorrow so i may test after hubby leaves for work :happydance:

I love testing, but hate bfns! what a dilemma


----------



## iak

Keep us updating either way Golden!


----------



## claireybell

Haha its a serious addiction! Remember if its negative its mega early & you'll only get a positive if anything on a sensitive test :thumbup: good luck Golden girly everything is crossed for you X


----------



## claireybell

Im a Raspberry arghhhhhhh :)


----------



## iak

Yes def still early. My positive test showed up on 9dpo but that was at 11pm!


----------



## iak

Aww your 8 weeks or are 7 from the scan ?


----------



## GoldenRatio

I did a test and of course it was negAtive, I guess I will test next time after xmas.


----------



## claireybell

My faintest test was on the PM of 10dpo, think that was cd25, you may not be drinking this new year yet hehe! 

Srobbins, how'd the scan go? All good i hope.. Post a piccy :)


----------



## srobbins

claireybell said:


> My faintest test was on the PM of 10dpo, think that was cd25, you may not be drinking this new year yet hehe!
> 
> Srobbins, how'd the scan go? All good i hope.. Post a piccy :)

Scan went really well. I'm measuring exactly what I should be. We didn't get to hear or see a heartbeat today but dr said not to worry its still very early. We go back January 11th I will be 8 weeks 3 days so the heartbeat should definitely be there.
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2015-12-23-20-16-26.jpg
File size: 15.8 KB
Views: 10


----------



## claireybell

Awww look at the lil appleseed - nearly a sweetpea i think:) its lovely

Wishing you girlys a very merry christmas :hugs: our front room/lounge looks like santas toy shop Lol


----------



## iak

Merry Xmas girls! Can't believe a baby will be here next Xmas :))


----------



## claireybell

It makes me very hormonal when i think that ha ha damn hormones! Im so stuffed from xmas dinner, im like sloth slumped on sofa Lol


----------



## claireybell

Hey girls! Hope everyone is having great christmas holiday time :) 

Golden, hows it going your end hun? What cd you on? :)


----------



## GoldenRatio

claireybell said:


> Hey girls! Hope everyone is having great christmas holiday time :)
> 
> Golden, hows it going your end hun? What cd you on? :)

Hey Clairey, its CD25 and i should be 10-12dpo. Havent tested since that early bfn, and DH said that we will test new years eve at 11:58 to make the moment special if af doesnt show up by then lol 

I hav no symtoms, sometimes i get light cramps and thats about it. Im pretty sure, im out again


----------



## claireybell

No no no dont go jinxing it hun! I was getting cramps & then i tested positive! You could well be pleasantly suprised Golden :) will you be testing with a Frer?


----------



## GoldenRatio

claireybell said:


> No no no dont go jinxing it hun! I was getting cramps & then i tested positive! You could well be pleasantly suprised Golden :) will you be testing with a Frer?

No i hav over 50 cheap tests, so i refuse to buy frer. I will get a digital frer if i see a faint line on the cheap ones for sure. 

How u feeling? did u tell anyone during xmas?


----------



## claireybell

Thats fair enough :thumbup: Frers are ridiculously expensive! Tbh my first test wasnt pn a frer either, i think i frer tested at test 5 lol the other were 10miu's

SO told his friend but most close family now know, il probably tell my work after the next scan in Jan..


----------



## iak

Golden when is af due ?


----------



## GoldenRatio

It's due Friday


----------



## srobbins

Oh my goodness - morning sickness kicked in big time yesterday. I have a sour stomach all day now. I'm drinking lots of ginger ale. I can't wait for my next scan Jan 11th. I will be 8 weeks 3 days. I hope you gals had a wonderful holiday.


----------



## Poppet2016

Hope you are all having a wonderful Christmas!

Golden- fingers are crossed for you!

Claireybell - how are you feeling?

Srobbins - sickness sucks, doesn't it? Mine is still coming and going! :0(


----------



## claireybell

Hey girls!

Golden im still holding out everything crossed for your NYE :bfp: hehee! 

Uhhh sickness is horrid isnt it! :sick: mine comes in big waves but having aversions to almost EVERYTHING! Nibbling & eating your way through it helps loads srobbins :thumbup: 

How was your Crimbo Poppet? Hope Santa got you some lovelies :)


----------



## iak

FX for you golden! Happy New Years girls!


----------



## claireybell

Happy new year my ladies :)


----------



## Poppet2016

happy new year all - hope you all had a good one. 
Golden - how did you go with testing?


----------



## GoldenRatio

Hey ladies, happy New Years! I got my period New Year's Eve morning so didn't get to test but my flow was heavy and bright red first day and ended the next day with some brown spotting in the morning. 

Since my af was so short, I tested but it's negative


----------



## claireybell

Golden, hey lovely! Oh hun i hope its just random ib bleeding.. If it is, it be another day or so yet for a test positive :thumbup: 

Did you say before you had a scan coming up for something? Have you had that yet?


----------



## GoldenRatio

Yes my scan is on Monday and Doctor appointment next Tuesday


----------



## claireybell

Hope it all goes ok hun x


----------



## Poppet2016

Ahh hope doc appt goes ok. 
The time will come - just always stay positive.


----------



## claireybell

Poppet you feeling any little flutters in there yet? ;) its amazing


----------



## claireybell

How did the scan go today Miss Golden?


----------



## GoldenRatio

Ultrasound tech is not supposed to tell me anything but she said there is no baby for sure unless it's four weeks then she won't be able to see it. 

Doctor will tell me the results about infertility on Tuesday, I'm cd5 today and still hav af cramps


----------



## claireybell

Ah im sorry Golden, im sure your fertility results will all be 100% normal hun :thumbup:


----------



## GoldenRatio

claireybell said:


> Ah im sorry Golden, im sure your fertility results will all be 100% normal hun :thumbup:

Its all good, as long as im healthy i dont mind waiting for the right time to come.


----------



## claireybell

Oh im so pleased, so it really is about timing & getting the good spermies in there! It will happen hun, took since months with Riley xx


----------



## GoldenRatio

Last night in my dream i got a positive test and i couldnt tell my husband the entire time and i was trying to change my status here to expecting lol 

Even i try not to think about it and be cool, it pops up in my dreams :cry:


----------



## claireybell

Ah bless you haha! Whats weird, i had 2 dreams i got positive test the cycle i fell pg!! Spooky!!


----------



## iak

Golden did you get the results ? Hope you are feeling ok. I had terrible af like pains. Strange that you only had a period for 1 day


----------



## iak

Had my first scan today. Measuring exactly as I thought 9 weeks. Yolk sac was visible. Saw heartbeat pumping away, I was really worried that wouldn't be a heat beat. I have a cyst behind uterus, Doctor said it is very common in early pregnancy due to hormones and should disappear after a while. She said most women do have it. Fx crossed it goes! 

How is everyone ?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.9 KB
Views: 14


----------



## iak

Baby was twitching at us on the screen. Amazing it is only 2.5 cm!


----------



## claireybell

Oh Iak a beautiful scan piccy awwww :hugs: what a diff a 1wk & 5 days make in comparison to my 7+1 scan, you can see a mini person hehe! I thought it was teins at first, is that the lil cycst the other bit? 

Its lovely seeing it move about :) i hope you can relax a lil bit now hehee X


----------



## GoldenRatio

iak thats amazing! im glad everything is going well with you. 

I will get my results coming tuesday. I asked the tech if she sees any sac but she said 4 weeks might be way too early to see anything. 

Since my 1 day period i hav been having cramps and stabbing pain at my boobs, also my stomach is swollen like crazy so i started taking my temp today which is low. opks and hpts are all negative, i may get my doctor to do gluten or dairy allergy tests. Cant find any other reason why my tummy hurts all the time.


----------



## iak

Clairybell the other bit on the right is the yolk sac. She really zoomed in so we could see everything. Yes I am bit more relaxed now haha I have midwife on Saturday. Feels more real now! When is your next scan ? Are you already 10 weeks ? 

Golden, thank you :) Was everything normal at your scan ? Maybe ask the doctor for a blood test to see if you are def ovulating.


----------



## GoldenRatio

I will know Tuesday about my scan since the tech didn't tell me anything. My doctor already did blood test n confirmed that I'm ovulating. If my scan was all good then he is gonna check DHs sperm


----------



## iak

FX crossed for you. Keep us updated


----------



## claireybell

Oh next Tuesday re full results etc, gotcha, i thought you meant Tuesday just gone after you scan hun! Im sure Hubs is all fine & fertile aswell :) keep us posted & good luck chick xx 

Yeah Isk, 10 wks & 2 days eeee!! 12 wk scan is 21st Jan so just under 2 wks, i have first midwife apt next Thursday, im so happy i have the same one as when i was pg with my son :)


----------



## claireybell

Oh she may do heartbeat aswell at your midwife apt on Saturday :) did you hear it at your scan? Siubds like a lil galloping horse hehe


----------



## GoldenRatio

claireybell said:


> Oh next Tuesday re full results etc, gotcha, i thought you meant Tuesday just gone after you scan hun! Im sure Hubs is all fine & fertile aswell :) keep us posted & good luck chick xx
> 
> Yeah Isk, 10 wks & 2 days eeee!! 12 wk scan is 21st Jan so just under 2 wks, i have first midwife apt next Thursday, im so happy i have the same one as when i was pg with my son :)

I wish it was pass tuesday, i hate waiting for results. I feel so nervous already. 

Tech had this straight face, no emotions whatsoever, so i cant predict much but i asked her about the baby, she said there is nothing then i asked if there are cysts. She said " there are sometimes little ones, they are not dangerous. To get a close look im gonna look from inside" so my theory is that she saw some cyst! maybe i have PCOS :sad2::sad2:


----------



## claireybell

Nah, pcos your periods would be very scatted & not regular as yours hun, you could have odd cycsts maybe but its not stopping you from ovulating so i dont think theres any probs tbh, follow up apts literally just tell you results of scan even when perfectly healthy & normal :) did you have an vag scsn aswell then? They can get more better pics with those :thumbup:


----------



## GoldenRatio

claireybell said:


> Nah, pcos your periods would be very scatted & not regular as yours hun, you could have odd cycsts maybe but its not stopping you from ovulating so i dont think theres any probs tbh, follow up apts literally just tell you results of scan even when perfectly healthy & normal :) did you have an vag scsn aswell then? They can get more better pics with those :thumbup:

Yea she did vaginal too to get better images


----------



## srobbins

Everything looks good. 170 bpm :) Due date is still August 19th.
 



Attached Files:







20160111_165547.jpg
File size: 37.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## claireybell

Ahhhh lovely! Acc to 'old wives tales' hb over 140 are girls ;) Rileys was 111 & this bubba is 141! How you feeling srobbins? Any sickness crept in yet? Its horrid lol


----------



## claireybell

Hope all goes well today Golden :hugs: 

Poppet, hope your doing ok aswell, not heard from you in a lil while chick! You must be approaching half way soon hehee.. Will u be finding out babys sex?


----------



## iak

Good luck golden for today! 

Aw scrobbins scan pic is lovely! 

Clairybell how are you ? Still feeling sick ? I have start to hate mornings and most of the day. Feeling so unwell. Me and oh were discussing finding out sex. I really don't want to, but he does!


----------



## GoldenRatio

Doctor said I hav PCOS, very mild. He said I don't have cyst but my hormones show that I have PCOS. I'm really upset about it and can't stop crying atm.


----------



## srobbins

claireybell said:


> Ahhhh lovely! Acc to 'old wives tales' hb over 140 are girls ;) Rileys was 111 & this bubba is 141! How you feeling srobbins? Any sickness crept in yet? Its horrid lol


Yes Morning sickness (all day sickness) kicked in about 2 weeks ago... Its getting better now but it is rough.


----------



## claireybell

Uhh its evil isnt it?! Mine started to ease off then yesterday afternoon/evening.. Yuk! Cant wait for our scan next week eeee!!


----------



## Poppet2016

Hey Clairey. 
Am well thanks. 
Nearly at the half way mark. 
Not sure whether we will find out or not - most likely yes lol

How are you feeling?
Hope all is good with you!


----------



## claireybell

Poppet2016 said:


> Hey Clairey.
> Am well thanks.
> Nearly at the half way mark.
> Not sure whether we will find out or not - most likely yes lol
> 
> How are you feeling?
> Hope all is good with you!

Ha ha of course you'll find out! We def are now, im itching to find out Lol! 

Yeah feeling lots better now, sickness subsiding thankgod & my belly starting to poo out a bit hehe! Hows your wee bumpy coming along? X


----------



## GoldenRatio

Hey ladies, im gonna leave this thread. It was lovely going thru ttc with you ladies but since i cant get pregnant without meds, we gonna take a break until i get my meds. 

I wish you all happy healthy 9 months! :hugs::hugs::hugs: Give ur babies a kiss from auntie Goldenratio hehe :kiss:


----------



## claireybell

Hey Golden i will inbox you hun xxx


----------



## GoldenRatio

claireybell said:


> Hey Golden i will inbox you hun xxx

Just read ur msg, i will just reply here since i dont mind sharing it. I actually wrote here right after my appointment but maybe u didnt see. 

So he said i have mild pcos and thats causing infertility and he is planning to put me on metformin and clomid because he thinks i may not be ovulating at all. I was really surprised bkz i hav regular cycles and i think im ovulating but whatever, im just not sure how to handle the situation. 

Ppl say its possible to get pregnant with pcos but harder and mc rates are high so im still questioning why me :cry:

With DH we decided to change our diet to organic, non processed foods, and im gonna cut white carbs, sugar and dairy. Doctor said u can control ur acne/weight and infertility by following low carb diet so will start with that.


----------



## claireybell

Hey Golden, ohh i never saw that bit sorry hun.. Wow pcos really? But you have temp shifts? Unless the body must think you are ov'ing, try not to stress too much hun, my older sister had pcos & she had couple rounds of Clomid & she fell preggers with my niece who is now nearly 14, fell twice by accident after & has had her 4th in last 18months :) it kind of jumpstarted her ovaries! You'll def have no probs falling pg with clomid hun :hugs: it will definately happen


----------



## GoldenRatio

claireybell said:


> Hey Golden, ohh i never saw that bit sorry hun.. Wow pcos really? But you have temp shifts? Unless the body must think you are ov'ing, try not to stress too much hun, my older sister had pcos & she had couple rounds of Clomid & she fell preggers with my niece who is now nearly 14, fell twice by accident after & has had her 4th in last 18months :) it kind of jumpstarted her ovaries! You'll def have no probs falling pg with clomid hun :hugs: it will definately happen

Thanks hun:hugs: i guess my temp shift wasnt ovulation or i donno. Our next appointment is feb 5th so i would have 2 cycles of trying for miracle :cry: so we decided to just let ttc be and try to focus on changing our diet and such. Also we havent been to our honeymoon, so maybe we will get that out of the way. 

I just hope that DH's doesnt have any problems:coffee:


----------



## claireybell

and you have such regular cycles aswell so it must be on the very mild end of the scale & maybe just no egg release, i think hubby will be just fine :) you should def both take a lovely relaxing honeymoon hun, destressing makes all the diff aswell xx


----------



## claireybell

Hey ladies! Just a quick update, had 12wk scan yesterday & everything looked great! I went in 12+1 & came out 12+5 haha! So even though i just turned 12wks on on Weds, il be 13wks tomorrow :haha: excellent! Just uploaded a collage pic, 2 x 3d & 2 x 2d ones :) baby is covering its face in one 3d pic & holding the cord in the other one aww! Hope everyones pg are going well xx

https://i1204.photobucket.com/albums/bb416/claireybell81/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zpszic4ouqh.jpeg


----------



## GoldenRatio

So adorable!!! Auntie Golden loves u already! but i hate to say that looks like boy, but fx u get ur girl:hugs:


----------



## claireybell

Haha i know!! Im expecting thrm to say boy tbh but theres always hime, damn my body for ovulating that day early :haha: ive had 4 people say boy now.. Boys are lovely! Hope your doing ok lovely, have you had your apt to start meds etc yet? X


----------



## GoldenRatio

claireybell said:


> Haha i know!! Im expecting thrm to say boy tbh but theres always hime, damn my body for ovulating that day early :haha: ive had 4 people say boy now.. Boys are lovely! Hope your doing ok lovely, have you had your apt to start meds etc yet? X

Im alright, my appointment is on feb 5th but my family doctor wants to see me after getting a letter from the hormone specialist, so maybe he will be giving me the meds. I will go see him tomorrow. 

DH has been sick so we didnt go for SA yet, and im 11dpo today with a bfn


----------



## claireybell

Whats SA Golden?


----------



## GoldenRatio

claireybell said:


> Whats SA Golden?

sperm analysis


----------



## claireybell

Oh gotcha!! I have every good feeling that your hubs spermies are all fine & dandy Golden :thumbup:

I hope hubs feels better soon though x


----------



## GoldenRatio

yea i hav a feeling that his sperms are fine too. After his results, i will start my meds and try for three more months, if nothing happens then we will check my tubes and ovulation.


----------



## claireybell

Will they be giving you Clomid do you know? Increased chances of multiples hehee :thumbup: you may get those twins you've always fancied awww lovely!! Unless you've had any previous history of PID or anything like that hun im sure your tubes are completely clear xx


----------



## GoldenRatio

Yes my doctor wrote down that he wll be giving me metformin and clomid, so yea maybe clomid will give me my twins :happydance:


----------



## claireybell

Eggggsellent!!! i reckon you'll fall preggers very soon Miss GOlden hehee  TWINS ahhhh :dance:


----------



## Poppet2016

Hey all. 
Hope all are doing ok. 
Just thought I'd say hi. 
Golden - be positive and all will fall into place when the time is right. 
Clairey- hope you are keeping well.


----------



## claireybell

Poppet :wave: how you doing lovely? Did you guys find out what you are having yet? .. I bet your lovely & bumpy looking now! Feel free to share a bump pic xxx


----------



## iak

Hey girls! I hope you are all ok. 
Golden- fingers crossed for you. Positive is that you are getting answers and I'm sure everything will work out the way it should :) 
Clairybell how are you? How are u feeling now ? Are u showing at all? Baby pics looks lovely. Are u finding out what u r having? I've got my 12 week scan on Monday.


----------



## claireybell

Hi there Iak!! Omg thats come around really quick hehee! Hope everything goes well for your scan as im sure it will :) :thumbup: 

Im 14+1 now its zooming by!! Yup ones belly haas started to pop out now & sickness has passed! How you feeling hun? X


----------



## iak

14 weeks!! Wow! So we are 2 weeks apart.. 
Sickness has started to pass only feel sick when I'm hungry. Really don't want to put on extra weight in my pregnancy as its my first have u got any tips. I feel so lazy and tired so finding it hard to get motivated to do exercise. Had 12 week scan today, all is well. I'm 12 weeks 3days on the day they done the scan but from sizing 12w 6 days. She said to go by dates instead. When is your due date Hun ?


----------



## claireybell

Oh wow! Same as me, i went in on 12wks 1 day & came out 12wks 5 days lol! You should adjust your ticker to detail 12wks 6 days hehe!

Tbh with regards to weight gain, with Riley i was mega underweight before i fell pg & i put on 3.5 stone in weight which is like.. Hang on (getting calculator lol) over 50lbs! After i had Riley i was lost 35 instantly to 10stone! Remember your body will store everything but just eat to what your appetite is, in know some ladies 'eat more' just because their pg & feel like well im gonns get big anyway but the body only uses what it needs once its stored, im sure you'll be fine Iak :) im taking up swimming 1-2 times a week for 30-45 mins , only found out that its free to pg ladies in the uk, bonus hehe xx


----------



## claireybell

Forgot to add, due date is now 30th July, so by your new dates, we're only a week or so apart, whens your due date early August? I bet its around my original due date of 3/4th august hehe


----------



## iak

Thanks for the tips! Yes I'm not big anyways when I went in for my 9 week scan I was 8.5 stone but I feel like my bum and legs are getting bigger! I have started swimming too. Oh really! I'm in USA until April then home for good :)) so will have start swimming when I get back to London. Anything else free haha! Are u finding out what the baby is ? Any names ? 
Well the midwife told me to go with my dates when my last period was so due date will be 12 Aug , but if I go from the baby's measuring which I will be 12w 6 days it will be 9 Aug. So what exactly do I go by? So confused!


----------



## claireybell

Oh definately go by the dating scan you had hun as this will be on your paperwork now, babies grow at a slightly diff rate give or take a few days, guess it depends on when ovulation/implantation occured.??! The scan date will be what the hospital will ho by in the uk anyway xx haha, not sure of any other free stuff but i know if you sign up to Bounty you get free mini started packs with bits like free towels, creams etc, nappies to try etc.. I had lotsa mini everythings when pg with Riley ha ha


----------



## iak

Thanks Clairybell!


----------



## GoldenRatio

Hey ladies, i just wanna give u some update. 

We went to see the doctor today, got DH's sperm analysis results back and they were all good. 

He was gonna give me meds; however, i told him about my concerns. He told me that my ovaries are clean, no cyst and he thinks i have pcos because my LH:FSH ratio was 5:1 instead of 1:1. I told him that my LH was high because i got positive opk the day after i gave blood. So i gave blood around my LH surge. He agreed and we decided to check FSH:LH and progesterone levels again at CD17 which is next Thursday. After that test, i will be seeing him Cd24 and we will know for sure if i have pcos or not. I still dont believe that i have pcos because i dont have cyst nor irregular cycles.


----------



## claireybell

Hey Golden :) 

Ace news about hubbys swimmers :thumbup: 

If anything, maybe he thinks pcos on the mildest level, i still think dr will give you some clomid or the other one hun, oohh im very excited for you :hugs:


----------



## iak

Such positive news Golden ! Pleased to hear that everything is looking good and I hope you can join us on our journey soon


----------



## Poppet2016

Golden - that's positive so far. Goodluck and hope all is ok. 

Clairey and iak- hope all going well with your pregnancies.


----------



## claireybell

Hi Poppet :wave: 

All good here thanks hun, im 15 wks today, still awaiting for flutters lol

Hope you are well :)


----------



## srobbins

Everything is going good. Heart rate is 156. We go back March 9th. Hopefully we will know the gender at that appointment. :) :baby:
 



Attached Files:







20160208_214948.jpg
File size: 23 KB
Views: 8


----------



## claireybell

Ah beautiful srobbins :hugs: Rileys hb was 156 aswell on 12wk apt hehe! So glad everything went well, our 19/20wk scan is 15th March, you'll def be able to recognise the gender around 15/16 wks hun x


----------



## GoldenRatio

srobbins! im glad everything is going well! I think u will be having a boy :hugs:


----------



## srobbins

GoldenRatio said:


> srobbins! im glad everything is going well! I think u will be having a boy :hugs:


I'm ok either way... but of course the hubby wants a boy so bad! I kinda hope it is too because we have all girls in my family and he is the last boy on his side to carry on the last name. :hugs:


----------



## claireybell

Boys are easier to conceive as the male sperms are quicker than the girls so if you had bd'ing right near ovulation theres a good chance of boy


----------



## iak

Hey ladies in the USA still until April then will be back to London. Here in the USA you can find out the gender. We paid and found out!


----------



## claireybell

Ahhh and.....


----------



## claireybell

Verdict please hehee ;)


----------



## iak

Have a guess?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34.1 KB
Views: 10


----------



## iak

Clairybell your 15 and half weeks?!! Where the time go ... Are you showing ? Are u finding out gender ?


----------



## claireybell

Oh Iak what a lovely clear scan piccy, it looks team Pink to me but im probs wrong lol! Yes we def finding out sex, 4 wks to go :)


----------



## claireybell

Aww you can see the lil nose in the pic aswell, cuteness x


----------



## GoldenRatio

ohhhh she is a cutie!!!! am i right?


----------



## iak

We were convinced it was a girl and everyone I showed the picture said it was a girl.


----------



## iak

But it's a BOY!! &#55357;&#56473;&#55357;&#56473;


----------



## iak

Is that the cord ? It can't be his boy bits
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17 KB
Views: 11


----------



## iak

And this one
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 36.7 KB
Views: 8


----------



## GoldenRatio

Yeap definitely a boy!! Congrats again, he looks adorable already


----------



## claireybell

Ahhh congrats on baby boy Iak :) boys are so cuddly & great feeders :hugs:


----------



## iak

Thank you we are so excited. Seems a lot more real now! I have started looking online already haha. Clairybell what date do u find out ? On the 3D/4d picture is that the cord ?


----------



## claireybell

Yes on the 3/4D pic thats the cord dangling from his tummy to up by his shoulder, id say boy in other pic because of the lil nub pic, you should get them to reconfirm at 20wk scan as it will be very obvs if def a boy hehe! 

Did the scanner actually see his winkle? We find out in about 4wks or so, 15th March, my birthday that week aswell, lovely birthday gift aswell :) 

Ahh so its thinking of boys names now ha ha ohhh the yes/no & def no??! Chats to come lol


----------



## iak

The scanner did but kept asking to see it and it was just the nub. Will have it reconfirmed at 20 week scan. She seemed very confident and they say 98 % right or money back. 

Ahh so exciting! when is your birthday? Mine is that week too. I'm on the 17th. 
We haven't actually spoken about names since we found out. Spoke about them a few weeks ago but nothing def. Do you have any feelings about what the baby is ? Do you feel the same as you did with Riley ?


----------



## claireybell

My birthdays on Sunday 20th, i slways get a shitty deal with birthdays on wknd as each yr i get close to a wknd birthday, it happens to be a leap year (like this year) and it skipped it from Saturday to Sunday Lol! 

Your lucky with yours as next leap year will skip yours from a Mobday to a Tuesdsy ha ha! 

Ah boys are lovely though Iak, id be very happy to be having another boy again but if its a Girl il be in shock haha! I feel slightly diff this pg with lotsa things so thats the only reason id say poss a girl but i reckon it'll be another boy.. Hmmm not ling to wait, hope it goes quickly :) 

With regards to your gender scan, i think boys are def more easy to recognise early on than girls, Rileys was blatainly obvs! It was stuck up in air at 12wks haha! I gave a clear as day pic!


----------



## iak

Haha aw bless you. Be nice to know before your birthday :) it will go quickly. I feel like these 3 and half months have gone so quick! Really looking forward to having a baby boy. I don't mind either way as it our first. oh really so did you guess at 12 weeks with Riley? My mum keeps saying they will reconfirm at 20 week. I have a 16 week scan and then one when I get back to London. 

Btw when do you have the downs testing ?


----------



## claireybell

Tell me about it, times going very fast, no doubt the time will slooooooow right down around 30wks when we're big & uncomfy Lol! 

Yeah Rileys boy bits was stuck up right in the air lol il post a pic in a minute haha! 

You may have to pay to have the Downes testing done hun as its only done between 10-14wks, after this time the fluid measurement that they take at the wont be accurate after 14 wks.. You nay need to investigate the Harmony blood test if you really want it done, i know its costly though asi dont think NHS do it., theres always the Amniocisis but i know you probs wouldnt want that done.. I think i spelt it wrong but its were they take some amniotic fluid for testing..


----------



## claireybell

Iak, this is Rileys 12wk scan.. His lil winkle was poked right up lol

https://i1204.photobucket.com/albums/bb416/claireybell81/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zpss6gkuoye.jpeg


----------



## iak

Aw bless him! Did you have a feeling at 12 weeks? Have you had the testing done? My hospital said between 15-20 weeks


----------



## claireybell

I had a feeling boy then .. 

Maybe the US does the testing diff, my results for Downes, Pataus & Edwards syndrome all came back ok, thank god :) will you be having the screening done?


----------



## iak

My hospital in uk said that. 

Ah good. Is there any risks of miscarriage ? How do they take the blood ?


----------



## claireybell

I think with an Amniosisis or however its spelt, theres a minimal miscarriage chance il google the percentage rate, the harmony blood test is less invasive but i dont think uk does it, private does but bloods get tested in US i think.. Its a around £400-600ish..


----------



## claireybell

1-100 chance of miscarriage with the Amnio test hun


----------



## claireybell

Iak 

I found a link for Harmony testing giving full details prices etc..

https://www.fetalmedicine.com/harmony-test


----------



## iak

Is there a risk on the normal test which you had ?


----------



## iak

:winkwink:Thank you for the information :)


----------



## claireybell

iak said:


> Is there a risk on the normal test which you had ?

With the standard test hun its just a panelling blood test & they measure the 12wk old babies fluid behind the neck, no physical risk as such but they give you a risk factor, im sure all is completely fine though hun X


----------



## iak

Thanks for the info. Found out I can have it between 16-20 wks here so I haven't missed it. Clairbell how are you ? Is bump showing ? 

Golden how are you ?


----------



## claireybell

Thats great Iak, so when you back over this side of the Pond? :) hows that lil dude doing in there? Any Movement feelings yet?? 

Think i just started feeling an odd pokey pop here & there hehe! 

Yeah i have a bumpy going on, mainly bloated aswellfrom uterus pushing everything up & out lol, you?? 

Golden & poppet & srobbins hope you ladies are doing ok X


----------



## GoldenRatio

Hey ladies! Im doing good and hope you are all well. 

I just had my last appointment with my doctor and we repeated my blood test. He confirmed pcos again but rest is all good, my progesterone was normal at least. So he gave me Metformin and i started that today. I will see him in three months and if i dont get pregnant by then, he will give me clomid.


----------



## claireybell

Hey Golden :wave: 

Oh im so glad hun :) ye know when my sister had clomid (pcos also) she went back to see specialist after 12wks aswell & she was nearly 9wks pg! ;) 

Fx'd you be right there very soon chick :hugs:


----------



## GoldenRatio

claireybell said:


> Hey Golden :wave:
> 
> Oh im so glad hun :) ye know when my sister had clomid (pcos also) she went back to see specialist after 12wks aswell & she was nearly 9wks pg! ;)
> 
> Fx'd you be right there very soon chick :hugs:

I just dont understand how clomid gonna help me since i already ovulate on my own. He said i have high LH compare to FSH so my eggs are not full developing or comin out at all. But if my eggs are not coming, why my temp shifts after ovulation. So complicated!!!

But he said metformin will balance FSH and LH and u will be pregnant because LH seems to be my only problem for now.


----------



## claireybell

Really hope the Metformin does the trick hun! Fx'd that in just a few wks time we will see big ol fat BFP pics from you :) oooh its gonna happen i can feel it Golden :hugs:


----------



## GoldenRatio

I hope so:hugs:

How is everything going with you? lets see ur baby bump! everyone, show me ur baby bump hehehe Poppet, its been 6-7 months for u i think, how hav u been? Do we know the gender yet?


----------



## claireybell

ooh yes! Poppet did you find out the gender? .. 

Yeah im doing ok Golden thanks hun, i borrowed my friends Doppler & literally got HB a few mins ago, very clear 142bpm hehe! I have a bump progression pic but il snap a quick bumpy pic now & upload ;)


----------



## claireybell

4ish months bumpy pic :) 

https://i1204.photobucket.com/albums/bb416/claireybell81/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zpscbi6zu1h.jpeg


----------



## GoldenRatio

Lovely bump! when will you go for scan next? Fx for team pink!


----------



## claireybell

Hehe thanx golden! Scan will be 2wks this Tuesday eeee!! Then il be half way arghhh! I'l def keep you updated with baby sex hun :)


----------



## iak

Golden- happy that things are looking up. Hopefully before you know it, you will be seeing that line. 

Clairybell- your bump is cute. I have no bump! Haha some days I just look bloated. But def put weight on my stomach don't know if that's eating a lot more.. I'm hungry all the time. 2 weeks!!! Will be here before you know it. Well I hope so I'm going home soon 4 weeks time and I'm so excited to back with my family. Thank god my OH is here haha. 

I've got my last scan in the US tomorrow..


----------



## claireybell

Thanku Iak

Its not all baby bump though, its mini bump pushing tummy up lol never had it with riley but my tummy muscles are pre stretched now ha ha! 

Ooh notling until your back on home soil girly :thumbup: 

Im sure you do have a lil pop out very down low on the tummy, i borrowed my friends baby hb doppler on Friday & have found hb a few times hehe still over 140bpm, & had some colostrum out of my right nipple in shower last night lol (sorry if tmi) its a new phases of this pg :) 

Iak, your tickers gone funky? Its all the writing, either you've pasted the wrong ticker its not for a forum or have you updated something & accidently deleted some of the icons?


----------



## iak

Yes lower down I can feel a bump coming :)

It's so nice hearing the heartbeat. I ve had the same on mine and they look like they are abit cracked! I can't believe how quickly this pregnancy is going I'm sure it will slow down haha. Everyone keeps saying it will feel slow when it's hot in August and your 9 months ahah. 

Yes I was messing around with it but sorted it out now. Did you do antenatal classes ?


----------



## claireybell

Thats what i reckon will happen aswell, it'll fly by until 25-30 wks ish then all of a sudden it'll be a fairly hot summer & it will DRAAAAAG lol! Saying that, it wasnt that hot the year Riley was born July 2012 it was cloudy & rainy the day he was born, his first birthday, omg scorcher!! 

They didnt really do Antenatal 'breathing' technique classes here on nhs & i was gutted but im sure if i Googled it they may have some somewhere but im still in debate of VBAC or planned csection... :-/ Are you doing any Antenatal bits? 

Nhs does do some classes in prep for birth & breastfeeding etc, im doing the breastfeeding refresher class (2hrs) Waterbirth class & theres another one but cant remember Lol


----------



## Poppet2016

Hey all.
Hope everyone is well. 
I'm good. Around the 6 month mark and all going well. 
I'm team pink :0)

Clairey - when do you find out? What would you like to have?

Golden - fingers crossed for you that all goes well and some happy news is looming for you!


----------



## claireybell

Poppet hey there lovely!! Awwww team Pink yay!!! Thats awesome congrats again :) 

Our scans 2wks today eeee! Very excited Lol! It be lovely if it was a girl but in a way i kinda now want a boy its weird lol! I think il be really happy & slightly disapointed in which ever the sex is but.. SO didnt say no to another baby in a few yrs when i mentioned it so you never know ;-)


----------



## iak

Thanks clairybell! I am going to look into anternatal classes when I get back.


----------



## iak

Congratulations Poppet2016 on team pink !


----------



## iak

Clairybell- went for a scan on Monday and my dates have changed again. Is this normal ?


----------



## iak

Or should I just stay with my the date from my last period ?


----------



## claireybell

They changed your due date again? Really? When was your scan when they gave you babys accurate date, was it around 12wks hun? How veryconfsusing, they shouldnt be changing it surely? Did they put you forward or back?


----------



## iak

At 12 weeks here they said 8th August. On Monday they said I was measuring at 17 wks. From my last period due date would be 12th August


----------



## iak

Sorry at 12 weeks they said 9th August. On Monday they said 8th August.


----------



## claireybell

Morning Iak :) Happy mother to be day xx 

I would keep you 12wk scan date hun, its only a couple days diff but baby probs in diff position ;) keep 9th august, that be the date that uk NHS will always go by :thumbup:


----------



## iak

Thank you Hun. Happy Mother's Day to you. I hope you have a lovely day!


----------



## iak

Clairybell when did you start to feel kicks with Riley? And what does it feel like ?


----------



## claireybell

With Riley it was between 17/18wks i think, def a good week or so before my 20wk scan & i had posterior placenta, this one ive only just started feeling odd poppy kicks these past 4/5 days & im just over 19wks with Anterior placenta. 

Its a weird sensation, kind of like a palpitation pop, i bet you have had some but not realised :) some ladies dont get anything until after 20wks for their first..

I was getting worried this time because i was expecting to feel movement much earlier on & nothing.. So i borrowed my friends Fetal Heart doppler Lol! Found hb straight away ha ha but its reassuring :thumbup:


----------



## iak

Thank you :) I love having a doppler! Are you planning to breastfeed ?


----------



## srobbins

Well it's a girl!!!!! :)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20160309_202703.jpg
File size: 38 KB
Views: 5









Screenshot_2016-03-09-22-26-58.jpg
File size: 19.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## claireybell

Ahhh congratulations srobbins :hugs: by going your ultrasound piccy i wouldve suggested girl aswell hehe how lovely! How you feeling?

Iak, il be giving my friends Doppler back next week after our scan, feeling lotsa swirls & kicks in there now but they are def good for reassurance! Plus, my friend just got her bfp last week after she had a loss & D&C last December so im so happy for her :thumbup:

I was in debate of breastfeeding again as Rileys feeds took hours sometimes & il be getting Riley sorted for school & not sure id have the time but il give it a go i think, its lovely & so easy with nightfeeds in the first few weeks not flapping around sorting bottles out Lol! 

I had spotting pains & spotting on Monday & Tuesday this week so be put on bedrest for few days although they never scanned to check! I think babys just pushing down & making me very achey, CM has returned to white now thank god! Scan next Tuesday eee!!


----------



## srobbins

I'm feeling a lot better. I can finally eat. Lol. Now just dealing with this sinus drainage.


----------



## claireybell

Ah hun, sinus issues are rubbish when pg, i had sinus infection early pg & my fave felt like it was gonna explode, hugs hun :hugs: so glad the sickness has gone, its horrid lol


----------



## iak

Congratulations Scrobbins! When are you due ?


----------



## iak

Clairybell- Oh how lovely for your friend. Yes I knew straight away that I wanted to breastfeed, but want to be prepared if i am unable. I have heard that some women can't express the milk. 

How are you feel now ? Did they say why you had spotting and what's spotting pains ? 

I hope you are resting! So Tuesday you know the gender ?


----------



## claireybell

No they never said what couldve caused it or even sent me to be checked over, was a little annoyed actually as nearly 20wks!! No more spotting & my CM is normal again thank god.. :thumbup: still achey but i think its how the baby is lying in there.. 

Eee yes Monday we will know so il post an update for you ladies hehe :) 

Im going to get bottles & all bits related incase breastfeeding gets too much esp with Riley, im hoping not as its lovely & def given me & Riley a lovely bond :hugs:


----------



## srobbins

iak said:


> Congratulations Scrobbins! When are you due ?

Due date is August 19! :)


----------



## iak

Good luck for tomorrow Clairybell :)


----------



## claireybell

Its on Tuesday Iak hehe but thankyou :)


----------



## iak

Oh I thought u said Monday but good luck for Tuesday! :))


----------



## claireybell

Hehe thankyou! 13.5 hrs encounting Lol.. Excited!! I'l you keep ye posted ;-)


----------



## iak

Excited for you!


----------



## iak

I have been ill for the last couple of days. I had pizza on Thursday night and felt so ill after. Only had a slice and had diaherra that night and then this morning the same. Been in bed since Thursday and being sick! Only started to feel abit better, but I've had loads of discharge. Do you know if that's normal ? And is diaherra normal ? Found lots on constipation but nothing on that. Discharge looks ok in color and doesn't smell (sorry tmi!)


----------



## claireybell

Was your discharge CM thick? I wonder where u been poorly hun through dehydrationis can affect the body in all ways i guess.. Plus hormones generally aswell, i still get rather large splurges of CM lol 

If your worried, you could always chat with midwife or Dr? Tummy bugs arent ever good esp when pg, keep your fluid & salts intake up hun, i think Diaralytes ok to drink still? Tastes like yak though :-/


----------



## claireybell

Ive had a few bouts of Diarrhea since November, all fine now though, tummy just abit more delicate to some foods.. Was anyone else ill Iak?


----------



## iak

No I just had the slice of pizza. Feeling alof better now but just feels like everything I eat it doesn't settle in my stomach. Discharge was not that think. Thicker than normal. I have been taken diaralytes has helped.. Yeah it taste horrible!


----------



## iak

Clairybell how did you get on ?


----------



## claireybell

Hey lovelies.. 

Well its a ... 

https://i1204.photobucket.com/albums/bb416/claireybell81/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zps0oskaxqr.jpeg


----------



## claireybell

GIRL!!! Arghhh cant believe it


----------



## iak

Yay aww so happy for you! How do you feel ?


----------



## GoldenRatio

claireybell said:


> GIRL!!! Arghhh cant believe it

:happydance::happydance::happydance: so happy for u! Everything is well? did u ask about ur spotting?


----------



## claireybell

Hehee thanks girls :hugs: yeah she said when everything stretches down liw it can put pressure & strain on cervix, not directly related to the baby but all was good, placenta anterior but up out the way xx im so thrilled hehe!! 

Golden, hows things with you hun? Has Dr specialist started you on some meds yet? X


----------



## iak

Yay


----------



## iak

You can start shopping Clairybell! I have my 20wk next week so nervous! 
How are you Golden?


----------



## srobbins

claireybell said:


> GIRL!!! Arghhh cant believe it

Yay!!!!!!!!! I'm so happy for y'all! Maybe next time we will have a boy! Hubby has already said we will be trying again for a boy next time. He is stoked about our little girl. :cloud9:


----------



## claireybell

SO is still in denial i think hahaa!! But i think it'll be great gor him as he has 2 boys now & a lil princess on the way & girls just adore their daddies :)


----------



## GoldenRatio

Thanks for asking claireybell and iak, im doing great. Its been 3 weeks that i have been on metformin. Will get clomid in may if i dont get pregnant by then. 

This month we werent really trying and im excited for our trip to cuba next week, i will test before we leave (Cd29) but not expecting anything since we didnt BD much during my fertile week.


srobbins! i see u having a girl too, congrats! Wishing you all healthy pregnancy.


----------



## claireybell

Ooh il be stalking to see how things are going for you Golden :hugs: i have everything crossed for you!! 

& Cuba!! How lovely! Be like a second honeymoon for you guys, have a lovely time & enjoy the sunshine :) not jealous.... Ha ha


----------



## iak

Yes you are right Clairybell, girls do love their daddies. My brother has 3 boys and a baby girl and she adores him. 

Golden- good luck with it. Can't wait to hear good news, have a lovely time
In Cuba!


----------



## Poppet2016

Clairey- Ahh congrats on the news of a little girl

Golden - goodluck - wishing you lots of good thoughts and feelings. 

Hope everyone is doing ok in their pregnancies x


----------



## claireybell

Thankyou Poppet, hope your doing ok :hugs:


----------



## iak

So got the 20 wk scan tomorrow and I'm so bloody nervous. Not only because the scan but I am having blood test too tomorrow and the nurses here have no idea how to take blood. I have never had a phobia of needles but since being in the u.s I have a massive fear... Feel physically sick thinking about it. Sorry but has to get it off my chest. Hope everyone is good :)


----------



## iak

On a plus will know for definite what baby is :)


----------



## claireybell

oh Iak im sure all will be completely fine hun! Why do they have in-experienced nurses taking Blood? i wouldnt want it done, can your Drs surgery in the US do them at all?

Excited for you to see your lil baby boy again though hehe x


----------



## iak

So relieved.. All went well today. Had a really nice nurse today and she done a great job. Clairybell I have no idea 3 times I have had blood taken I have had really bad experiences. Everything is well with baby boy, was told he is very photogenic! Haha He was waving at us too. It's getting more real now, although I hardly have a bump haha but I ve started to feel him move now :)) 

Clairybell- With your first pregnancy, did you have a scan after your 20 week one? If so when ? 

Have you thought of any names?


----------



## claireybell

So glad the bloods went well Iak, theres nothing worse esp if you have little veins.. 

Ahhh yey! Yup, theres no denying baby boy bits in there all swollen in the water hehe but so glad it all wennt well yay! With NHS in uk they only give you the 2 scans at 12 & 20wks, you can pay private to have more done but they can be pricey! Ultrasound Direct in the uk does them, i think they do a gender 4D scan from 16-30 wks & its only £79 which i had last week confirming it was a girl after my nhs scan, at 20wks it was awesome! 

I will be having 2 more scans with this pg as i am on a ttc study of which you get 5 ultrasounds eeee! My next is 28wks, they switch it to 3D aswell so im looking forward to that


----------



## iak

What is the 4D scan like ? I am debating whether to get one don't want to see too much of him before he comes out.. Kind of want the surprise what he is going to look like and all his features. 

2 scans is nothing. I've got a scan in London 2 weeks time so get to see baby boy again :) 

What is the ttc study ? How did you get yourself into that ? 

With your first pregnancy- how often did you have to see midwife ?


----------



## claireybell

Ooh il post a piccy & you can see hehe our lil girl inside looks just like our son Riley :) im so excited to see her ha ha roll on July! 

Ah yey another scan hehe bet you cant wait :hugs: 

In the first 6 months i think its every 6-8 weeks you see midwife & then 6-8 months every 4, last month its every 2 wks & then when your due & overdue, i gave my next obe at 24 wks :))

When i was pg with my son the Maternity hospital asked me if id like to tske part in a Vit D study, they take bloods throughout & get samples of placenta etc after baby arrives, anyway, a lady i know via my work, works in the Mat hospital & she said the have a study called Nipper which is a probiotic drink you take when pg & then they take bloods & extra scans etc to monitor how the body breaks downs sugars etc, you can Google it, its quite intresting, its a pain having bloods done & give hair samples etc but you get extra scans which is such a bonus :thumbup:


----------



## claireybell

Heres a 3/4d scan of her :)

https://i1204.photobucket.com/albums/bb416/claireybell81/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zps3lyzy6dx.jpeg


----------



## iak

Aw she is so cute! Well at least you get to have the scans I find them a massive reassurance. I've had 5 atm Been taking advantage of my insurance as its included Haha. Have you brought her anything yet?


----------



## claireybell

haha nice :) tbh that is def something il be doing if i had insurance that covered it hehe


----------



## srobbins

Well confirmed she is a girl and a very active little girl. She weighs 9 oz. :baby:
 



Attached Files:







edited pic.jpg
File size: 33.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## iak

Congrats Scobbins :) are you feeling any movement yet? Did they confirm at your 20week scan ?


----------



## claireybell

Aww congrats again srobbins :hugs: i have a similar pic of our lil girl with body & butt in air hehe! They certainly are lil wrigglers :)


----------



## srobbins

iak said:


> Congrats Scobbins :) are you feeling any movement yet? Did they confirm at your 20week scan ?

Yes I feel her move at times. She is right below my belly button. They confirmed at my anatomy scan last week that she is a girl! I will be 20 weeks this Friday. :) Hubby and I are both so excited. I go back for my 4D ultrasound on May 27th! I can't wait for that one!! :hug: :cloud9:


----------



## iak

Aww it's the best feeling. I started feeling baby boy on Mother's Day. Your only one week behind me. I'm 21 weeks on Friday :)


----------



## srobbins

iak said:


> Aww it's the best feeling. I started feeling baby boy on Mother's Day. Your only one week behind me. I'm 21 weeks on Friday :)

Oh wow what a wonderful Mother's Day gift! :) Our Mother's Day here in the states is May 8th. Pregnancy is such a blessing even with all my 1st trimester sickness. :baby:


----------



## claireybell

Aww movement is lovely :hugs: i get kicked alot in the bowels & always feel the need to chuff LOL! 

Has your sickness completely passed now srobbins?


----------



## srobbins

claireybell said:


> Aww movement is lovely :hugs: i get kicked alot in the bowels & always feel the need to chuff LOL!
> 
> Has your sickness completely passed now srobbins?

For the most part it has passed. Certain things make me gag or vomit! lol I love feeling her move. She has some long legs and big feet. But she gets it honest - I'm 5'8 and dh is 6'2!:dohh:


----------



## claireybell

oh she will most definately be tall then :) 

Will you be having anymore scans later in your pg or are you waiting to see now? 

im soooooo tempted to go have another 4D scan done around 28 wks if i dont get to see much on my study scans Lol.. although, apparently, when it comes to 3/4D scans, if you have an anterior placenta it really makes a diff to the pictures & they wont be as clear.. typical!


----------



## srobbins

claireybell said:


> oh she will most definately be tall then :)
> 
> Will you be having anymore scans later in your pg or are you waiting to see now?
> 
> im soooooo tempted to go have another 4D scan done around 28 wks if i dont get to see much on my study scans Lol.. although, apparently, when it comes to 3/4D scans, if you have an anterior placenta it really makes a diff to the pictures & they wont be as clear.. typical!

Yes we go back May 27th for my 4D - I will be 28 weeks then. I can't wait! :)


----------



## claireybell

Ah wow i bet you cant wait :) fx the wks will move swiftly until scan time


----------



## iak

Hii how is everyone ? Is it me or these weeks going by quickly... I hope it continues :)


----------



## claireybell

Hey there Iak & gals

Yup too fast its scares me hahaa i have so much baby shopping to do yet! 

Im 24 wks tomorrow holy moly!! 

Golden, hope your doing ok X


----------



## GoldenRatio

Holaaa! Im good, still not pregnant hehe:shrug:


----------



## claireybell

Golden hey :wave: 

Sorry to hear that lovely.. :hugs: 

How does the Metaformin work hun? The body probsbly needs a good couple of cycles to get used to it & do its thing xx


----------



## GoldenRatio

Its going good with metformin, i lost some weight and my last cycle bleeding was 5 days which is a good sign.


----------



## iak

Sounds good golden.. Hopefully some good news will be heading your way. 

Clairybell- tell me about it! Do you have a lot from when you had Riley that you have kept ? Also after 20 weeks do we have blood tests ?


----------



## claireybell

i have everything crossed for you Golden :hugs:

Iak, i dont think they do bloods at every Midwife apt but they do later in Third Tri i think, if you in the UK around 26-28 wks you will have a Glucose Intollerance test (fasting) to check for gestational diabetes, mines in 4 weeks, there not that bad as ive had one done before & you feel lots perkier as soon as you ve drunk the syrup based drink they give you, takes 2hrs start to finish but then after you can eat wht you want :)


----------



## claireybell

forgot to add that if your feeling tired alot & breathless they may want to take some blood randomly to check for anaemia


----------



## iak

Ok thanks for that. Yep I'm back in the uk now. Came back a week ago! What do you mean it takes 2hours start to finish? 

Worried about the whole diabetes - when I was in USA I was consuming sugar stuff and there it's like double in everything


----------



## claireybell

Bascially with the Fasting bloods, you get to your apt, i think they take blood, then give you the drink & then 2 hrs later (only allowed to drink water & nothing else) they take some more blood, then the test is done.. its just the waiting around for 2 hrs uhh.. 

if anythng shows up (im sure your fine hun) you get contacted by the hospital of where you had the bloods done or where you care is & then they advise from there i think.. 

obvious things with gest diabetes is, mega thirst, urgent peeing in night (but i get that aswell more so now) but mainly if baby is showing bigger than expected.. but sometimes these happen & its not Gest diabetes :)

dont worry too much hun..


----------



## iak

Ok thanks. 2 hour wait? Oh great. They make you wait for ages as it is for an appointment let alone 2 hours. Yeah me too need to pee a lot and get thirsty but baby is measuring fine atm. 

Did you go to anternatal classes with Riley ?


----------



## claireybell

I know, but app it takes 2 hrs for the body to process the drink, eughhh! 

I went to a couple when pg with Riley but not the 3 weekly course they advise you to go on, like what happens in labour room & they show you forceps & basically all the stuff they'll use if anything happens.. F**k that! Id rather not know LOL! 

Ive enrolled on the breastfeeding workshop same as before as its really helpful, waterbirth & vbac class but i may opt for the planned csection this time around as i had one previous due to Riley being Breech.. Oh decisions! Will you be enrolling on any hun? X


----------



## iak

Yes I have enrolled on all 3. I think we both got the same sheet haha. I looked online but you have to pay for the 6 week ones. I'm the first out all my friends to have a baby, so would like to meet other mums. Also be good for OH as he is nervous. Was Riley an emergency c section. I would like to find a workshop for water births, if everything goes well would like to have a water birth. Can't wait to have baby now... 

In a way I would like to be naive to labour as its my first and I don't want to know too much about the pain that I am going to face. Sounds stupid I know but i think the more I know, the more I'm going to be stressed out about the big day.


----------



## claireybell

That exactly how i feel, the more you know anout labour & what happens scares me & id rather not know lol! 

Riley was a planned csection as he was Footling Breech, so no labour or anything which is why im tempted to opt for a planned csection this time around Lol! 

Im enrolled ofvthe Waterbirth workshop aswell incase i decide Natural birth ha ha but with Riley is was fully booked out but i think all thats fone is they show you around the ward, the tubs & go through dos/dpnts of waterbirth eyc, once waters have popped you cant use the tubs do it really just depends on the birth really :)


----------



## iak

How far along were u when you had planned csection ? 

Fully booked... Oh so does it depend on the day whether they have tubs available.. So even if you do opt for a water birth and everything goes to plan, you still may not get to have one due availability ? Also wanted to ask, when do they give you a rough indication of how much baby will weigh?


----------



## claireybell

Yeah, if all tubs are in use then you wont get to use one, my midwife thos afternoon said the 2 tubs they have on labour ward at Princess Anne have been out of use the last few months pfft but as ive had a previous csection, waterbirths are a no no it seems as im deemed as 'high risk' oh well.. The like you on dry land as such so they can monitor you it seems! 

But if your in early labour & a tub comes available you can use it :thumbup: you should have no probs hun! 

I dont know if baby weight estimates are done in uk, i never had one with Riley.. :-/ but i guess you can ask about them? 

They found out Riley was breech (purely coincidental yikes) at literally 38 wks!! Far too far along for him to turn, he had been that way for a while i think, i had felt his head under my rib for ages before, they tried the ECV baby turning procedure but he never turned, booked cesection for 39+2.. I wasnt happy lol


----------



## iak

Oh right I didn't even think about that. Thanks for the heads up! 

Hopefully this pregnancy will go more smoothly. Today was the last time I went to hospital as midwife appointments are done at GP. Felt so weird thinking that next I will be there will be when baby is due! Eekkkk 

How are u feeling ?


----------



## claireybell

Ive requested to to be referred to a consultant as im thinking i may want a csection.. But indecisive aswell lol

Yeah am doing ok, just cant seem to kick this bloody cold, had it for 2 weeks just lingering about :( my bumps pushed right up now & gets soooooo uncomfy after i eat its awful.. Didnt have that with Riley, how you doing Iak? Are u waking again to pee in the night? Drives me nuts Lol


----------



## iak

The best thing to do is discuss with the consultant. I was under the consultant as I had a cyst that they found early in the pregnancy but today I had an appointment and it is all normal and has gone. Sometimes in the early pregnancy the hormones produces a cyst which is healthy, so everything is good and now been referred back to midwife. My hospital don't do midwife appointments and found out my GP doesn't have a GP so I have to find someone local that has a midwife. Really peed off! 

Oh and the worst thing is you can't take anything.. Feel for you :( plenty of fluid and rest. I'm ok bump is starting to grow. Feel fat though! I'm in between a bump and looking podgie haha. I'm off to a baby show on Sunday so looking forward to that. Yes been getting up to pee it's so annoying. I use to get up 2-3 times a night but gone to once now. Has your sickness passed ? 

Are you having a baby shower ?


----------



## claireybell

Ah love going to those baby shows/events, they sell all sorts, & you can get some good bargains & cuuuuutest baby outfits hehee! 

Yes sickness has completely gone now, i really dont know know how some cope having sickness all the way through.. We're lucky i guess :thumbup: 

I had a suprise baby shower with Riley, both my sisters organised it, im not sure if i will have one this time around.. If ones arranged suprise again it'll be lovely but i feel abit cheeky organising my own & then invite people to buy me presents hahaa! 

Are you having one hun? Im sure your friends & family will organise a lovely supruse pne :hugs: ooh have you told everyone about what gender yet?


----------



## iak

Yes i can't imagine vomitting for 9 months. My mum and sister want to arrange one. I know what u mean by inviting people yourself haha. We were going to keep it from everyone but I want everyone to be involved especially when I go shopping be lovely to go friends, so yes everyone knows. If it was our 2nd baby we wouldn't of found out the gender, but seeing it as its our first baby we both wanted to be prepared. I'm sure you will have a surprise baby shower. 

Has it fully sunk in that you will be having a daughter ? How is Riley dealing with a new baby coming into his world ?


----------



## claireybell

Ah thats nice of your mum & sister :) i wonder if you get a Nappy cake made? My friend did one for me, 4 tiers of rolled napues with cuddly toys & baby outfits, it was awesome! I think i have a photo somewhere il see if i can find it :) 

Everyone knows the gender with us aswell, although when i say 'yes its a girl' i feel the need to say 'apparently' lol! 

Part of me is sad that its not another boy but im excited for a girl aswell, its definately weird saying Daughter ha ha! 

We are still in debate of 2 names we like, 'Lara' & 'Nuala' pronounced Noola, i like Lara more because i thought of it haha! Have you guys thought of any names yet or its all hush hush? :)


----------



## iak

Yes it is being left to them... I don't want to be involved other than knowing day and time and saying who I want there. 

CB, your a cauliflower!!! 

Aww it's so nice that you will have one of each. Is this the last baby ? Or you planning for more after. 

Aww lovely names. Did you have a name ready for Riley or did you wait until he was born? We have discussed names but we have no idea! I have names for a girl but not for a boy haha But I think if it was a girl it would be the other way round. When we decide on a name we will see if it suits him when he is born. I don't want to be 100% on a name just have a few ideas. I can't even think of 2. We won't be telling family or friends of a name until he is born. Although everyone keeps mentioning names lol.


----------



## claireybell

Haha i know that feeling, everyone says ooh what about this one/that one & its like.. 'Erm no!!' Lol! 

I know a Cauliflour eeeesh!! And a very wriggly one at that ha ha!

Well, SO only wanted us to have 2 but hasnt definately said no to a 3rd but we'll see.. I may have this one & say no, no more :haha: how about you guys? Just the one or see how it goes? 

I thought of Riley & we both liked the name, then i changed my mind as SO told everyone thats his name grrr but then we couldnt settle on another boys name so he kind of got his choice of name, my turn with baby girl Lol


----------



## iak

Yeah I keep saying it's not easy to choose a name and stick to it. I have a feeling that the baby will not have a name for a while! 

It's weird as my OH never brings it up but when I do he goes yeah we need to decide soon. We will def have more than 1, he wants 6! I am like no not 6. 3 yes.


----------



## claireybell

6 omg!! Lol! 

My sister has 4 but i think 3 if anything is probs my limit unless the last pg be twibs eek!


----------



## iak

Haha I know. My brother has 4 and they are all under the age of 6.

When are u having the 4D scan ?


----------



## claireybell

My next scan is at 28wks & they may do a couple of 4d snaps then.. I am tempted to go private for a 4d one but apparently if you have Anterior placenta it really affects the clearness of the images so they wont be as great .. :-/ This is what the scan lady told me at the private ultrasound i had at 20wks

Will you be having one?


----------



## iak

Is the 28 wk one part of the survey you are doing ? Yes I have heard that. I don't know debating whether to or not. I like the idea of not knowing who they are going to look like. Find that the 4d will ruin that.


----------



## claireybell

Yes its part of the survey, il also have the glucose tolerance bloodctest done that morning aswell, hoping they do the blood stuff first so i can drink the drink before the scan.. Dreading feeling awful :( 

I know on the 4d 20-21wk one i had i had a couple of clear face pics & she looks just like Riley does, i never had a proper 3/4d scan with Riley though but i wish i had, i probs wont have anymore done even though they are soooo tempting, they're very pricey though these private scans! Cha ching!!


----------



## iak

Is the test that bad ? So when I have my midwife app at 28 weeks, I will have the blood test done? 

I know i went to baby show yesterday and they were selling a package for 130 and had nothing in it! You can look on groupon ect for deals.


----------



## claireybell

My glucose blood test is being done by the study as its part of the study, the midwife wont do the test its done at hospital or a clinic usually.. But some Drs surgerys do them m, the nurse usually, maybe ask your midwife what the procedure is hun? 

Its not that bad a test really, a blood test, drink the glucose drink & then 2hrs later they draw blood again & thats it done, its the whole fasting thing im never good at, pg or not Lol

Ooh Asda has their baby-toddler event at the moment, i just got 144 size 1 pampers for £12! Bargain :) i need get more as in the first few weeks they get through about 9-11 nappies a day esp if breastfeeding uhh Riley would s**t all the time :rofl: lol


----------



## iak

Yeah will if my doctors do it. Really how long are they in size 1 usually ? 

Do you get any pains round your stomach? Had some pains like tightening when I was getting out of bed and also back ache.


----------



## claireybell

Riley was in size ones for about a month or so but boys grow rapidly, size 2-3 he was in alot longer.. He probs got through lotsa nappies because he was breastfed for first few months & the Milk goes through them loads quicker than formula, sadly Riley wouldnt feed if he was Wet or Poopy.. Fussy bugger Lol! 

You've probs been exp braxton hicks.. Mine does it all the time, started noticing around 11wks this time & 14wks with Riley, its weird hardening pulling sensation, mine gets really uncomfy, i think i have SPD - pelvic pain which radiates to thighs, lower back & everywhere, she must be laying really low i think, have you had any pelvic pressure at all? Im like an old woman hobbling around most evening lol


----------



## iak

Thanks clairybell. How many nappies do you get for the first month ? How many do they tend to go through a day ? 

Did you buy formula before you gave birth just in case he didn't feed ? Sorry lots of questions! First time mum haha 

Yes I think so comes and goes. Not too much on pelvic pressure. I said the other day that I think he will arrive early but everyone must feel like that. How's everything going with you ? You must have midwife app coming up soonish


----------



## iak

How's OH dealing with pregnancy ?


----------



## claireybell

Hullo my lovely

Lol d'ya know what, i actually messaged my sister earlier adking how many size 1's should i get as i really cant remember ha ha!! I think il get 3 size 1's & a size 2 to begin with & see how we go lol, i didnt buy Formula just incase with Riley but i had all the bottles.? Whats that about ha ha!! I will be this time incase breastfeeding doesnt work out due to length of feeds & school runs in morning etc.. 

Newbies can get through anything from 8-10 nappies a day roughly, lotsa pee & loadsa poop if on the Boob.. 

Am doing ok, just feeling really achey & i having lotsa shooting pains on my Tail Bone ouch!! My 27-28 wk scan for that study is next Tuesday & next Thursday is midwife :) 

Whens your next mw apt hun? Hope hubby is giving you lotsa foot rubs :hugs: 

SO asks 'hows my girls doing today' its very sweet, for the first time i know hes not talking about my Boobs Lol


----------



## iak

How many is that in a pack then ? Yeah I'm thinking if I'm in hospital and he doesn't take the boob, what am I going to do! I've got bottles anyway but going to use them to express. 

Oh baby girl has obviously found her spot to lye! Oh is it 3D/4d? My mw app is on 19th and then have the dreaded blood test on 20th. Hubby is obsessed with the boobs and nipples are extra sensitive haha. Aww bless him so it's sinking in that you are not only going to be the female in the house. It will be nice for you to have extra time with baby whilst Riley is at school


----------



## iak

I have the worst headaches for the last week. It's on the side of my head starting off on one side and now is on the other side and feels like it is at the back of my eye. Take paracetamol and then it comes back. OUchy!


----------



## claireybell

Ah hun, headaches are the worst :( lotsa water, are you sleeping very well? Sometimes i get them when ive had crappy sleep.. 

Ooh on tv i just saw Tesco have their Baby event on, buy one get one free on Nappies, ends this Sunday i think?! The bumper packs i have are packs of 72 lol but giving that between 8-11 ish a day, 72 wont last long ha ha!! 

In hospital they usually provide lil teeny newborn bottles & formula, dont bother taking any bottles & formula etc with you, i never did with Riley, never occured to me too but my sister never did & they provide them so dont stress there hun :thumbup: 

I was Googling about tailbone pain in pg, it can shift around & lower die to the 'relaxin hormone' its been horrendous at work, i dont think i can take another 3 months of x2 days a week desk job in pain, getting up & trying to sit down is awful, think im going to have to indulge in a sitting pillow Lol

The scans mainly 2d but they will switch it over to 3/4d for a couple of bits, really hoping for a lovely face piccy, fx hehe! 

Ah is that you glucose blood test on 20th? You'll be fine hun, i think its just the thought of it & not eating anything, we will power through it :)


----------



## iak

Headaches have got better. Sleeping fine but just been abit stressed out so maybe that's why. Ok thanks for the nappy advice haha

Since yesterday my stomach has been getting really hot just under where my bra line is and feels hot inside, have you heard of this ? Tried googling it but haven't really found anything.

I can't believe your 28 weeks already. I have downloaded an app on my phone for the countdown, really looking forward for going into labour and having baby boy. I bet I'm not saying that when the time comes. Are you going to go on mat leave early ? I know what you mean I get it when I have driven for too long. 

When is your scan ? I really want another scan! Although I have had like 6 haha


----------



## claireybell

Hey hun! Im 27wks :) but nearly 28 lol! 

My 27-28wk scan is on Tuesday eee excited!! Just hope i can see a clear face pic & they can check to see definate girls bits Lol! 

I havent experienced the hotness on/under the skin but i think its where your skins stretching hun, its kinda like a burning sensation i guess, are you usung any oils on the tummy to help elasticity to reduce any stretchmarks? Im using a kind of 'Bio Oil' but cheaper version with Vit E etc, smells ok & for 99p in Savers why not lol

Hahaa 6 scans total so far! They get addictive like poas lol! Do you have anymore booked here or you thinking of a 4d one abit later on? 

Probs wont do early Mat leave, i did 7wks with Riley - 3 of those were holiday - OMG i was sooo bloody bored lol! Theres only so much cleaning one can do :haha: 

I have 2 wks hols to take so il take a week before my 'planned csection date' whenever that is & then a week after then start Mat leave i think, want to get Mat leave money to last as long as poss! I will have a planned csection around 39wks & if i labour beforehand il see how i go but if i need to be intervene'd with, they'll section me! 

I looked forward to labour with Riley, plus near the end your huge & its like 'get the ffff outta me' LOL! Sadly Riley was breech & i was gutted about that but my anxietys have grown since so i am more calmer about csection :) 

You doing much this bank hols? We just had a Curry take out.. Man i feel whale like lol! Hows your bump? Load a piccy hun X


----------



## iak

How exciting. Upload some pics after Tuesday. Have you heard of the hotness sensation ? No more booked. Was thinking of 4d at like 32 weeks. We had one when we had the gender scan at 14 weeks in USA but was not clear. I like the idea of not knowing what features he has so will probs not to have the 4d scan. 

Oh really yeah I'm not working atm but finishing off my masters so preoccupied with that until June/July. So are r u def going with csection ? It's weird that you will know the date that she is coming and you don't have to wait around. 

No nothing planned. May start cleaning out wardrobes as haven't done anything since we have been back from USA. i have so many clothes that I won't be wearing for summer so will be putting some away... Makes me sad but I'm a preggo for now as OH likes to call me! What about you? Any plans ?


----------



## claireybell

No ive not heard of the hotness sensation but probs to do with the skin, could always drop the midwife a quick text? .. 

Yeah i know there will be no suprise again with a planned csection but if i have it booked in ready & if i change my mind abit later i will cancel it :)

Omg im so ready to start the 'nesting' cleaning but its waaay to early! If i start it now il end up re doing it later & i have no energy hahaa!! 

Cant believe im still awake at midnight ughhh! I'l feel knackered tomorrow as alarm for SO goes off at 6! Think hes working tomorrow morning.. Hmm! 

I get called 'tubby' lol!! I dont mind as pre pregnancy i was too slim so i quite enjoy being a waddling mini chunk :haha:

No plans as yet for tomorrow afternoon, might make a roast dinner or bake a cake, really loving Banana cake at the moment mmm!


----------



## iak

Believe it or not I'm only meeting my midwife on 19th. My hospital does not have midwife appointments, so after your 20 week scan you have to see community midwife and my gp does not have midwives. So I'm in the middle of registering at a gp down the road from me. 

hope you feel sleep soon after writing that! Clairybell how much clothes did you have for Riley like newborn, 0-3 months ect. I don't know how many outfits to buy baby for newborn, 0-3 months. 

Yeah although I do feel my bum getting bigger, I put my size 10 skinny jeans on the other day, they were tight but still fit. I was so happy. As long as I get back to my size 8 after baby is born I will be very happy. 

Did you end up making your roast dinner/ banana cake ? What recipe do you follow for banana cake? OH loves banana milkshake, may try a cake haha 

We ended up going for brunch and then to the racers. Ashame the weather is typical May Day weather!


----------



## iak

How many weeks will you be when they do csection? Good that you are will be prepared this time and know what to expect.


----------



## claireybell

I have my midwife apts at my Drs surgery aswell, never have had any at the hospital but i think if consultant led its diff. Honestly i had way too much 0-3 months clothes, vests etc, people just give you loads new & used & honestly you eont even use half of it Lol you end up having a few items that you love seeing them in & it gets re-washed ha ha! 

No we ended up going out for lunch today, TGI Fridays mmmmmm i had sizzling fajitas & i still cant move now :haha: I found a basic Banana cake recipe on Google, i think it may of been on Mumsnet actually which says to add milk aswell but it makes the mixture too sloppy, never made that either.. I may do tomorrow! 

Omg the weathers been crap this afternoon hasnt it??! Alot nicer tomorrow & 19degreed Friday or warmer more inland :) 

csection will be booked for 39 wks same as Rileys so im thinking probs on or around the 25th July.. Eeek! Not long!! 

Ooh Asdas baby event is closing soon or has already, anyway their already liw priced items are even lower!!! Pop on down & grab a bargain :thumbup:


----------



## iak

How many packs of bodysuits and vests should I buy for newborn? Struggling to decide whether to buy newborn or 0-3 months as I have no idea how much he is going to weigh. I love asda baby clothes, they have lovely baby clothes. I remember looking in there when my nephew was born and I brought him some lovely Disney stuff. 

Oh I love TGI although hardly go there. I love their cocktails will have to go once baby arrives haha. Weather is meant to be nice on Friday. Although I wake up and it looks nice but cold outside.

When you think about it that it will be end of July it does not feel long at all. Hopefully will go quick. I feel like the days are going past so quick.

How's Riley with bump ? Have you managed to buy anything for her or are you going to sort everything out nearer the time. We brought the pushchair the other week. Can't wait for it to arrive... Never thought I'd be so excited for a pushchair haha 

Did you buy a cot before Riley arrived ? I don't know whether to buy it when he is a couple of months as we will be moving in August/ September.


----------



## iak

Oh how was your scan ?!!


----------



## iak

I had 25 wk checkup with GP today. All is well, so funny the doctor went to check heartbeat and he was kicking the Doppler off haha 

I love how they are developing characters already!


----------



## claireybell

Hahaaa cheeky lil munchkin!! I love it when they kick at the Doppler :hugs: so glad Drs apt went well hun :hugs: 

Ive made a lust of things to get as we have literally nothing apart from baby bath, baby carseat & just nappies that ive buyed! Il copy a picture of list for you hun.. 

Only thing with baby boys is that once they're born they grown really quick, Riley was out of his Moses basket & i cot by like 6-7wks he just got big Lol! 

Rileys looking forward to having a sister, although i think hes more excited about a present we'll get from her to him hahaa bless him! Scan went well today, have a face piccy & shes def a girl measuring just right for gestation! Il post a pic in a minute along with the list hun.. Although, my glucose test didnt go well, i had fully hydrated veins & they couldnt draw blood, my body was being a nightmare, i have bruises & pierce holes everyon both arms & hands do in end, test never got done Lol so ive just munched out on everything!!


----------



## claireybell

Baby girl piccy 

https://i1204.photobucket.com/albums/bb416/claireybell81/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zps2xi4vua8.jpeg


----------



## claireybell

and the list!!! Lol! Ive probs forgotten bits so in baby books & online they have lists aswell :) just to give you done ideas.. Remembering you'll get given loads, people just cant help themselves ha ha

https://i1204.photobucket.com/albums/bb416/claireybell81/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zpsovdkvumg.png


----------



## claireybell

Love you avatar piccy aswell hun <3


----------



## iak

Thank you so much clairybell, so lovely of you to send your list. I have seen lots of lists but none of them say how much of things. Are your vests and rompers newborn size ?

Glad scan went well and she looks adorable. Haha girl bits are still there. You sound like you are still in shock that it is a girl.. Ahhhh :)

Clairybell I was scared about the diabetes test and now I feel worst lol still got two weeks though. I hate when they can't find the veins. Have they booked you in for a different date ? 

I may order cot then and just keep it in the box just incase we haven't moved yet. Do you think it's worth getting a changing table ?


----------



## iak

Thanks after our 12 week scan I sent friends this when I was still in the USA


----------



## claireybell

Your more than welcome :thumbup: 

Yes sorry, newborn sizes & maybe an extra pack actually for 0-3 or upto a month old, forgot to add to the list 'Infacol' drops! Drops for trapped wind &/or Colic, can be used from birth & it just eases their wind, worked great with Riley :)

If your having a nursery or baby has his own bedroom you could always look at getting a change unit to store everything on but its completely upto you hun & what style bedroom you'll be having, we had a change board that sat ontop of the Cot, helped loads as i had a csection, no bending down etc.. I think il be getting another one :) 

The glucose test itself is usually ok just makesure your well hydrated as you can drink lotsa water so it'll plump ye veins up, i think my body just doesnt like needles Lol! You will be fine hun :hugs: I have to let my midwife know on Thursday & she'll probs rebook via the normal routes .. Only due to my Dad having type 2 Diabetes which he only got because he was so old bless him but they wanted to test me anyway pffft!!! 

Think il mooch about Thursday morning to get some baby bits purchased hehe!


----------



## iak

Ok great thanks. I will put that on my list just in case. Yeah will see how it goes, will need to get baby chest of draws or wardrobe so just get a top changing. 

Do you have to sit there for 2 hours ? Hopefully next time they will be able to find one.


----------



## iak

Does your hubby go with to baby shop ? Mine was so overwhelmed at baby show although he was very keen to go into mamas and papas when we were at Westfields the other day


----------



## claireybell

Nah he leaves all the shopping to me lol but when we will be looking for a buggy & cot he will come with as he can buy it ha ha! The other bits will be mainly my dept for buying so i dont mind :) ah bless your hubby, thats so sweet him getting excited & involved aswell, kinda wish my SO was abit more like that but hey ho.. 

You can sit & wait around or leave & go back for the second blood test its completely upto you, id take magazines & have a full battery on my iphone lol id be tempted by food smells of café's & fish n chip shops ha ha!

Have you seen any buggys that you like yet? I want one with a bright red cover :)


----------



## iak

Aww yes bit like mine then. We brought the pushchair and car seat together, it took us 3 hours to decide and ended up having a row about it. He then gave in lol. 

We got a travel system so it comes with carry cot, the bit for when he is older and also we can put the car seat on. Excited for it to arrive :))

I went into boots today wanted to get myself some bath things ended up getting a unwind bath soak for bump. Got baby boy two rompers, they had lovely girl ones too. Two for £8. I ll post a pic of them. Got them 0-3 months. Don't know if it will still be warm though.


----------



## iak




----------



## iak

I love the bright colours! Esp as he is going to be a summer baby
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## claireybell

Ahhhh i saw those Rompers in Boots today aswell :) Bright boys clothes are soooo cute, you should def check out Mothercares range of Jools Oliver Little Bird range, sooo gorgeous!! You'll spend loads haha!! 

Hahaa men will always give in to our pg hormonal spats Lol 

Got myself a crib today, my friends mum had one that my friend used for her baby only 3 times, so il be having that, so excited ha ha well il be buying it for £40 :thumbup: 

Im itching to go out & buy out everything.. Kind of like nesting for goods ha ha


----------



## claireybell

Oh it'll def be still warm enough to wear those Rompers hun :) he can wear cool woolen cardigans & lil bootys with them hehe


----------



## iak

Yeah I love the Jools stuff although it's so overprice. I have fallen in love with the Peter rabbit things in mothercare. They have lovely outfits. 

Oh how lovely, what's the cot like ? Did you get rid of Riley things or are u just everything new for baby girl. 

Yeah that's what I thought when I got home he will be wearing a cardie anyways. You have just given me a thought, I need to get some booties that will go with these haha. I will be doing my serious shopping mid July for all his bath stuff, towels and everything.

How many weeks in advance did you pack your bag ?


----------



## claireybell

Its a square white crib that literally just moves left & right very slightly but doesnt rock as such, she showed me on a website but i cant remember which one but i like it lol she should be getting a pic this wknd so il post it when i get it, just one less thing buying a moses basket.. 

Well, alot of stuff we had with Riley was given to us & after it was used it was basically knackered, we have a couple of items but the actual Cot, mattress & buggy will be brand spanking new this time, the matress was brand new for the cotbed ladt time though. 

Omg i know her little bird range is abit £'cha-ching but so cute ;) 

I think i had my bag packed from around 35-36 wks as anytime in the last 4 wks it can happen, full term is classed from 37wks, i never had a bag though i had my mini wknd pull along suitcase hahaa i hobestly had stuff in there that you would never use! I even packed my Nintendo DSi lol im mean wtf was i thinking?? Id get bored??! HAHA :rofl:


----------



## iak

Will you be buying a Moses basket too? I'm after a white Moses basket and white cot. 

Have you looked at any pushchairs ? Yeah that's what I'm going to do hehe. I will have one for me, one for baby and some food/drink. Did your hubby stay with you ? 
Haha I bet you didn't even look at the DSi


----------



## claireybell

No we wont be getting a Moses basket now as i have the crib coming from my friend, if she never offered that then yeah i def wouldve got one, they look so ickle & cute in them :hugs: 

SO stayed with me all day & most of night after the csection but during the day he was working & then came up on visiting hrs, then had the whole week off when we both come home, he'll probs do the same again or maybe 2 wks as we'll have Riley aswell :) 

If i end up labouring this time SO will stay the whole time until bubs arrives, id yell at him otherwise lol

Ive seen a nice Red buggy in mothercare actually,, i think its a 3 wheeler, we wont need a carseat so it may work out a lil cheaper.. I love Red haha & its a girl so its a must i think ;)

You've found a travel system you like havent you? What colour is it?


----------



## claireybell

Oh nooo my DSi stayed packed in my hospital bag hahaa i was do naive first time around lol


----------



## iak

Aw how lovely. Lucky girl! You will have to post a picture when you get it. 

When my SIL gave birth my brother had go home at like 9pm. I want my OH to stay. Unless you give birth in daytime I think they send them home. Oh yes red is lovely. What car seat will you have ? 

I got a black one, I wanted something that he wouldn't blend in with what he is wearing haha. I know black with babies but I fell in love with it! Will post a picture. 

I think everyone is naive first time round. I will be and I kind of happy to be, although I like to be prepared. As long as I have everything in place, baby can come whenever. I have a feeling he will be early but I think everyone thinks that


----------



## iak

Don't forget to pack your dsi this time round. You could make it like its your lucky charm :))


----------



## iak

Buggy
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## srobbins

Hey ladies! Just wanted to say Hello! Everything is still going great here! I'm craving watermelon! lol I go May 18th for my Glucose testing - fingers crossed I pass test#1. I love being pregnant so far! It is such a blessing!


----------



## claireybell

ooh Iak i luuurve that buggy, its a beaut!! :thumbup: we have a mamas & papas carseat, i need to fit it in our car actually as its diff to the last car it was in.. If it dont fit right then another one will be purchased, its a grey/black one, pretty boring lol! I like the red maxi cosy ones :) 

Srobbins, hey hun! How are you doing? Have you made any purchases yet?? :hugs: 

I do love being pg but im so uncomfy, i eat & my belly bloats under my ribs, sooo uncomfy :( i just ate tons at a bbq.. Regretting it now lol


----------



## claireybell

Im sure your glucose test will be fine hun, as long as your fully hydrated :) 

My one didnt go that great but after my midwife apt yesterday it appears my iron was reeeeally low so i now have tablets for it, app low iton can thicken the blood & make blood tests bit tricky, hmmm... That be why my glucose test was rubbish & hardly any blood was drawn x

Girls we are on page 100 :)


----------



## iak

Thank you Hun. It's a travel system so it's 3 in one. We can put car seat on it too, so will make life a lot easier. Is it the same one you had with Riley ? Although there red maxi cosi one will make the pushchair you want to get haha. I ve spent the day walking round Oxford street I'm exhausted now. Brought some dresses that hopefully will be more flattering than the ones I have and a pair of shorts although I'm thinking shorts and pregnancy doesn't really go. Ahh I feel so fat on some days :( Clairybell did you get your test booked in again? 

Hey Scrobbins, how are you? I'm good pregnancy is going well. I have my glucose test on 19th may. Let me know how you get on. Really not looking forward to the test. When are you due ?


----------



## claireybell

Yes its the same carseat we used with Riley, new ones just for the car sre fairly cheap to get so we may get a new one yet.. Hmmm decidions decisions lol

ahhh maternity dresses, i bet they're super cute! Where did you purchase from?? 

I need to indulge in some mat clothes soon as im living in my mat jeans & vest tops eith stretchy tops.. Its an excuse to shop ha ha! & weathers getting warmer now :) 

No, midwife said she wont rebook the glucose test as the only reason she did do it was because my dad had it but debeloped it over the age of 70 which is very common & controlled it with diet, other than that no other reason & growth scans detail baby is growing just right for gestation so shes not concerned.. Im glad lol!


----------



## iak

Oh that's good, do you have the one with the base? I didn't get any maternity dresses, I don't think I will. I just brought size 12 dresses and stretchy vests. The only maternity things I have is a pair of leggings but haven't used them yet. I think I will have to get some maternity jeans as mine are uncomfortable now. Do you know anywhere that has nice ones ? 

Lucky you! Bet you pleased you don't have to be poked with a needle for a while. I got dates for classes today (birthing workshop, breastfeeding and caring for baby) do you know what the classes are like ?


----------



## claireybell

Breastfeeding workshop is great, ive got mine booked again, all about why its good & how to latch, positions etc & any questions you have, def recommend that one!

The other ones your on, i passed on those & didnt want to find out Lol! Well the caring for baby one wasnt on my list but the birthinv workshop was.. That scares me!! 

Im currently wearing Mothercare Mat jeans, they have a bump band attached but are suprisingly reeeeeeeally comfy! But app online they have a sale on some at like £12-14? My friend just got some, id go online & have a look ;) my normal jeans had it months ago lol i binned them as i stretched & rippeda hol.. :shock: il get some new nice ones after the baby arrives ha ha

No, our carseat doesnt have the base, but it can do i think.. Its easier with the base units! Does yours?


----------



## iak

Do the men come to the breastfeeding workshop or did you go alone ? 

Will have to have a look for some jeans. In the summer I may just live in maxi dresses but England is so unpredictable even in the summer, so worth getting some jeans. Where abouts do u live in England ? 

I don't understand why they have made them all fancy and some need the base. Yeah ours has the base but you can use it without the base too. Im looking forward to it all arriving I think once it's all set up, everything will seem more real. It still seems very surreal I didn't think I would be expecting so quickly, I only came off the pill a couple of wks before due to being sick lol. 

Clairybell wanted to ask did you get a baby bouncer ? I brought him a baby play gym but don't know if it's worth getting a baby bouncer, something I can put him when I shower or something.


----------



## iak

Clairybell you are an eggplant! I'm guessing aubergine. Tickers are American I think. Ahh I'm excited for you haha


----------



## claireybell

I know ahhhh officially third trimester now :shock: eek!! You'll be here in couple wks aswell, its going so fast! 

Ah yes, baby bouncer :thumbup: we have a blue one but i want to get a more girly one lol! Not sure if they're ideal from birth as baby will be miniature but moses baskets/cribs are good for that when tiny if you need to toilet, shower, cleaning etc.. 

Omg yes ourweather here is def NOT typical summer weather, i hate it! But its glorious today, me & Riley are in garden in sun chairs haha! Are you guys doing much today? 

I think the breastfeeding workshop did have a couple of men there with their partners actually, the same for all classes, if hubby wants to go along thats great hun :) if hes squimish.. Maybe the labour classes wont be for him hahaa!


----------



## claireybell

Iak did you come off pill from being sick because you were pregnant & didnt realise or just cone off it for a break & then decided to ttc? Ttc seems so long ago now with FF charts i cant quite remember lol! Its great that you fell pg almost instantly though, it can ve really stressfull after a few months of trying & nothing.

My plan was to come off the pill beginning of the year last year but i kept putting it off.. Just font think i was quite ready tbh with everything that happened previous tubal pg etc.. Then i had my last pill in May/June i think :)


----------



## iak

Wow third timester! Congrats :)) final countdown!! It's like something out of Rocky haha 

I've looked at a few and it says birth to 6 months. I'm like really is it worth getting one but then it's something I can put him when he is too old for Moses basket and bouncer will atleast entertain him whilst I'm doing something.

I'm also looking at something for the bath as I am bit nervous about the thought of bathing him. There's a support seat you can to put baby in when they are small. 

The weather is lovely, ahh on sun lounges good to take advantage of it. I've been spring cleaning, I wish I didn't start now. Clothes are all over the bed. My nephews and niece came round with my brother and SIL. 

Yes I may ask him if he wants to come. I came off the pill beginning October because it was making me bleed for like 2 weeks and just making me miserable. I was on the pill for years but had changed to a diff one. So came off beginning October, had a real period and we decided to just risk it and just go with it. But I was monitoring my ovalution as I was paranoid I was not ovaluting that's where we all starting talking. 

I'm planning to go back on the pill after baby is born. What did you after Riley was born ?


----------



## claireybell

I have to say, Riley LOVED his baby bouncer, its great for feeding them if you start idd weaning bits around 4-5 months, as their too small for a highchair still :thumbup: 

Oh i see. Thats why i came off my pill in the beginning before Riley, i was spotting continuos & it was silly as we were never able to have randomness lol! So i told SO im giving my body a break for a few months, thinking just use confoms, pull out or something & then when i got my period he was like 'oh well, we'll always try again next month!' Lol! So i guess we were ttc then haha but we never actually discussed it.. Men eh?! 

After having Riley i when i got my first period - it was so heavy!!! Like lumpy heavy so be prepared lol! I we on progesterone mini pill as its the only one you can take when breastfeeding but im sure it interferred with my milk flow so i stopped taking it & just monitored cycles for a bit, then at 4months when he went on the Bottle, i started on my combined pill again, it was easier :) 

Ah yes, those lil baby bathers to go in the bath are great, my sister used one, we dont have a bath so it was riley straight in baby bath.. I was terrified so i got my sister to help as i had no clue how to bathe him :shock: after the first couple of times it gets really easy so dont fret too much hun.

Haha the clothes sorting clean nesting maybe? I did that with my wardrobe the other night & didnt finish until gone 8pm.. I was pooped lol


----------



## iak

Great stuff thanks for that. I know the pill is a pain, will have to sort something out as I don't want the pill to interfere with milk flow. Does your sister just use the support in the actual bath or does she have a baby bath too? 

Yes the clothes sorting. I'm putting my clothes away that I'm going to be wearing for a couple of months and cleaning out a wardrobe for just baby clothes. You don't realise how much stuff there is until you start.


----------



## claireybell

Its one of those jobs you think.. My god why did i start this now ha ha! 

She just used the baby support in the actual bath tub & then as my nephew got older she took him in the bath with her ;) wish we had a bath.. I miss the one i used to have in my flat years ago :(


----------



## claireybell

Your a Lettuce ahhhh just seen your ticker aswell :hugs:


----------



## claireybell

Sorry i just remembered you asked where in uk i was, im in Southampton, Hampshire, right down South opposite the isle of wight! How about yaself?


----------



## iak

Yes I know, I'm def thinking that now. It's handy having a bath esp with a little one. 

Ahh I've been to Southampton. Drove down to get my dog from a breeder. Do you have a beach ? I live in London, around 40 mins from central London.


----------



## iak

Yes a lettuce it's strange thinking that.


----------



## claireybell

I know, the other week i said to SO, ooh baby is the size of a lettuce, he said 'but letteuces are all sizes, what size are we talking?' Lol!! The average size babe obvs haha!! 

We have a 'shore line' in a part of Southampton but its really grotty & it needs to be cleaned up i think! The nearest beach is probs Bournemouth or West Wittering which is along down the south, takes about 45-1hr to get there but its lovely on a sunny day :) Riley likes to collect little pebbles in his bucket :hugs: boys are too cute, you must be so excited to be having a boy Iak, im sad in a way that its not another boy but excited that its a girl lol pro's & cons ha ha!

Aww what dog do you have? 

I love London, i guess if you live there though its nothing special.. I used to date someone in Bromley, Kent back in my twenties, just loved his cockney accent lol! My cousin lives in Brixton but is moving soon i think, probs to another part of London but not sure where :-/


----------



## iak

The OH said the same thing! Haha 

We were thinking of going to bournemourh today but instead decided on clacton it's a beautiful today. Ahh bless him I really can't wait for baby to arrive and be taking him into the sea. Hopefully next year we will be going away. Girls are lovely too, any child is a blessing. Will she be your last ? 

Do you go into Southampton a lot ? Is there a lot to do there? We have a chihuahua, he is going to be 5 in September. So was awhile we came down your end. 

London is way to busy, but a lovely city.


----------



## iak

Are you doing anrhing nice today?


----------



## srobbins

iak said:


> Thank you Hun. It's a travel system so it's 3 in one. We can put car seat on it too, so will make life a lot easier. Is it the same one you had with Riley ? Although there red maxi cosi one will make the pushchair you want to get haha. I ve spent the day walking round Oxford street I'm exhausted now. Brought some dresses that hopefully will be more flattering than the ones I have and a pair of shorts although I'm thinking shorts and pregnancy doesn't really go. Ahh I feel so fat on some days :( Clairybell did you get your test booked in again?
> 
> Hey Scrobbins, how are you? I'm good pregnancy is going well. I have my glucose test on 19th may. Let me know how you get on. Really not looking forward to the test. When are you due ?

I'm due August 19, 2016. I can't wait to hold her in my arms. I love feeling her move around. She is staying really low.


----------



## srobbins

claireybell said:


> ooh Iak i luuurve that buggy, its a beaut!! :thumbup: we have a mamas & papas carseat, i need to fit it in our car actually as its diff to the last car it was in.. If it dont fit right then another one will be purchased, its a grey/black one, pretty boring lol! I like the red maxi cosy ones :)
> 
> Srobbins, hey hun! How are you doing? Have you made any purchases yet?? :hugs:
> 
> I do love being pg but im so uncomfy, i eat & my belly bloats under my ribs, sooo uncomfy :( i just ate tons at a bbq.. Regretting it now lol

We have a few onesies, diapers and wipes that is about it. We have some baby showers coming up so that is exciting! :thumbup:


----------



## iak

So your due 7 days later! I know how you feel. Baby boy never stops moving he is really active. It's lovely. 

Do you have any names picked up ? We don't have one yet haha 

Pregnancy is going quick, are u feeling ok ?


----------



## claireybell

Sorry for later reply, have been busy & working uhhh & Riley was poorly yesterday so was lotsa cuddles etc lol which was actually quite nice :) 

Sunday we never did alot, i was sat in garden hehee soaking up the sun but was getting uncomfy & miserable in the heat haha! I was going to Riley Strawberry picking but he fell asleep in the car after 5 mins of driving bless him.. 

Did you do anything nice Iak? 

Awww Srobbins its lovely feeling them move, i really missed that after he was botn its strange, i felt same odd movements when i was breastfeeding Riley but its the Uterus contracting to shrink each time, very faint period pains with near enough every breastfeed, crazy!


----------



## iak

Aww how is he feeling now ? Hope he is feeling better not. Me and OH went to Clacton, sat on the beach ate fish and chips. It was so busy but had a lovely day. 

Contractions when you breastfeed, it doesn't end when you give birth haha how long does that last ? How often do you feed when breastfeeding ?


----------



## iak

I'm off to Chinese now. So naughty! Got the diabetes test next week. Can't wait to get that bloody test out the way.


----------



## iak

However the best thing about being pregnant is you get to prority over what cusine to all have haha I'm taking advantage of this. 
Q


----------



## claireybell

Hahaaa yes.. Today is 'no that makes me feel icky today' when secretly you want something different lol!! I LOVE chinese mmmm lunchtime buffet, enjoy it my lovely!! :thumbup: 

Yeah its weird, i think its the hormones that breastfeeding releases to contract the uterus back down to normal size pre-pregnancy, just a bit achey but it stops after a while i guess when its back to normal size.. I asked health visitor about it when pg with Riley! 

Ahhh fish n chips on the Beach sounds lovely :) it was so warm on Sunday, really miffed the weathers abit poop today but the suns come out at the moment so cant complain too much hehe! 

Ohh Riley had Slapped cheek, which is bad when your preggers if your not immune to it, so i had to have yet another blood test yesterday to check immunity :nope: & i should get results this afternoon.. Im pretty sure i had it when i was little aswell so i should be immune uhhh child bugs!! Rileys fine now though & as soon as the rash comes out, they're non-infectious, if its def that, hes been contagious/infectious for the last 5-20 days before the rash appeared & ive had a scan in that time & all was fine but il keep you posted on my results :hugs:


----------



## iak

Yes I am a big fan of Chinese. Today I went with OH and my dad. They order too much, just being men! I'm stuffed. 

I read about it in one of my books. You are lucky you have a bit of sun, the sky is grey here and raining on/off. 

Ah bless him. Sorry to hear that, is he on meds for it ? Hopefully blood results come back clear. Do you have any more scans coming up ?


----------



## iak

Fx for the blood results, hopefully everything is clear. When will you be receiving them ?


----------



## iak

Golden, are you around ? I hope everything is ok with you!


----------



## srobbins

iak said:


> So your due 7 days later! I know how you feel. Baby boy never stops moving he is really active. It's lovely.
> 
> Do you have any names picked up ? We don't have one yet haha
> 
> Pregnancy is going quick, are u feeling ok ?

Yes we picked out a name! Adalynn Jo :) We are going to call her Addie Jo! I can't believe we are almost in our 3rd trimester! We have come along way ladies! :happydance:


----------



## iak

Aww how lovely Scrobbins. 3rd trimester? Doesn't 3rd trimester start at 28 wks


----------



## iak

Pregnancy is def going quickly. However when I think I have 13 weeks left it feels like ages away!


----------



## claireybell

srobbins i LOVE that name ;) 

We were debating out of Lara or Nuala (pronounced Noo-la) but i think its gonna be Nuala 

Well, my Drs havent had bloods back yet so il call tomorrow morning uhhh pain in butt! No medicine for Slap cheek, it just goes on its own like chicken pox.. I asked my Mum if she could remember if i had it & she said possibly as it was like years ago Lol!

Next scans in 5-6 weeks ahhhhh at 34 wks omg!!


----------



## iak

Aw Nuala is lovely Clairybell. How did you decide on ur names? Me and oh discussed it a month ago and then we stopped because he couldn't decide.
Do you have any advice how to convience haha 

Best to keep trying doctors tomorrow, normally blood results are after 2pm. How is Riley now? Did he get it from nursery? 

Is the 34weeks scan a 3D one ? I miss seeing my baby on screen!


----------



## claireybell

Aww thankyou hun :)

Ive always loved Lara, probs from Tomb Raider :haha: Lara Croft, SO has always liked Nuala.. I thought it was an 'ok' name but its really grown on me now & Riley keeps referring to the baby as Nuala now haha! 

No thats the weirdest thing, i dbl checked at the Nursery & preschool & noones had it..! Theres a possibility its not & just caught the sun but i dunno, Drs dont run tests on kids to confirm it either, they just go by how they look?.. Bit wishy washy but he looked typical for it with his bright red rough cheeks, il def keep bugging Drs tomorrow for results! 

How was your Chinese lunch today? 

I think third tri can start anytime from 26-28 wks.. I googled it a few times & it was abit diff, i would say 28 weeks then it works out 13 ish weeks per trimester ;)


----------



## claireybell

Oh sorry, i think they do have 3/4d imaging at the 34wk apt, hope i get a good face pic again hahaa! It'll be the last one of the study eee!


----------



## iak

My brother loved Lara croft haha. Will you tell everyone the name or will you keep it a secret ? 

Some doctors just like to put a name on it to make it easier. Atleast u got your blood done just in case. Chinese was lovely, ate abit to much I blame my oh and dad for that. I've just had a load of watermelon! Had way too much today. I've been really hungry these last 2 weeks. 

I have searched it before too, I think it's earlier in America than here. I'm going to go by 28weeks. That's next week! Eeeek I can't wait for the 10week countdown


----------



## iak

34week scan will be lovely though! And than not long until she will be in your arms!


----------



## claireybell

Dya mean 12 wk countdown? Lol 10 wks takes you too 38 wks.. Well you may well have bubs then hehee :) 

Ahhh i want chinese now mmmm!! Well, SO has told a few people but ive kinda kept it secret or saying we're in debate of 2 names, only reason i was against telling people was incase i suddenly didnt like it anymore lol but i fo really like it :)

Will you keep the name secret once decided?


----------



## iak

I mean when we are 30 weeks haha wouldn't mind if I was prepared but I was saying the same to my mum today when you are 40 weeks you are expecting it to be any minute and not really at 38 weeks unless you are booked for csection. 

I'm sitting watching friends in bed eating haribo now. OH wanted something to eat at like 1 am last night he came home late and had not had dinner so we went out to get something and ended up getting haribo I couldn't decide between the normal ones and the tangy ones so got both lol you must be thinking what a fatty! 

It's a lovely name. Pleased you got a name :) Yes we will keep it a surprise unless OH tells. My brother keeps asking if we have any names, like looking at me like I know you have some names. Family finds it hard to believe that we actually can't come up with a name haha. I just hope we have one or two before he is born and then we can decide maybe whilst in labour


----------



## iak

That will keep us busy, unless it leads to an argument LOOL.


----------



## iak

I got an email from one of these pregnancy things that tell you how the baby is growing ect. The email goes 'you should start writing your birth plan' I was like really no not yet!!!!!


----------



## claireybell

haha!! hell no! birth plans far too early yet!! i think the midwife only discusses it with you at around the 34wk appointment, from what i can remember anyway! 

oh sorry, i got confused with the 10wk - 12wks left, yes anytime after 37-38 weeks your full term so you are right, my brain is fried lol! 

im at work today & this baby seems to think my bladder is a bouncy castle squeeze toy, i feel like im about to pee myself then the urge goes & i feel i her wriggle, lil madam lol


----------



## iak

Little madam has got you on your toes around! Hehe 

Oh that's good, I have plenty of time then :) Have you heard from the doctors?


----------



## iak

*toes already


----------



## claireybell

Lol auto-predict.. 

No still nothing, i just called again & there system is updating with all results & cannot be accessed until its finished until after 2pm - which is complete boo hockey! but il call after 2pm & if there not back still then i will kick off as its not good!! 

Are you doing much today? so glad im working tbh as the weathers awful today..


----------



## iak

They are so slow, they should give it some prority seeing as your pregnant. Don't think too much about it. Weather has really turned. Going to do some tidying and get cracking with some work. What time do you normally finish work


----------



## claireybell

i dont finish until 5:15 today.. its sooo quiet in the office though, makes me tired lol! only 3hrs left..


----------



## iak

Not long to go, Clairybell you can do it !! Haha


----------



## iak

I downloaded a pregnancy countdown app on my phone. Seems like the months are going so slow.


----------



## claireybell

i used to have the Baby centre app on my phone & then it started annoying me flashing up everything on my screen lol! 

Bloods came back saying 'Normal' ? so i asked receptionist how can Normal determine if i have immunity & she said i dont know - i suppose it means your fine? dont guess! so i have Dr calling me bakc to confirm results lol!

Are you doing a Bump pic progression? 

i was taking random pics with Riley but this time i been taking them every 4 weeks, i need to do my 28 wk one but not got aroubnd toit yet :)


----------



## iak

I only have what to expect on app on my phone. I hate when you have random apps flashing with reminders. 

Ahh I guess that means your immune? But yes double check. Receptionists at doctors really annoy me, they are not medically qualified so it's best not to say anything. Good that dr is going to ring you. 

I didn't really do the progression in the first couple of months, a couple here and there as there was not much progression. Since being like 17/18 weeks I have been doing a pic every week. Need to put them all together and sort my photos on my phone out. iPhone memory is sh*t! You will be 29 weeks soon! I'm going to book a pregnancy photoshoot in mid July, I got a free photoshoot with my bounty pack.


----------



## iak

This is my 26week picture in costa coffee toilet haha
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22 KB
Views: 9


----------



## srobbins

iak said:


> Aww how lovely Scrobbins. 3rd trimester? Doesn't 3rd trimester start at 28 wks

I edited my post it was suppose to say almost not already.... sorry about that. :)


----------



## claireybell

Dr never called uhh they must be busy, but i have a whooping cough vaccine tomorrow morning so il quiz them then.. 

Ahhh your bump is very cute hun :hugs: do you have a belly button piercing?


----------



## claireybell

I dont mind the What to Expect app but the videos omg!! That lady speaking with the dark hair irritates me, i want to zip her mouth shut lol


----------



## iak

Do you think I'm small for 26weeks ? Yes I do Hun. 

Haha I know what you mean.


----------



## iak

Haha no worries Scrobbins. You got me thinking :)


----------



## iak

Clairybell if you are there you will def get the results. What is the whooping cough vaccine? I remember reading about it a couple years back and some women didn't want it.


----------



## claireybell

My midwife said that its good to get it as its got abit more common these days with very young babies so if i had it done i will pass over some immunity via umbilical cord, its free so i guess why not.. :-/

NAh i wouldnt say your tiny but a tidy bump, first time mums no muscles have been previously stretched, i was the same & carried all around front like you :) wasnt until at least 30 wks i really popped out but my Uterus is tilted back also so im sure that makes a difference.

I miss my belly piercing, i took it out after my ectopic surgery & my belly had stitche left in it so it didnt heal straight away, so after 3-4 wks the odd tiny bit of stitch was removed & i was unable to get my belly bar bavk through :( when pregnant i had a bendy plastic bar one in glittery blue for a boy :hugs:


----------



## iak

Ok as long as it doesn't effect baby :) Do you have done when you see the midwife at 28 weeks? I'm seeing mine next week for the first time. 

how comes some women are a lot bigger ? My neighbour is around 4 months and she has the same bump as me. How long did it take you to go back to your normal size ? 

Did you have your piercing for long ? I'm thinking to take it out and just put the bar through once a week or something or get a plastic bar.


----------



## claireybell

I think it really depends on the babies gender, water & placenta, also if your Uterus is in the middle or tilted forward you probs would show sooner maybe, it really depends, im more bigger this time around but not massively bigger, i still get the comment 'oh your tiny arent you' hate that lol!! 

The Whooping cough vaccine which is also your Tetanus & Meningitis Booster acc to the Nurse this morning.. my arm aches a bit but other than that all ok :thumbup: 

The vaccine used to be from 26-28 wks plus but now they can administer from 20wks onwards, your Midwife may advise on it, if she doesnt you can always ask about it but its usually a Nurse at a local clinic or surgery that does it, not the Midwife.

My tummy went flat out straight away & toned in a lil bit more after a couple of week, odd couple of very faint white stretch marks but thats it, i was very lucky with Riley, being your first bubs you may be just as lucky :)

My belly button hole closed up really quickly & it hurt trying to repierce it through so i left it out, i took my Plastic bar out for the csection & then put it back in the next day ha ha! 

ahh bet you cant wait for the Midwife apt, she want a Urine sample aswell so try not to pee before hand ha ha!! They do they heartbeat at evey appointment aswell.. 

Oh i dbl checked with Nurse re my blood results & she went in & explained them for me, i basically have the Immunity from old antibodies of when i had slapped cheek as a child, relief :)


----------



## iak

You get all sorts of people commenting on your body when pregnant. I know I will be putting pressure on myself to get back in shape after he is born. I know I shouldn't. 
You are lucky that you got back to your old self straight away.
I think it depends on the person. Do you feel different with this pregnancy? They say women carry boys and girls differently. 

Do I organise the whooping cough at my gp or does the midwife normally book it ? I'm normally peeing myself by the time I have to give a sample and then have to keep going toilet because I have drank so much haha 

Ahh so relieved for you! Knew you would be all good.


----------



## claireybell

I used to think that with Riley but honestly after you've had the baby, everything goes out the window Lol & suprisingly, just eating better with lotsa fruit & veg makes a diff aswell, your very slender i can see from the pic you sebt so i dont think you'll have any issues shifting excess weight even if you dont put on that much, you'll be fine hun :) 

You usually book the vaccine yourself at a your Drs surgery, is your Midwife apt at your newly registered surgery? X


----------



## iak

Did you eat well when you were pregnant with Riley. I feel bad when I eat chocolate and sweets thinking to myself "God the baby is going to be addicted to sugar" or "I'm going to be diabetic." 

It's confusing the hospital has community midwives which are not at my surgery and the surgery that I was at didn't have any midwives. So I registered at the surgery where the community midwives are at which is like a 2 min walk from my house so worked out better but it takes 2 weeks for the registration to go through. I have an app with a midwife at the hospital next week and then once registration goes through I will be able to see a midwife at the surgery on my next app I think that will be at 31 weeks. I feel like the system is terrible as a first time mum. I better make an app for the whooping cough once I'm registered. I saw the doctor at my 25week app and she didn't even mention it. 

I've just got back from Asda to get cookie cereal. So random haha


----------



## claireybell

27 wks ahh, your a Swede today ;)

Thats actually bad that your Surgery doesnt have the Midwives going there? As soon as you tell them your pg they should be booking you in to be seen! At least you are being seen from next week though, apts now for are every 3 wks & then 2 wks from week 34 i think i remember the Midwife saying the other week :) 

I was concerned about the Diabetes thing aswell as i am eating more sweet things than what i did with Riley but she said the main thing really with Gestational Diabetes is a really big baby & you look huge on the bump with it - which you def arent hun! & said unless im gauging/pigging out on lotsa chocolate sweety stuff ALL the time like a secret binge eater lol then ye fine! Im sure your all good :thumbup: 

Tbh, with Riley i never had much of a sweet tooth & i ate so well but this time im still eating well but alot of its out the window ha ha chocolate in fridge mmm, odd ice cream & omg those Millionaire choccy caramel biscuits from Asda YUM! 

Drs wouldnt really mention anything about pg vaccinations as its not their 'specialty' as such! My Drs are very wishy washy sometimes & you have to probe them for tests or more specific advice, annoying really as they are the Dr! I like Dr Google Lol


----------



## iak

I know nearly in the 3rd trimester! Yay This may sound strange but I'm really looking forward to labour day.

I know- i will be registered at new surgery next week so will have my appointments there from then onwards. It's good that they have all the weeks that you need to see midwife in pregnancy notes. Tbh when I was in America I saw a midwife every 3/4 weeks and had lots of scans so didn't really effect me. Would be stuck if I was in the uk. They need to give more assistance to first time mums.

Thanks Clairybell that's def reassured me. I don't binge just the occasional haribo/ chocolates. Yummy choco biscuits! 

Did you book your whooping cough vac at the surgery? Or through midwife ? 

Fiancée has booked a massage for both of us today! Can't wait


----------



## claireybell

Haaaribo mmmmmm i LOVE those!! 

Oooh enjoy the massage, how lovely being pampered hehe :hugs:

Yes i booked it myself with the receptionist, only took a sec to get the vaccination, my arm really hurts today though, i feel like ive been punched & i cant lift my arm up high Lol my body in the wars


----------



## iak

Ok I'm going to book mine next week. Is there a cut off for how many weeks you have to be ? 

Thanks, massage was lovely. 

Did you have a good day ? How's bump growing ? Have you got a pic.


----------



## claireybell

No not at all, anytime over 20 wks & its only so the immunity can be passed onto new bubs, its recommended but not set in stone, i think benefits outweigh the cons :) 

Bump is right under my ribcage now uhh its getting a struggle to drive now.. Hope the next couple months go quickly lol! Yes, i took a bumpy progress pic, il post it in a minute ;) 

Not long back from pub with my friend having a girly catch up, was nice to be out & social & see what else is going on in the world apart from babies ha ha


----------



## claireybell

And heres the 28 wk bump.. Slightly bigger than the 24wk one but not massively.. Shes all just around the front uhh

https://i1204.photobucket.com/albums/bb416/claireybell81/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zpsnfpwnlbe.jpeg

The front of the belly bit looks flat straight/square almost lol! Probs her back perhaps? :shrug:


----------



## iak

Ahhh lovely picture. Plus I love your tattoo! I got told today that I just look like I've had too many mcds and then I'm so small for 6 months! I'm learning to ignore all comments haha and just be like yeh I'm just fat! Baby boy is not impressed haha 

Oh yes I feel like that- I feel like the only normal convos I have is with my fiancé and my family. Everyone else is like baby baby baby but I think that's because they are super excited. I went out the other day with my friend and half of the time her hand was on my bump.


----------



## iak

Has Riley made a full recovery ?


----------



## claireybell

Morning :wave: 

Yes Rileys all fine now if it was def slapped cheek, he was being very cheeky & testing my patience yesterday afternoon & i was so thankfull he passed out early in the evening when i was getting ready to go out lol! Just hyper he was i think & i was had a moment of 'oh god im pregnant with another' :haha: 

Haha ah bless your friend, some people dont mind lotsa baby chat as its nice to be involved, i really could chew peoples ears off about babies & ttc & then i lose them when i start saying about temp taking.. They have this glazed look on their face Lol! But my friend has told me that her & her bloke are ready to ttc after her house is sold, she has a viewing today, fx it goes well, im very excited for her hehe! I can pass on my ttc ovulation wisdom Lol

Omg!! Someone said you look like you've eaten too many McD's ... PAHAHAAAA bloody cheek of it!!! You could very well have a tilted Uterus same as me, thats why i never showed a great deal until the last 8-10 wks, the baby starts growing loads from week 26+ so i bet your bump will just blossom suddenly :) only reason i know i have tilted uterus was because it was on my discharge papers from hospital when i had my Extopic surgery 3 yrs ago! Jeez, 3yrs ago.. Thats gone fast!!


----------



## iak

Ahh I love when they are cheeky. Although I'm not a mummy yet so it will be so different to giving them back. My nephews have really cheeky moments and I have to bite my lip. 

Yeah I don't mind but sometimes I'm like am I just going to be mum from now on. Haha pass on your wisdom ohh fx crossed to her she can join us on here. 

Oh really how does a tilted uterus effect you ? Oh so sorry to hear about eptopic pregnancy. Was that just after Riley ? My bump has started to really come out and look like a bump but obviously just fat to others! I'm really feeling it when I go for a walk. Gets really tight.


----------



## iak

You are 29 weeks! Eeeekk nearly there. If you have a csection, how many weeks will you be or will you go full term?


----------



## claireybell

csection will be just into the 39th week so kind of is the 10 wk countdown eeek!! 

Lol i used to do that with my sisters & id think my god how do you do it.. I just breeeeathe hahaa!! It just comes naturally as you know they dont understand :) 

My belly gets tight from walking aswell or any type of gentle activity, mine does it when im sat down aswell & the belly looks a funny shape haha! 

Ah i bet you love it now bumps popping out more, do you wear any bump hugging tops? Im always wearing them i love it hehe! 

Ah bless you.. Yes, Riley was just a little of a year old in 2013 when i fell pregnant again but i never felt pg & started having pain & weird spotting from 5+5 & i knew something wasnt right, i kept bugging my Drs to get me a scan & do bloods but they were s**t, nearly 2-3 wks passed before i lost my nut with the Dr & demanded bloods & a scan & levels were really low.. the mass was huge & i had blood in my tube & it wouldve ruptured, just annoyed my that my tube poss couldve been saved had i of been seen sooner but i had no obvious 'ectopic' symptoms, no right sided pain etc.. But hey ho! 

Tilted Uterus doesnt affect me at all & i never even knew i had it but i put the lack of non showing hugely when pg down to that ha ha! 

Its been lovely & warm today, my bump & forehead got a lil pinky.. Oops!! 

What days your midwife apt next wk?


----------



## iak

So excited for you the countdown starts now! Will be joining you it goes faster when there's more than one of you haha 

Yeah I hope it comes naturally. I'm nervous in a way. So much responsible for a little person and to bring them up to be a decent person. How are you feeling having another baby ? Does Riley fully understand 

Ok so that tightness when walking and every now and then is normal. Yes I have started to this week as I'm actually starting to look pregnant and not fat haha my oh said the other day I was wearing a tight dress you love showing it off now, and I do it seems weird that I have a bump but it is such a proud moment. 

That is so awful, I'm so sorry you had to go through that. Was the pregnancy planned ? I have read some stories like yours. Doctors are just so dismissal. You really have to push it scares me. 

Was it warm your end? The sun was out but not warm at all. I hope it is nice weather tomorrow. My midwife app is on Thursday and then blood test is on Friday. When r u next being seen ?


----------



## iak

they say you catch the rays more when you are expecting


----------



## claireybell

Mornin ;)

Yes they do, ive gone a nice golden colour at last :) Its the hormone change in the skin, i remember going a lovely tan colour with Riley :) It was breezey in the morning but later afternoon the breeze dropped & the sun was lovely in the garden, a lil dun trap, bliss hehe! 

Aww i bet your hubby loves the growing bump, SO said pg ladies are beautiful :) H&M have some cute maternity stuff, im living in their long vest tops at the monent, very bumpy hugging! I be buying some more bits soon as i cant keep wearing my normal tops with vest tops :-/

Im more excited about this baby coming its weird, i think because i itching to see how much she looks like Riley, Rileys excited he loves babys hes very sensitive & gentle around them :hugs: 

Thankyou, thats ok.. It was hard at the time & for a good 18months after it happened & just didnt want another baby, it really threw me off & i was distraught but i came around .. No, it wasnt a planned pregnancy, i was on the Pill :shock: i hadnt missed any but me & SO were abit up & down in the relationship so my body clock was thrown out abit with routine but thats never affected my pill before so i think it was just a random thing.. But i had a feeling i was as i had weird cm & thought nothing of it & then in my 7day break i had 2 days of browny cm & then nothing, Period never arrived.. :-/ SO wasnt happy but then we sorted stuff out but mother nature clearly had diff plans! 

Im still in bed, lay in is lovely hahaa i may aswell make the most of this :haha:


----------



## iak

Ahh good job it's turned into a tan. 

I went into h&m maternity section the other week and they had hardly anything. Long vest tops work really well when pregnant and they are comfy too. 

Ahh does Riley take after you or your oh ? Will she be your last or will you go onto have another one ? 

Clairybell maybe time was not right and it happened for a reason. It's so hard to deal with but I bet it has made you two stronger. 

Your probs up now. I'm in bed drinking a coffee. I better get up, it's my niece's 1st birthday today so need to start getting ready!


----------



## claireybell

Ah hope your niece had a lovely 1st Birthday :) was it a party or mainly a family gathering?

Thats a looooong lay in you had haha lucky thing! 

Yes me & SO are loads stronger & better now, i like to think it wasnt meant to be aswell purely as the relationship wasnt that great :hugs: 

Rileys a good mixture of both tbh but id say more so like his Dad, Riley looks alot like me & is very sensitive but hes very stressy & throws a wobbly over the slightest thing & gets really stroppy - this is SO lol! We've not 100% ruled out not having anymore but i dont think SO is that kean.. If we did, it wouldnt be for a few yrs yet anyway, how about you?


----------



## iak

It's was a party, she didn't really really know what was going on bless her. Cant believe how quickly a year has gone! 

Ahh nice that he has a good mixture. It's best to talk about when the time is right. Yes def more, oh wants 6! But I don't think so hahah I would like 3 but we will see how it goes :)


----------



## claireybell

6 ... Christ!!! Hahaa!!! 

I can see if we did decide on another, our luck being a multiple birth Lol! 

My sister has 4, my 2 of each, 14 (nearly) 11, 10 & a nearly 2yr old :) i really dont know how she does it, at one point she had 3 kiddies under 4yrs old lol patience if a saint i think :haha:


----------



## iak

i don't know why he has got 6 in his head haha.

Oh how lovely, big age gap between 10 yr old and 2 year old. I bet she is happy that you are having another one. Was your family surprised when you told them ? 

My brother has 3 boys and a girl, 6 next month, 4 next week, 3 at the end of August and baby girl has just turned 1 yesterday. It is crazy at times. I can't wait to see what they will be like with the baby. It will be their first cousin.


----------



## iak

I had read that when you give birth you are offered vitamin K for baby. 

Did Riley have it? How do they give it ?


----------



## claireybell

Yeah i know, i think after the third baby they thought thats enough but baby no2 & 3 werent planned & it was hectic i guess, they got married 4 yrs ago & then my sistee just felt she wasnt quite done with having babies yet ha ha! Hes a lovely lil dude, so cheeky, Riley adores him ;)

Ah so your brother knows what all is involved, i hes excited for a nephew now, cousin cuddles aswell, i bet they cant wait :)

Yeah my sisters are very excited, everyone new we were trying so it was a case of telling them once pg, SO is getting more excited for a baby girl aswell now, hes already booked his next Tattoo session in September lol Men! 

Bizarre you should mention the Vit K as i was only reading a section about this yesterday in my baby book, you can give it to baby in crushed tablet form in their milk/water until the tabs have been administered as such or they give baby an injection couple hrs after they're born, Riley had the jab as its instant, but you can also get your own supply going to store in your body to pass to bubs, its in lotsa green leafy veges apparently, i eat loads of spinach so i guess ive got an ok store going.. It help with the blood clotting, my blood clotting platelets always seem to be low & drop throughout pregnancy so i want yo give my bod a boast of it, they were low with Riley & with this one aswell..


----------



## iak

Is she having any more ? Does Riley have a lot of cousins ? 

So I guess they will just offer it after he is born or will advice me otherwise. Is 28weeks, 7 months. I'm so confused how it works some people count month by month so count by the weeks so 28weeks would be 7 months


----------



## iak

Baby has really slowed down with his kicks in the last 2 days, should I be worried ? I have checked heart beat on Doppler and everything sounds fine.
He is usually more active than normal


----------



## claireybell

My goodness you were up late Iak zzzZ! 

Nooo my older sister wont be having anymore, on her 4th she had her tubes snipped at same time as csection.. 

Wow, yes Riley has lots of cousins, 4 from my sister & 3 from SO's brother, majority are girls & he loves it hahaa!! 

I think your right, 26/27 wks plus is 7 months, how crazy is that?? Doesnt seem possible bit we're in the same months hehe! 

They literally ask & advise about the Vit K after they have been born, i never knew about it beforehand, midwives will advise after you've given birth hun :hugs: 

Ah im sure baby boy is fine, hes probs just changed position hun... Can you count 10 movements over a few hours, twitches pokes or anything? If your concerned, the Maternity part of the hospital should have a day centre part for Pg ladies, details will be given to you at your midwife apt this week but you can call the hospital & they will say come in & they'll monitor you for few hrs & you get hiven this button thats linked up with the monitor belt around tummy & each time you feel domething you press the button, i had it with Riley around 32 wks, his movements were very sparce all of a sudden but he just changed position i think, boys like to scare their Mummas Lol


----------



## iak

Ahh so no more from her! Haha bless him, lovely that he has lots of cousins to play with. Is he starting school in September ? 

I know it's crazy, it's going quick! Still so much to do and sort out. Last night I had some cold milk and some chocolate got baby moving abit. Today he has been moving a lot more. I have midwife app on Thursday so will ask her. I have had abit of a sicky day today, headache and felt nauseous. Haven't felt like this for a while. Sucking on some lemon atm lol. 

Yes I bet they do, they worry you before they are here and when they are here it must get worst. How was your day today ? You must have your midwife app coming up too


----------



## iak

When I was booked when I found I was pregnant they gave me the numbers in the book. Do you count the kicks only after 28 weeks or does the 10 kicks count before ?


----------



## srobbins

Well I went to the Dr. this morning for my glucose test. I had to drink the orange drink and I chugged it. It wasn't that bad. I will find out the results in a day or so. I hope I passed this 1st one. The Dr. told me I have a low-lying placenta but nothing to be alarmed about. I have to go back every 3 weeks to keep a check on it. Next Friday is my 4D and I can't wait to see my little girl! I haven't had an ultrasound since March 24th. Heartbeat was 148 today. I have an active little girl! :)


----------



## iak

Hey Scrobbins! Good to hear from you! What is a low-lying placenta ? 

How exciting about your 4d scan! I bet you are relieved you have got the glucose test out the way. I have mine on Friday, not looking forward to being there for two hours...


----------



## srobbins

iak said:


> Hey Srobbins! Good to hear from you! What is a low-lying placenta ?
> 
> How exciting about your 4d scan! I bet you are relieved you have got the glucose test out the way. I have mine on Friday, not looking forward to being there for two hours...

https://www.babycenter.com.au/a830/low-lying-placenta-after-20-weeks-placenta-praevia

I just hope I passed the glucose test... lol 
I find out the results in a day or so. I will definitely post a pic from the 4D for you ladies! :) I'm so excited!


----------



## claireybell

Yeah he starts school in Seotember, literally 2 months after his 4th birthday, my baby boy is growing up :( makes me sad.. Lol! 

Glad baby boy got moving Iak, he was probs having a lazy day.. Boys pfft ha ha! I think actually, the 10 kicks a day count is after 20/25 wks when you can really feel movement, def ask Midwife about it though, no doubt hes fine as hb is good & strong :) 

Srobbins hey :wave: awww your gonna love the 4d scan pics :hugs: cant wait to see some pics of the lil beaut you have growing within! Im sure the glucose test will all be fine & the low lying placenta, they only like to keep check to make sure its not coveri g the cervix near the end as it can cause complications & poss csection but if it keeps moving it be all good hun xx


----------



## iak

Ahh so he will be 4 just before baby arrives. You will have a busy month :) My nephew starts school in September, they grow up so quickly. They look so small in the little school uniform too. 

Yes baby boy is back to moving. I had a mw appointment today. She checked heartbeat everything seemed fine and then she measured me and against my chart in my preg notes I was measuring small so she told me she was going to order a growth scan which worried me. I know the growth scans are not 100% but was still worried. Anyways just my luck they had a cancellation 1 hour later so got scanned and all is well. He is measuring exactly how he should and everything is good :) Was not able to get the full report today as there was something up with the system but they will be sending it out to me. So relieved! I think he just likes being on camera. When I had my last scan they told me he was the most photogenic baby she had seen hahah so I reckon he just wanted some attention, pleased I got to see him on ultrascan again. 

How are you today ?


----------



## iak

Can't believe next mw app is at 31 weeks! I just know it is going to fly by!! 

I completely forgot to discuss whopping cough with my mw today. Do you think I should just book the appointment at my surgery or wait to see mw at 31weeks.


----------



## claireybell

You could always call or text midwife to ask?.. I wouldve thought she'd advise on it tbh but maybe she forgot.. 

Ahhh next one is 31 wks hehee same as me, mine is next Thursday afternoon :) il be having a blood test to recheck my iron levels again... Uhh more needles!! 

Did she say how much smaller you were measuring? Giving thats bubs was a bit quite & now hes back moving, i bet hes laying diff lol, fundal height measurements are straight forward measures of baby typically laying in vertical position so i wouldnt worry too much hun, & like you say he was measuting fine after that cancellation lol, boys def love attention ha ha! Riley measured 2 wks less once & then when i went back 3 wks later i was a week ahead ha ha crazy!! 

Yeah am ok thanks, just up the school awaiting to collect the chimp at preschool.. Got all my washing dobe today aswell, check ne out Lol! Did u get any pics of the scan? Still def a boy? Lol


----------



## claireybell

You could always call or text midwife to ask?.. I wouldve thought she'd advise on it tbh but maybe she forgot.. 

Ahhh next one is 31 wks hehee same as me, mine is next Thursday afternoon :) il be having a blood test to recheck my iron levels again... Uhh more needles!! 

Did she say how much smaller you were measuring? Giving thats bubs was a bit quite & now hes back moving, i bet hes laying diff lol, fundal height measurements are straight forward measures of baby typically laying in vertical position so i wouldnt worry too much hun, & like you say he was measuting fine after that cancellation lol, boys def love attention ha ha! Riley measured 2 wks less once & then when i went back 3 wks later i was a week ahead ha ha crazy!! 

Yeah am ok thanks, just up the school awaiting to collect the chimp at preschool.. Got all my washing dobe today aswell, check ne out Lol! Did u get any pics of the scan? Still def a boy? Lol


----------



## claireybell

Hmm not sure why that posted twice?? Lol


----------



## iak

I have registered at a surgery down my road where the community midwives are so I will be making my 31week app there. I saw a mw at a hospital today so first time I saw her. 

Do you get headaches with the low iron? Mw mentioned today that I maybe getting headaches because of low iron. I'm having the glucose test tomorrow which they test iron anyways so if any probs I will find out then. Ooh exciting, will they book you for csection then ? Ahh hopefully the veins show this time. 

Yes they said this fundal height measurements only started 2 years ago and 40% of women have to go for growth scans because they measure small or big and then it's nothing. As long as he is measuring fine on ultrascan I'm happy :) nope I didn't get any pictures :( Do you think they will have it on the system? If I ring in and ask for them to send it along with my report ? 

Ahh does he do a full day at preschool ? You have had a productive day! Well done you haha


----------



## iak

She really should of advised me, she was abit dopey!


----------



## claireybell

iak said:


> She really should of advised me, she was abit dopey!

Lol


----------



## claireybell

Arghhhh im so annoyed! I wrote a big reply & swiped my phone screen too much & whipped off the BnB page & lost the lot :dohh: pfft!! 

Haha boys are lil chimps arent they??! So glad he was growing perfectly fine in there, was it an NHS growth scan? If so, they dont tend to keep them on file unless you ask them at the time :-/ but could always check hun.. ;) 

Arhh 31wk apt will be here in notime, mine is next Thursday afternoob, Rileys at preschool :) he does 2 full days there a week, 08:45 - 15:15, he loves it! The 2 other days i work he goes to a day Nursery & has just as much fun ;) 

Ooh my consultant midwife apt is next Tuesday morning & il then get my csection date booked so il update as soon as i get it eeek! 

Ive just realised your weeks turn over on a Saturday same as me ha ha!


----------



## iak

I always do that! Haha clumsiness of pregnancy! 


Yes it was an NHS growth scan, I rang up and asked they said they will give me a call back. I'm really tempted to get a private scan done. I was happy how quickly I had the scan done I was so relieved to not have to wait for days, I would of been so stressed. Btw for glucose test, it's ok to drink water before? 

Ah that will really benefit him when he goes to school. Omg it's scary that it will be here so quickly, a benefit of csection you can plan so much before the date and you know the actual day she will be here. Do you get to choose the date ? 

I was going by my dates of last period which is 12th Aug, but got told today that I should go by the date they gave me of the first ultrascan which works out to be 13th August :)


----------



## iak

Strange because when I was in America and I was having my scans they measured me a lot earlier like 8th but going by u.k.


----------



## claireybell

Oh fx'd they may have some images on file for you :) 

Yes, with the glucose test you can drink as much water as you like, i found it suppressed the hunger pains & more water means more hydrated veins so all good chick :thumbup: 

I know, the benefit of csection is i can plan my Mat leave.. Only hoping she wont arrive before hand.. Scary lol! No, unfortunately Drs give you the date, but its usually the week before your due, Riley was due on a Saturday & his csection was on Monday before - 5 days earlier so im guessing she'll be around the 25th i reckon eek!! Im feeling more calm about a csection.. 

My god, for the last hour nearly shes been going wild in there & every 5 mins or so my belly us going rock hard & its making my stomach ferl weird, bleeurghh!! 

Whens your glucose test agaib? Is it tomorrow ?


----------



## iak

Oh good, I will be drinking lots I get hungry esp at night, got into a bad habit that I eat at night, last night me and oh went for dinner late and got a milkshake late. Milkshake was a treat though :) got the test tomorrow at 9 am. Not looking forward to waiting around for 2 hours. 

Fx she stays in there until csection or would you like to give birth naturally? I think it's nice that you will be mentally prepared. I'm preparing for natural so csection will through me. You are brave to be feeling ok with it but I guess you know what it's like and probs not even that bad. Aww clever girl, nice and active :) its weird the belly goes hard.


----------



## iak

I seem like I'm always googling things haha


----------



## iak

the joys of braxton hicks !!


----------



## claireybell

Honestly she was really poking me & its was starting to hurt with the hix, was starting to think something was up & then it calmed down a lil bit .. Pheeew! 

I think its no food or drink other than water after 10pm at night unless your test is super early which is good as your not waiting around long to eat Lol! Just dbl check the guidelines on the paperwork or google.. I love Google ha ha! 

Tbh, the 2 hrs will go quickly, take a snack to eat straight after, magazines & a fully charged phone lol! Im sure il see a post from you saying how bored you are ha ha! 

Its weird, with Riley i was nervous about the labour but got my head around it, theirs pain relief & epidurals etc.. & was actually quite upset that i never delivered him naturally but given my anxiety issues & this time its freaking me out, maybe because ive had 2 lots of surgery on my Uterus from keyhole & csection im subconsiously more panicky about it.. I say if i labour before hand il see how it goes but hoping she will be late & il get the planned csection.. I bet i labour ha ha


----------



## iak

It's weird they move too much, we worry, then they don't move enough we still worry. I can't wait til we have them in our arms. I'm excited for when I go into labour, people think I'm crazy haha! 

Haha Clairybell you are right, I'm at the hospital just had the first test done. Have to go back in two hours. I made the app at 9 am so I could get it out the way. I took a pack of quavers maybe not the best snack to have after but will get a coffee. Feel half asleep! The glucose drink was not as bad as I thought but I looked at the back and my god it has a lot of sugar in it, 50g or something! 

I m sure you will be fine and if you labour before then great but if not you have your date in place. I think it's just knowing more now that you have done it with Riley. The good thing about first time mum is that you don't know what to expect. I just wouldn't want a csection because of the epidural, I have issues with my back so can't think of a needle going into my spine. Who knows what will happen on that day, if it's best for baby it's best go with it. 

What happened after your csection ? Did you feel like you could be with Riley as much as natural


----------



## claireybell

I just wrote a whole reply & Riley just grabbed my phone arghh!! Its wiped it! 

I could throttle him today, hes really bedn pushing my buttons, ive cried 3 times, bloomin hormones! 

Did they get the second lot of blood for the test ok? Hope the 2 hrs went quickly & you enjoyed your quavers hehee i love them!


----------



## iak

Chin up :) You are just having one of them days I hope you are feeling better. Yes tbh I really thought it would be a lot worst. After I had the drink the baby went crazy was doing all sorts in there and then after the second blood test I got a tea and he must of turned I had never felt anything like it before it made me feel really funny. I got the report from yesterday's scan and all is normal and he weigh 2lbs 6oz.
I don't know how accurate that is though, I was looking at what people had said about estimate fetal weight and it's quite un accurate. The thought of him being 2lbs makes me feel better, I have got big the last 2 weeks haha


----------



## claireybell

Hahaa yes she was going nuts in there after the glucose drink aswell, prods everywhere, she mustve been star jumping ha ha! Glad it went well & your growth report was all fine hun :) 

Yeah, am feeling lots better now, Rileys chilled out on sofa ready for bed & ive just had a nice hot shower, washed my stress away ;) 

Did it feel like he did a whole somersault in there?


----------



## iak

Haha must be all that sugar in the drink after the fasting. I have my next mw app at 31 weeks but don't want to wait until then to get results, do I just ring my surgery or ask to speak to the mw about my results next week. I have changed surgery so don't know where the results will be sent to. Do you have any idea ? 

Good to hear you are feeling better, try not to stress too much. 

Yes I think he must of decided to change position but def felt like he turned his whole body, strangest feeling.


----------



## claireybell

I think if the results come back as gestational diabetes a consultant will contact you, the blood results get back to the midwife i think within a couple of days of the test.. But if your eager yes call the Dr surgery :) You could try ringing both surgeries or even drop mw a text asking where they will be sent & when?.. 

I know shes twisted about in there sometime & my whole belly has done this american wave type thing lol it feels very weird, like my whole tummy is being turned over inside.. Bleurgh ha ha


----------



## iak

Ok thanks for that I will give it a week then will chase it up. I have moved surgery and they have community midwives there so I will be having my first app with them at 31weeks. I might ask the mw I saw yesterday. Do you see the same mw at every app ? I need to get numbers and details at the 31wk app. 

Have you done any more shopping for baby girl ?


----------



## claireybell

Yeah give it a chase in a week or so :) given that your growth scan yesterday was all normal, i highly doubt you have GD :thumbup: bigger measuring babies than the gestation they are is the main one my mw said. 

Ive been really lucky with Rileys pregnancy & this one, ive had the same midwife both times all the way through but quite a few surgeries have diff community ones all the way through, my mw has worked my surgery for years apparently, it was lovely when she called me to book my first apt this time as she remembered my name :hugs: 

No more shopping as yet, SO will be funding me soon to go get everything haha & i showed him a Red buggy i saw in Mothercare & he said 'whatever you want babe' .. Well if thats the rule... Lol!! 

I went & viewed my friends crib she was telling me about, its do cute & loads more spacious than a Moses basket, so for £40 il be having it! Mattress aswell, although your supposed to buy new ones but this is super clean, she slept in it 3 times & was never sick, im going to buy a Mattress cover/protector so that'll save some money :) 

Il upload a pic! Have you buyed anything else yet? Is anyone throwing you a baby shower? I cant remember if we said about it or not? Ive not heard anything through the grapevine about one for me but my last one was a surise at 37 wks so i guess il see ha ha


----------



## claireybell

This is the crib birds eye view so you can see the space :)

https://i1204.photobucket.com/albums/bb416/claireybell81/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zpsbvty4m1l.png


----------



## iak

Yes I have been so parnoid about it I have read so much about GD. Fx it is all clear. 

Aw that is nice, not many people have that. It's nice that she knows you. 

Nope he has a lot clothes already which we have brought and presents. I need to go through it all and see what else he needs but will probs do that in July. Need to get Moses basket too and all the bits to go with that. I need to do a list, thinking about it all makes me stressed. The weeks are flying by. Will be rushing about in July trying to get everything sorted. We have our bedroom to sort out which is another thing. It's a state atm everything is everywhere. Lots of furniture to be moved haha 

My mum, sister, best friend are organising a baby shower, I just have to let them know what date I would like it everything else will be a surprise. Oh I guess you will have one around the same time haha 

Good job on getting your hands on your friend's cot :) That will save you a lot. You have hubby well trained :)


----------



## iak

Aww it's lovely I remember my cousin being in one of these. It's rocks from side to side right ?


----------



## claireybell

Yeah, you can twist the knob at the end & it loosens then it rocks gently or you can have it steady :) 

Haha i wish SO was well trained.. The house would be done already lol! We should find out in the next week or so if we won the appeal to get the 'side Dormers' then he will start ripping upstairs through, he just said a minute ago that the majority of upstairs will be before baby arrives so fingers crossed :)

I'l be clearing & nesting through one room at a time, that way its less stressy nearer due date! 

Will baby boy be in with you? Will he have his own bedroom to go into aswell? Ours wont but she'll just be in our room until upstairs is finished.. I remember with Riley everything had to be 'just so' & we were painting his bedroom pastel green & had the Cot & mobile all ready :) you will get everything sorted in more than enough time, all of a sudden you'll be like 'omg im due in 6 wks, we need to sort stuff' ha ha!


----------



## iak

What's the appeal for ? Oh the nesting stage I have heard so much about this haha 

Atm we are living with my parents. We have two bedrooms in the loft but we are the middle of clearing out the second one. Second room will be using as a wardrobe room. OH got a 60 inch tv and is now complaining it's too big for room. So need to move furniture out. Hopefully will get some done tomorrow. The baby will be will us. Fx crossed we will be moving into a little flat in August/September so he will have his own room but will def be with us until I feel comfortable with him being diff room. I got a lovely nursing chair and stool that rocks :)


----------



## iak

Since coming back from America everything is everywhere I'm using he spare room which has a bed as the baby's storage. The bed is full of little bits for him. Can't wait to just sort it all out


----------



## claireybell

Oh sorry, we're having extension of our bungalow, making upstairs & outwards so a bigger kitchen etc, extra bedrooms... They declined our side dormers so we appealed against it & fingers crossed we'll get a 'yes' decision very soon :) 

Awww i really wanted a nursing rocking chair aswell but never buyed one in the end, i ended up sat up in bed breastfeeding Riley ha ha & then you kind of doze aswell & its warmer :) 

I was going to ask if you were going back to the States or staying in the uk.. You guys will get a 2 bed flat no probs, wil you be staying in London?


----------



## iak

Sounds lovely, fingers crossed! 

I'm looking forward to dozing off in it haha

Nope we were only there for a year. We will be staying in London although once we are settled, we will be thinking about someone else in the future but I do want the baby close to his family. Will have to see :) 

I really can't wait for us to get our own place! Driving me abit insane tbh. Everything is everywhere, I don't know if I can live here when baby arrives. My sister is here atm too as she is saving with her bf to buy a place and we had a big argument about her moving her stuff out of the room. Feel so bloody stressed! 

How's your Saturday going ? Your 30 weeks and a cucumber how does it feel lol


----------



## iak

I remember when we both got our bfp and now look at us, we are in the 3rd trimester!!!! Eeekk getting close!


----------



## claireybell

Ah congrats on your Aubergine hehe officially 28 wks today :thumbup: 

Is your sisters stuff on your bedroom at the moment then or the spare room? Try not to get stressed out, maybe your mum could have a quite word with her as you need the space more as baby will be here soon & its a nesting thing, your mum will get that.. 

Im itching to start the cleaning of each room but i know il end up re-doing it again lol so general cleaning is all im doing at the moment ha ha! 

Ttc seems so long ago now, i wonder how Poppets getting on? 

Golden, if your still lurking about hope your doing ok :hugs: 

Not done anythg today, laaaaaaxy day! Weathers rainy & poop! 

Ooh get a nursing to k chair with the lil foot rest piece aswelll.. Ahhh comfort :)


----------



## claireybell

Have you seen the superhero vest tops in Mothercare? Cant remember if i told you i got a Wonderwoman set lol ooober cute! They have boys ones with Star Wars stuff on aswell <3


----------



## iak

I know it feels good to be in the 3rd trimester although it feels like yesterday that i was sitting on the toilet starring at the test and thinking omg haha 

Yes it's in the spare room. Trying to keep calm but it's hard. She sort of blew up in my face today and then felt really bad. Siblings aye! We hopefully will have our own place in August/September, can't wait to make it our own. 

Save your energy and do it when u need to. When do u go on Mat leave ? I know weather was depressing today. We ending going out for a Thai meal


----------



## iak

I haven't been in mothercare for a while. Wonderwomen! Ahhhh do you have a picture ?


----------



## claireybell

I know its crazy isnt it?! I was trying to see the faintest of lines on a pink Lloyds chemist test in our Hallway as the lighting is better & then i had a freak out moment lol then calmed down ha ha!! 

Yes, il upload the pic along with this girls dress thing from Little Bird jools oliver range :) oober cuteness!!


----------



## claireybell

<3 im going to google the other ones do you can see the star wars ones for boys :)

https://i1204.photobucket.com/albums/bb416/claireybell81/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zps8yuvo74d.jpeg


----------



## claireybell

Check out these babies :)

https://i1204.photobucket.com/albums/bb416/claireybell81/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zps0oxkixxq.jpeg


----------



## iak

Omg!!! They are the cutest. I love the little bird outfit! 

I will have to go in and have a look! Did you put Riley in a lot of trousers during July-Septmeber ?


----------



## claireybell

Arent they? Hahaa oober cuteness!! <3 you should def have a look instore or online they have offers on :thumbup: 

July was mega hot just after Riley was born but i had lots of thin jersey material jogger type bottoms & long sleeve vest tops & Cardigans as it wasnt warm in August / Sept pttf, i was always baffled by how to dress him as didnt want to get him too hot/cold etc.. But my sister said dress him as you dress yourself, if its chilly, long sleeve vest top with a lil tshirt over & things like that, oh mothercare aldo has loadsa dbl lined trousers & jog bottoms for when there 0-3 aswell, i love it in there & their own branded clothes arent over priced :) 

Cant wait until baby time again ha ha


----------



## iak

Yeah i def will. I wish we could know how much they would weigh it would make life so much easier haha I don't want to get too much newborn or have too little. Some people on here were saying their babies went straight into 0-3 months. I read today that we are going to have a really hot 3 months (June-August) Should be fun for us being heavily pregnant! Need to get some more summer clothes 

Are you finding it more fun looking at the girls department?


----------



## claireybell

Ooh are we meant to be having a heatwave type thing then? Man i need some sunshine lol but uhhhh its evil being huge in the heat! Get ya fans purchased ready ha ha

Ah i saw my friend earlier, she said she saw some ooober cute baby stuff in Tesco's earlier.. I know where il be mooching on Tuesday ;)

If i remember rightly, Riley was in 0-3 pretty quickly aswell but boys grow very quick in the first few weeks, not sure if girls are diff but il be getting a couple of 0-3 bits aswell as Newborn :) 

Ave weight id say between 7-8lb for boys unless you go overdue .. I always see the tine baby baby-grows that are like 5-6lb <3 soooo cute


----------



## iak

Yes def go into Tesco they have lovely stuff so does Asda. Yeah I just hope I don't have a 9 pounder! Everyone I know is going away this summer I am getting mega jealous. I love being in the heat next to the pool or beach. 

How many newborn outfits would you say ? I have to go through what I have brought so far and make a list. 

How much did Riley weigh?


----------



## iak

Got such a backache today! Arghhh think I need a bath or something


----------



## claireybell

My back & pelvis ache all the time its awful, evenings are the worse, when im trying to get off the sofa, im like an old lady holding my bits like a weeble wobbling around trying to get up Lol! 

We dont have a bath tub, just shower.. :-/ i envy you!! I'd love a swim in the tub! 

Riley weighed 7lb 5oz, diddy lil thing he was, he was born 39+2 :) i noticed he grew in a week, i remember texting my sister all upset when he was 6 days old that he was loads bigger HAHAA looking back obvs he was teeny lol

Im going to get x2 packs of 3/4 Newborn bits so 8 total like all in ones & vest tops, mainly if they sick alot but Riley wasnt very sicky as he was bf! But people will buy you stuff & pass on their previously owned baby bits hun so i wouldnt buy too much or buy last minute newborn bits after your baby shower ;) 

Oh i cant wait to have a hot holiday!! Couple of friends are going away in June.. Clearly im not jealous Lol!!


----------



## iak

Do you do anything to help with the pain ? Haha I bet that is a funny site! 

Yeah I was thinking after baby shower I will just go out and buy anything that needs to be brought. Ahh so I'm guessing baby girl will be around the same weight. Did they give you an estimate before you had Riley ? 

I will def be going away next year! Haha


----------



## claireybell

Tbh theres nothing i can do really to ease it apart from frequently moving & switching positions, its definately worse on a work day like today, my backside is friggin killing me at the tailbone.. Paracetamol doesnt really do anything.. Oh well, just something il have to put up with i guess! 

No, they never gave me an estimated weight but i had visions of him being huge lol but your body only carries what it can, its very rare that a small person would carry a baby that was physically too big for them to deliver.. Then they grow rapidly after they're born, girls are usually a little bit lighter in weight due to them generally being smaller bones & everything but i think it really just depends on baby & mother, im sure your lil dude wont be a huge Turkey lol as you look very petite from the pic i saw :)

Oh i cant wait to go on a hot hols! Not had a holiday abroad since 2007 :shock: deprived Lol! 

Have my consultant app at 11:15am tomo eeee! Official bany birth date unless she arrives early mega ha ha! 

So have you bedn told when your baby shower date is yet?


----------



## iak

Yes moving positions help. I don't take parcatemol for the pains only when I get headaches. Ouch the tailbone! Maybe ask hubby for a massage :) 

Yeah although I have heard stories of women that are not big give birth to 10 pounders lol and then having to have forceps! Omg so exciting let me know after your appointment!!! Girl, you need a holiday abroad! You can do it next year for Riley and baby girl's birthdays. Conjoin it hehe 

Nope i will be deciding baby shower date... I'm thinking either 16/17 July. I'm due on 13th aug so will be 4 weeks before :)


----------



## iak

Or even the 9th or 10 July


----------



## claireybell

Ah Saturday 9th July is Rileys birthday :) 

Haha i know exactly what that massage will amount to.. I swear SO is on heat Lol! Not good for butt pain ha ha!! 

Omg ye telling me, i need sun, sun lounger & lotsa Nivea sun cream, bliss .. Oh & a cold beer whilst i read my new book 'the unmumsy mum' haha! I follow the blog on fb & instagram, cracks me up!! 

We were thinking about Spain next year with the sprogs & rent a villa or something for a week - 10 days.. Lovely :) 

I think my baby shower was 3-4 wks before my due date last time, i knew nothing about it, was lovely, i ate so many fresh cream home made scones that after with fresh strawberries.. I felt so sick Lol!


----------



## iak

Haha maybe try the massage when u r up for it then. I found some stuff coming out my boob the other day and showed oh, he now finds it assuming squeezing them so hard! Wish i didn't day anything lol

I know of the book but what's the blog all about ? Oh yummy got to love scones. Good luck for your app today :)


----------



## claireybell

Colostrum!! Is it clear, creamy sometimes yellow bits? Ive had it since 20 wks!! I squeezed in the shower.. I should really stop doing it hahaaa!! 

The blog updates basically shes just an unmumsy kind of mum & the crazy funny things that occur daily when you have babies or young children, the books hreat though, after you have lil man i def recommend a read, it puts you in the light of 'im not the only one & omg ive done that s few times' lol i wont spoil it ;) 

Well, consultant apt went well but not got my csection date as now im possibly in VBAC mode lol!

Hows your day going? Im sat in the garden in sunshine, il be leaving to collect the chimp from preschool in about 10 mins :)


----------



## iak

Yes it is colostrum. I have a look in the shower too haha 

Will def have to get that after he is born :) 

How comes you didn't get a date ? My day has been ok I've been up since 5 am. I woke up starving. I had 2 bowls of weatabix. I don't know what is wrong with me today I'm really hungry. Baby is def having a growth spurt!


----------



## claireybell

I only find it comes out when im in the shower lol its weird, maybe i surge some hormone when im in the shower as i love a hot shower haha! 

Im not a fan of Weetabix but i used to make myself eat ot for healthy bowel movement ha ha! I know eat Fruit n Fibre, i love all the dried fruit n nuts nom nom!! 

The consultant said i should def still go on my vbac & waterbirth workshop, she gave me some info on anxiety combat techniques which will def help with labour, as i may feel diff after the classes & shes going to call me later in June to come in again, if im still not feeling the vbac she'll def book me the date, she wasnt pushy or stroppy so thats good. If i fo Vbac, i said i dont want to be cut etc or induced if i go over, if they need to induce they will just csection me :) so i am a bit more relaxed about it all now


----------



## iak

I've only had it once but yes it was creamy/clear. I def will have a read after he is born :) will need something like that. Nervous of being a mummy and having this little person rely on me for everything. Scared that I won't be doing this right or this... Oh god! 

I love fruit n fibre, since being pregnant I've had hemorrhoids and fruit n fibre really helps. Weatabix is usually my breakfast and fruit n fibre is a snack in the evening or whenever haha 

Sounds like you have a really good plan in place :) When are your workshops ? So will you decide for csection after due date ?


----------



## claireybell

I felt the same but you kind of just slip into the role, you'll make a great Mummy no doubt Iak :hugs: 

The first night home was daunting as SO fell asleep, Riley was screaming as i got out shower & it seemed like forever to settle him & all i could think about was how fluffy & crap my hair would look in the morning because i wasnt able to dry it haha i really cried that night & then after it was fine :)

Ah i have a haemmoroid aswell, if its painful i find the best stuff to use is that Germaloids cream? It has local anaesthetic in it & numbs mega quick, i swear by it :thumbup: i was terrified of taking my Iron tabs incase of constipation but its been ok, lotsa juice helps, i gave up eating Ready to eat Apricots.. :sick: gag!! 

Which workshops have you enrolled on? I cant remember... 

Mine start mid-late June, so il see how i feel after & if i still want a csection they'll book me in around 39ish wks :) 

If i decide to VBAC they'll only give ne the csection date when im overdue at 10 days i think or just before.. She'll probs come early lol! 

Uhh been feeling awful uncomfy this eve, propped up on the sofa with indigestion :(


----------



## iak

Thank you I hope so :) I guess after the first couple of weeks you get more confident. I am a worrier haha I'm sure your hair looked great hehe 

I have heard the iron tabs make you more constipated. I went to the doctors around a month ago and got some cream seems to help. It comes and goes. I remember being on the plane from the U.S to the U.K and I could barely sit it was so bad. They put the seat belt sign on and I was literally sitting there in so much pain! It's such an uncomfortable feeling. 

I have enrolled on all of them I think it's birthing, breastfeeding and caring for baby workshop. Mine start at beg of July for 3 weeks. Not really that enthusiastic about them tbh. 

Oh god they let you go overdue for 10 days! I thought it was like 7 days and then baby had to be evacuated haha I was in Tescos yesterday and saw the cutest little wonder women swimsuit! You popped up in my head haha 

How are you feeling now ? For 2 weeks now I have been getting really bad legs cramps ouchhh


----------



## iak

Do you think you will opt for vbac if baby's head is engaged at before due date ?


----------



## claireybell

Mornin :wave: 

Babies already head down now so i dont reckon she'll change positions.. But you never know, i am def thinking more about a vbac though although scary eeek!! 

If your def planning on breastfeeding i found the Breastfeeding workshop really usefull, they show you how to feed & get the right latch on for baby, why its beneficial etc.. Im doing it as a refresher as it helped me lots :) You'll probs feel more better about going on them nearer the time when they are for as you'll be around 35 wks then probs ;) 

Mw apt went went, next in at 34 wks holy moly Lol im gonna be due in no tim im scared Lol! Yes they let you go over 10 days & thats it! Inducement is always day 11 unless if you have medical issues or your really anxious about baby being big you can ask about an early induction & see what they say maybe?

Dya know ive just started getting leg cramps this wk, not constant but i can feel them when trying to stand up pffft another ailment to add on lol! 

Iron tabs can go either way, ive upped my juice & fruit intake & have salad with everything ha ha & do far.. No issues, if anything a bit more softer its weird! If you get given them take them when eating lotsa fruit & orange juice as it absorbs it much quicker into the blood, dont know if thats why ive not been constipated but hey ho.. Am feeling abit less tired so they must be doing something :)

I have Dentist at 10am today, ive just remembered urhhh! I have noone to watch Riley for 20 mins either so he has to cone with me, god i hope he doesnt create merry hell whilst im in the chair hahaa


----------



## iak

Exciting! I think once I know baby's head down it will really kick in. Think about it you still have plenty of time. Ok that sounds good. Will have to see what it's like, def want to breastfeed so will be helpful. 

Pleased mw app went well oh wow 34 weeks you will be due in no time then. That's only 4 weeks away! It's getting near eeekkk I don't know if I would want to go 10 days over but then you have to be induced which can make contractions feel worse. I'm hoping he is 1-2 days late haha If he takes after oh, he will be 2 weeks late! 

I used to eat loads of salad before pregnancy and I hardly eat any. Need to start eating more. I'm a massive fruit fan! Fruit can sometimes make constipation worst though. That's good to hear you are feeling less tired. I hope Riley was a good boy for you. Are you two doing anything nice today ?


----------



## claireybell

Oh dont, my Mum said i was s good 2 wks late & her waters were trickling the whole time!! Thats the eighties for ya, now they'll have you in on a drip with hormones lol! I was 8lb 11oz eeeeesh!! My mum was a trooper, she said i was the worst of all 3 of us to get out, i was a chubba baby hahaa!! 

Thing is, if i get to 10 days over & nothing they will csection me, the mw consultant said quite alot of inducements do end up with intervention & csection.. Lovely! 

My friends lil girl cant eat Bananas as they make here awful constipated but the main fruits i eat are satsumas, apples & strawberries, i love Strawbs mmmm :) 

Dentist went well, Riley was so good, he sat & waited for me with no problems do the dentist gave him a sticker haha aww he loved that!

Im sat in garden at the moment with some lunch whilst the boy is snoozing on the sofa :) get in some quite chilled time with me & BnB ha ha

Have you done much today? Hows the room/wardrobe clearing going?


----------



## iak

Yeah they use to allow you to go 2 weeks over. Ahh I feel for your mum! I read that a women in India had a 15lbs baby... Ouch! 

Ahh bless him, you have him well trained :) 

Nice weather today, bank holiday Monday is going to be rainy so best take advantage of it. Not a lot today, oh I will be doing some over the weekend. I rang in to find out my blood results. Lady said my iron levels are great and GD came back normal. So relieved! Going to eat loads of sweet stuff now haha I'm joking!


----------



## iak

did you have any side effects after whopping cough vac ?


----------



## claireybell

Ah thats a weight off your mind as i know you were a tad worried about the GD results, fab stuff also about good iron levels!! :thumbup: 

No, no side effects or anything from the Whoopingcough vaccine other than a really achey arm around the jab site on my arm for a few days but thats it really, i asked about side effects aswell, same as with any drugs/vaccines theres loads but i asked the nurse not to tell me ha ha! But i was generally completely fine ;) 

Ahhh is it meant to rain? My Met app says cloudy/sunny.. Hmmm i shall refresh & have a look!! 

Omg i saw a fb link yesterday on that 15lb baby! She mustve been a very broad taller woman.. If your a small person with a silly enormous bump i think they would csection us.. Thats mustve pinched a tad... Ouch! :shock:


----------



## iak

I was worried! My OH is relieved too I was going on about it so much. I think he is pleased he doesn't have to hear about it anymore haha 

Ok sounds normal. I've looked it up and all this worrying things come up about it. Nurse said she will talk to me before she gives me the jab. 

Saying that I have read stories that 12/13lbs babies have been born in England. Fx we don't have that problem :)


----------



## claireybell

Yeah you'll be fine with the jab hun :)

So i just googled about the 15lb baby where it says 'lady in India gives birth' it was by csection lol! Dud you know the heaviest baby born to date was back inbthe 50's in Italy i think it said... Guess the weight, you'll never guess, only an enormous 22lb!!! HOLY F**k!!! Lol


----------



## iak

Oh god wow how is that possible!


----------



## iak

We hit milestone tomorrow! Yay :))


----------



## claireybell

I know, 22lb!! That couldnt of been vaginally surely??! A 15lb baby is the size of a baby thats around 2 months old, 22lb would be like 4-6 months, mustve been a csection surely, i think id die Lol :shock:


----------



## claireybell

Eeee i know! I wonder what fruits we will be arhhhhh :)


----------



## iak

Clairybell your a pineapple! Only 8/9 weeks left!


----------



## claireybell

Iak your an Acorn Squash ahhhhhhh!!!! 

Have you been enjoying the sun today? I have struggled sitting in it today.. Uncomfy AS!! But caught a lil colour hehee!


----------



## iak

Haha little man's kicks are getting stronger and for the last two days he has not stopped moving! 

I did actually was at my brothers today celebrating my nephew's 4th birthday. It's non stop with birthdays in the summer! Ahh be careful you don't burn haha not like it's that hot but it def feels like it


----------



## claireybell

Ah perfect day for birthday in the sunshine, i hope he had a lovely day :) 

Nah no burning but it was sooooo hot in Southampton, like 23/24 but our gardens a suntrap & wasnt able to sit/lay comfy on the sun lounger, i did curse a few times ha ha!! SO was like 'you ok?' Lol

Aww loadsa movements always good, does he ever jump/bounce about in there? Almost like juddering or shaking? Honestly mental movements!! I keep getting loadsa low down prods.. Hope she isnt breech/transverse.. :-/ Be typical as im kinda getting my head around a vbac lol


----------



## iak

Yeah it was his birthday on Thursday but we done the cake ect today. 

Aw lovely to have some sun though. You should of gone to the beach hehe

Yeah like he is jumping in there. How do u know if they are breach ? At my 28 mw baby was breached but I have this odd feeling that he has turned. I feel like I'm carrying low too.


----------



## iak

Good to hear you are considering vbac :)) exciting!!!


----------



## iak

Love your new pic! Baby girl is growing. You look great


----------



## claireybell

Ah thankyou, i was sunning it so thought id do a quick snap of bump.. Looks really high no wonder im uncomfy ha ha! 

Beach wouldve been packed yesterdsy esp somewhere like Bournemouth, if it turns out really hot today randomly again il be getting Rileys paddling pool out & sitting in it hahaa!! We had a bbq yesyerday aswell, steak n salmon on it mmmmm lovely!

With Riley, i think he had been breech for like ages!! I kept getting prods & kicks very low down but the main thing i noticed for ages was his head pushing up under by my right ribcage, a round firmness.. I assumed it was his bum lol (how niaive) but mw kept saying he was head down but def wasnt!

Il be sent for a presentation scan around 36/37 wks just to confirm as im anxious about that aswell.. Not only was he breech, he was Footling breech - feet first & perched ontop lol he wasnt moving anywhere! 

So glad it seems baby boy has turned for you though.. :thumbup: if your ever concerned, they should scan you to dbl make sure hun! 

Uhhh i been awake for hrs, SO is snoring loudly & is rolling around lots.. Grrrr! I be knackered today now no doubt zzzzzZ!!!


----------



## iak

Hello earlybird! 

Your welcome :) were you different when you were carrying Riley? 

I take it you didn't get the pool out today, although may be abit nicer in Southampton than here. Cloudy today- typical bank holiday weather. 

What's a presentation scan ? I want a scan too to check, can you ask them for it around 38 weeks or do they check themselves by just feeling ? Clairybell I have no idea if he is turned haha. I am just making myself believe when he flipped after the glucose test that was him turning lol I will have to see at the next mw app.

Good job they opted for you to have csection early than with Riley. They say baby can turn at last min, but I think sometimes it's better not to stress out mum too. Someone I know has just had a baby boy, she was in labour for 7 days and the baby was stuck so she had to have a csection in the end. Freaked me out abit but everyone has their own story. 

I understand you with the snoring! Any tips how to get them to ssshhh haha. I hope you got back to sleep. Doing anything nice today ?


----------



## claireybell

Earlybird indeed, feeling ok at the moment, im sure the zzzZ's will kick in soon enough! Ive just baked another banana cake mmm well i say baked, its still cooking ha ha! 

Presentation scans are basically just a standard 2d scan to check if baby is head down or not, i had 2 with Riley, one at my 38 wk spt & i was sent to Hospital to check & there it was under my rib, a head that looked enormous on scan hahaa, they tried to turn him with the ECV procedure but was unsuccessful, he was too comfy & i was too far along at that point! The ECV was at 38+2..! ECV's ate them trying to manipulate your belly & baby with gel to encourage baby to turn, its non invasive but i did find it a bit uncomfy & theni started getting upset .. & by upset i mean all of a sudden inwas uncontrollable fits of tears :rofl: he moved from under my right rib over yo my left & 4 attempts they called it day, 20 mins later he was back under my right rib haha! 

They will only send you for scan most of time if the nw feels baby is still breech but if you feel diff & feeling firmness uptop & kicks lower down you always request & see what she says? Some babies dont turn until just begore labour kicks off though so you have lotsa time :) They rescanned me on the day i had csection to make sure aswell, if he was normal way up they probs wouldve cancelled the csection. 

I carried the same with Riley aswell, all compact! Must be how i carry lol! 

Uhh the weathers cloudy poop here in So'ton aswell! Not doing alot today tbh, il be hoovering in a minute when i take the Cake out.. Joys! SO & his bro are finishing off laying the patio :) hows about ye self? Much going on today? 

Eeesh birth stories fo scare me.. Im truely scared that if my baby gets dtuck in birth canal, it'll be too late for a csection as baby wouldve descended down.. Id need to be cut down there & have forceps & that scares the hell outta me! I know you get numbed everywhere for that but i just dont want it.. Hence the unsureness for vbac :shock: if i was guaranteed a straight forward push out baby id be ok.. Lol!


----------



## claireybell

iak said:


> I understand you with the snoring! Any tips how to get them to ssshhh haha. I hope you got back to sleep.

Haha.. Hmm a sock in the mouth maybe?! Lol!


----------



## iak

You have a determined little boy there! He wanted to be carried out bless him. 

Sounds all very stressful. Do you watch one born every minute? I used to watch it before I got preg but have stopped watching it. Haha be guaranteed a straight forward birth, if only we could guarantee it. FX we both do! I know I will be on here during labour letting you know and probs googling every feeling I will be having. I know when I get towards the end I mean like anytime after 37 weeks I will be feeling "is this it" all the time. Probably will be going in to check all the time haha. 

Oh nice getting the garden ready for the summer :) it's meant to be a warm summer. Typical pregnancy and a newborn baby. Atleast we will be able to go on nice long walks with a cold drink in our hands. Although still not alcoholic because of bf. Btw when did you have a glass after birth? I guess if you want to you have express the day before and day after ? 

Is the ECV like a sweep ? 

Btw if you haven't done so sign up to Yourbabyclub, they send you free samples. 

https://www.yourbabyclub.co.uk/?sou...adgroup=Baby&gclid=CN7L0Mvlgc0CFcFAGwodakoLiA


----------



## iak

Haha oh yes! he has man flu at the moment too. It just gets worst:dohh:


----------



## claireybell

Men with their illnesses.. SO is like that now feeling all crappy & hes really full on with his grunts.. Lol i ignore it! 

Haha yes Riley loves being carried about now still, i pick him up here n there but not to carry about, hes far too big & heavy for that now, hes gives the loveliest cuddles though, really nestles his head in my neck & shoulders awww :hugs: 

Ive beeb recording One born every minute, ive watched 3-4 of them but have the rest to watch still, i cry like a baby when i watch them hahaa! When i was pg with Riley i used to get anxious watching it but not anymore, you should start watching it again :thumbup: 

Oh no, an ECV is literally having Your tummy massaged to encourage baby to turn, nothing internal done at all, theres videos on youtube about it :)

I think i had my first glass of wine when Riley was fully on the bottle, he wouldve been about 4 months old or just a few weeks older maybe.. Ionky used my electronic breast pump once or twice but it was really difficult to get it out as my boobs were used to having Riley take the Milk.. Yeah you can express off & get a milk supply if you fancied an eve off & have a glass, i think you can store breastmilk in freezer for 6 months, Boots sell the storage bags! I know that if you mix bottle & boob too soon it can confuse the baby & they'll probs start wanting the bottle as milk comes out quicker than the boob, baby doesnt have to work as hard to get milk out lol! 

Ooh il def be on here when my labour starts hehe all too exciting ;) 

I think i signed up to that one yesterday actually.. Im gonna check it out!!


----------



## iak

Oh tell me about it haha. Aww how lovely :) you will have two giving you cuddles soon! Mummy of two:hugs: 

Yeah I about it. I will be getting some though just in case. I brought dr Browns and medala bottles and I have a few MAM bottles. I've got the medala bf machine so will be using that. I want oh to be feeding him too as I think it's a nice way to bond, plus if I need to pop anywhere I know I can leave some milk. Won't feed too much with bottles to start off with though. 

Ahh can't wait to labour day. May catch up with one born nearer the time, as a little preparation :happydance:


----------



## iak

Once baby is born I will need a glass of wine and a cig!


----------



## claireybell

Hahaa i hear you there, i really cant wait to taste wine again, il be sloshed after 1 glass no doubt pahahaa SO will love that, cheap date :haha: Looking forward to eating Brie cheese aswell mmmmmm

Ive already got my 6 pack of Tommee Tippee bottles aswell, il be getting some Aptamil formula aswell just incase :) 

Oh yes def start watching some OBEM before baby boy arrives.. Get you geared up & excited lol


----------



## iak

Haha look forward to hearing about your night when you do! 

Do you know of any sterlisers that are good ? I was looking at the tommee Tippee. I feel like I'm so behind on everything. Everyone that I know or who has had a baby has got everything by now. I've only got a few clothes in diff sizes, bf machine, bottles and pushchair! Feel like I should have his whole wardrobe, Moses basket, sheets, my hospital bag packed ect.. Feeling stressed lol


----------



## iak

Oh hates one born! He goes to me " do we really have to see this" haha


----------



## claireybell

iak said:


> Oh hates one born! He goes to me " do we really have to see this" haha

Erm yes!! It'll be the real deal soon enough lol.. Or he gets so emotional like us girls do when the babies pop out he doesnt want to blub in front of you Haha


----------



## claireybell

You not the only one Iak, ive buyed literally nothing still & still not picked up that Crib from my friends mum yet ha!

I have a those 3 lil tops, the wonder woman ones.. Nappies, bf feeding pillow which was given to me by my sister - they help in early days when baby is tiny, bottles, i think thats it lol! I need to test the carseat in the car to see if it fits ok as its an old one we used with Riley but we had a diff car then, we already have baby bath.. Mainly need a pushchair, we have a steam steriliser from Mothercare but its old so i nay grab a new one as they're fairly cheap to pick up..!

Ive heard microwave sterilisers are pretty good & they're really quick aswell :thumbup: oh a baby monitor.. Havent got one! Must add it to the list...


----------



## srobbins

4D appointment went well. She gave us a couple of good pictures of her adorable face. She favors her Daddy so much! I just can't wait to hold this little bundle of joy! Also my placenta has moved up - just where it is suppose to be! So no more worries there! I'm glad to see you ladies are still doing awesome as well! Addie weighs 2 lbs. 9 oz. now! :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







us may 2016.jpg
File size: 31.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## claireybell

Hey srobbins :)

Awww she is simply beautiful & such clear images there! I love that her hands are up by her face like 'its all too much' lol! How are you doing? Are you starting to get uncomfy yet? Eeesh my bumps up high! X


----------



## iak

I think that may it Clairybell haha I can't wait to see what he is like with baby. He doesn't really show that much emotion. He is really good with our nephews and niece so will be lovely when we have baby boy. 

We are both in the same boat then! My sister has finally moved out of her room so I can finally put baby's bits away in the cupboard until after the baby shower. I'm planning to my "serious shopping" for baby after baby shower, will be on the 4 week countdown then! That sounds scary but so excited!!! I've been putting away my clothes away and I have so many summer bits that won't be wearing this year. I bet I don't remember where I have put them for next year. How's your day been ?


----------



## iak

Scrobbins! She looks adorable! I love the pics, amazing job ! how is your pregnancy going ?


----------



## srobbins

Yes Claireybell - she is already a little diva! lol Pregnancy is going really well. I do have some uncomfortable times but not so bad yet. I love feeling her move around - it is so incredible but at times oh goodness you can feel her big ol' feet!


----------



## claireybell

Lol!! I get kicked everywhere its crazy, sometimes its really painful! Did you get the 4d video on disc aswell?


----------



## claireybell

Haha men can be randomly emotional sometimes.. SO never really showed much emotion when Riley was born but he was over the moon he had another son, im hoping that when baby girl arrives he'll feel abit more diff, more protective perhaps :hugs: heres hoping.. Lol

Oh fab news about your sis moved out of the bedroom hun, you can kind of start organising now, on my work lunch break tomo i think im going to pop over into Mothercare & ask about buggy orders & how long they take to arrive etc, im thinking if its a few weeks, i may need to order very soon... Eeee!! Red pushchair here i come Lol! 

I need to get a decent sized change bag aswell, id really love a black
Or red polka dot one ;)

Days been ok, weathers been pants so housebound.. But Riley had a long nap, he looks so cute when he snoozes, i collage pics of him asleep hahaa sad eh?!


----------



## iak

I bet you both will be. My brother said he felt differently when my niece was born, maybe because that was after 3 boys haha. How old is SO's other son ? 

8/9 weeks is plenty of time for them to delivery, I think you can collect too from mothercare. I know someone that has just brought a red pushchair from mothercare, looks great. Our pushchair and car seat is arriving this afternoon!! Feels like I ordered it ages ago, it's been 7 weeks. About time! FX everything is there, some companies can be a pain. 

It's turned really cloudy. I've just got in from dr surgery, got the WC vaccination. Arm feels really achy. I can see me doing the same when baby arrives, doing random collages!


----------



## srobbins

claireybell said:


> Lol!! I get kicked everywhere its crazy, sometimes its really painful! Did you get the 4d video on disc aswell?

Well we were suppose to get the video but when I played the disc all I saw was pictures. I go back for my regular checkup next Wednesday and I will be telling them about it. I want my video clips - I paid $165 for my 4D! lol


----------



## iak

srobbins said:


> claireybell said:
> 
> 
> Lol!! I get kicked everywhere its crazy, sometimes its really painful! Did you get the 4d video on disc aswell?
> 
> Well we were suppose to get the video but when I played the disc all I saw was pictures. I go back for my regular checkup next Wednesday and I will be telling them about it. I want my video clips - I paid $165 for my 4D! lolClick to expand...



Make sure you get the video Scrobbins! Are u ready for baby girl ? I feel like my pregnancy is flying by :)


----------



## claireybell

Hell yeah! Def complain about that, thats alot of money for just photo's!! Cheeky lol

Oh ive just started a thread in the Third Tri, girls you must check it out! Another friend on BnB found this hilarious birth stories link from ages ago & posted it on another thread for us to have a read of & start another in third tri! ive been crying with laughter reading it hahaa!! I just posted it this morning, please have a read :rofl: 

Oooh Iak hows the new pushchair & carseat? Hehee!! 

I bet you've woken up to an achey arm this morning.. Few more days & the acheyness will go away :thumbup: 

SO's other son is 11 & will be 12 in September, he hasnt seen him since he was 5 :( its really sad.. He lives in London with his Mum but there were lots of issues & court stuff that went on & she lied about alot of things & just up & left to London one day, basically SO had to walk away after spending a small fortune on solicitor fees to try & see him, its sad as SO thinks about him all the time, he prob has no idea he has a younger brother & baby sister on the way..


----------



## iak

Clairybell, whats the thread called ? 

Pushchair and car seat arrived, it's lovely I had a brief look to make sure everything is there. Won't be setting it up just yet. It will be staying in its box for the time being. Can't wait to use it :) 
Did you find out from mothercare yesterday?

Yes, arm still feels really heavy. After having a chat with the nurse, I went through with it. Sometimes too much googling is not good haha. As I was leaving she said to me, "so the next time I see you will be for baby's 8 week injections." His not even here yet and I want him to stay a newborn forever hehe 

That's so sad. I don't understand how some women can do that. Saying that some men don't want anything to do with their offspring, my SIL first child is from a man she was with before my brother, the man found out she was pregnant and didn't want anything to do with the child. My brother has raised him since he was 1 or 2. My nephew doesn't know any different and thinks my brother is his real daddy. When he is abit older I think they will sit him down so he knows that atleast that he does have a dad out there, he is only 5 atm. It's the child that suffers the most in the end, even if he does have a father figure in his life, he deserves to know who his actual family is. Especially coming to an age of 12 he must wonder. Does SO want to try and gain contact of him? I'm sure he can, he is on the birth certificate. Maybe contacting family or people that she knows or even going through the legal route again.


----------



## claireybell

The subject title is 

*** Hilarious birth stories *** ive just commented on it so it'll be near the top of page 1 on Third Tri thread hun :) 

Awww 8wks jabs.. :nope: i cried Lol! They get easier each time you take them but the yr booster got me as Riley was so upset, proper tears.. I nearly cried again hahaa! 

Heheee ah i bet you were so excited opening the new buggy ;) Unfortunately, i never made it out the office at lunchtime as work was really busy urhh so i may go in next Tuesday, Riley will be back in preschool as its half termat the moment, i can peruse Mothercare properly then ha ha but i may have a look online & see what offers they have on eee!!

I know, its just really sad & now being a Mum myself & knowing how id feel if that was to happen to me & how upset id feel, i just dont know how i could make a loving father feel that awful.. For the longest time SO wasnt fussed on wanting anymore children but i stuck with him because i loved him & over time his attitude changed, probs realised that all women arent the same & wont hurt him like that..! Thats so lovely that your bro took on that role & the children really dont know any diff from a young age either & as long as they're surrounded by love thats all that counts :thumbup: 

SO wrote letters & he sends yearly xmas & birthdsy cards etc with a cheque as lets face it, he diesnt know what stuff hes into.. But his Mum sent a 'recorded delivery' letter saying his letters were upsetting him??! & not to resume anymore contact... He will wait until he comes to him kniw, which he will eventually as his curiousity will get him, i hope he does as hes the one missing out at his mums expense, its sad :( All people SO kniws that knows or knew his sons Mum, they dont make contact with ter anymore & anyone on fb linked with SO have been blocked by her, its really crazy, it was upsetting SO too much trying to make contact so he made the decision to let him go as such, Riley knows he has an older btother but has never met him, just seen photos.. I can understand relationships break up but dragging kids into it & using them is just not nice! 

Just another day & we'll be new fruits hehe! 30 & 32 wks arhhhhhh


----------



## iak

Thank you,Will have to have a read. 

They may have the delivery info online which states how long roughly they take. 

How awful, it's horrible that has to be the case. Must of been hard for him to come to a decision to leave it and wait for him to make contact. I hope he does eventually. When did they split up ? Its nice that Riley knows he has a brother somewhere. My nephew is not treated any differently to his other 3 siblings. He came into the family when he was 2, so it was quite easy to start a relationship as he was only little. Children adapt quite quickly. 

Tomorrow- new milestone :) these weeks are flying by!


----------



## iak

Clairybell, around 20 mins ago I had a really bad shooting pain just under where the rib cage is, lasted for a round a minute. Do you get that ?


----------



## claireybell

Was it a sharp pain? I wonder if baby boy had pushed or laid on a nerve hun or possibly wedged a foot under the rib maybe? Do you feel ok otherwise? Has it happened since? 

Ive not had shooting sharp pains under the rib cage but i do get dull aches here n there bit they pass pretty soon aswell.. All the muscles & nerves being squished around i think


----------



## claireybell

SO & his ex split when his son was just before he was 3.. Anywhere around 12-18mths before i met him, i only met his son twice, very cute, looks similar to Riley but different the same time.. Same fair colourings. I hope he does make contact as he gets that much older, there will always be a bedroom for him :hugs:


----------



## claireybell

Uhh i had 2 tiny slices of pizza at 5:20 this aftenoon & i still cant move im uncomfy! So thats now pizza, pasta & mashed potatoe i have to avoid now noooooo :nope:


----------



## iak

Yeah it was a sharp shooting pain, lasted about a min and then there was just a dull ache. Apart from that I feel fine. 

SO is very lucky to have you hehe 

Do you feel sick ? I haven't been able to have pizza throughout my pregnancy it makes me vomit. Just the thought of it makes me feel sick.


----------



## iak

Ahhh and pasta! I would thought mashed potatoe would make you settle.


----------



## claireybell

Mash potatoe just bloats me out like pasta & now pizza boooo! I loooove Mash, its probs ok in the smallest of amounts but i think i just load up in it too much hahaa glutten here!!! :haha: 

Not feeling sick with it just hugely full & cant sit comfy, im humped up in bed on some pillows now but not tired.. Well, trying to sleep but cant drift off :( 

I think baby was probs laid against a nerve maybe hun or just poked into an organ perhaps, if nothing since im sure its all ok in there, the space is getting smaller by the day for them.. Hows the bump coming along? I bet you've popped out a lil more ;)

Its my sister Hen do tomorrow late afternoon/early evening, having my highlights done tomorrow afternoon as roots are just BAD!! Food at my other sisters & then off out, il be going out for an hr or so then home as everyone will just be drunk & thats boring as hell for me lol


----------



## iak

Hope you feel better and manage a good night sleep. Not long and you will be enjoy all 3 again :) 

Yeah I think so too, never had a sharp pain like that but I think if anything was up it would of persisted. I am having some biscuits at the moment and he is kicking about. Will upload a pic for you, def come up ! 

Aww how lovely, enjoy! When is your sister getting married ? I know how you feel, since being pregnant the smell of alcohol makes me feel really nauseous.


----------



## iak

This was taken on Tuesday :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 18.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## iak

I had a moment this afternoon. I know I was probably being sensitive... I was lying in bed and OH came over to give me a hug. I was in my bra and he goes wow you have got massive. I broke down in tears, thinking all sorts "he doesn't love me anymore" "he doesn't find me attractive anymore" "I'm fat and ugly" After him comforting me and thinking I'm mad I feel slightly better.. Doesn't stop me eating custard creams in bed atm


----------



## claireybell

Awww look at that cutey bump :hugs: its def popped out more since the last pic hun! Lovely :)

My sisters hen do was ok, i got home about 10:30 this evening, it was ok at first thrn everyone started looking tiddly drunk & it was getting a bit boring lol so i came on home. She gets married July 15th, not long, il be due 15 days after.. il be mahoooosive then ha ha! 

Ah hun bless you.. Hope your feeling a bit better today, its those hormones & all of a sudden they kick in, ive had random outbursts.. Your hubby most probs loves you more at the moment & finds you very attractive with all the extra curves :hugs: SO says to me theres something about pregnant ladies, the fertileness & glow, im sure your hubs feels just the same, i bet you've no weight gain anywhere else just like me only boob n bump lol! 

I have choccy biscuits every morning.. Lol :shock:


----------



## iak

Thank you. It has out of nowhere. I can still cover it with a baggy top / shirt but I love showing it off. 

Did your sister have a good time ? Oh I bet you will be glowing, fx it's nice weather too. Have u managed to get an outfit or will u be looking nearer the time ? 

Feeling better today. I have gained weight on my thighs as well as boobs and bump, but I know I only have 10 weeks left and will loose the weight after baby is born. I want to enjoy my pregnancy not have to worry too much about weight gain. Me and OH were talking today about how quickly the pregnancy is going and he goes to me "I wish you were 2 months because it's going too fast" I don't think he is ready and worries that he doesn't have the same instincts as me but I know when baby is born he will fall in love. Thinking about it I should of reassured him more.

Got to love chocolate biscuits :)


----------



## claireybell

Iak your a Cucumber hehe! 

I think its normal for men to feel like that, they have no direct bond as such going pn unlike us growing the babes, he probs having last min fears & will like you say feel the loving parental instincts when baby boy arrives ;) 

I keep having little freak out moments of 'what if i dont feel anything for the new baby?' Its weird! Probs scared as shes a girl & im used to having a boy.. I remember having the same fears with Riley but all turned out ok :)

Sisters Hen do was 'ok' .. Very expensive as i wasnt drinking so i was abit annoyed i ended up paying £18 for a reserved place for a cocktail mixing bar when i wasnt drinking, so i came home early as limited funds, but everyone was drunk & so i came home around 10ish, she had a nice time i think, ive yet to see some pics on facebook this morning or at somepoint today haha!! 

I think il end up wearing a Maxi dress or something for the wedding, if its warm il want light minimal cliothing ha ha! 

Hows your wknd going? Anything nice planned today?


----------



## iak

Love your new pic :) Not long now! 

Yeah he is not very good with expressing his emotions, but I think when he sees baby he will fall deeply in love. Got a strange feeling baby will be his double too. He is really good with babies. My niece loves him. 

You will be fine, I think it's just the stress of having two and then you want the same bond as you did with Riley. Having a daughter is so special! Are you happy that you waited four years to have another baby ? 

Ahh pleased you had an okish time, good thing is that you don't have a hungover! Although I bet when we have our first drink, the hangover will be terrible haha 
Some places have lovely maxi dresses, btw what is the difference between a normal maxi dress and a maternity dress. 

Not up to much today, my brother brought loads of Krispy Kreme donuts round, that everyone has had one except me. I'm not really a donut fan except jam ones. It's lovely weather! I have just come back from Argos, I got a gym ball to help with the occasional back pain. How about you ?


----------



## claireybell

But ye never know hun, boys look alot like their Mummies.. Riley is my twin its uncanny, you can see he looks like his Dad but when you see pics of me at his age, its weirdly odd Lol! 

I am glad i waited that bit longer as i think id of been stressed out.. But SO was saying this afternoon if we want to have a third baby, 18 month gap only, so we get the baby stuff done & out the way lol, so i could be pg again around a yrs time oh god hahaa!! 

Mat dresses are any kind of dress with the tailored seams for stretch n growth, Maci dresses i would buy just one off the shelf with it not being maternity as their long & quite stretchy anyway.. Only think is my boobs are huge now (LOL) & id need a strapless bra but normal underwired ones dont fit me.. Some of those Bandau stretchy ones are ok but they dont have alot of lift, hmmm.. Decisions ha ha!! 

Ooh those gym balls are great, my friend has one! They're also fab for nearer due date for sitting & bouncing to encourage baby to be head down :thumbup: 

Ive been sat in garden on/off today.. Very hot uhhhbut really trying not to complain haha! I was going to cook Roast pork crackling today but SO mentioned a Chinese so we just had Chinese :haha:


----------



## claireybell

I hate Donuts .. Gag! Never liked them or pancakes, most people think im weird lol


----------



## iak

I think it really depends, it's weird some genes come out of nowhere. I am quite fair, brunette and green eyes. OH is tanned, dark hair and brown eyes. I will have to post a pic of us 3 when he is born! Can't wait to see what he is going to look like. Something I'm really looking forward to, I think that's why I haven't opted for a 4d scan. He will have a mixture of so many diff countries in him too haha.

I think you can get quite stressed if you don't wait after the first and it's nice to get into being a mum just with one. I couldn't imagine being pregnant quickly after little one is born. Ohhh 18 months :) why do men love talking about the next one when you are already pregnant with this one, my hubby is the same. He has already said he wants 6 and he thinks we should have them really close together so after I give birth lets get pregnant basically... Hmmm no! Haha I would like to wait 2-3 years! 

Maybe try and find a push-up for that day , not like you need any more cleavage haha. Do you know anywhere you are going to look ? Aww has Riley got a suit ready. Little suits are the cutest! 

Yes we have just pumped it up so will be using it everyday. Be good to use after baby is born although I will prob be sick of by then haha 

Yummy Chinese. We were meant to eat early today but I ended up having a nap so debating what to have. Don't fancy cooking anything.. OH doesn't like donuts either! Pancakes ?! Hmm that is weird :) I got an email from mothercare about their expectant parents event, have you been to one ?


----------



## claireybell

ooh your baby boy will no doubt be gaaawjus with all thos mix of colourings hun :hugs:

haha i remember you saying your hunny wants 6 or something lol.. il see how i feel, i mean i may not be fussed on a third after this lil one.. 

i found myself rushing through each baby stage as i didnt really know what i was doing & found it stressy but now looking back, it wasnt as bad as i thought haha i know il do things diff this time around, its just a big leaning curve for new parents & the baby ;)

not sure where to look for Mat dress or a Maxi dress but imhoping H&M have some nice things.. luuuuuve H&M lol! 

ooh no, i get emails from Boots about their baby/toddler events & bump up my advantage points but dont tend to spend alot in store.. i wonder if i have had emails & ive just trashed them, im going to have a look when im home haha!!! 

im at work at the moment.. its been so nice today, think we're having a bbq when get home mmmm! 

Have you been to any of the Asda Baby/Toddler events? they do those big bumper boxes of Pampers are bargain prices, like £10 for like 70-80 nappies!! i love it Lol


----------



## iak

Thank you :) 

Yeah I agree at the end of the day we are the ones carrying them but I do think it is nice having lots of siblings. I will need to get the pill soon after baby is pen. What did you use after Riley was born if you don't mind me asking ? If I remember from taking the pill it takes around 7 days to get into your system. 

Oh really, I can imagine it is hard not to. I really want to enjoy him being a baby and try not to rush it. You will know exactly what u r doing so will probs find yourself enjoying them stages more this time round. 

I'm sure you will find something nice in h&m. I always manage to find something there even if I go in for a browse. I've got a few things for the baby in there although the quality for baby stuff is not that great. 

Is the Asda event an actual event or is just half price in store on things? Enjoy your bbq! It's been lovely today I ve been in the garden catching rays.


----------



## GoldenRatio

:hi::hi::hi:Did u guys give birth yet???:wohoo:


----------



## claireybell

Haha i love H&M.. If i go in there for anything or nothing, i always come out with something pahahaa!! 

Oh the Asda event is an 'instore' thing but the big hyper market places are the best as they have loadsa diff things, have a Google & it probs say when the next one is, i may do it in a minute actually haha :thumbup: 

Literally, after having Riley, the very next day in hospital they come around asking about contraception :haha: if breastfeeding, the best form are Condoms or the progesterone only pill, you cant have combined pill when feeding them ye self, thing is i found that the progesterone only pill interferred with the milk supply.. Im not sure what il do tbh unless i end up bottle feeding then il be back on combi pill ;) 

Golden girl :hugs: 

How you doing hunni? 

Haha nooo not just yet but not long hun, i have just under 8 wks left, 32+1 today eeeek!!! 

Missed you on the 'General chatter' thread ;)


----------



## GoldenRatio

omg! not much left ha!! im excited:happydance:

I couldnt do the "General Chatter" thread, i go to washroom for 5 mins and 5 pages of convo goes on. Too many ppl to keep up for me:blush:

Im on to my 10th cycle, i could have given birth by now if first month was successful :dohh: went to see endo again, 3 months my pcos got better and he gave me clomid. First cycle on clomid, will see if that works. If not, then i wanna get my tubes checked, if they are blocked or whats happening.


----------



## claireybell

Lol it is abit like that, i just chat in & out, alot of time i can never remember what ive read 2 mins previous :haha: 

Ah hun, 10 cycles really.. Wow thats gone fast! I'd of thought they'd check tubes first..? Fx'd the Clomid def does the trick though hun!

How many days into your cycle are you on now? Im going to nosey at your chart in a minute :) 

Ohhh i am excited but scared at the same time.. Eeek!! It'll be here in a flash :shock:


----------



## claireybell

Well you've def ovulated Golden no doubt there hun :thumbup: 6dpo.. Entering the 'implanting zone' now hehe!


----------



## iak

Thanks CB- I will be having a look for the Asda event to see if I can get any goodies. Maybe condoms for the time being then if pill interferes with breastfeeding, although I don't fully trust condoms haha!


----------



## iak

Hey golden girl! How are you ?! 

Nope not yet, I'm 30+2 today! So not long to go now. 

I really hope clomid works for you, chart is looking good atm. FX you get your bfp soon! I would push for all the tests you can get, just keep everything going and you know exactly where you are whilst taking clomid and ttc. If Canada is anything like the U.K, it can take ages to get an appointment. Good news that your pcos has got better :) 

Do you have any symptoms ? Will you be testing or waiting for af ?


----------



## GoldenRatio

Hey iak! Time flies ha?! Did u finish the baby shopping yet?

I got no symptoms and I will test on my bday which is June 8, then wait for af. we have an appointment with family doctor on Friday, first time meeting him so I will discuss with him about my tubes.


----------



## iak

It really has gone so quickly. We have only brought the car seat, pushchair and a few bits so far. 

If I remember at 9dpo I had pain on my right hip, diarrhea and some discharge. I tested that night and got a line. Everyone's symptoms are different. How many dpo will you be on the 8th ? 

Good news that you are seeing your family doctor.


----------



## claireybell

Im so glad that your pcos has gotten lots better though Golden! Ive known a few ladies who's body has geared up to Ov with the hormones & had the temp shifts but no eggs are released which is the pcos, i really feel Clomid will help :thumbup: im excited to follow your outcone this cycle hun :hugs: 

I have zip symptoms apart from mild period aches & in my lower back but i knew it wasnt period as i had these a good 5/6 days before it was due & thats the only reason i tested on 10dpo & had oober faintest line! Fx'd lovely! 

My god Iak im boiling my butt off today! Feeling the need to strip down to nothing haha!! Hows the heat in London?


----------



## iak

I remember us discussing our symptoms and the lines back in November! Feels like ages ago and in some ways feels like it has gone so quick! 

CB- I caught the sun yesterday my chest got abit tannish/red and my arms got some colour on them. I ended up having lunch outside it was so nice. Today it has gone cloudy and I can hear storms coming. Pregnant women is striping- may give the neighbours something to look at. I've got the fan on in the house, my body temperature has risen today! Hay fever has set in and I be had a nose bleed. Will have to ask mw next week what I can take for hay fever.


----------



## GoldenRatio

Thanks ladies, i will be 8dpo on June 8th. Im trying to get my hopes down because i dont wanna be miserable if af shows p. Also i read that clomid can cause early pregnancy symptoms so im trying not to symptom spot. If clomid doesnt work, endo will send me to fertility clinic in 6 months and that clinic is 2 hours away. Pray for me that it works:hugs:

With clomid, ovulation was super painful so hopefully i produced at least one egg!

I get hav hip and back pain, and sometimes cramps but that could be due to my workout. My temp went down today, hopefully goes back up tom.


----------



## iak

Don't get too disappointed on 8dpo, as that is still really early. Enjoy your birthday! Have you got anything nice planned ? 

What happens at the fertility clinic ? I'm sure you will be preg by 6 months ;) do you usually have pain in your hip and back after workout. It's probs hard cause you don't know what to expect as its only your first cycle with clomid. Temping is not always reliable but does help to record it. I never got that far with temping so don't know much about it only for what I have read on here.


----------



## iak

Has OH been checked by endo?


----------



## GoldenRatio

yea DH got checked, he is all good. Only thing that we didnt check was my tubes and endo said im 99 percent sure thats not the case:wacko:

I donno what will happen at fertility clinic, maybe they will monitor my eggs or IUI or IVF.... donno, i dont wanna go thru all that:nope:

I can only try clomid for 6 months because it thins the uterus lining.


----------



## iak

I'm sure clomid will work. Wait.. Just realised 8th is tomorrow! Happy birthday for tomorrow!!! FX you get your bfp too! If not tomorrow, this week :)


----------



## GoldenRatio

Thanks hun! im really hoping that i will get a bfp tom. I did graduate highschool and both my uni's on June 8! Also got most of my jobs on June 8. So thats why i love number 8 so much and deep down im hoping June 8 is my lucky day again.


----------



## iak

Let us know how you get on. Got my fx for you. Don't get disheartened if it is not bfp as a lot of people don't get bfp until after 10dpo.


----------



## GoldenRatio

will keep u ladies posted, thanks hun:hugs:


----------



## claireybell

ooh Happy birthday Golden :hugs: hope you have a lovely day planned today 

Golden, do you usually get much ov pain at ovulation? Lotsa pain is a really good sign, fx hun! def keep us all posted & yes 8/9dpo is still mega early! Mine was still blank white neg at 9 dpo aswell :)


----------



## GoldenRatio

Thanks:hugs:

Tested and it was bfn at 8dpo. It was so white!


----------



## iak

GoldenRatio said:


> Thanks:hugs:
> 
> Tested and it was bfn at 8dpo. It was so white!

Happy birthday! It's still early! Are u going to keep testing or will u wait for af ?


----------



## GoldenRatio

Thanks hun! i will wait for af, dont like seeing negatives anymore


----------



## iak

Your temp has gone up too which is a good sign :)


----------



## GoldenRatio

yea i was so stressed that it was going low, hopefully it keeps going up! 

CB, forgot to answer ur question. No i dont get unbearable ovulation pain usually but clomid ovulation pain was one of a kind. I even cried during BD, it felt like DH was hitting severely bruised spot. First i thought cyst burst or something bad happened but the next day it went away.


----------



## iak

I had pain on right hip and near my belly button on 7dpo so I tested on 8dpo I got bfn, completely white. I then tested the morning of 9dpo, bfn and then I tested again around 11pm on 9dpo and saw a line. By 10dpo I had a very obvious line. Most people get their bfp after 10dpo. When is af due ?


----------



## claireybell

ooh that ov pain sounds promising though Golden.. 

sorry you had the BFN, they can be so disheartening when seeing them all the time, hugs :hugs: but 8/9dpo is the 'typical' day of implanting for most so im thinking lotsa positive thoughts your way :thumbup:

i cant view Ov charts on my works PC but i can view Piccys? how bizarre is that.. you'd of thought it be the other way around!! 

just looking at the calender at work.. 5 wks today is my last day then 2 wks hols & then Mat leave starts arhhhh!!!! scary stuff!


----------



## GoldenRatio

Af is due June 14, and i got no symptom today at all. My body is sore due to workout and thats about it. 

Ah CB! i envy you now! i think mat leave is the best part of being pregnant:happydance: Thats one of the reasons why i wanna be pregnant so bad! so i can leave my job and be home all day.


----------



## iak

Believe me sitting at home doing nothing bores me! Wish I was working haha although once July comes I plan on doing some serious baby shopping so that will pre occupy me :)


----------



## GoldenRatio

whaaaa! iak u dont work? i would love it. 

Btw should i get a kitten for my bday? even tho DH is allergic.


----------



## iak

Not at the moment. 

how will that work with DH hehe


----------



## claireybell

Awww Golden i luuuuuuurve Kittens, so yes get one hahaa! Im always kitten broody & if you need swaying, i can always upload a piccy of our tabby cat when she was a kitten <3 Is hubby very allergic? 

5 wks will come around soon ;)

Iak, you'll be able to claim government Maternity pay i think.. & SO if he is employed, 2/3 wks paternity :thumbup: def look into yours though!


----------



## GoldenRatio

He is really allergic but some ppl say the allergies can go away if he can bare with it for a week or two. But he is a cry baby when it comes to sickness, so annoying.


----------



## claireybell

Kind of like he'll get the immunity .. My friend has bad cat/fog fur allergies aswell, she was taking antihistimines when she got her kitten & miraculously not long after her allergies went.. It could poss happen! Men are abit more wimpy with health stuff than girls ha ha


----------



## claireybell

Check out these kittens of ours awwwww

https://i1204.photobucket.com/albums/bb416/claireybell81/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zpsvpvvwzet.jpeg


----------



## claireybell

Swayed yet hehee


----------



## GoldenRatio

omg omg! they are so cuteeeeeee! u giving me kitten fever lol

I told my brother that i wanna get a kitten, he was like "u gonna have a kid soon" hehe im having a kid soon ladies, my brother says so:dohh:


----------



## claireybell

I know arent they? Haha im kitten broody just looking at them Lol! 

Ah bless your bro, thats very sweet :) & you want that kind of 'typical as ive just got a Kitten aswell' kinda chat so you def need it haha! Really hoping this cycle is the one for you hun, you & hubs are destined for babies :hugs:


----------



## iak

They are adorable Clairybell :) 

Hoping that you get your kitten and baby soon Golden :)


----------



## GoldenRatio

i got my hopes p again after checking cm, its creamy and lots. Also got annoying leg ache and some cramps. 

For my bday im gonna cheat today! im planning to hav ice cream and some chocolate and some chips! omg cant wait


----------



## iak

Creamy discharge is a good sign! Go for it, it's your birthdayyyyy. I can completely relate to leg cramps, they are the worst. All of sudden in the middle of the night I can't move my foot it's is like completely stuck. So painful.


----------



## claireybell

I keep getting leg cramp in the night after stretching uhhh!! All up my calf aswell! Jeez it was blooming hot last night..


----------



## claireybell

Golden i had like TONS of thick creamy cm just before my positive i had to wear a liner Lol


----------



## iak

Thinking back, I had the same :) 

FX!


----------



## GoldenRatio

Im having lots of creamy cm that i hav to wear liner too, also leg cramps are getting worse along with cramps. But my boobs dont hurt at all!


----------



## iak

Have you tested today ?!


----------



## GoldenRatio

no i didnt test, maybe i will test tom morning since we have appt with our new family doc. If i get any sort of line then i can tell him.


----------



## iak

I remember you saying. Good luck with it. What is the aim of tomorrow app ? You will be 10dpo then too.


----------



## GoldenRatio

its our first appt with him so basically first time meeting him and informing him about our current health. I will tell him about everything, and what endo prescribed. Also im gonna ask him about my tubes. Because endo refuses to check them and i dont wanna waste clomid if my tubes are blocked. That should be checked, but i wanna get his opinion on that.


----------



## iak

Definitely push to get your tubes checked, just for the peace of mind if not anything. 

Best of luck with it :)


----------



## GoldenRatio

im kinda scared tho, i heard it hurts to get it checked. But i will def push it


----------



## claireybell

My sister had hers checked before they gave her Clomid, she said it was abit uncomfy but it didnt take very long.. Def worth them checking though Golden :thumbup: 

Is Endo your Insurance? 

Hope your apt goes well though ;)


----------



## GoldenRatio

what u mean endo is my insurance?


----------



## claireybell

Sorry, probs best to rephrase.. You said endo refused to check your tubes? Just wondered what endo was hun..


----------



## iak

Clairybell- tomorrow and another week will have gone past! These weeks are flying! I've got my 31 week midwife app on Monday its come by so quickly. Can't believe it. Being in single weeks is scary, although I haven't actually really started thinking about the pain that is going to come with labour... yes I know so naive, but I'm sticking to it :) I will probs regret it when I'm pushing. 

How are you getting on ? 7 weeks!!! Sorry if I'm scaring you but it's coming haha


----------



## GoldenRatio

Oh endo is endocrinologist :) I'm at our new family docs office, he is really old lol I was expecting someone young. Btw I got a faint line on a cheap test! I'm so scared that it's just an evap or gonna go negative Tom. I never got evap before so it could be my first evap. Even DH can see it, it's pretty obv


----------



## GoldenRatio

Here is the test
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 89.7 KB
Views: 8


----------



## iak

GOLDEN!!!! 

My first line was on this test too. Do another tonight?! Will endo be able to do a preg test for you today! FX


----------



## claireybell

OMG Golden i totally see that aswell!!!! Ahhhhh really thinking positive thoughts & loadsa baby dust your way!!! If it looks roughly the same tomorrow, remember thst in very very early days hcg tends to dbl every 2-3days or so :thumbup: hehee excited!!!! Ohhhh endocrinologist Lol glad we got that bit cleared up ha ha!

Hahaa i know 7 wks holy f*%k!!! Its getting real now & my bump is pushing right outward bigger too now!! My mum is so random, she says to me "so you didnt get your csection date then?" I said no, thinking of vbac etc etc blah blah blah.. Then she says me like im really dumb "Labour does hurt Claire - you know this right?" Efm no mum i thought it was like having a pee or something?!! I mean come on, im not that stupid! Really annoyed me that she thought that & kinda seemed like she also thought i were trying to take the easy way out with a csection! Rar, just wanted to moan really..!

I have my 34 wk apt on thursday this week eek! More blood tests to check itpn has gone up abit


----------



## GoldenRatio

Ahh in glad that u can see the line too!! 

Doctor ordered pregnancy test and he said if u are not pregnant today, we will check ur tubes and pelvic and boobs. Along with pregnancy test he ordered a full blood test. I'm gonna give blood Tom and next appt is Thursday. He also assure me that he will send me for ultrasound if pregnancy test comes positive so I can check the baby at 6 weeks. That's because I have pcos, high risk of mc and I could have multiples due to clomid. So we would just make sure. Overall I love our new doctor!! 

Now I gotta find excuse and cancel my workout today, and find an excuse to not drink on my bday party Tom. Just Incase


----------



## iak

Are they ordering a preg test for test? When will you know ? 

I hope it's good news, sending lots of luck to you and OH. 

Keep us updated.


----------



## GoldenRatio

I'm gonna give blood Tom and see him on Thursday so won't know for sure until Thursday.


----------



## iak

In the meantime- you can just do some tests at home hehe


----------



## GoldenRatio

Yea of course! I'm gonna go get a pack of frer and digital, wanna do one test tonight and digital Tom morning. And one a day until Thursday lol


----------



## iak

It's get addictive haha 

Are you 10dpo today ?


----------



## iak

What did OH say when he saw the line ?


----------



## iak

Aww Clairybell, don't you just love mums! I wouldn't feel bad even if you do have a csection its not an easy way out, if it's best for the baby then you have to go with that. You haven't ruled out vbac too. It's your day and you should decide. My mum said to me everyone has their own stories and yours will be special to you. I just hope it's not a long labour. 

Does everyone has bloods done at 34 weeks ?


----------



## iak

I went to go and get more stretch mark cream and vitamins, I was kind of sad about it (my hormones must be going crazy) I was thinking this is the last time for ages I would be buying this and then OH said to me "don't worry we will make another baby quickly after" hahah. 

Btw if you take pregnacare- sainsburys have 3 for 2. So I ended up getting 90 tablets- I think I will just carry on taking them after baby is born, they must be good for breastfeeding.


----------



## GoldenRatio

iak said:


> What did OH say when he saw the line ?

First I told him and he said I hope it's not one of ur imaginary lines! Then he saw it too and said let's not get too excited because these tests can give evap. I was just amazed how he knows about evap lines. 

But he told me to eat for two when we were having breakfast lol that was cute


----------



## GoldenRatio

Apparently if u dip the test to water, and line disappears then it's an evap line and if it stays then it's bfp. I ladies should test that for me!


----------



## iak

Aww bless him. 

I have heard that I don't think that is accurate. I think it's worth just doing another test


----------



## GoldenRatio

Yea I'm dying to test again but stuck at work, I'm also scared to test again! How faint was ur first line?


----------



## iak

I will upload a picture of my first test.


----------



## iak

My first test at 9dpo at around 11pm
 



Attached Files:







image.jpeg
File size: 17.7 KB
Views: 9


----------



## iak

And then it went to this the next day or so
 



Attached Files:







image.jpeg
File size: 54 KB
Views: 6


----------



## iak

And then it was like this at 12dpo.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpeg
File size: 19.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## GoldenRatio

Ur first test is really similar too mine :blush:

Thanks for posting them, makes me feel little bit more hopeful. 
Im gonna do a test tonight and if i see a faint line again then it wasnt an evap:happydance:


----------



## iak

Also for my first test I looked around 2 hours after I took the test. With these test you should wait 5 mins and not 3 mins.


----------



## GoldenRatio

Got same lines with two cheap tests but frer one is barely any line


----------



## GoldenRatio

Ic test
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 76.9 KB
Views: 13


----------



## iak

I think the cheap ones are most sensitive than frer if I remember correctly. I would leave it today and do it another cheap one when you wake up, if you have any more. Digital are not that sensitive. 

How may dpo are you ? Also they say if a line shows up within 5 mins it is positive :) it's def not an evap line. I know it's hard but be patient, in a couple of days you will be able to see it more clearly FX :D


----------



## GoldenRatio

Lines showed up right away so def not evap, now that it dried it's more noticeable. I will do one Tom since I got so many tests lol 

Used my last frer tho I will buy more later if it gets darker on cheap ones 

Because DH can't see the lines so he need dummie proof digital ones

It's 10dpo today


----------



## claireybell

Golden, dont be disheartened with a digi if it says 'not pregnant' as they arent anywhere near as sensitive as those ic's hun! I think digis are around 20-25miu..! I think if you did another test later today or tomorrow it would be bit darker :) 

I didnt use ic when i first tested but my first frer was so faint in colour aswell, my test at 10dpo was just a hazey line barely there, takes a few days for hcg to dbl. my SO would never of seen oober faint lines, i waited until it was really visible & showed him haha he wouldve not believed it otherwise :haha: 

Oh, from the general chat thread, MrsGreen she had a cp last cycle, now pg again.. Early scan yesterday as taking Clomid also like yeself, its only TWINS!!! Lol, just thought id share :)

Iak yes i think they always do bloods i read online nhs, she may do them on Monday for you though instead.. Think my midwife only did mine because of my low iron but she'll do it Thursday too! 

Your a Pineapple ;) Im some kind odd fruit? Durian fruit? It looks spikey haha never heard of it though! 

I know, couldnt believe my mum, cheek of it!!


----------



## GoldenRatio

I will probably keep using ic until it gets dark enuf for frer or digi. I hav cramps, af like. 

Yea I follow green on an other thread, so happy for her. She waited long enuf, def deserved the joy of twins


----------



## claireybell

You will get twins too Golden i can feel it hehe!! Period type cramps are really common in early days, i bet your still implanting hun.. I was crampy & bavk ache for 2 days then i tested :)


----------



## GoldenRatio

When did you stop cramping? I got back ache n leg ache too, I'm so worried. I don't wanna go to bathroom n see blood, everytime I pee my heart rate goes p lol


----------



## claireybell

Ah hun bless you :hugs: thats to be expected.. I have everything crossed for you :)

Literally i had it on the Friday & the Saturday (9+10dpo) but given that it was at least 4/5 days before my period was due & i thought it was odd so i tested! But i still had aches like that alot in the first 3 months, everything stretches rapidly, as long as its not mega painful & there is red blood, most of the time its all fine ..


----------



## claireybell

Golden, i just lurked on your chart haha.. You had bd yesterday aswell, i still get cramping after sex its getting to the point where im just not going to do it. Semen has prostaglandins that can cause cramps/contractions - nothing to alarm you or anything dangerous but its mega common! Sex throughout is completely fine hun, i bet thsts what your acheyness is from.. How many dpo does your af arrive? Your still early for it i think arent you?


----------



## GoldenRatio

Oh yea I was worried to BD lol its 3am here n I still can't sleep. It's so weird because I never hav hard time sleeping. So technically 11dpo now n I should be getting af on June 14, I get it on 14dpo


----------



## iak

Golden- cramping is completely normal. I had it on my right hand side near hip and belly button for week or so and then came and went. And loads of creamy disharge. Also my nipples hurt near to ov day which lasted for a few weeks and then went, so I didn't take much of it as it came near to ov day. I had just come off the birth control pill 5-6 weeks before I conceived so I didn't take much notice as my body was still adjusting. When I found out I was pregnant at 4/5 weeks I went to the hospitals a&e to get a scan and blood work done because I was worried about the cramping but it's completely normal it's the implantation and stretching. I also noticed my boobs were getting loads of veins and my hips too. Still got them now. Too much reading online can make you parnoid. I would just carry on doing the tests to see if they get any darker. I'm pleased there is a line :D exciting times. 

Clairybell - another milestone! I think that's an Asian fruit, I remember seeing it in China. It has a funny smell to it, I thought I'd add that haha. We are both on countdown now! Not long until we meet our babies. Scared, nervous but so excited!!!! I thought the 28 week glucose would be the end of blood tests, great more to come :( since being in America I hate needles- I had really bad experiences over there. I have a fear now of needles.

I went into the toilet today and my brother's kids were over, my nephew was peeing in the bathroom bin. I couldn't believe it. I thought to myself- oh the joys of having a boy! I have all this to come. 

I hope you lovely ladies have a great weekend.


----------



## iak

Btw love your new pic hehe


----------



## iak

I'm exhausted today- found it so hard to sleep for the last two days, had the fan on I feel like as it has got hot my body temperature has just got even hotter. 

I was on my exercise ball at 3am trying to sooth my leg cramps and back ache haha my OH was like what are you doing ?! Get into bed. bless him
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## claireybell

If your worried Golden avoid jiggy jiggy for the moment :) but crampiness is completely norma. Hope its eased off abit & not you arent stressing too much hun.. 

Ahh Iak look at your bumpy there whilst sat on the ball hehe! Does the ball help with pressure pain?

Haha i read that about those Fruit aswell, sayi g its really stinky but also really tastey :shrug: 

Yeah boys do tend to pee where evers easiest lol! Riley pees in the garden bushes & against the fence at bottom of garden hahaa boy filth! He does it so pro though, no drips or wetting pants, i shoukd be thankful hes completely dry day & night i guess ;)


----------



## claireybell

My god the heat at nights been crappy for me aswell uhhh!!


----------



## iak

Thank you, bump has really come out now... 30 weeks later hehe 

Ahh bless him, how long has he been dry for? did you find it hard to potty train? It must be a boy thing going out in the garden to pee :happy dance: The fruit literally stinks, i never tried it as the smell put me off so much. Hows your bump doing ? 

Are you up to anything nice today ? According to weather app, weather is going to go down hill next week, so should be much more cooler at night. 

Tbh it makes it worst too, by getting up around 3-4 times to pee. The other night i peed 3 times within 10 minutes. My bladder is just always full. I drink so much too.


----------



## claireybell

Apparently our bladder capacity is loads less from 31/32 wks so it feels full really quick even when theres dribbles coming out uhhh! I wake up 1-2 times a night too.. Bump is always really hard & it hurts walking to the bathroom :(

We started potty training Riley just after he turned 3 last year & he got it straight away, obvs a couple accidents but we were using training pants too & then after a month or so he aas completely dry at night, was very lucky really. He had a potty since 2 to get him used to it, playing with it etc but only pooped in it once ha ha we ended up getting him a toilet seat topper that they sit on & a step up & he loved that haha! Any sooner & i dont think he'd of gotten it :thumbup: 

I saw that about the weather aswell.. But still warmish for rainy, hope it dont last too long, i like the warmth haha! Catch 22 i guess..! 

Took Riley to an indoor soft play centre this afternoon but am feeling bit rubbish today tbh.. We went out last night for a friends birthday meal but we walked to restaurant there & back, only 10mins each way & then sat down for like 2.5hrs.. The pain in my pubic bone today is just awful, thought it may ease as days gone on but no, then i got home last night 11:45ish, awake at 3am with Riley needing toilet & me, then SO come home drunk from birthday do st 3:30, then snoring LOUDLY i might add, i hardly slept zzzz! So im achey, really tired & ferling really hormonal today for some reason its weird, i keep wanting to cry & have done once lol felt better then now i feel the same again, probs dawning on me that in 4 weeks its deemed as 'full term', havent got alot, not packed bag etc.. Eeesh! Long ranty post sorry hun! 

Hows your day been ladies?


----------



## GoldenRatio

Just stopping by to let u ladies know that today's test was twice as dark and DH can see it too!


----------



## iak

NO WAY GOLDEN! PICTURE :D 

A cautious congratulations!!!!!!!


----------



## GoldenRatio

Fresh one
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 53.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## iak

Yay how do you feel ? Are u in shock ? How is OH ?


----------



## GoldenRatio

Feels so unreal! DH finally is convinced but we gonna get more frers and digital until doctors appt on Thursday. I hope it sticks! 

We were planning to go to Sweden and uk to visit DHs family and my dad, but now we can't since I will be 7 months pregnant by then. So we are already talking about moving the vacation to September and tell DHs parents when we visit.


----------



## GoldenRatio

I was constipated since cd8 but today I have loose stool. I'm happy because I felt so bloated when I couldn't poop but I usually get soft stool right before af so I'm scared. Is it common to get soft stool and be pregnant? I thought pregnancy causes constipation? 

Also I took fiber this morning and ate avocado so maybe that helped. Omg I'm so paranoid that's not even funny anymore lol


----------



## iak

The day before I done the test I had really bad diarrhea and even up to this day I still get it occasionally. However sometimes I'm constipated. I suffered with IBS before pregnancy too. When I first had really loose stool I googled it and nothing came up with pregnancy it was all constipation but it can also make you go the other just isn't as common as constipation. 

Amazing clomid worked first cycle. Could be twinnies :) how many weeks would you be ?


----------



## claireybell

Ahhhh Golden you are so preggers girl hahaaa!!!! Eeeee!!!!


----------



## iak

When I told OH he wasn't convinced until he saw the cross on the preg test lol. I think it was just the shock because we didn't expect it to happen, esp just coming off birth control and not being careful. 

It takes time to sink in, tbh it has just sunk in within the last few weeks but I don't think it actually will until we get everything ready and he arrives. It will def seem more real once you have a scan and see the heartbeat, it such a blessing. I'm pleased we can be bump buddies for 9 weeks haha I'm praying it is 9 weeks and I don't go much overdue.


----------



## claireybell

Pooping can go either way with pg, i thought with taking Iron tabs id get constipated but 'touch's wood' nope! Mine are all soft & sometimes diarrhea, eeew! Keep your juice & fresh fruit n veg intake up Golden if worried! 

When will you be using a frer? Hehee


----------



## claireybell

Twins :) ;)


----------



## iak

CB- it does help actually, maybe worth a try. How much weight have u put on if you don't mind me asking ? 

Haha you make me laugh! Bless him. Have you got everything prepared for Riley's bday ? Ahh soft play my friend works at one- I always get scared that they are going to get hurt in there. I took my nephew to one a couple of months ago and I went in with him and its tiny in there, I remember going as a child and it was huge hehe 

I've just had some dinner and sitting here watching England play. Ohh the smell of alcohol makes me heave atm esp spirits!


----------



## iak

I hope Riley is giving you lots of mummy cuddles and making you feel better. Make yourself a cup of tea and have some biscuits :) 

I think it's sort of hit you that it's coming up and 4 weeks is not far! But think about it about, you will have baby girl in your arms. Ah I can't wait to see a picture of her beautiful little face. She will be gorgeous! The getting everything sorted is getting to me too, but tbh you can buy everything within one week and have evrhthjng packed I just don't like the unknown of when they will arrive hehe that's the beauty of childbirth.


----------



## iak

Try and get plenty of sleep and take advantage of being pregnant for now. Don't forget to ask for help when you need it even if it just getting some rest for yourself :)


----------



## claireybell

Ah thankyou hun, your right :hugs: its just starting to hit me i think, i was reading the labour & delivery section in my book aswell & i started feeling myself get teary Lol! Maybe its also because i know the pg will be over soon & that makes me kind of sad too.. I felt like it before i had Riley aswell, hormones Lol! M

Weight wise, not put a huge amt on tbh, the last few weeks i will though, ive put on just over 1 stone in weight, all baby & boobs no doubt!


----------



## claireybell

Oh i loved having a bottle of 'Becks blue' non alcoholuc beer last night, was bloody awesome haha!! 

Rileys birthday soft play party is all booked & paid for on his birthday in July :) cantveait, they supply everything but the Cake, we need to take our own in & candles.. All hot & cold food too, cant wait, i love party buffets hahaa! All we have is food now girls ;)


----------



## iak

Yeah it is normal to feel like that, I had a moment like that in sainsburys yesterday whilst getting palmers cream and pregnacare vits. 

I'm the same just over 1 stone. I don't know if that's all baby though feel like my bum has got some of it too haha my boobs have changed a lot got so dark and my nipples are always stimulated. I feel like a walking cow ready to milk. My OH thinks it's funny squeezing them to see if anything comes out, the other day he done it and loads come out he was shocked. Bloody painful. Men they are like kids! 

Sounds wonderful! Takes the pressure off you two. You can literally go there with the cake. What cake will u be getting him ?


----------



## iak

For the past two days, I have had terrible hay fever my eyes are so itchy. I have had it for around 3 years running in the summer but took medicine for it and used to be fine. With all the hayfever tablets it says you can't take it you are pregnant. I'm using eyedrops atm. Went to go get some an hour ago and thank god they have helped. 

If I mention it to my mw on Monday will she be able to prescribe me with something or can the doctor only do that ?


----------



## claireybell

Sorry, i was trying to reply last night but ended up passing out early ha ha! 

I think Drs can only prescribe but you can ask.. I know i asked my mw about Gaviscon prescription for heartburn & she said just drop a note in to Dr & they should be able to do one for me, i wonder if Dr will need to see you to give you something though hun..

Hahaaa a walking cow ready to Milk :rofl: that just made me burst out laughing!!! I know, what is it about men & boobs, must be in their DNA Lol!

Ooh love the smell of Palmers creams & lotions, i had some body butter stretch mark cream stuff, i smelt like chocolate :)

Rileys wants another Captain America cake so il look around or see if i can make obe.. :shock: or maybe leave it to the pros haha!


----------



## iak

I will ask tomorrow. Eye drops seem to be working but I'm waking up and feeling I have a really bad cold. It's horrible. It seems everything you have before your pregnant, gets worst when you are pregnant. Do you suffer from heartburn in this pregnancy? At the moment I ve been really lucky, I haven't had a heartburn. I was talking to my mum yesterday and she said everything starts to hit you after 36 weeks. I was thinking oh no apart from feeling nauseous which stopped at 20 weeks and hermorroids, I've been quite lucky, no heartburn, no swollen ankles. I can just see it, knowing my luck it's all going to hit me on my last 2 weeks. 

It's def in their DNA haha. Will have to see what he is like when I breastfeed the baby! I've seen this babygro online and it says "my daddy is jealous... I had boobies for breakfast and he didn't" I think I may get it haha. Ooh I loveeee lotions like that, we have one at home and it's strawberries and cream. It smells amazing! 

So he is into all the marvel things... What will you be buying him for his birthday? How many people are you expecting ? My nephews love marvel they have all the mavel figures. Last year for one of the birthdays it was Spider-Man everything. I wonder what will be next haha.


----------



## iak

Clairybell, Golden- Have a look at this website : https://www.yourduedate.com

It has some really interesting things on it about how the baby is developing, your weeks, facts about your due date/ when you conceived.


----------



## GoldenRatio

I made a collage lol does it look like line s getting darker ?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 65.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## GoldenRatio

Just did a frer, 5min wait
Going to give blood now, brb <3
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 35.5 KB
Views: 8


----------



## claireybell

Oh my reply did post.. I thought i lost the page earlier as my wifi went when we were out & i started cursing lol


----------



## claireybell

Golden i can def see the progression there hun :thumbup: & loving the Frer result too hehe! Give it couple days when period is actually due, that Frer will be lovely & loads darker ;)

Hehee im soooooo happy & excited for you right now, sat here smiling to myself eeep!! Its such a lovely feeling getting that second line on a test! Yay you <3

Hahaaa Iak you should DEF get that baby grow/romper about the boobies :haha: 

Eurghhh.. Yes! Heartburn on/off all the way though this pg, ankles & feet starting to puff out here n there, mainly when ive been buzzing about most of day! When i was pg with Riley i had huge feet 2/3 wks before due date only.. no heartburn or anything.. I had a really lucky but boring straight forward pg apart from the breech bit Lol! Its my own fault this time i jinxed myself saying 'i had nothing last time' haha!! 

You could be really lucky & just get puffy feet & ankles near due date :thumbup: 

Omg Marvel everything this boy is! Loves Spiderman & Cpt America! Have no idea what we'll get him this year but we'll be getting him an extra gift all wrapped up to take to hospital for when Riley comes up as a gift from his new lil sister hehe im excited about that.


----------



## iak

Yay Golden- can see the progression. FRER is not as sensitive as cheap ones even though they claim they are haha. I bet it will be loads darker in 1-2 days time.


----------



## GoldenRatio

Seeing line on frer made me relax a bit, I hope it sticks


----------



## iak

I'm sure it will. Don't worry-
Chill and enjoy this time. When can you get a scan? Getting a scan early def kept me at peace :)


----------



## GoldenRatio

I can get 6weekd scan

So my cheap tests are dried n yesterday's n today's line too the same when dried, is that okey?


----------



## iak

Def a positive. Bless you, you are just in disbelief. So you can get a scan in around 2 weeks ?


----------



## GoldenRatio

Yea I'm 3 weeks n 5 days today so in two weeks we will go for scan to check for heartbeat


----------



## GoldenRatio

I'm cd27, one app says 3 weeks n 5 days n other app says 3 weeks and 6 days, which one is true?


----------



## iak

Atm it is hard to say- Wait until your scan and they will tell you what one. EDD is given when they have scanned you, which they usually do around 12 wks. Also when you go for 6 week scan they will ask when was ur last mens cycle and calculate it that way.


----------



## iak

How is OH ? Is he shocked ?


----------



## iak

I will keeping an eye out when I get closer to due date then. Aw that will be nice :) I bet he will love it. How long were you in hospital after your csection with Riley ? 

How is baby girl ? How often is she moving ? I feel like the baby is more turning and somersaulting more than kicking now.


----------



## iak

Clairybell- did you have the flu vaccination ?


----------



## claireybell

Golden, just go by the first day of your last period hun & then when you have the 12 wk dating NT scan they will see if you are spot on or if your ahead, i was 4 days ahead with both my pg :) awww i bet hubby is well excited aswell eeep! 

Yes, i had the Flu vaccination back in December - xmas eve to be exact lol! you can still have it done but its not in routine as its out of season so you may need to order it in at Superdrugs or a local chemist & then take it to the surgery for them to jab you if you still thinking about getting it done.. you wont need to pay for it though as your exempt until a yr after baby arrives :thumbup:

Riley was born on the Monday afternoon at 16:30 & i was discharged on Weds morning, i was up moving around on the Tuesday morning after the Catheter was removed.. eeesh makes me shudder thinking about Catheters Lol!! 

Same as me Iak, shes wriggling loads but im getting somersaults & everything, makes me feel quite queasy tbh... but im getting a pushing feeling under ribs & then i get a poking feeling aswell, so i know shes not head down all the time.. eek! midwife will send me for a scan at 36/37 wks to check shes head down. 

how did your midwife apt go today? Is baby boy still breech or head down now? dya know for ages my mw said Riley was head down & then when they found out he was breexh really late... :nope: i think he had been that way up for agggges as i can now feel the difference..


----------



## GoldenRatio

Todays test was darker, im so happy that line is getting darker. I used the last frer this morning cuz cheap one was taking forever. DH was not impressed hahah but then cheap one ended up being super dark. I think tom, it should be as dark as control line. 

I think FF wrong, i ovulated CD14 and i usually get af on 14dpo so its either today or tom. 

DH is really happy, we gonna wait until 12 weeks to tell ppl but i had to tell mt personal trainer which is my close friend so she can lighten up my workouts. She cried when i told her, then i started crying. Was so silly lol

Currently i get cramps here an there but main symptom is my nipples, hurts a lot. I have fitbit HR n my heart rate s so high n when i go up the stairs i can barely breath lol isnt that too early?

Also when do i need to start DHA, i havent started my prenatal because i wanna take all my current vits and the prenatal to the doc and see what he advises according to my blood test.


----------



## claireybell

Yeah when ive put details in for due date calculators i never do the ones with date of ovulation as it was always out by a day or so, but what date or on/around will be your due date Golden? hehe exciting :) 

haha i knew the Frer would be loads darker! i couldnt resist doing a good ol Clearblue Postive with the bright blue cross either, such pride in peeing on a stick haha, i love it! strangely, i miss that excitement aswell, i loved testing each cycle! 

Nooo not silly at all & your hormones are up & down too :) The breathlessness is the high hormone count going around your body hun & maybe low iron too? The high hormones seem to process the blood longer or it takes longer so thats why, i had it quite early on aswell & now its because she right pushing up under my rib cage, uhhhh! 

Whats DHA? Only advice, if your current Vitamins contain Vit A & they are not TTC/Pg ones id avoid them & start on a prenatal.. Vit A when pg is very dangerous if its derived from Retinol (pate is a big no no) but Vit A derived from Carrots & other veges that are Beta Carotene based are all good when pg :thumbup: Maybe check with your Specialist hun..


----------



## claireybell

JUst make sure you are taking 400IU of Folic Acid (folate) each day as its essential in the first 12weeks, it prevents spina bifida & some other Nural defects hun.. X


----------



## GoldenRatio

Im not taking multi vit, just

Vit D3, B12, Folate and also take Hair supplement that contains Vit C and E, Biotin. If i start the prenatal, then i would be doubling folic acid and more D3 so it didnt seem right. I will wait until i get my blood results and see if im still D and B12 deficient. 

Most prenatala have DHA, apparently helps with babys brain development. 

Also how do you create that fruit tracker? i clicked on it and took me to bump.com registry but cant find the tracker


----------



## iak

Clairybell- the mw advised me to get flu vaccination. Ashame I didn't do early on but was in America until April. I have a dr app tomorrow for hay fever so will ask then, but receptionist said we might have some left over from September.
They also said dr won't give it to you, has to be given by the nurse.. Strange lol 
I've had the flu vaccination before as I have asthma and I thought it was a live virus? 

What is a catheter? Aww lovely feeling them wiggly. Still makes me smile so much when he is moving around, I love it. Some days he is more quiet than normal and I said this to the mw today and she said to ring in if that ever happens, and not to follow the advise of sitting down and counting kicks. Some days he is really active too active and some days he quiets down. Next time he does I will just go in but I think that is part of his routine. I love how they have characters already! Baby boy is head down on my pelvic bone and back is near my ribs. She said we don't like to say if they are breached or not until 36 weeks and then we start saying.. 
Which is true as they are moving all the time. 

Weather is terrible today over in London. Hasn't stopped raining! 
When is your next app ? I will be seeing GP at 34 weeks and 38 weeks and midwife at 36 and 40 weeks. Was that the same for you ?


----------



## iak

How exciting Golden! It's such a lovely feeling seeing that line getting darker. I still have one of my preg tests which I'm going to put in his record book. It still has the cross on it :) All our babies will be in the same year at school haha 

We told my mum and OH told his dad when I was 9 weeks after I had a scan and I told my best friend. We told the rest of the family after I had a 12 week scan and I told friends when I was around 16 weeks. We are both superstitious haha 

I would just check that the vits that are you taking are all ok and then get the advise from your family dr when you see him. Getting out of breathe is completely normal, I got that at the beginning and sometimes at night I feel really breathless. 

For your ticker :) : https://global.thebump.com

Use: Pseudo HTML, UBBCODE, OR BBCODE:
Used on many message boards that don't allow HTML.


----------



## iak

If you need anything advice or tips, just ask us :)


----------



## GoldenRatio

Will do! thanks!

omg ur baby is as big as pineapple?!!! thats big


----------



## claireybell

ahhh Golden you have a fruit ticker yay!! A wee Poppyseed hehe.. i get so excited seeing what fruit il be each week, i like to be in the supermarket & holding that fruit & thinking 'my god, my baby weighs this at the moment' haha!! Although, my current fruit is weird & they dont sell it in the UK im pretty sure ive not seen it.. :-\

oh those Vits are all good, i was thinking a general multivit for some reason, oh DHA is from Omega 3 & 6 oils, just realised.. im taking them aswell, they're great for the skin aswell :thumbup:

Ive not seen the Dr for anything pg related at all, the last time i saw my Dr was when i told her i was pregnant & then when i had that spotting just before i was 20wks.. everything else i speak to my mw about, i love my mw.. same one i had all way through with Riley, il be sad when it comes to say goodbye :( 

Yeah my Nurse at the surgery did the Flu vaccination.. the Dr may check with the nurse on supplies & then just get you booked in, hurts loads less than that bloody Whooping cough vaccine doesnt it!

Ah i kept my 2 Frers aswell, Rileys 2 Frers are bold as day aswell, i was only looking at them the other day in awww but still not faded hardly in over 4 yrs!


----------



## GoldenRatio

yea thats a weird fruit, i never seen before. must be a size of a melon maybe?

Im so nervous to put the tracker up as im so scared of losing it. It will hurt to take it down... DH said he is so happy but scared that i will lose it and get depressed. 

I called the endo too, so i will be seeing him and my fam doc on thursday.


----------



## iak

so weird thinking he is that big. The weeks are flying by and we r getting so excited to meet him :) we kind of scared and nervous being parents. Ahh OH was saying to me today what happens if the baby doesn't want to come with and just wants to stay with you all the time. I had to reassure him that he will have a great bond with the baby. I think men think about it more than we suspect them to. 

I think you can get that fruit from a Chinese shop, maybe pop to one of you are curios haha or just google it. It's lovely that you have had the same mw. I will be having the same mw from 36 weeks on, so only the last 4 weeks. Around my area it's all community mw and today I just saw the leader of the mw. 

I will ask him about the vaccination tomorrow. Hopefully be able to fit me in. I really hope they can give me something for this hay fever, my eyes are so itchy. Although it has been raining so much today and it has calmed down a lot. 

Aww Golden love your ticker and signature. Try not to stress, focus on baking that baby. It is a blessing that has finally come :) Really exciting times. I'm sure you can't wait for your app on Thursday and scan. Will they continue with blood work to see hcg beta or will u just wait for 6wk scan?


----------



## GoldenRatio

Well endo will ask for blood test too, and i will let my fam doc know about that test so we can compare the results. But im assuming 6 weeks scan will be the next step. 

My boobs are killing me! when will they stop hurting?


----------



## iak

Sounds good! 

Is it the breast or nipple ? Try massaging them, maybe a job for hubby haha my boobs hurt for one/off for the first 3 months but they are covered in light veins now and my nipples are always erected and turned really dark!


----------



## GoldenRatio

its the nipples, i dont let DH touch because it hurt a lot. They did turn darker a bit. I already hav 32DDD boobs so i had some veins showing to being with. Im scared they gonna be huge but DH is excited. 

Btw i feel super cold, shouldnt i be feeling hot? pregnant woman feels hot, no?


----------



## iak

Yeah they keep growing. I've put away some of my bras months ago. I'm waiting until another couple of weeks and then I will be getting some nursing bras. 

Nope not always, tbh I've learnt pregnancy can go both ways. Some symptoms are common some are not. At the start of my pregnancy my body temperature was fine.


----------



## GoldenRatio

well one of my coworker is going thru menopause so AC is full on, thats why im cold maybe. 

Girls i unbuttoned my jeans! im so bloated that i dont even bother sucking my belly in. Maybe from constipation that started again. Omg i cant stop worrying and symptom spotting. Pure madness. I just wanna go home and let my belly run freely while i take a nap.


----------



## claireybell

Aww Golden its completely normal to feel like that hun, because you have waited so long for this its totally understandable :hugs: Just as Iak says, take enjoyment in the moment & start baking :)

My nipples were ouchy for about 3 months.. Thats a diff i felt diff from Rileys pg aswell, i had achey boobs around 4months with him, my boobs have started hurting again the last couple days just in the boob tissue, im wondering if they are growing again lol! My boobs were 32/34DD before pg & now they are 34E hahaa they'll increase again no doubt! 

Golden i used to wear long fitted tops to work that would hsng low past my trouser zippers & i would sit there unbuttoned at my desk through complete bloatedness haha that was around 6ish weeks or bit before maybe! My work friend thought it was hilarious :haha:


----------



## claireybell

For constipation you can use certain suppositries (is that how thats spelt?) can ask in a chemist.. If you can tolerate prune juice or ready to eat or fresh Apricots? I ate so many when pg with Riley i cant eat them anymore lol they make me gag trying to swallow them


----------



## GoldenRatio

Well since its summer, im gonna just wear loose maxi dresses so my belly can hang freely. I finally can fit into size 27 jeans and now im gonna grow again but its all worth it.


----------



## claireybell

Ah yes Maxi dresses are sooo comfy :) nothing restricting the belly :thumbup: 

I may end up buying a Maxi dress for my sisters wedding in July - 15days before bubs is due lol il be very whale-ish :haha:


----------



## GoldenRatio

claireybell said:


> Ah yes Maxi dresses are sooo comfy :) nothing restricting the belly :thumbup:
> 
> I may end up buying a Maxi dress for my sisters wedding in July - 15days before bubs is due lol il be very whale-ish :haha:

Thats so cute! always wanted to be pregnant for someones wedding, so i can buy those cute pregnancy dresses. Im gonna ask DH's sister to hurry up and find a husband hehe


----------



## claireybell

Hahaa yeah do it! Ive been perusing online & just cant seem to find anything i like.. Pfft!


----------



## claireybell

I maybe just too fussy ... Lol


----------



## iak

Feeling bloated is completely normal, I used to think that my bump was starting to come out but some days I was just bloated. I didn't have a bump until I was around 26-27 weeks so could manage it quite well with clothes but feeling bloated is horrible. I tend to wear leggings, so no worries of buttons. I've put away most of my jeans and got out dresses. I will be maxi dresses this summer too. 

Clairybell- try misguided/boohoo/ asos 

I need to get a nice dress/ maxi for my baby shower. FX it will be nice weather in July :)


----------



## iak

Golden- try fresh prunes too they really help and loads of fibre


----------



## claireybell

Ooh boohoo & misguided, never heard of them but il be checking them out, thanks :thumbup: 

Im always on Asos, i have the App on my iphone lol


----------



## iak

Def have a look :) 

Clairybell your new ticker made me laugh :haha:


----------



## claireybell

Hahaa every lovin the 'fanny pack' :rofl: makes me wonder what Saturdays ticker will bring Lol

Ooh just back from Mothercare & ordered the buggy ahhhhh! Its the Baby Jogger Lite in Red.. Love it!!! <3


----------



## iak

Yay when is it coming ?


----------



## iak

Yay when is it coming ? Do you have a picture ?


----------



## GoldenRatio

Left one is this morning 14dpo, one beside is last night at 13dpo so they are the same but 13dpo am is lighter so it's okey right? 

When will it go dark as the control line u think?
I did a digi today and gave error! I was so angry, paid $15 for that sh*t and have error.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 43.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## iak

Oh they have def got darker. I ran out of cheaps one after I got my bfp so I used FRER and another brand at around 13dpo and my line was basically the same as the control line. I never used digitals they are over priced and not as sensitive. You should call the company or write a letter and they will refund you. They give an error to a lot of people and that's what they have done. 

I have just realised that my vitamins that I have been taken, haven't got omega 3 :/ 

Been taking the normal pregnacare throughout the pregnancy. What vitamins are you both taking and are you taking omega separately?


----------



## GoldenRatio

Mine s called Platinum Prenatal Easymulti Softgels, because its only one pill and contains DHA so it does have omega3, also non gmo.


----------



## iak

Golden your a poppyseed! Awwww


----------



## GoldenRatio

iak said:


> Golden your a poppyseed! Awwww

I know! seeing 4 weeks is crazy. AF is due today, so nerve racking


----------



## iak

Thanks went to the chemist, pharmacist was useless. She said it is not essential and its more for the mother than anything. Will have a look at one I'm going to get that it includes it for the last two months. 

Girl you are pregnant! There will be no af. Enjoy it! although the first period after baby is born is going to be hell. All worth it :) 

Not long until your app on Thursday.


----------



## GoldenRatio

Thanks iak, u def hav been so helpful and lovely. I wouldnt be able to relax without ur support :hugs:

Omega 3 is good for the baby and mother but if havent taken it, its not end of the world. It helps babys brain development at first trimaster, and it can reduce the risk of having eczema or allergies. Most ppl miss taking DHA because its commonly sold separate.
Again its beneficial to take , so just include it now.


----------



## iak

No problem, it's nice to chat! I'm really happy for you, it's so nice to see that you are expecting and that clomid worked first try. We have been chatting since November ? Pregnancy is such a blessing and a joy but also you can't help but worry for 9 months. I double think everything, my family and oh thinks it's abit too much but hey I'm the one that is growing the baby. I'd rather be extra caution than not at all. I will be on here until baby is born and then will probably only log on every now and then. Be good to add you ladies on facebook or Instagram if you have it! 

I can't help but feel really bad now, that I have deprived him of extra nutrition. I brought loads of vitamins the other day for the rest of the pregnancy, I'm going to try and take them back tomorrow and get the ones that have omega in them.


----------



## GoldenRatio

Thanks okey, I would feel bad too but imagine what our moms took when they were preggo? nothing and we turned out fine! Relax and add it now

I think im gonna take Garden of life- Vitamin Code Prenatal instead because it got folate in it not folic acid, also i will take same brand ocean mom which is DHA. 

I will massage u so we can add each other on fb!


----------



## GoldenRatio

it feels like a blind date ha!


----------



## iak

Yes true- my mum was saying the other day that they used to eat everything. Nothing was told to them. Check that you can take two different types of brands. Folic acid is a must. On a positive I eat fish so atleast I have been getting some omega and whatever I did eat would of gone to baby first. But it's never enough, should of taken omega from the start. 

Will you be finding out gender or have u not discussed it yet? 

Haha it sure does. Clairybell, feel free to send me message and I can add you too :)


----------



## GoldenRatio

I donno when we will find out the gender, when did u find out? 20weeks when my sil found out. But if i go to 3D private scan, can i find out earlier. 

DH already calls them my boyz, he is expecting twin boys and named them too :dohh:


----------



## iak

I was in America for the first 20 weeks of my pregnancy and we found out at 14 weeks. I didn't really want to but seeing as we got pregnant earlier than expected and its our first I agreed with OH that we should. Next time we both have said that we won't and will have a surprise :) 

14 weeks is the earliest you can find out in America privately and if they are wrong they give full refund, but very rare that are wrong. I think we paid 60 dollars and had 4d scan too that came in the package. They were really nice, we had the appointment at 8pm and it was only meant to be a 15 min scan and we were in there for around 30-45 mins. I think 3D/4d is abit too early to have at that stage but they done it anyway and gave us a whole load of pics and goody bag. I had two 20 week app, one in America just before we left for London and one when I returned home in London and they both confirmed we were expecting a baby boy .

Aww really bless him. We have no name for baby boy and I'm due in just over 8 weeks. As long as he has a name when he is here haha. What has he named the twins ? 

Thanks for the message will add you! I hope I get the right person and not a random person hehe


----------



## GoldenRatio

Canada should be same as US so im gonna look into private 4D scan, i dont like surprises i wanna know the gender asap so i can shop accordingly. 

Im sure im the only one with that name on fb, because my first name and last name are from diff nationality because of DH. 

He is naming them ...................... those are arabic names and ..........is his dads name and thats a tradition, they have to name their first son the name of their father. I hate the name so much so we doubled the names hehe


----------



## iak

Especially for the first its nice to shop and be prepared. I love shopping for baby stuff.
I have to stop myself sometimes. 

Does he have any names for girls ? I suppose you are hoping for a girl so u don't have to go with the names haha. Where are you from ? Deciding on a name is so hard!


----------



## GoldenRatio

I have the girl names hahaha Leyla and Luna

Im from Turkey, lived in London until i was 8 then Turkey, i moved to Canada when i was 19. And now im 28! DH was born and raised in Sweden but he is Palestinian/Polish so our kids gonna be super mixed. Also we have to teach them bunch of languages :wacko:

One of my friend gave my number to him 5 yrs ago and we first started talking on whatsapp then he visited me couple times. It was long distance first but then he moved here 2014 and been together seen then. It was really long distance but it was meant to be:blush:

We plan on going to Sweden and London in Sept, maybe i will come by and see ur babies ha!!


----------



## iak

Oh how strange. I'm half Turkish, 1/4 Italian and 1/4 English. Fiancée is Pakstani and 1/4 Turkish. Im 24 and OH is 25. Our baby will also be very mixed! I'm so curious to see what he will look like, that's the reason why I haven't booked a 4D scan as I'm holding my excitement for when he is born. I think that's why we are struggling with names because there are so many cultures. Baby boys are hard to name. 

Aww lovely and now a little bubba on the way :) yes def do visit London, it's a beautiful city. We were in Toronto and Nigara falls in November. We loved it!!


----------



## GoldenRatio

omg no way! u are half Turkish?! who is Turkish ur mom or dad? do you speak turkish or no? U can tell i got super excited hehe
We dont have hard time finding names because arabic and turkish names are pretty close. But i can imagine how hard it can be for you. And im so excited to see ur baby, super mixed. 

My sil did 4D and my niece doesnt look like the scan hehe so i would just do it. 

Half of my family lives in London, including my dad.


----------



## iak

My dad is Turkish. I understand more than I can speak. I go to turkey a lot near enough every year for a summer break. My family will be going there for a holiday probably in September after baby has been born. Gutted we won't be going as I really need some decent sun, nice food and the beach. Tempted but there's no way we can take a 1 month baby. We will have to wait until next year and celebrate his 1st birthday somewhere nice :) OH wants Arabic name, but I don't like any :/ i want him to have a mixture to his name if that makes sense. 

I am tempted, but knowing my luck he will come out looking like the scan pic hehe.
My brother and sil had the 4d with their children and tbh they all look the same in the scan. 
Oh nice- I bet you can't wait to tell them all your exciting news!


----------



## claireybell

GoldenRatio said:


> Thanks iak, u def hav been so helpful and lovely. I wouldnt be able to relax without ur support :hugs:
> 
> Omega 3 is good for the baby and mother but if havent taken it, its not end of the world. It helps babys brain development at first trimaster, and it can reduce the risk of having eczema or allergies. Most ppl miss taking DHA because its commonly sold separate.
> Again its beneficial to take , so just include it now.

Highly recommended from 25wks plus as the brain really starts developing loads thrn :thumbup:


----------



## iak

Thanks Hun. Will get some tomorrow. Atleast I can take it for the last 8 weeks or so


----------



## claireybell

Wow your babies will be beautiful girls, lovely olive skinned that tans easily & gawjus shiny locks :) 

Because im part of that ttc study through the hospital im drinking a Pg multivitamin drink & i buy a seperate Omega 3 capsules from Boots Chemist, i was unsure what mg to take so i looked pn the box of Pregnacare + omega 3 & their capsules are 600mg! So the one i buy is 300mg (i think its that amt) 30 capsules for 0.99p, 1 a day. Plus i eat 2 fillets of salmon a week & spinach most days so i know im getting a good supply, i took same ones when pg with Riley! 

Ooh il post a pic of the ordered buggy in just a minute hehe! 

Golden i love the name Luna, this was one of SO's names he loved aswell but i already know someone whos baby girl is named this so we decided no but its a beautiful name :) 

4 wks & a Poppyseed eeep! What due dates have you got from the online calculators Golden? Is it around end Jan early Feb? Awww lovely! 

Iak, i forgot to reply back when you asked what a Catheter is... :shock: il let you Google it lol! I was more scared about them putting that in me than having the csection! You feel nothing though as your numb!


----------



## claireybell

Ive only been taking the Omega 3 this time from around 28 wks i think, i forgot to get some, doh!


----------



## claireybell

Heres the buggy :) Suitable from Birth, i need to get the cosy insert for it & im buying a new carseat as the old one we have from Riley doesnt fit good in the car we have.. More shopping hehee! 

https://i1204.photobucket.com/albums/bb416/claireybell81/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zpsjeihbmxr.png


----------



## claireybell

I LOVE red haha!


----------



## iak

I hope he has skin that tans. I am quite fair and when I was younger I use to burn so would hate him to go through that. It's only the last 5 years my skin has adapted to the sun and I don't suffer from burning. 

I am taking the normal pregnacare which does not include the omega. I had a look on boots website and saw the one you were talking about. Do you just take it with your multivits ? Did you ask the dr if the boots one are OK to take ? I don't really want to get more pregnacare, rather just take it separately. 

I just googled it and what the hell is that ?! Clairybell- I had to take out my belly piercing, my belly button was getting red :( didn't want to get it infected so decided it was time to come out u til baby is here.


----------



## iak

Oh it's lovely!!! Can you attach car seat to it? Will u be getting carrycot with it? I bet it seems more real now :)


----------



## GoldenRatio

clairey, did u see my name on fb i sent u on private message?

Omg iak! u even have Turkish name! im so shocked right now. This is really like blind date hehe


----------



## claireybell

Haha Golden i can see how excited you are re the Turkish background for you both hehe! I had a BnB private message from you asking where our Thread had gone but not fb?.. I just checked & nothing hun.. 

I never ask the pharmacists advise as they decline to sell me anything as im pregnant pfft so i just buy them but my midwife said its great supplement to take :thumbup: 
Oh god the pregnacare vits plus Omega are like £15-20! Hell NO to paying that!! When i was pg with Riley i was taking Sanatogen Mother to be vits & the seperate Boots omega 3 capsules, Sanatogen vits are bit cheaper in price :) 

Oh Isk you should get a belly bar suitsble for pregnancy, its like a flexible gel bar that doesnt irritate & its lots bigger for when the belly pushes out, i had a sparkly blue one with Riley :) i couldnt get my piercing back in after 3-4wks of tsking mine out with the Ectopic pg.. Id use a pg gel one to keep the hole open & use some savlon/antiseptic healing cream to help the redness..

Yeah a Maxi Cosy carseat clips into it apparently, the lady in Mothercare was very imformative hehe! No carry cot asi never really used the one last time! Im so excited for my Friday delivery eeeep! 

They only do Catheters when you gave a csection or numbed for forceps (EEEK) as the bladder needs to be empty otherwise you'll pee everywhere ha ha ohhh the indignity!


----------



## claireybell

Seriously, this child inside is having a party!!! Lol! Im getting jiggly shudders & allsorts :haha:


----------



## GoldenRatio

claireybell said:


> Seriously, this child inside is having a party!!! Lol! Im getting jiggly shudders & allsorts :haha:

She is excited about the red stroller! i love it:happydance:


----------



## claireybell

Hahaaa yes she is!! She will like Red also ;)


----------



## GoldenRatio

You guys both so skinny! im gonna be like a whale by the time im 9 months! 

Btw Riley is so cute! his dad is that blonde?


----------



## claireybell

Lol not so skinny now! I havent uploaded a recent pre-pregnancy pic in a while.. I have a lil bit more weight on but im not good at selfies lol.. Nooo you wont be whale like haha you may be all out front with belly & boobs hehe!

Your beautiful golden, love your few wedding dress piccys, very glam :) i could never pull that off :) 

Yeah Rileys dads quite fair haired aswell, he does have the red tone to his hair also so the kids will be blonde or lil ginger ninjas :haha: SO isnt on fb but hes in a couple of my pics but ones from few yrs ago..


----------



## claireybell

Hes cute like butter wouldnt melt.. Very much a handful somedays lol


----------



## iak

Clairybell I have sent you a private message with my fb name, feel free to add :)


----------



## claireybell

Have just added, Yours come up straight away :)


----------



## iak

claireybell said:


> Haha Golden i can see how excited you are re the Turkish background for you both hehe! I had a BnB private message from you asking where our Thread had gone but not fb?.. I just checked & nothing hun..
> 
> I never ask the pharmacists advise as they decline to sell me anything as im pregnant pfft so i just buy them but my midwife said its great supplement to take :thumbup:
> Oh god the pregnacare vits plus Omega are like £15-20! Hell NO to paying that!! When i was pg with Riley i was taking Sanatogen Mother to be vits & the seperate Boots omega 3 capsules, Sanatogen vits are bit cheaper in price :)
> 
> Oh Isk you should get a belly bar suitsble for pregnancy, its like a flexible gel bar that doesnt irritate & its lots bigger for when the belly pushes out, i had a sparkly blue one with Riley :) i couldnt get my piercing back in after 3-4wks of tsking mine out with the Ectopic pg.. Id use a pg gel one to keep the hole open & use some savlon/antiseptic healing cream to help the redness..
> 
> Yeah a Maxi Cosy carseat clips into it apparently, the lady in Mothercare was very imformative hehe! No carry cot asi never really used the one last time! Im so excited for my Friday delivery eeeep!
> 
> They only do Catheters when you gave a csection or numbed for forceps (EEEK) as the bladder needs to be empty otherwise you'll pee everywhere ha ha ohhh the indignity!

I know, I'm not paying that either- i have just brought the normal pregnacare, i will be getting the ones you said, i saw them on boots website earlier when i was researching. The chemist was useless today. I have found hay fever balm that is suitable for pregnancy :happy dance: Fx it works!!! 

I think i will be purchasing a pregnancy belly bar, i have been just piercing it through every now and then... feels weird not having it in there, looks kinda ugly haha i have had it in for so long. 

Wow its coming on Friday, they are quick! I had to wait 6 weeks for mine. Are you going to set it up or wait ? Baby girl is def reacting to your purchase for her, she loves it! 

I dont even want to know about this strange instrument hahaha i hope i dont meet one on d-day! 

Thank you Golden :hugs: I feel massive though, I am living up to my name "prego" which OH calls me. I just hope i can get back in my clothes after baby is born. I refuse to buy bigger clothes haha I have only brought a couple tank tops and a few leggings which are one size up and two maxi dresses, although i have 8 weeks left. Just eat in proportion and you will be fine :) You are a beaut anyways!


----------



## claireybell

Have a look on ebay or Amazon for Pregnancy belly bars, think i only paid something like £2-3 for one - bargain haha! 

Well.. im having the Buggy delivered instore to the local Mothercare & il get a text advising when its arrived, was just thinking if i dont like it for whatever reason they can send it straight back from there & il get a refund but im sure il like it.. il probs leave it in the box or however it comes until nearer the time, with all the extension works going on in the house at the moment it'll probs get fairly dusty eurghh!! 

and.. we will now be buying another Carseat as the one we had with Riley again doesnt fit in the car properly grr! its just a crappy carseat tbh & it was second hand & shouldve come with a base unit but it didnt! Mothercare have some online for like £35-40 :thumbup: 

My god im in a lot of pain today :( i feel like my pubic bone is being kicked & ripped apart, so painful.. i wonder if shes starting to push down & engage :shock: god i hope not.. not even 34wks yet eek!


----------



## iak

Thanks I may just continue to piece it through every now and then and then put it back in after. 

Yeah maybe a good idea to leave it in there. I think Joie car seats are quite cheap although there reviews are not that great. Our car seat came with the pushchair as we got a travel system, got the base too but you use the car seat without the base too. 

Ahh sounds like she is pushing now, I was ready online that they find it much more comfortable being head down as they have more space and only 5% of babies are breach at full term. Feels like a lot more are on bnb. Does it matter if they are head down now because they can always turn again ? When I went to the mw she said his head was on my pelvic bone. My birthing ball really helps when I'm in abit pain, I would recommend it. 

How are you feeling about VBAC? How you had any more thoughts?
I've been in bed most of the day, my nose is suffered. Hayfever is bloody horrible.


----------



## GoldenRatio

Clairey, my niece was upside down the entire time. Sil's 20weeks scan until she was born and she had pelvic pain all the time. I think she is just turning to get positioned but doesnt mean she is gonna pop out ha :happydance:


----------



## claireybell

Oh shes def head down, so much pressure down there & all my bits are inflated Lol i can barely see past my bump i need a mirror hahaaa!!! 

Yeah even if they're head down they can turn at any point, but typical that was Riley was in that 5% of breech babies lol! 

Im actually feeling ok about the VBAC.. Its nice not knowing when shes arriving though :) I have my Waterbirth workshop at the hospital tomorrow eve 7-9pm, looking forward to that unless it sends me on a panic frenzythen il want the csection haha! 

Sorry your Hayfevers made you feel awful Iak, hopefully with the rain etc it may lower the Pollen count, would the Dr not give you anything or advise to take anything hun? 

Hows the bloated tummy Golden?


----------



## GoldenRatio

i got used to the bloated tummy but im having cramps and leg/hip pain today. Also super tired, i fell asleep during my lunch break:blush:


----------



## iak

Hahah poor you Clairybell. I think in a week or two I will have to join you with the mirror thing :/ I hope you feel better today. 

Hope you enjoy the water birth workshop. Let me know how it goes, may book myself on one as I'm def going to opt to have one but don't know if it's worth going to a workshop about one. It's exciting not knowing when they will arrive, although csection is good too.
At least u can plan everything haha. When will u need to decide by ? Also if baby is breach on 36/38 week app will they book u in ? 

Dr gave me tablets, eyedrops and nasal spray, but when we went through whether they are safe in pregnancy there was no 100% answer as they haven't done enough studies on them. I don't really want to take the risk. I found this balm that you put over your nose and eyes which is drug free and it is made for children, pregnant women and women that breastfeed. It's not that good as the tablets would be but its helps abit. I think im allergic to grass pollen, which usually settles late July. I'm going to pop into boots at the weekend and see what else I can take. 

I was really ill last night, I don't know what happened but I was sick everywhere. My poor mum was cleaning my sick off the floor, I didn't make it to the toilet. I feel a lot better now. I haven't felt like that since early stages of pregnancy. I thought at one stage am I going into labour haha funny thing is baby boy was kicking around when I was being sick. It must of been something I ate.

Golden, sounds like your having implantation pain. I had hip pain for a couple of weeks befoee and after bfp. Good luck at your appointment today. Let us know how you get on :)


----------



## claireybell

Tiredness kicking in there Golden, sometimes the first 3 months really takes it outts ya! Sleep when you can hun :thumbup: mine kicked in more around wk 15/16.. All of a sudden i just couldnt keep my eyes open zzzzZ! 

So, the Waterbirth NHS workshop was fab, definate thumbsup! Goes through loadsa stuff & very imformative! Def recommend seeing if theres any classes available at the birthing unit/hospital Iak if you can get on one, il have to use on on 'Labour Ward' as im classed as high risk due to previous csection, can use as pain relief only & not to give birth in but il def have a go if i vbac :) 

Oh no, have you been ill anymore? Hoping its not random sickness returning.. It does for some :shock: 

If baby is Breech by off chance at 38 wks then they'll probs give me a csection date, i wont bother have her try to turn as il be too far gone & its uncomfy as less room for baby! My last study scan is next Thursday morning so she'll check then if baby is head down.. Mw apt today couldnt tell if she was head down or what as she could ferl what felt like heads at both ends hahaa!


----------



## iak

Great! Thanks for letting me know. I have had a look and at one of the hospitals there is 1 July or 5th August. It says you have to be more than 34 weeks so may book it for 1st July. If I go to 5th August I will be due in 8 days.. Think it may be abit too much then haha. Was the workshop boring or was it worth the 2 hours ? did you take OH? 

At least you will know next week and you will be around 35 weeks. Did the mw take any more blood ? I asked the mw on Monday and she said blood tests are all done. Yay. 

I think baby boy is head down or I'm just being optimistic. I really hope I'm not one of the 5%. I was reading up on last night and they say if you feel them kicking under your ribs they are likely to be head down, which in last 1-2 weeks I have really noticed him doing and also I have been peeing so much in the last month. Today i think he must of turned, whole belly moved side wards. I think it's too early to think about, I will start guessing again when I'm 36 weeks. 

I've been reading up on raspberry leaf tea, have u heard of it and did you take it with Riley ? 

Thanks Hun, I'm feeling much better today, I felt awful last night. So pleased it has gone. How are you ?


----------



## claireybell

I think it was def worth the couple of hrs & it was free, just made me feel more relaxed about it all & the midwives that were doing the class were really lovely & they are doing the VBAC class in a couple of weeks time :) did make me laugh though as they showed a quick 7 min really old video of a Waterbirth, nothing graphic but you could see the baby crowning & being born, i never watched it & walked off as im squimish haha! Everyone else turned to look at me walking away like 'omg shes not watching the video' hahaaa made me laugh! 

See if you can book the 1st July one :thumbup: i went alone as SO was looking after Riley, i was the only one there without a partner & on baby no2! Kind of felt superior Lol! 

If your unsure about baby being breech nearer the time you can always request a presentation scan or have a private one as can say you've felt baby turn & your worried, im sure they'll check for you :) they were saying that because breech babies in uk are delivered by csection esp if being a first time Mum, when they check you in labour when dilating & its babies bottom they will do an emerg csection..! 

Glad your feeling lots better, just keep your fluids up :thumbup: maybe you had a 24hr bug or something?.. Bless you! 

I actually buyed some Raspberry Leaf tea when preggers with Riley but never got to use it, you shouldnt drink it before 35/36 wks i think but anytime after is good, i was planning on drinking it around 38+ but after he was breech i never saw the point! I will get some this time i think, it relaxes the uterine muscles to encourage a smoother 'less painful' labour ... :haha: yeah we'll see... & to help bring labour on, i used to work in Holland & Barret health food shop yrs ago in my early twenties & we sold loads of it!


----------



## GoldenRatio

Hey ladies, i just didnt want to be here after yesterdays disappointment. 

So basically i was super excited yesterday, went to doc appt and doctor said pregnancy test is negative. I was in total shock because i was just holding my digi test that said pregnant. Then i asked him what was my hcg level, and thank god i asked. He said he didnt do blood test, it was an urine test!
Blood test that he did was to check my vit levels and sugar level. What and idiot!!! I was super mad, like super super mad. Im already freaking hormonal angry, i was ready to bunch him in the face. I said to him why urine test, they sell those at stores, did u know that? and i didnt have to wait 1 week to get urine test result. 
I gave the urine sample on 12dpo but it wasnt fmu and with fmu that morning i barely had a line. So no wonder it was negative. He told me to start taking 5g folic acid if i think im pregnant, i was just gonna tell him to F*ck off but DH said "5g folic acid is way too much, i think we will be leaving". So we left his office angry. 

Then i had my appt with the endocrinologist. I absolutely lov him, he made me feel better. He looked at my tests and said i think u are pregnant so lets do a blood test. He will call me either today or monday depends on when he gets my result because i gave blood at 3pm yesterday. He also said if im pregnant, then he wont be able to help me further so he will refer me to a gyno. 

Basically i dont even know if im pregnant and most likely i wont get an early scan:cry:

After i gave blood i went to Starbucks to treat myself lol then i was passing by baby gift store and i saw a onesie on sale for $7 and it said "Worth the wait" and had a turtle pic on it, all cream color with black writing. I bought it because i felt like it was a sign and i like to give that to DH on fathers day.


----------



## claireybell

Oh Golden im so sorry you had a rubbish day lovely!

And WTF to that specialist?!!! F'ing idiot & i would be sooo angry aswell, i mean testing blood for vits & sugar?! Grrrr!! Like you say, the oober faint line you had was on a sensitive IC test 10-15miu & Drs tests are rubbish at like 25-50miu! & to have a Digi say pregnant aswell..! 

You are most definately pg hun, if you werent you wouldve had your period or started bleeding already, considering how regular your periods are but just not ovulating as the Clomid has proved that..! The bloods that your having done will most def indicate pregnancy do i wouldnt worry but i would be blazing still after that other apt!! & people pay to see him or with Insurance!! 

Bug hugs :hugs: 

Awww that baby onesie sounds adorable hehee hubby will love that ;)

I have no idea what to get SO for Fathers day on Sunday, i have got a card & a retro sweety pizza lol & thats it?! I need to go out & have a wander, i would grab a bottle of smellies but he has loads of aftershave hmmmm...!


----------



## GoldenRatio

Well healthcare is free so i didnt pay anything otherwise i would beat him up. Especially 5g folic acid! i just cant trust him anymore. 

You know yesterday i was complaining about how many mosquioto bites i have and how they are attacking me more than ever. Then when i was searching to see which repellent is safe during pregnancy, it said pregnant women gets 2 times more bites than others. No wonder! now i hav an other symptom lol

I would buy DH activity tracker, its really good for men at his age. Especially if he is eating sh*tty and not exercising. Doctor told DH that he got high cholesterol, because he eats fries and chips and chocolate all day everyday! then when we went to grab coffee, he couldnt get his donut, he looked so sad.


----------



## claireybell

Yeah 5g folic acid aswell?!! Erm no!!! 

Oh wow i never knew that about Mozzy bites!! You must have yummy good blood lol! Hope they're not causing you too much grief hun.. Cool showers & soothing lotions :thumbup:

Hmm.. SO is really fussy & difficult to buy for & he just wouldnt use donething like that but i think its a fab idea! I would definately use something like that! Im sure il find something, il make him brekkie in bed & take him for a Carvery Roast yummers hahaa.. Even il benefit from that :haha: 

Omega 3&6 & soya is really good for lowering Blood cholesterol if he wants to try getting it down naturally with foods or supplements, men love their sweet foods dont they?! SO has a really sweet tooth.. But he has a physical job so is always burning everything off but still makes me worry!


----------



## GoldenRatio

My bloos test came back positive at hcg 385:happydance: im so happy right now. I hope it stick and i will get a good gyno


----------



## claireybell

Ah ha!!!! Knew it!! Thats great news Golden! You can rub that in the nose of that other specialist Lol!! Soooo so happy for you guys!! its def a sticky bean in there :hugs:


----------



## claireybell

Is 385 quite a high hcg count? .. TWINS <3 

Im going to google levels at 4wks haha


----------



## GoldenRatio

claireybell said:


> Is 385 quite a high hcg count? .. TWINS <3
> 
> Im going to google levels at 4wks haha

omg really? can i tell if its twins by the hcg number?


----------



## claireybell

Sometimes if the hcg is higher than expected it can indicate a multiple pregnancy & given that you took Clomid theres almost a good poss it could be.. Lol! That being said, Mrs Green on the General chat thread had a normal range of hcg & she is expecting twins so i guess it can go either way.. Its exciting to look into though hehe! 

So now that your bloods have def indicated pregnancy :hugs: shouldnt they offer you a scsn to see if theres more than one due to Clomid? How exciting eeeee!!!


----------



## claireybell

Butternut squash arhhhhhhhhhh!!!!


----------



## GoldenRatio

They refereed me to a gyno and I will wait for gyno to call me for my first appt, so it all depends on her if she wants me to do a scan or not


----------



## claireybell

Oh i really hope they do :) if not.. You could always have a private one!


----------



## iak

Thanks Clairybell- glad you found it useful :) that's funny about the video, i don't blame you for walking out. I bet the others were thinking oh look at her haha I tried to book yesterday but no one answered, so will try again on Monday. I'm going to book to go see the birth centre too they do tours. 

He is moving like crazy in there, full of energy. I have no idea what position he is in, but feeling the kicks below my ribs. Getting backaches and leg cramps are getting worst. Been doing stretches but nothing seems to work. I'm going to ask mw about raspberry leaf tea at 36wk app and see what her opinion is. I brought some omega 3 from boots and it was open already so will have to return it :/ 

Your a butternut squash! Love your pic, I bet you can't believe it's next month!!! 

Feeling better, felt abit sick yesterday but I think I had too much coffee. Did you get the pushchair ?


----------



## iak

Congrats Golden. When I had my blood test done in America, the consultant said the levels don't necessarily mean anything if you don't get them checked over a period of time, it's about how quickly it doubles, but will def show that you are pregnant at this point. 

Best to get a scan and if they don't give you one you can always go privately. I suppose as you have pcos and been on clomid that they should give you an early scan. Congratulations! I bet you will be celebrating now :)


----------



## claireybell

Ooh your a squash aswell hehee! :) i just seen my other Ticker has moved over.. PAHAHAAA!!! Its a minion one, thats hilarious :rofl: the size of Tim! I was like 'who us tim?!' 

Oh thats abit poop about the Omega 3 being opened! What a pain you need to go all back in for an exchange!! Was it the 99p pot of 30 or bigger tub? I bet someone had opened them to see how big they are, annoying!!

Do you think your sickness has returned a lil bit or just a bug maybe? Hopefully its a bug! Well, not hoping your are ill but sickness to come back in until due day will be awful :( whereas a bug will go away quicker.. 

Just think, next Month you can use that avatar piccy aswell haha! Feel free to steal ;)

No buggy not arrived yet :( bit miffed as it said 3 days, today will be day 4, i had an email up date 2 days ago saying it had been dispatched but when i tried to Track the order it said its not trackable online?! I may call the store as it couldve arrived & i just havent recvd an email yet.. Ohhhh!!!


----------



## claireybell

So just read my initial online receipt for Buggy & it says 3-5 working days pfft they told me 3 days instore! I bet it arrives Monday! Thats ok, i can collect it on my lunch break at work eeeep!


----------



## iak

Tim? Haha so random I just saw it. Looked abit puzzled hehe. Atleast we have some entertainment for the next couple of weeks. It was the 99p ones, I counted them too and there was 29 so someone has tried them too! I will be changing them today. How many do you take a day ? 

I think it may of been abit of a bug, feel fine now. Tiredness has kicked in abit now too. The other night I felt ill all of a sudden and then started throwing up, so must of been a big. I think if it was sickness retuning I would feel ill today. 

Thanks- I will be stealing it! I would give them a call just to make sure, sometimes they are just slow and need to be chased up.


----------



## iak

Really weird but I have another mw app on Monday, I had one last week and she has booked me in again.. I'm so puzzled. Tried ringing them and no answer.


----------



## claireybell

Urhh really, thays awful!! Thieving lil toad!!! Def complain & say you had to come all way back down here in your pg state of uncomfiness .. You may get them for free lol! 

Shes booked you in again for Monday? Weird.. I bet shes booked you on the wrpng week, probs meant to be for your next apt at 34wks maybe..?!

I only take one a day of the omega 3 only because i eat 2 lots of Salmon during the week aswell, i think the pot may say 1-3 a day.. If intook 3 a day id run out in a week & half haha! There low dose, as a supplement il just take the one :thumbup: its upto you though :)


----------



## iak

I think I will take one a day. I love seafood and sushi but can't have it :( Will have to up my fish intake during the week. 

Yeah they were meant to call me today but haven't, will just go in on Monday and she what she says. Will be able to get her to check the baby's position too. See if he is head down. Def feeling a lot more pressure under my ribs now. 

Are you doing anything nice today? Weather is rubbish- thought it was meant to be nice during June.


----------



## claireybell

Haha you do know you live in the uk right? :) Weather is so hit & miss its poop isnt it!! We've had warm weather today bit cloudy/sunny.. Nothing to sunbathe in though!! 

Ohhh lotsa pressure under the ribs... Hmmmm! Do you feel like a pushing up with a round firmness under the ribs kind of pressure? I had that for ages with Riley, not had it this time as im feeling the pressure downstairs..! Are you pushing pressure on your bladder at all? I know you said you were having kicks under ribs but if he was breevh he could be punching you Lol! Really hope hes not breech for you though, it was gutting them saying a booked csection with Riley, kinda felt mega disapointment


----------



## iak

Haha yep I know- they said for 3 months it will be nice. Tbh when it's hot everyone is out and having a drink so kind of happy it's not that nice haha 

Just some digs into my ribs not really that much pressure but then he kicks near my stomach too. Feeling pressure down there too. Think I'm having some BH at the moment. Just got back from dinner and feeling uncomfortable. If they are breach, do they try and turn them ? When I went to mw on Monday he was head down but she said we only take notice after 36weekw 

I'm not going to work myself up at this stage where he is positioned. I read that 25% are head down at this stage.


----------



## iak

We are only 2 weeks apart! Aww babies are going to be close in age. I will be bugging you with loads of questions haha


----------



## claireybell

Haha thats ok.. I like sharing advice or answering questions :hugs: 

Yeah, some babies dont turn the correct way until just before labour or as labour starts, bit scary! I think our babies are very wriggly & some days they are the wrong way lol lil monkeys! But on the off chance near due date they are Breech, they will offer you the ECV to encourage them to turn but sometimes they're so comfy in there they wont budge Lol! And the ECV procedure isnt guaranteed anyway.. Never worked for me!

You dont have to have it either, completely optional :thumbup:


----------



## iak

Thank you :) I promise I won't bombard you with the questions! 

So at 38 weeks, they booked you in for the next week ? It doesn't always work as there is less space too. Hopefully our babies will be head down and engaged... Positive thinking :) 

Have u had any more thoughts about labour ?


----------



## claireybell

Morning girlies :wave: 

Yes at 38+2 i had the ECV & then the following Monday at 39+2 was the csection :)

Im actually feeling ok at the moment about Labour & looking forward to using the birthing pool for pain relief & relaxation until i need to push .. I have every belief it wont go to plan though ha ha! Am looking forward to going to the VBAC workshop on 30th June.. Hoping it wont scare me Lol! 

How are you feeling about it all? Any anxieties kicking in?


----------



## iak

Morning! 

Happened quite quickly then. I'm sure you will be fine and whatever happens will be for the best for both you and the baby. 

Strangely enough I'm feeling fine, really looking forward to it. I think that's because I have no idea what the pain is like so don't know what to expect. Tbh can't wait! Haha 

Are you doing anything for nice for Father's Day ?


----------



## claireybell

Its the fear of the unknown isnt it, wondering what type of pain it will be ... :-/

Well, i was going to treat SO to a carvery roast today but hes not long got up - HANGING! So it'll be a chilled sofa day today & this afternoon up his Dads for Fathers Day. How about yourself?


----------



## iak

i have no idea what to expect and I'd rather find out myself than hear horrible stories. Every women goes through it, so I'm Sure we will be fine too. 

Oh the days of hanging, I don't miss that feeling although morning sickness is just as bad! Not a lot. Will go out for dinner with my dad and family. It's my nephew's birthday tomorrow and they are doing the cake today so will pop there. I got a card for OH from bump, it's hard to write from a baby that is not here yet haha. So done half from me and half from bump.


----------



## iak

I was looking at baby swings and they are pricey! Some are like £150. Grow out of them when they are like 9 months. I have been given a swing and it's got the music. No toy bar. I feel like baby should have a new one as its the first baby. I know it sounds so stupid! I've got a baby gym but was thinking I can put him in there if I'm doing something... Kind of what a new swing but not for £100!


----------



## claireybell

Ah busy day for you today then Iak :) Still, hubby with love the card from Bump, me & SO did one for Riley & this bump on Mothers day & Fathers day.. I think with Mothers day ive seen the 'Mother to be' cards with a bumpy lady on it but couldnt find one anywhere with anything of similarity from bump on Fathers day, bit annoying really! Thats our money making scheme now hahaa! 

You saying that about baby swings, my friend was only saying she got one given to ger aswell, great condition but yeah to buy new its crazy prices!! Have you looked on Amazon or ebay? 

The last couple of days i have just not felt hungry its weird! Not fancying anything to eat or anything. Ive eaten but feels strange to eat, must be weird hormones or baby laying funny.. Its like a full up but not bloated or anything?.. I eat brekkie & then i justt dont fancy anything, makes me feel anxious lol! Ive gone off drinking tea agsin in the last few weeks so im just hoping its not a weird food aversion thing starting up again but just not feeling hungry if that makes sense, its really odd?! Sat here eating a really yummy salad, quiche & orange juice & i may aswell be eating my foot Lol

Heartburns here all the time at the moment so no doubt its all related..!


----------



## claireybell

How old will your nephew be?


----------



## iak

He loved his card! There was not many from the bump but managed to find a nice one. We went out for dinner with the family and then went to cinema. Lovely day. 

I found a nice one on Amazon I think for £40/50. I've got a playgym, I want to get him a sit up cosy from early learning too. So don't know if it's worth getting a new swing. The swing has straps so will be able to put him in it if I go and do something. Are you getting a bouncer/swing ? 

I was the same for a week or two a month ago, maybe it's just a stage or baby girl has had her growth spurt and is just chilling in there. Hope the heartburn settles but no doubt it will continue. They say that's to do with how much hair baby has. Don't know if that's a myth. I've been lucky, I haven't had any heartburns. I just had a yummy lunch, chicken, potatoes and yorkshires :) I haven't gone for one of my long walks in a while so will be taking the dog and going for one. Eaten too much! 

I had a mw app today, was booked by mistake on their behalf. I had one last week too. Must of been a mix up even though I did say, they I insisted that I should go. So anhways- She checked baby and he is still head down :D Fx he doesn't turn! I woke up with a really sharp pain in my ribs this morning, I think he was kicking them all night or something haha. 

How are you doing ? Did you hear from mothercare ? When's ur scan ?


----------



## iak

He is 6 today :)


----------



## claireybell

ahh lovely :) What did you see at the Cinema? 

we've already got a baby bouncer but its all blue with lotsa bright red bits on it, it will do i guess but now i want girly stuff Lol am i being fussy? 

uhhh tell me about it, i had a wedged foot under my right rib today, each time ive leant over my desk to grab something its like its puching in haha!! lil madam 

Your lunch sounds yummy, dont over do it on the walk or you may regret it later in the afternoon/evening, i always potter about & not relax much - i forget how far along i am & then later that evening.. ouchy!! all over my bump & under the ribs really aches like pulled muscles!

So the mw apt that was booked by mistake - good that they still saw you & not complete waste of visit, was it meant to of been for the 34 wk apt? Hope that ones booked in ready ;)

oooh my scan is on Thursday morning eeep!!! il be couple days shy of 35 wks! Hoping to go out & get the rest of al lthe bits this week or poss over the weekend, i have Dentist tomorrow for a filling in my Wisdom tooth, not looking forward to having it done tbh as its uptop & tucked out the way :( just hope it doesnt take that long.. i was sooo tempted to cancel it but thought it best to get it done before baby arrives!

Nothing from Mothercare yet pfft! tomorrow will technically be the 5th working day so if nothng by the afternoon il be calling them up! not that we have anywhere to store the buggy but still.. lol 

I dunno if i believe about the hair & heartburn stuff, i had it a lil bit near the end with Riley & he had minimal hair, baby gir;l will probs be almost bald aswell haha!!! i think it just depends on the hormones & how far baby is pushing up... i guzzle my gaviscon like its a lil drink haha!!


----------



## claireybell

aww hope he has had a lovely birthday :)


----------



## iak

We went to see The Conjoining 2. Was good. I love horrors once in a while. 

Not at all! You can get a nice bouncy for a decent price. Seen some really nice girl ones on Amazon. Look at Bright Stars. This way if the 3rd is a boy or gir, you will be able to pass one down haha. 

That sounds painful, esp when you are in a place that you scream. I was in the comfort of my bed, OH was like what's wrong? Has your waters broken. I was like NO haha bless him. He goes to me yesterday "you do know, it's going to be so painful" I was like I had no idea! But did say you will be going through some pain too! Haha 

Oh god what do you do in the daytime to pull a muscle? Clairybell you need to take it easy esp at 34 weeks. No it's because I had changed where I see the mw, instead of going to the hospital, I now go to the dr surgery down the road. 34 wk app is with GP which is booked and 36 week is booked with mw. Eeekkk! 

Aww I bet you excited for Thursday! Can't wait to see the pictures and how much she has grown. Will be the last time you see her before she arrives! I know you will want to put it off but it's best to go and get it out the way. Thanks for the reminder I need to see the dentist at some point. I hate fillings, I remember getting one as a teenager, horrible experience! The last thing u want to do is have a filling whilst trying to bf or something. 

Best to give them a call at some point, I'm going to their expectant parent to be on Wednesday. Don't know if I can be bothered to go. I rang up to book the water birth workshop and 1st July was fully booked :( Booked the 5th aug. will be cutting it fine. The person I spoke to said if u want a water birth it's best u go, but they might cover some of it in a normal labour workshop. 

Haha just make you don't overdose on the gaverson! I don't think the myth is true, I haven't had heartburn and baby is bound to born with loads of hair. 

Thank you he was full of it with all his little badges and pressies. He is one of 4, with 2 brothers so they arguing over the presents haha


----------



## claireybell

Oh dear lord you watched the Conjuring!! I cant even watch adverts for horrors hahaa im such a big ass woos Lol!! Glad you enjoyed though :)

Oh not like an actual injury strain hun.. Didnt mean to worry bless you! Just achey from overdoing it, just need to slow down, i tend to drive most places now as even walking up hill to collect Riley from school does me in, very achey down low aswell :(

Hahaa so nice of you hubby to say that! When your in labour & it starts getting too much you can say "i think its time to kick you in the balls!" Ha ha! 

Tbh, they always have birthing pools on the wards so if you wanted to use one hun & hadnt been to the workshop you can still request it, they just chat through benefits & how calming it is & that really appealed to me, & as the pool water is at body temp you dont get wrinkly, bizarre but i guess thats true! 

Oh fillings arent nice are they..! I had 2 done about 10 yrs ago but wasnt pregnamt then, im thinking whst you said about the breastfeeding & bany crying so thats why il go have it done! Eek! 

I saw the advert in Mothercare for that event but i think it fellon a works day at my store, still, i coulooch online for a bargain ha ha!

Oh, did you take those Omega 3 caps back & have a mini moan?


----------



## iak

Well you haven't got long left, driving has started to give me a backache but it's better than walking up a hill, pregnant or not pregnant. 

I know how nice of him to remind me. He is drama, can't wait to see what he is like but I'm sure he will be great. No doubt we will still be discussing baby's name during labour! How does OH feel about you thinking about vbac instead of csection? 

I will see how it goes around that time and see, they said it's a very popular workshop I knew I should of booked it earlier. If I don't decide to go you can find everything online or ask the mw. They say your not that prone to tear with waterbirths which is something I'm scared of. 

The sensation of getting a filling is horrible. Not to make you feel worst. Sorry Hun- get it over done with and in a couple of days you will feel fine. I did take the omega 3 back, had a moan and didn't even get an apology. They took them back like it happens all the time. Next time you buy from there make sure it is sealed. It says it on the back of the tablets but you never expect it not to sealed!

What are you going to buy when u go shopping ? So exciting! I will be relieved when I do mine.


----------



## claireybell

I think hes ok about vbac & hes seen a natural birth with his first son so he knows what happens but that was like over 11yrs ago, time for a refresher i think haha!! But he understands that im not big on pain & can see why i would also like a csection! I figure that if it gets too much il request an Epidural but want to go as long as i can in the pool providing waters havent broken & baby hasnt pooped in me :-/ omg im terrified of tearing or needing an Episiotomy, i think as long as youbreally listen to the midwife in the pushing stage you'll be fine hun :thumbup:

Grr cant believe that about Boots! But at least there was no quibble with exchanging it, for me its just the hassle of going back down there to return it! Pffft!

When i do the baby shop il be getting everything lol il blitz Mothercare i bet ha ha! Get a shopping trolley, an hrs parking & in i go! I dont think Mothercare are really that overpriced with a lot of items & more often than not when ive got to the till, its always a lil cheaper than what it says it is on the shelf :) il feel more relaxed & start nesting/cleaning when i have it all at home, i need to get a groovy nighty/long bed tshirt for when i go in, esp if it ends in csection or having an epidural as they put a catheter in as they dont want you peeing yourself Lol! Need to think about packing my hospital bag eek not sure what to pack, think il google ...


----------



## claireybell

Ye know its just occurred to me your due date is my nephews birthday, he'll be 2 this August :hugs: my older sisters birthday is the 10th August aswell.. Baby could be born on either ha ha! 

Also, remembered the miwife doing the waterbirth class, talking about going overdue & being induced, its 12 days over not 10! I looked at NHS online & it says 2 wks over?? Its all diff!! I wont be induced though.. Csection if she dont arrive ;)


----------



## iak

So he has had some practice with natural- that's good. I have fears of the same thing- I even found some pregnancy oil to prevent tearing. I was speaking to my friend and she said the exact thing- listen to the mw when to push and u should be fine. Basically we shouldn't get too carried away haha 

I'm going to book a tour at the hospital for the delivery suite and birth Centre, they left a message on my phone and said they have one next Tuesday I was thinking that's way too soon! 

Aww if I was in Southampton I would of joined you! Mothercare has nice stuff but I think I will be getting bits from everywhere will have to do a list. Haha a "groovy night shirt" what did you wear when you had Riley ? I think I may dig out an old one. Will need a bikini top if I have a waterbirth. 

I ve got the start of the flu! Got a terrible cold and headache. Started last night. Do you know if it's ok to take Halls or soothers ? 

Aww I'm hoping he is born on your olders sister bday :) the 10th sounds good! I read that on the NHS too. No way am I going over 2 weeks. I think it depends on where you live too. Different hospitals do 10 days. 10 days seems so long too! If that's the case he may as well chill in there until September haha. I wonder if baby girl will be a July or August baby...


----------



## claireybell

I think any base oils can be used for that aswell, almond oil etc.. I found some oil specifically for 'Perineal massage' in pregnancy, its in Boots in the baby lotions n potions section in a lil white bottle i think it was purple writing or something on it, i actually buyed some around wk 37 when pg with Riley but never got to use it lol so i binned it! I may start doing it this time, i read that sometimes its easier to fet your man to do it.. My god my man would end up trying to hump me :rofl: 

Oh you should def go on the tour & see the rooms & ask any questions you may have, it may get booked up quick so always a good tjing :thumbup: 

My filling went really well this morning, no injection needed as theres no nerves at the back up top apparently, a nice white filling took less than 10 mins :) All dental is also free whilst pg & for the following year! Get ye dental work in now lol!

Yeah im pretty sure soothers/halls are fine hun, oh no hope its not flu & justva summer cold.. Have you recently had a flu jab? When i had mine i felt awful a week or so later :( take paracetamol every 4hrs.. Bless you xx

Oh got the buggy today, havent opened it yet lol! Then SO buyed a lil all in one 3-6months coat thing for baby girl aww, some flip flops for me & then we had lunch while Riley was at preschool hehe! Hows your day been? 

How you doing Golden? X


----------



## GoldenRatio

Sorry girls i have hard time following p with the convo here since its all third trimester talk and i donno much. 

I booked an appointment with my fam doc so he can order some blood tests to see if my progesterone and hcg are good still, then he will book a scan. I wont be seeing gyno until next month so im getting my fam doc to follow p. 

Apparently low progesterone can be problem with pcos so im worried now even tho i got no symptoms showing low progesterone. Clairey, did ur sister have any mc? or pregnancy complications?


----------



## iak

Yeah Im going to get some of the oil, I found one specially for pregnancy but I think it's hard to find in store so may have to order it online. I will upload a picture. 

I think they do tours twice a week so I'm going to give them a call back tomorrow and make an appointment nearer the time maybe when I'm around 36wks. I went into book a dentist app for next week, I haven't been in like 2 yrs. Hows your filling now? How did they numb it without the injection ? I bet you are relieved you got it sorted out. 

No I couldn't get the flu jab as they don't have it in. Its only available during certain times of years. I think it is a mixture of hay fever and just feeling bummed up. Got this headache that does not go! Just feel yuck! I've been taking parcatomol which has been working. 

Good news about getting pushchair. Aww lovely day :) when will u be putting it up? Ours is still in the spare room in the pushchair. I have checked that everything is in there but apart from that, it's still in the box. How are u feeling? Is bump getting loads bigger ?


----------



## iak

This is the oil that I have found.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## iak

Hey Golden! Good news about getting an app. I'm sure if there is no blood everything is fine and is progressing well, but as you have pcos it's good that you will be getting it checked. try not to stress yourself out too much. Have u looked into an early scan ? 

I hope you are feeling well. Keep your fluids up, rest and eat well :)


----------



## claireybell

Hi girls

Eeesh Iak can you hear that bloody Thunder??! Its 2AM & ive been rudely awoken by it! Uhhh & pouring with rain! 

Golden, was your progesterone not checked by that other specialist? Its good that they are rechecking though :thumbup: whens your Drs apt hun? 

Between my sisters baby/child No3 & No4 - she had 3 miscarriages but none of those pg's were planned & were simply off the cuff being less careful but hadnt had lots of 'actively trying' sex & it was just s***ty bad luck.. She had those 3-4yrs before she fell Pg with my nephew Seth who will be 2 in August! She had no complications with any of her pregnancies though Golden, only her first with Clomid, her pcos kind of cleared up after the Clomid like it boasted her fertility - middle 2 were unplanned aswell Lol! Im sure you will have no problems my lovely :hugs: im excited for ypur scan eeee! I know we chat alot third tri jibber jabber but def feel free to mingle in hun :)

Hahaa that oil cracks me up 'down below' :haha: def worth a shot at giving it a go as if it'll help to prevent even minimal tearing, im def game! Man i cant even see my bits own there anymore or anything now :( sooo much bigger than i were with Riley, i darent do a trim LOL! 

Our buggy is still all boxed up in the boot of the car ha ha! I'l need to take it out by tomorrow or today later as il need the boot for food shopping..! I may put it up at wknd or get it out box to make sure it all looks ok & not damaged i guess.

Where the thunder has woken me, im laying here with heartburn eurghhh, to the bathroom for gaviscon me thinks eeew hate it Gag! 

Filling was actually fine thankyou, did you know they dont give you injections in the third tri as it can cause complications? But.. Luckily, no nerve ontop by wisdom tooth so after 10 mins of drilling & the filling being put in etc i was out the Dentist :thumbup: all good!! Your dental check will be fine :) hows your bumpy coming along? 

My scan at 0945 girls arhhhhh!! Last one before she arrives in like 6 wks or so eeek! Hoping for a nice lil facial 3D piccy..


----------



## GoldenRatio

My progesterone was checked last cycle cd21 before clomid and it was all good, so hopefully that means it's still good. 

I have appt Friday and he will let me know the results on Monday and we gonna book the scan with him on Friday so hopefully he will give me an early one


----------



## claireybell

I bet your progesterone will be perfect Golden :) & im sure the apt will go really well.. 

Any pg symptoms kicked in yet? I didnt start hetting nausea until 6.5weeks.. Crazy how you remember the exact date lol


----------



## iak

The thunder was terrible and it didn't stop raining, I thought England was going to flood at one stage. Our bedroom is in the loft so can hear loads more than the rest of the house. Glad it hasn't continued and has finally stopped raining. Big day in England though with all the voting.
Glad when it will be over, all I've been hearing on the tv these days. 

I know I laughed when I saw it too. I think the others probably just do the same, I'm going to have a shop around. Will have to start taking it by 35-36 wks I assume. I know what you mean by not seeing down there, I'm getting to that stage, don't know what I'm going to do before baby arrives won't want to be go in the labour looking like a gorilla! 

Aww bet it seems more real now having the buggy. Did you get the car seat or do you still need to get it ? I thought they may not be able to inject anything into you, I was wondering how they would do the filling. I dread dentist appointments after having a filling done, but just going to get it out of the way. Bump is coming along nicely. His kicks have changed, def a lot stronger and feel different. He has a routine which I love! I know roughly when he is going to start kicking it's so cute. My oh thinks because he is asleep around the same time we go to sleep, he will sleep that time when he is here.. Hahah I hope he is right ! 

How did your scan go ???? How is she measuring ? What position ? Show us the pictures!!! :D


----------



## iak

Clairybell- that's really good that the clomid helped your sister, ashame about the mcs but so nice to hear she has 4 healthy children now. 

Golden I'm sure you will have a healthy pregnancy, clomid worked the first cycle too so be positive and look after bubs :) what results will u be getting on Friday ?


----------



## claireybell

I'l post more later as il be collecting Riley earlier today but just wanted to postcthe scan pics :)

https://i1204.photobucket.com/albums/bb416/claireybell81/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zpsztce6hhg.jpeg


----------



## iak

She is ADORABLE! She looks like a doll!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GoldenRatio

omg! was that a 3D scan? so clear! and she is adorable, gonna be cute blondie:baby:


----------



## claireybell

Aww thankyou gals :)


----------



## claireybell

Ah i bet that rain was mega loud pounding on the roof esp if you were sleeping tight underneath! We had a few leaks eeek & Rileys room had a puddle on the floor :shock: just from what had splattered off the blackout blind onto window sil uhhh i checked at 3am, had to put towels down everywhere, leaks from the extension thats still underway! 

Hahaa i dread that 'gorilla-ness' aswell, i think i can probs trim a lil bit & have hand covering but seriously i cant even bend either way to try & use the razor Lol! Im sure midwives at Mat hospitals have seen full works going on down there with hair hahaa!! 

Ah t'is lovely when they get a routine going, i sometimes feel baby girl jigging about at all hrs of the night.. Sure hope its not her getting her routine going eeek! 

I have a few more face images from the scan but they're similar to what i posted earlier, she was getting quite fidgetty toward end of scan so she never got great pics but they had the growth measurements :) Shes head down too! 

Yeah 3/4D scanning Golden, they're great later in pg, i couldnt believe how clear they were either!!

Iak will you be getting any done or saving the suprise?


----------



## claireybell

Cant wait for your scan Golden :hugs: im excited to see if theres Twins growing hehee


----------



## GoldenRatio

claireybell said:


> Cant wait for your scan Golden :hugs: im excited to see if theres Twins growing hehee

I feel like days are not passing fast enuf, i wanna see a heartbeat already! 
Do you think i got twins? i talked to lots of pcos ladies that got single with clomid. I will be happy either way but twins will be special. Cant waaaaaaaait:wohoo:


----------



## iak

Oh no I hope Riley was ok. When I was driving home earlier it started again. It's been on/off the whole day, I hope our summer brightens up. When will you be getting the extension complete ? 

I know it's really uncomfortable, Started to see the difference when I put my socks on too. They probs have seen all sorts but it's more a pride thing for me haha Hoping I don't go in looking like a gorilla or I will be in the toilet getting oh to sort me out haha

Aww so pleased she is head down too. Hope she stays like that for you :) are you getting hiccups low down ?

I'm going to save it as a surprise :) Not long to go! I'm very tempted esp after seeing your lovely pics.


----------



## iak

I think first pregnancy it's nice to have one and then go onto to have twins, not like you can plan it so much hahah 

I think one, two, three ect is such a blessing. Golden will you know tomorrow when your scan is booked for ? 

The weeks do fly by. I can't believe I'm coming up to 33weeks. It really does feel like a couple of weeks ago that I saw that second line on the test. Once you have the 12 week scan I think the weeks just fly by. Saying that I have spoken to some people and they said their pregnancy went by so slowly. You can always buy a doppler- I got one around 10 weeks, it's so reassuring. Don't use it so often now as he is a kicker, but before they start kicking it really did keep my mind at ease. I am abit of a worrier so was a good thing to have :)


----------



## GoldenRatio

yes i will know my first scan date tomorrow and Monday i will know hcg and progesterone levels. 

I already ordered doppler, i know its so early and im guilty for that but the curiosity got me:blush: DH s gonna be mad... ups


----------



## iak

Hope your app goes well tomorrow. 

Just bear in mind with the Doppler, it can be hard to find the heartbeat at such an early stage so don't freak yourself out and can take a while at the beginning. My OH used to think I used to use it way too much. If we had an argument and I got upset, I would grab the Doppler and check baby's heartbeat he used to get annoyed but as a mum-to-be, we can't help but feel protective and responsible for our babies at such an early stage. With men it takes time and esp now OH understands


----------



## GoldenRatio

Aug 13 i will be 12 weeks, so we are counting down to the same day ha:happydance:


----------



## iak

Oh really!! Not long left- I have a countdown on my phone, 7wks & 1 day. Must seem like forever for you. FX it goes quickly for both of us :) can't wait to see your scan pic! Let us know how your app goes tomorrow. 

CB would of left us by then and will be busy with baby hehe


----------



## GoldenRatio

Yea CB baked the bun already!!

My appointment went well today but couldn't get an early scan. He said that they only do early scan for ppl that had mcs or hav risk of mc.

He said everything is good with my blood test results but he ordered an other test to check my hcg and progesterone levels which I will get on Monday. Also did first prenatal screeening, I will get those results by next week. Basically they are checking for diseases and my blood type. 

Btw UK leaving EU, I lost lots of money in one night :(( because my dad lives in UK, and from my wedding gifts I had lots of pounds that I didn't exchange yet and as UK left EU, pound went down so much in one day! Lowest it has ever been since 1985:/


----------



## claireybell

Hey sugars! 

Yeah, Riley was fine, he slept through all rain, thunder & me putting towels in his bedroom ha ha! 

Twin pg or single, your long awaiting babe will be so loved & spoiled rotten hehe! Cant believe your not getting an early scan though? They should be checking if theres more than one? My sister had a scan with her first after clomid around 8/9wks.. Did they say when the first routine scan will be? 

I know, UK officially out of EU.. Not quite sure what to make of it all really, have a feeling its going to be downhill slightly, i know everything has pros & cons, im not really into politics :-/

& august 13th is my nephews 2nd birthday hehe! I'l still be mooching on here no doubt after shes arrived, esp early hrs doing night feeds, facebook gets boring after a while ha ha!! 

I can just about get socks & jeans on/off ha ha whenever i lean over or try to pick something up, good god its not easy, im now squatting to pick things up & having difficulty getting back up :haha: she hiccups & judders & allsorts in there, i can feel her head moving about just above my pubic bone aswell, feel it from outside with my hand, so weird :-/

I was using my friends doppler up until i started feeling movement & it was happening every day, probs around 21wks ish.. You'll probs be able to get a hb around 8-9 wks with a good doppler Golden :) dont be disheartened if you cant though as you may have an Anterior placenta, i do but feel tons of movement now. 

Mmmm we had Indian take away for dinner tonight, i ate loads & now im really uncomfy :( trying to sit slumped against cushions on sofa & watching Sweet Home Alabama


----------



## claireybell

Hehe Golden your other ticker is the same as mine haha they make me laugh! Is it the 'Geek' ticker? Mine is ;)


----------



## iak

Golden- good news about tests, although bit weird that he won't give you an early scan. I thought that would be a normal procedure seeing as you took clomid. Maybe you can look into a private scan instead or just wait. I'm sure everything is good and baby is growing fine :) Don't worry about currency, I'm sure it won't last long. It will settle down and it will rise back up. London has been manic today. I was up most of the night watching the news and then this afternoon I had a 3hr nap, I was exhausted. 

Clairybell- sounds like you are ready to give birth there haha Aw it's lovely feeling them move like that. I am finding baby's movement are so much stronger and u can actually feel a person in there. 

Sounds yummy!


----------



## iak

I wonder what fruit we will be tomorrow hehe.. The joys of Saturdays :)


----------



## claireybell

Durian Fruit & Coconut woop!! Have NO idea what a BMO is though? Lol! Its been a lovely warm morning & now its crazy raining! Uhh! Least the lawn got mowed & me & SO cleaned the house through :)


----------



## GoldenRatio

I donno most of the fruits so I picked the nerdy ticker! It's so much fun but I donno how big is bmo either, I may change it to cravings ticker. 

I'm pretty upset that I couldn't get a scan, I would be so relaxed to see that it's in my uterus n has heart beat. There s no private scan available in Canada. My sils sister lives in uk n she has the same due date as me n her blood test came abnormal so she did get an early scan. She has uti, low blood n iron so they suspect ectopic. They couldn't find the baby yet tho, she s gonna go next week again. 

I'm so tempted to run to emergency saying I'm bleeding so I get scan right away... But how if my lie comes true lol


----------



## claireybell

Hmmm.. Usually with ectopic its slow rising hcg levels & weird bleeding, im sure shes fine & nothing like that :thumbup: Hopefully its just the uti, low Iron is very common in pg early or late.. Im on Iron tabs at the moment

Im sure your all good lovely & no probs in there, how comes Canada doesnt do private/early scans or is it just the routine ones at 12 & 20 wks?


----------



## claireybell

Saying that & just looking at your ticker hun, i think unless theres issues, most pg cant be seen under 6 wks on scan as dates can be off ever so slightly with ovulation etc, its the same in uk unless your having issues or you pay privately! No doubt your lil bean is sticking in there :hugs: plus your first bloods all looked good ;)


----------



## iak

Weird weather today Clairybell. Me and my nephews were in and out the garden throughout the day. At one point they were getting so confused lol. Hope you had a good day. I'm getting really tired in the evening. Keep dozing off on the sofa. 

Golden I hope everything goes well for your sil sister. It's a shame you can't get a scan. Did they give you a date for your 12 wk scan or do u have yet to recieve the app ? Only 7wks left. Will be counting down with you :)


----------



## claireybell

Its crap weather today isnt it?! Eurghhh!! Really warm inbetween the mad rain showers, so glad all my washing was done ha ha! 

Im actually suprised that im still awake tbh, last 2-3 nights ive passed out on sofa & woke up around 12-12:30 then half asleep stumbled to the bedroom all wobbly lol! 

5 wks left eeek! Starting to freak a lil bit that she could arrive anytime now & i have no bag packed or any baby stuff really!! 

Been feeling a lil hormonal today, we popped out late afternoon to SO's cousins house but most of day apart from cleaning this morning, been mooching about, Rileys been abit cheeky & being told off, i been tired & achey but knowing thats its all going to be over very soon also makes me sad, possibly my last pregnancy & makes me want to cry.. :(


----------



## GoldenRatio

Didn't even get a date for 12 weeks scan but he said come back July 22 and I will do a checkup and book the scan. He annoys me:(

Clariey 5 weeks! So soon u will meet ur princess! It's gonna be so much fun dressing her up and doing her hair


----------



## claireybell

Thst would annoy me aswell Golden, i could undeestand if you had fallen pregnant straight away no issues but it was the opposite! Fx'd he will give you a scan date hun! 

I know arghhh she'll be my very own Barbie doll Lol


----------



## iak

It's not long at all until baby girl makes an apperance. FX she doesn't keep you waiting too long. Have u given csection any more thought ? When will u be getting the rest of your bits ? 

I won't be packing my bag until around 36/37 weeks. I brought baby his first set of jeans today they are so small and they are up to 3 months.

I think also it has gone so quickly. Some women say their pregnancy really drag I'm finding the opposite. You can always have another one in a year or so :) 

Aww hope Riley calmed down for you and you had a good evening. I've been at home bored, thought me and OH would of gone out today but obviously not. He went out with a friend for abit, phone died and now they are sitting outside in the car talking. I don't have any of his friends numbers, only family numbers and Ive started to think about if I go into labour I won't be able to get hold of him if his phone dies. I have told him so many times and he just goes yeah it's too early anyways. Wtf hormones are getting to me or I have a good reason to be annoyed! Sorry ladies for the rant


----------



## iak

Golden- I feel for you, he sounds frustrating. Is there any way u can get a scan when you see OB/gyn?

Will you be waiting until 12 wk scan to announce ?


----------



## GoldenRatio

I will definitely wait for 12weeks scan to tell out families but it won't be an announcement, less ppl know the better off I will be. 

I would be annoyed too! U should get his friends phone numbers because how if u hav early labour. You can predict these things. Guys are so careless sometimes. But I'm super hormonal too so you better of getting someone else's opinion on this lol

Today we had our marriage anniversary dinner, I ordered beer buttered fish then DH was like is there beer in there?! We cancelled the order lol it's so funny how I didn't catch that before him. 

We had a talk over dinner about how I shouldn't stress about this kid. Like my husband lived in Sweden all his life n me meeting him was like a miracle lol and we believe that if something s meant to happen, it happens regardless. So even I can't see the baby until 12weeks, I'm sure it's okey now. Definitely got rid of my worries for now lol


----------



## iak

Def agree with you. We told our families straight after 12 wk scan. Although I told my mum and best friend after I had a scan at 9 wks. We then told friends when I was around 18 wks. We take the evil eye to the next level haha. 

I had a go at him when he came in and he felt really bad. I told him that I had been trying to get hold of him ( I only messaged him once) and that I didn't feel well ( I felt fine) haha but still wanted him to feel bad. Men just don't get it, I know I have 7 wks left but this is my first pregnancy so I don't know what to expect I may be someone who labours early or late. Also I could of needed to go in to be monitored. I think this nesting stage is starting. 

Oh golden your hormones have majorly kicked in too! Tbh I don't feel really hormonal, it's just things like this that p*ss me off! 

Happy anniversary! I hope you had a lovely dinner. Welcome to cancelling orders and annoying waiters. I'm terrible when I go out, it takes me ages to pick and when I do I ask the waiter so many questions. Some people get so annoyed. I just think it's my body and my baby and plus I'm paying! I'm pleased you feel a lot better, sometimes that all it takes is to sit down and talk things through as a couple. I'm a great believer of everything happens for a reason, although at times it doesn't feel like it should.


----------



## claireybell

Hullo girlies

We been out to a house warming bbq today & come home, showered Riley to find Chicken Pox! Joys! He has them EVERYWHERE! Poor lil dude, on his lil winky, bum bits & EVERYWHERE! Drs in the morning .. *sigh* week off work & maybe il take him strawberry picking Lol silver linings if the weathers nice ha ha! 

I think il be making an informed decision on the vbac/csection after the vbac workshop this Thursday evening, i was hoping to get the rest of baby stuff this week but now with Riley ill, i cant really risk taking him out to places where i know pg ladies & newborn babies will be, may have to wait until the wknd or week after now, spots started yesterday on his legs but i thought just random eczema spots & theres more today, i think Google ssid 5/6 after rash appears & they crust over they are not contagious, ive had it so im ok! 

You have every reason to rant & be annoyed Iak, yes ot is early but babies are still born at 32wks same as me at 35 wks, scary!! Blokes just dont get it, maybe ask a couple of his friends for numbers, luckily i have most of So's friends numbers do in an emerg il be ok, although he wont be drinking next month up until baby artives, he'll be 'on call' hehe! 

Ahhh happy anniversary Golden :hugs: just fyi, any alcohol in food like beer battered fish, white wine sauce or white wine chicken etc etc.. The heat when cooking cooks out & gets rid of the alcohol & its just left with the flavour :thumbup: 

How many yrs you guys been hitched for? 

Man i ate faaaaaar too much at this bbq & that was around 2ish.. Im still sooo uncomfy! Too many veges & meat lol


----------



## iak

Aw poor Riley :( Hope it is not too uncomfortable for him. Has he got them bad ? Luckily he has got them before baby is born. Aww I love bbqs, glad the weather kept up for you guys. We went Westfield, had to pop into Mac to get a few comestics and had a look around. 

Do you have the workshop weekly ? Mine are 3 weeks in a row. Yeah he felt bad. How do I explain this nesting stage I don't think he gets it. So frustrating. I feel like I have no energy arguing about it. He wants to go and see his dad that lives in a different country before the baby arrives, as he hasn't seen him for a while. Says he will be back before August. I'm like really you have had all this time, like he is doing it to stress me out. Feel out of it, doesn't help my back is killing.


----------



## claireybell

Rileys not arisen yet i just hope they havent appeared on his face poor dude! He has them quite scattered everywhere & even on his bpy bits & inbetween his bottom :( 

Ahh nesting! Its just having everything cleaned & set in place before baby arrives so you know that in the first few wks or first month you dont have to worry isnt it, men dont get that either Lol! My SO never does but he leaves me to it ha ha!! I was obssessed with having all the skirting boards really ckean, no dust on them & the bedroom had to be REEEEALLY clean with no dust or Cat fur as i fidnt want baby sleeping in here with anything that could affect breathing/allergies, its weird how the instincts set in haha! 

Just seen on fb Golden! It was your 1yr anniversary <3 how lovely! 

No, the workshops are just booked whenever inbthe last 4-6 wks i think, this Thursday is a one off 2hr session & then on July 7th i have the 2hr breastfeeding one & then they all done! 

Had a weird dream that baby arrived but it was my kitten? Lol! But it was then a baby, so weird! She couldnt breastfeed & i was distraught, kept giving her a dummy & SO couldnt understand why i was getting upset haha!! 

Ah hun.. Sorry your backs giving you jip aswell :hugs: keep using the ball, my groin & lower pelvis is hurting all the time lately, i can barely lift my leg :( 

Whens Hubby looking to go away? Tbh, if hes thinking of doing it, he should go now in the next 2-4wks as anytime in the last 4/5 wks baby can arrive anytime & i know he'll be pissed & you more so if you go into labour & hes not here, wh hasnt he gone beforehand or can it not wait until baby boy arrives? He can take pics & videos with him then or all of you go even? Blokes & their impulsive ideas eh!!


----------



## iak

Oh poor Riley! Hope he makes a speedy recovery. I remember having them as a child it's horrible. All 3 of my nephews had it really bad, in their scalp, mouth literally there was nowhere that they didn't have it. Saying that they don't have any marks. Did you have it as a child ? How is Riley doing today ? 

Men don't get a lot of things! Thank god we as women are pregnant, they just wouldn't cope if they had to go through some things we have to. I'm not in the best moods with him atm and I don't feel like even talking about it because it's just going to be an argument and I really can't be arsed for it all. 

I can't believe it's 1st of July this week. Literally the countdown is on for you Clairybell! My workshops start on 7th July, 2 hour sessions. Seems long! Hopefully they will be useful. 

Hahaa it was a kitten. Hopefully you won't have them problems. I didn't really have weird dreams throughout my pregnancy, some women have it during 1st trimester. I had a dream too last night that I went to the toilet and was bleeding, it was quite graphic haha 

I went for a walk yesterday and this morning which helps a lot with the back pain. Pelvis pain is def baby moving further down. Baby is sticking his leg out of my stomach and u can see it. OH was rubbing my belly last night where his legs were and he kept kicking back. He kicked OH in the face haha 

He is looking to go away in the next couple of days although needs to sort out his visa for 3 wks. I will be outraged if he does go. Appartely I should intervene him seeing his dad. I don't understand how his son being born is not as important. He doesn't think the baby will come early as I'm "young and healthy" he doesnt even know what to say when I say u have had all this time to go and u decide to want to go now. It's so selfish. Tbh we could go as a family in January but he doesn't want to wait that long... His dad is old and he think he will pass away before he gets to see him.

When is your next mw app ?

Golden how was the blood results ?


----------



## claireybell

I just made use of Riley being poorly (bad mummy) & took him strawberry picking ha ha! They are sooo sweet n juicy <3 Riley loved it! I have yo upload a pic as they look yummy haha!!


----------



## claireybell

Check out ;)

https://i1204.photobucket.com/albums/bb416/claireybell81/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zpseexpwpti.jpeg


----------



## claireybell

Lots more pox have appeared over the day but hes been suprisingly good & not itching them which is great! Got more Piriton, Calpol & Calamine gel :thumbup: & a week off work ha ha! I remember having it aswell, urhh it was evil but like you say, least its best now rather than a few wks time when newborn is here..!

I know HAHA a kitten? Wtf?!! It must be a maternal fear for not being able to feed her, i had awful dreams when pg with Riley, id wake up crying as id wake up thinking he was not breathing, silly stuff. 

My last one the breastfeeding workshop is on 7th aswell, the 2hrs go really fast, im sure it'll be loads informative, let us know how they go :)

I can see why hubs would want to go now but surely another 8 wks wait wouldnt hurt?.. Maybe ask him to only go for 2wks? Raise it with him that he knows babies are deemed 'full term' at 37 wks not 40 at due date! The extra couple of wks is to allow for the time between last period & ovulation in the beginning..!

Hahaa funny that he kicked him the face Lol! I bet you were like 'good boy' ha ha! 

Next mw apt is this Thursday :) every 2 wks now after wk 31 hehe! Whens yours?


----------



## GoldenRatio

Hey ladies! sorry i dont get to log in thaat often during weekends because DH is like attached to my butt, everytime i grab my phone he starts asking me questions and i can never focus....ah he annoys me so much hehe damm hormones.

Clairey, i hope Riley is doing well. Those strawberries look yummy! i remember when i used to live in London, my mom would take us to berry picking and then we would have picnis there. Fun times:happydance: and giving birth to a kitten?! i had dreams like that before hehehe pregnancy does bring weird dreams ha

Doctors office hasnt opened yet so i will call in hour, its 8:30am here and they open at 9 but i will let nurse clear her head for 30mins lol
So what hcg should i expect? does it double everyday?


I had 385 at 4w2d and this one i gave blood on 5w3d so 8days.


We were supposed to go to Sweden and London this xmas and because of pregnancy DH wants to cancel and i want to go September. But DH needs to renew his passport! my story sounds familiar? yea i have a feeling that he is gonna leave it to last minute and go by himself, just like ur DH iak!!


----------



## GoldenRatio

my 4w2d hcg was 385
my 5w3d hcg is 6544 so im assuming its good?

progesterone is 164.38, is that good?


----------



## iak

Aw glad you had a lovely time, strawberries look so juicy and fresh! When do you go on maternity leave ? 

Ahh that's exactly what I was thinking when he kicked him in the face haha 

I know every 2 weeks now! I have an app with the GP for 34wk app next week.


----------



## iak

Golden results sounds good. Best person to speak to is your doctor. When is your next appointment ? 

How are u feeling ?


----------



## iak

Clairybell this is so us every Saturday :haha:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 66.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## GoldenRatio

iak said:


> Golden results sounds good. Best person to speak to is your doctor. When is your next appointment ?
> 
> How are u feeling ?

My doc said its all good, i will see him july 22nd


----------



## iak

Ok seems like ages away but at least at that stage it will only be a matter of weeks until scan :)


----------



## GoldenRatio

iak said:


> Ok seems like ages away but at least at that stage it will only be a matter of weeks until scan :)

I dont think i will get a scan until 12 weeks since my blood test result was normal. So i will probably go for scan the day u givin birth hehe only 6 weeks left


----------



## claireybell

iak said:


> Clairybell this is so us every Saturday :haha:


Hahaaaa yes indeed!!


----------



## iak

GoldenRatio said:


> iak said:
> 
> 
> Ok seems like ages away but at least at that stage it will only be a matter of weeks until scan :)
> 
> I dont think i will get a scan until 12 weeks since my blood test result was normal. So i will probably go for scan the day u givin birth hehe only 6 weeks leftClick to expand...

Golden I hope give birth on the 13th haha but what are the chances. 

Imagine you will be updating us on how the scan went and posting a pic and I will be updating on my labour and Clairybell will be at her birthday party :haha:


----------



## claireybell

Ooh Golden those hcg Bloods are excellent! If your Dr is concerned he'll def call you but thise results are lovely & high :) i dunno about progesterone as this is never standard testing in uk unless fertility issues, Drs best one as Iak said :thumbup: 

Hope your feeling more relaxed about things Golden girly :hugs: 

Hahaa that Watermelon pic made me LOL! SO just looked at me & asked whats so funny ha ha! 

The Strawberries are luuuuuurvly n sweet :) had some with ice cream mmmm! 

I leave work on Weds 13th July! Eeee!!! Given i only work 2 days a week, i have 4 days holiday to take, so 2 wks hols starting 13th July then Mat leave kicks in around due date arghhhhh!!!!


----------



## claireybell

Hahaa yup!! Its all go on 13th of August :haha:


----------



## GoldenRatio

Clairey u are a coconut now? thats just weird, isnt pumpkin bigger than coconut. Thats why i didnt like the fruit ticker hehe u never know the true size of a fruit.


----------



## iak

Golden it may be twins!!! 

I saw it on fb and thought of our convos. Thought I'd put it up :) 

Fresh and organic fruit are so much nicer than the ones you buy from supermarket. we never buy fruit from supermarket anymore, my dad goes and buys it, he insists that we eat organic! Such a difference in taste. There's a pick your own fruit around 15 mins away from us but I think it's quite expensive . 

Clairybell I read that groin pain can be baby is lowering herself, so good sign! Not long then until you can start nesting and annoying OH too hehe

I hope its all go on 13th August, for us all! A scan, a birth and a birthday party. What a great day that would be :D


----------



## GoldenRatio

iak! thats the first thing DH asked, "So are we having twins?"
I cant tell because it seems like the hormone doubled every 45 hours and thats within normal range. 

Im just happy that its healthy and hcg is rising.

Btw i woke p super tire today, never felt like this before. Just super tired and sleepy. When i was driving, i could barely keep my eyes open. When will the tiredness go away? its really effecting my work.


----------



## claireybell

I think sometimes it goes by weight of the Fruit aswell but to me, a coconut is fairly small.. Blaahhhh lol

Oh bless you Golden.. I wasnt too bad with tiredness in first Tri, mine kicked in loads around week 15/16 same as with Riley, bizarre! I think the first 12wks are the worst as baby is taking everything from you, it will pass though & before you know it, you'll start having more appetite, sleeping better & less tiredness :) just make sure your taking your Pregnancy Vits & eating well when you can, if your appetite is pretty good at the moment stock up & pig out as sickness may kick in soon lol.. But you maybe one of the lucky gals that escapes it :thumbup:


----------



## GoldenRatio

i dont see myself being the lucky girl! im sure i will get the morning sickness since nausea already comes and goes. I lost my appetite yesterday to be exact. I only had breakfast and didnt wanna eat anything else after. Also lost couple kgs since bfp. I dont mind it tho, i will worry if i lose after 12 weeks right?

My sil got no morning sickness no pain, nothing! until 20 weeks. so lucky ha

Im dying to know if i got twins or not, my doppler is coming june 28 when should i start using it?


----------



## claireybell

Oh no id say getting sickness at 20wks is horrible :( for most it passes anytime between 9-12 wks as the placenta fully takes over, the hcg levels drop abit & level out but there is a small percentage of girls that it will just carry on.. My sister & my friend are one of them, all single pregnancies & boy & girls.. All have sickness waaay into second tri & some of third! Id hate that!

Ah Golden appetite loss & aversions are the worst, mine only started picking up after 12wks also.. Its a not a bad thing if you lose a couple of lbs here n there afterr first 3 months anyway esp through nausea/sickness its quite common, you'll be fine my lovely! :thumbup: 

Oooh id say through being patient & hunting around on your belly with the Doppler.. 9ish weeks, have the doppler reeeeally low down like right in bikini area :) i never had one but i borrowed my friends around 16wks as i still had no movement but i then found out i had my placenta at the front..


----------



## iak

Aww bubba is 6 weeks! I was never actually sick apart from a couple of occasions when I had eaten pizza, baby hates pizza. Haven't been able to eat since being pregnant. Everytime I have been really ill. I mostly felt nauseous from around wk 10 to wk 20. Like I struggled to get up some days, I just wanted to lie on the sofa. I was in America from August to April so I spent the first 20 weeks of my pregnancy there. When I over there, the gyn/ob prescribed me some tablets to help with the sickness, but I never took them. My mum made me so scared that they had side effects. I remember I went back to London for Xmas and I was tired all the time I was around 8/9 wks then. When I got back to London in April I felt fine so I don't know if being nauseous was to do with being stressed or something. 

There's an odd day here and there, that I may feel abit sicky or have a headache. Some women are sick really bad the whole way through. I went to the chemist and I got sick bands ( you get some, they really helped with feel nauseous) there was a women and she said to me with all three of her girls she was ill for 9 months... I think it depends on the person and sometimes can depend on the gender. Once it starts take note what u done in that day or what u had eaten so u can if it is a pattern. 

I started using my doppler at 9/10 weeks. For a couple of weeks I was just catching the plancenta and thought it was baby. Then realised it wasn't and once u find the plancenta the baby is usually quite near it. There's three heartbeats ( yours, plancenta and baby) At the beginning it takes a while and a lot of patience, sometimes it is a matter of turning the knob abit sideward/upwards or downwards. You will know when u have the got the baby's heartbeat though, sounds like galloping horses. You heart beat will just sound like regular and the placenta will sound like heartbeat but more with swooshing sounds in the background. Me and OH used to sit there and listen to his heart beat in the evening and it's the best feeling. Then we got really obsessed about the myth of the gender based on the heartbeat and was convinced he was a girl. When we went for the private gender scan, we were so shocked. So don't look to much into it like us haha. It's a nice thing to have though for reassurance, when I use it now, he kicks the Doppler as to say "yes yes I'm fine"

Clairybell how's Riley today ?


----------



## GoldenRatio

hahahha cant wait til my bubu kicks to say im fine! im not as nervous as before, i feel like he or she s gonna hold on to life and stay with me. 

My doppler came today! but i wont open it until 8weeks because some of my friends here found heart beat around 7weeks so i will try by 8 weeks. 
I changed my ticker to cravings because i didnt know nerdy stuff, i guess im not as nerdy as i thought i was hehe

How is Riley doing? oh i forgot to tell u, i have a little spot on my face that was left after chickenpox lol


----------



## claireybell

Aww Golden your a wee Rainbow Sprinkle :hugs: cute & colourful! Bless your lil pox spot left, hope it doesnt give you too much grief being there .. I still have a couple of scars here n there, one inbetween my ear & eyebrow area & on my nipple funny enough Lol

Rileys face is now covered & lots more appeared overnight :( poor dude.. Some have started scabbing & hes getting itchy but literally every part of his body, makes me sad seeing him miserable but hey ho.. He'll be ok next week! Good job reslly as if he got this just before his Birthday in just over a week, his soft play party wouldve been cancelled!


----------



## claireybell

Baby is grinding down low today.. Really feeling it & painful when belly goes hard with braxton hicks, each time i suddenly feel 'damp' i keep thinking my waters are trickling! I really need to get out & get the baby bits i think, its getting nearer by the second eek!


----------



## GoldenRatio

ohh poor Riley! i dont remember having chickenpox but i can imagine how itchy it can be. 

Btw will his chickenpox effect the baby?


----------



## iak

Golden what Doppler did you get ? 

I hope Riley is feeling better soon. Good job that it showed up before his party. 
Ouch how painful. I'm feeling that "damp" feeling too and thinking exactly the same thing. Also my bladder is getting weaker, I sneezed the other day and some wee came out! My hayfever has been terrible for over these last two days. I'm really tempted to take them tablets that the dr prescribed me. Trying to hold off. 

Clairybell go out and get everything next week when Riley's chickenpox calm down or order online


----------



## GoldenRatio

Sneezed and wee came out hahahahahhahaha that just made my day

I got Sonoline B doppler


----------



## iak

Haha you have all this to come! Plus my boobs have been leaking today, it's been one of them days! 
Is it this one ? This is the one I have


I just went for a walk to try and help with the back pain and came back feeling worst. Will have to get something for it at my 34 wk app.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 14.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## GoldenRatio

Looks excatly like it but mine has blue label on it instead of pink


----------



## iak

Ahh yeah they come in blue or pink. 

Good Doppler I think it's 3Mhz which is sensitive and near enough what Drs use. Like Clairybell search really low as you will be using it really earlier on. Battery is really good on it, I haven't had to change the batteries since buying mine. Debating whether to sell it after baby is born but I think I may just keep it. OH has already started saying he wants 6 babies and when are we going to be making the next one! Oh men!


----------



## GoldenRatio

I will keep mine since DH wants 4 babies hehe I guess its in their culture to have so many kids ha


----------



## iak

Yeah I think so. How many siblings do you and OH have ? 

OH is one of 4 and I'm one of 3 so we are used to biggish families and plus my brother has 4 children. So this will be the 5th grandchild on my side and the 1st on OH side. 

Will your baby be the first grandchild ?


----------



## GoldenRatio

DH has 3 siblings and i only got one, my older sister died when she was 3 months old and mom had a mc at 7 months after me so we could be 4! At least they tried to have more. In my fam and DH's family all uncles and aunts have min 4. 

My brother just had a daughter so mine wont be first for my family but DH is oldest and will be first grandkid for his family. Thats why he wants a boy and name his dad's name. Thats their culture unfortunately!

Ur brother has 4 kids! good for him! how old is he? i saw ur sister had a daughter too, she is so cute with her big eyes!


----------



## iak

Oh no how sad. Your mum and dad went through a lot. 

Oh wow is that why he wants 4 too. I think it's nice to have lots of siblings. 3/4 is a good number. A lot of people want boys first, I don't really get it. Someone I know is having their first and it's a girl and the women was so upset that it wasn't a boy. I just don't get it, as long as the baby is healthy that's all that matters. 

So if it's a boy, he will have your father-in-law's name ? 

My brother is 30. He has 4 boys and a girl. Picture that you saw on fb/Instagram would be her. They are 6, 4, 3 and 1. Really close in age, it's crazy when they all set off haha. Thank you she does, my brother has bluey/green eyes after my mum and my nephew and niece have got the same eye color. My sister doesn't have any children yet.


----------



## GoldenRatio

Oh i thought she was ur sisters! really cute

I hope my kids get blue eyes too, my grandfather has blue eyes and mom has hazel eyes, DH's mom has blue eyes so we got a good chance of having one!

Yea it wasnt easy for my parents, they lost my sister from high fever and wrong shot. But they were too poor to sue the doctor. Then i was born at home and it was long and painful because i was almost 5kg! so i ripped moms cervix. So when she was pregnant after me, the baby fell down because at 7 months her ripped cervix couldnt carry it. Mom said she was in the bathroom and baby fell on the tiles and died right away. I never used to understand or try to understand mom but after ttc and everything, im amazed how she went thru all that. After the mc, dad started cheating and they got divorced. Mcs and losses can really effect relationships. 

Mom told me that she would rather have mc, and not raise a baby for 3 months and find her dead body. :cry:


----------



## iak

Thank you :) 

You will be surprised what genes come through. My mum's genes have come through in all my nephews and niece it's really strange. Some genes are just generally stronger so u just never know, you may get your blued eyed baby

Must of been really hard on her, at least she had two healthy babies. I can't imagine loosing a baby at any age. You are right mc, losses and fertility issues can really pull a couple apart. Did your father go onto have any more children ?


----------



## iak

Don't know what's wrong me today, I skipped dinner as I had a late lunch and I can't stop snacking now, eating biscuits, crisps and nuts... It's 12 am and I'm wide awake. OH has gone mosque with friend so no point going to sleep as he will disturb me once he comes in, so I'm on my laptop looking at baby clothes haha. 

Will u be going away this summer ?


----------



## GoldenRatio

yea dad has two more sons, one is 1 yrs old actually! how embarrassing at his age anyways...

You need to eat ur meals! baby needs it. Does DH fast? mine doesnt hehe when it comes to fasting, he doesnt sound so religious lol he loves eating and yet he is super skinny

we went to Cuba in march, so we will be visiting in-laws in September. Dh's mothers bday is Sept 24, we will be gifting her the ultrasound if the baby stays with us that long.


----------



## iak

Oh wow.. At least baby will have a play mate close in age. Although I remember you saying your dad lives in London. 

He fasted on the first week and hasn't fasted since. He is the same, he loves his food too much. He says since I've been pregnant he has been eating a lot more haha. An excuse or what! I feel bad eating junk whilst I'm pregnant, it's strange because it's when u can actually get away with it, but I don't baby to be taken in food that is not nutritious for him. 

Cuba sounds amazing. Aw how sweet, I bet she will be so happy! Will u be visiting London too in September ?


----------



## GoldenRatio

I don't think we will visit London since I will need separate visa for uk n I got no time to do it. 

My brother gained lots while sil was pregnant n couldn't lose it since then hehe DH s excited to get fat with me, he always been skinny so he enjoy his belly so much


----------



## iak

Ok how comes u will need visa ? Do have a Canadian passport

My brother was the same, OH hasn't actually gained any but think he has.


----------



## GoldenRatio

I still have Turkish passport, didn't get my Canadian citizenship yet. 

Moved here when I was 19 but I went to school for 6-7 years and u can't apply for citizenship if u are a student. So I applied after I graduated. 

So I get visa to every country that I need to go :(( so sad ha 
My dad is British citizen but we left UK when I was 8 and they took the citizenship away because we were just gonna get our passports and we left without getting it.


----------



## claireybell

GoldenRatio said:


> ohh poor Riley! i dont remember having chickenpox but i can imagine how itchy it can be.
> 
> Btw will his chickenpox effect the baby?

No they wont as im immune from having it.. But it can be bad if you get it when pregnant, i think in the States & poss Canada vacvines are given but in the uk they dont bother


----------



## claireybell

Jeeeez you girls can talk hahaa!!!

& Iak you peed yourself :rofl: floored me that did! I did one at work few wks ago, luckily i was wearing a panty liner lol!!

Oh my goodness Golden your poor Mum.. Thats so sad :( i guess back in the day (although actually your much younger than me) they dont always detect larger babies, im not sure what 5kg is, i know lbs.. But how awful! Me & SO nearly broke up after my Ectopic few yrs ago, we werent getting on great tbh & then that happened & it went abit downhill with alsorts of crap but we came through it luckily! 

I was having a mass nibbly day yesterday aswell haha binge days are ok .. I generally eat good most of time so a Dominoes Pizza & fizzy & biscuits wont go a miss Lol


----------



## iak

Oh right, getting a visa can be such a pain esp when you have to wait for so long and don't know if you will get in time. When I went to Canada in November, I didn't need a visa which I was quite surprised at. My dad never applied for a British passport even though he has lived in uk for around 40yrs now. He says he is Turkish and that's that haha It's a pain to travel with him though, visas for everything and longer queues. Golden, is all your family and friends well in Istanbul? Can't believe what has happened. Tbh I'm surprised that they have given it some media attention. All this needs to stop, is it all necessary! 

Haha Clairybell I bet you weren't expecting to go through pages. I know right felt like a child tbh I didn't pee myself fully, just some came out when I peed but still grossed me out. Nowadays it's either pee or discharge, oh how I will miss being pregnant hopefully it doesn't continue after he is born. Hoping my body doesn't think it's acceptable to pee a little bit if I sneeze! Made me feel better knowing the same happened to you too haha. I got an email from a pregnancy newsletter and its title was " what will your vagina be like after childbirth" it just hit me that I'm going to have to push out a baby under 7wks and what happens if I'm not the same down there after! Sorry for tmi this morning, but I ve had one of them moments of thinking too much... Never a good thing. Make things worst, I'm feeling so sore down from last night. I have no idea how a baby is going to make an entrance :laugh2::laugh2::laugh2:

Clairybell - I think 5kg is around 10-11 lbs. Poor women! Surprised she had a natural birth. 

Sounds like you had a good day, I'm off to the dentist today :wacko:


----------



## GoldenRatio

Omg ur dad totally could have dual citizenship! Crazy turks ha they refuse to have any other citizenship. DH wants me to get Swedish too and i dont want to because i can only have two citizenship and refuse to drop Turkish one. Even tho its an useless passport, i love it!!

Clairey, i didnt know that u had ectopic? how was it? how did u know? what happened afterwards. If it doesnt bring old bad memories back, can u tell me about it. 

My doppler came yesterday and i put it away, Good girl ha!!! I wont use it until 8 weeks. 

iak, why are u going to dentist? i have appointment August 24 as well, wanted to wait for 12 weeks to end.


----------



## iak

He is the proudest turk I know. In his eyes, nowhere is better than turkey. I have Turkish ID card and that's about it. Saves me from paying everytime I go there. When will you get Canadian citizenship ? I bet Sweden is a beautiful country. 

Aw these two will fly by, something to look forward to! I just went in for a general check up, believe it or not the last time I went was around 2 years ago! And I have to have a small filling put in next week :(


----------



## GoldenRatio

Trust me all Turks are the same, we all got our flag ready just in case we need it hehe 

Called the doctor again about the early scan and he said no again! well i gave p.... its now up to the baby to hold on tight until 12 weeks


----------



## iak

Oh yes I know, most of my dads family live so I completely get it haha 

Really ? Like you have just asked him for a massive thing, which really having pcos you should have an early scan. But anyways no point dwelling on it. I'm sure baby will be fine. Look after yourself, get OH to run around you abit :wink: 

Eat lots of fruit and drink plenty of water and milk. Also lots of carbs help with sickness. I found dry carbs like piece of toast, mash potatoes, ginger biscuits in the morning help, crackers, ginger tea


----------



## GoldenRatio

guees what! gyno's nurse called and asked if i managed to book an ultrasound. I said no and explained how worried i am bla bla, they booked it for me. 

My scan is July14 and appt with obgyn is on July18:happydance:


Not so much the morning sickness, im struggling with constipation, prunes didnt work just made me gassy. DH was like plz dont eat prunes hehehehe he was sick of me


----------



## iak

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

I'm SOO happy for you!!!! 2 weeks!!! Bet you are both so relieved! 

Prunes are helpful, but are disgusting I brought some and could only eat 1 or 2. Also I eat lots of cereal that is high in fibre.


----------



## GoldenRatio

Ah i cant have cereal because its high carbs, im still supposed to follow my pcos diet somewhat so nothing effects the baby. 

DH got fired today, so we gonna cancel the sweden trip. I was upset but now that my scan s booked, i cant help it but smile :happydance:


----------



## claireybell

I wouldnt of thought any kind of diet would affect the baby? They only take all goodness of what you eat & theres more hormones in the body now :)


----------



## GoldenRatio

claireybell said:


> I wouldnt of thought any kind of diet would affect the baby? They only take all goodness of what you eat & theres more hormones in the body now :)

Because i have pcos, if i eat high carbs and sugar, my insulin will go up and then my LH goes up which causes mc. Thats why im still takin metformin and watching my diet still. I cant be eating white carbs regularly like cereal.


----------



## claireybell

Just having a quick read back :thumbup: 

Golden your scan & obgyn apts are Rileys 'original' due dates haha how mad!! From LMP it was 18th July, 12wk scan put him 4 days ahead to 14th :) ahhh 14th is only like 2 wks away omg im so excited for you guys!!! I was mega excited for both our 12wk scans :hugs: 

Omg i know the feeling about a mis-shapen Vag after giving birth :shock: apparently it goes back to normal a short while after but pelvic floor muscles should be done straight away or as soon as your able to..! Ooh that reminds me, has your perineal massage oil arrived yet Iak? 

Golden, my Ectopic was back in July/August 2013, Riley was just under 13 months old.. Unplanned pg but we wouldve kept it, tbh it probs wouldve ripped us apart as a couple as we werent getting on great.. But nature took care of it before anything else was considered! I started having very light pink spotting days after i found out inwas pg, like 3/4 days later under 6 wks i think, but i was having just really achey period cramps randomly throughout the day, lasting for about 20mins each time & then half hr after the pain stopped i started bleeding, but it stopped looking pinky & went to browny but with fibre bits in, just like fresh prune juice! But because the pain wasnt specific to the side the Ectopic was on my Dr wasnt fussed, just assumed miscarriage & said no to a scan..! Thing is, i was working, noone knew i was pg & i needed to know what was happening as if i suddenly was gonna gush blood, work would not of known what to do! So after me pestering my Drs for nearly TWO weeks!!! Finally, the new lovely lady Dr said i needed to be seen & know where i stand, i was nearly 8wks at this point, the Mat hospital did a Vag scan which was sooooo painful :( i had Riley with me crying in the pushchair as my sisters back had gone & she couldnt have him, i still remember it clearly the scan lady saying she had detected the pg but it wasnt in my Uterus, i just freaked because suddenly i instantly was scared of having an operation & not that i was about to lose my baby & my right tube! The mass was huge apparently & there was blood in my tube, do it couldve ruptured st any moment! Eek! They shouldve operated that night but Riley wasnt picked up until nearly 7 from me in hospital & the Op was fone the following day. First time ever having being knocked out for an Op & the post op fas in my tummy & ribs was horrible, SO wasnt really that supportive tbh but he was glad i was ok & not innlife threatening condition etc but he just didnt get it why i was so upset, i was so devastated for ages after like months & months.. Id randomly just feel sad & start crying! I wasnt fussed on having another baby either but its weird as if that didnt happen, i probs wouldnt be pregnant now with baby girl. Its ok, it doesnt bring up bad memories as such, i like to see it as an awareness to others as its sometimes very much overlooked :-/

Mass post sorry lol


----------



## claireybell

GoldenRatio said:


> claireybell said:
> 
> 
> I wouldnt of thought any kind of diet would affect the baby? They only take all goodness of what you eat & theres more hormones in the body now :)
> 
> Because i have pcos, if i eat high carbs and sugar, my insulin will go up and then my LH goes up which causes mc. Thats why im still takin metformin and watching my diet still. I cant be eating white carbs regularly like cereal.Click to expand...

Oh i see.. That expains abit more ;)


----------



## GoldenRatio

Ah that sounds so painful. I feel like doctors dont pay attention and ectopic pregnancy can kill you. Thats why i wanted an early scan because i wanna know where the baby is and i dont wanna lose a tube because of a careless doctor. 

Im glad you were okey and didnt lose a tube. Everything happens for a reason. Mom said they wouldnt have me if my sister didnt die.


----------



## iak

Golden stick to your diet until you have your app and maybe just ask how to adapt it. 

Clairybell I remember you explaining what happened with the ectopic pregnancy, so sad but atleast no harmful damage was done and in the long term it brought you together as a couple. 

No I haven't ordered the oil yet, I'm going to have a look in a few wks. Have u started using anything? 

Went to the dentist today and have to have a small filling done :( Not looking forward to it!

I just went for a 3 mile walk and baby decided to push on my bladder the whole way. Seems like everytime I go for a walk, baby pushes down so much. Feel so preggo now. My belly has got so big this week too.


----------



## iak

GoldenRatio said:


> DH got fired today, so we gonna cancel the sweden trip. I was upset but now that my scan s booked, i cant help it but smile :happydance:

Golden so sorry to hear DH got fired, hope he can find something soon. Good news and bad news today I guess. Will you still wait until 12 wk scan to announce ?


----------



## GoldenRatio

iak said:


> GoldenRatio said:
> 
> 
> DH got fired today, so we gonna cancel the sweden trip. I was upset but now that my scan s booked, i cant help it but smile :happydance:
> 
> Golden so sorry to hear DH got fired, hope he can find something soon. Good news and bad news today I guess. Will you still wait until 12 wk scan to announce ?Click to expand...

Yes definitely a weird day! 

I'm gonna wait for 12 week scan still, I believe in Nazar so don't wanna jinx the baby


----------



## claireybell

Oh no... Hubs lost his job im sorry, was it a redundancy type loss? Im sure he will find something really soon Golden :thumbup: 

No ive not ordered any of the oil yet, Rileys spots have started to scab over now yay! So i may take a trip to Mothercare to enquire into carseat with clip adaptors for the new buggy :) apparently, Maxi Cosy carseats clip onto ours! & may purchase some oil.. Do the massage outside of SO's peering eyes or he'll just wanna get jiggy Lol! 

I personally think that as standard procedure when you fall pregnant, when you are 6.5-7 wks an vag ultrasound should be done just to eliminate issues! As any types of pains make us girls stress & wonder whats happenin in there! Forgot to say also, my blood work was rising reeeeeeally slowly aswell which is a red alert signal & Dr fobbed me off saying that in early days its normal? Wtf?! Erm.. No! This is wrong! But hey ho..! 

Iak baby is also pushing right down still, makes me sudddnly want to burst for a pee ALL the time!! Im laying in bed now, sipping my coffee & shes bouncing around like a kangaroo haha! She'll def enjoy having one of those baby bluncers/hanging door frame bouncers :)


----------



## iak

Good news about the chickenpox. Hopefully by the weekend they will all be scabbed over. So no massage job for OH? Haha you may be so sore by the time you go into labour. Clairybell now you can go and do your shopping!! 

I still have hardly anything not even the Moses basket! I know what I need to get, just want to wait after baby shower to make a list and go out and get everything.

Drs should def listen to how the women is feeling, it's a sensitive subject as it and people want to be reassured. When I found out I was pregnant I had cramps which were normal but I wanted to be reassured so I went into a&e and they done blood tests and a vaginal ultrascan. I must of been 6wks then. 

The feeling is really uncomfable on the bladder. OH can't believe that I need to pee so much he goes to "but you just went to the toilet" I'm like yeah well I need to go again! The convos we have! A massive debate about me needing to go the toilet. 
Aww I love when they jump around, is she moving differently ? I'm finding the kicks are so much stronger but also different movement more than kicks now. They must go crazy when you drink coffee, baby does the same. They must think "ahhhh caffeine!!!" 

I weighed myself today and I haven't put any weight on since last week or the week before but my belly has def got bigger... Bit confused. I know in the 3rd trimester you stop producing the fluid you did in the 1st and 2nd trimiester. I feel so much bigger too. Also my boobs are not as pumped as they were during 1/2nd trimiester. Saying that they were leaking the other day. I thought they would get bigger during this stage.


----------



## claireybell

Forgot to ask about your Dentist apt Iak, did you say you had a filling done or need one done? If the filling is upper jaw you may not need injection like me, they dont like to give them if poss in third tri preggers, & its free & you'll get a white filling not metal :thumbup: cant have mercury based ones when pg! You cant even see my one :)

I know later part of third Tri you dont gain extra weight but baby does a bit, not enough to hugely show on the scales, my boobs dont look that big now either i think its because our bumps have grown & they blend in haha! Just you wait, they'll be MAHOOSIVE when your milk comes in, i look back at pics & SOis like 'holy f**k look how massive you are' haha!

Yep every morning coffee in bed, within 5 mins shes is bouncing in there, good for her.. Not so good for my bladder ;)

I still got nothing hardly haha i went to mothercare this morning (love that shop) & enquired about a carseat & carry cot attachment for the new buggy & that as far as it got Lol! I need to google about what to put in hospital bag aswell.. Im sure il forget stuff otherwise!


----------



## GoldenRatio

Ahh will the scan be internal? im gonna be 8w by then, do they need to look from inside?? She told me to have full bladder so im thinking its regular ultrasound. Well both ways i have done before, not a biggy. 

DH was so upset yesterday, so i told him about the scan and he said "im happy for you" which bothered me so much that he said "you". He might be stressed because im pregnant and he lost his job but i tried days to get this scan. 

Iak, my sil didnt gain last months either and she was super skinny to start with so i dont think there is anything to worry about. 

Im so jelly that u guys got mothercare there! we only have babysRus and Carters there. So shitty ha! Hopefully dad will shop and bring stuff from mothercare when he visits.


----------



## iak

I have to have a filling down on the lower jaw, there's a small whole on the side of the tooth. I asked if it is safe and she said yes we will just numb the area, I'm not really comfortable about having an injection plus I have had one before for a filling and the injection hurts! Going for it next Friday. Yeah was pleased everything is covered for a year. 

Haha I bet he is looking for the milk to come in then. I really hope my milk doesn't take long to come. Need to speak to the hospital about it they supply milk if the milk is delayed and what happens. I'm sure they will go through all of that at 36 wk app. 

Haha sounds like something I do, i don't really know where to start. Do a list and it will make it abit easier. How's her wardrobe coming along ? Btw I got an email from bounty and they have a deal on for the Joie car seat for £40, don't know how much it is originally. If you want the details, let me know and I shall send it over.


----------



## iak

GoldenRatio said:


> Ahh will the scan be internal? im gonna be 8w by then, do they need to look from inside?? She told me to have full bladder so im thinking its regular ultrasound. Well both ways i have done before, not a biggy.
> 
> DH was so upset yesterday, so i told him about the scan and he said "im happy for you" which bothered me so much that he said "you". He might be stressed because im pregnant and he lost his job but i tried days to get this scan.
> 
> Iak, my sil didnt gain last months either and she was super skinny to start with so i dont think there is anything to worry about.
> 
> Im so jelly that u guys got mothercare there! we only have babysRus and Carters there. So shitty ha! Hopefully dad will shop and bring stuff from mothercare when he visits.


Golden they may do internal examination as well as external. I had both done in America. Sometimes you go in with a full bladder and then they tell you to go to the toilet and they continue. Full bladder is helpful at the beginning of pregnancy. I think DH is just stressed and having a baby is a big responsibility he probably feels like you should be at home relaxing whilst he works. Will he be able to find something soon ? 

Mothercare is good although I preferred the clothes in America. Wish I had brought more now. Was a lot cheaper too. If you want to go mothercare, there is more reason to visit before baby or after he/she is born :happydance::happydance:


----------



## GoldenRatio

Yea i remember for my ultrasound i had to pee a bit because my bladder was too fulll and for internal, she made me empty the bladder. 

Yes America has more stuff than Canada for sure, but i liked the stuff that dad brought for my niece. They were bigger than the ones here in size and i loved the onesies with gloves. 

DH got an interview today so we shell see how it goes. Properly we wont be able to go to sweden now if he gets a job, they wont let him take vacay right away :cry:


----------



## srobbins

Well everything is still going well. I went to the dr. yesterday - Heartbeat was 136! She is so active! I'm just now swelling in my feet some and getting uncomfortable down there.... lol Less than 7 weeks left!!!!! :)


----------



## claireybell

Awww lovely srobbins :hugs: try & rest your feet up if they are swelling lots & keep fluids up, more water is better than less with water retaining swelling! Love your picked out Girls name aswell :thumbup: 

Golden hubs is probs feeling slightly stressed abit about no job & you both expecting a baby, its still early on so im sure he'll land himself a great job in notime hun..! I expect your ultrasound will be normal tummy one, big full bladder will give ace clear pics on screen even though full bladders are killer! Eee not long now, counting the days hehee!

Im sure your filling will go smoothly Iak, i always overthink about stuff like that.. You could always wait until lil babe is born if your not keen on the injection? 

My Milk came in 2.5 days after having Riley, colostrum ahould be sufficient enough for the first couple of days or so, its really easy for babies to get confused with bottle & nipple in the early days, so if you plan on bf'ing & you have colostrum there, keep putting baby on the boob to latch & the milk will come in hun.. Dont let the hospital push it on you that they need Milk inbetween as when Milk does come in, they need to work harder than a bottle to get it out whereas bottle just drips straight into mouth, baby just wont want boob most of time aftee they've had a go on bottle.. Just a lil heads up as some hospitals insist on you feeding the baby with bottle until milk comes in but if they are not on boob to keep stimulating the hormones sometimes it wont come in - if that makes sense?! Lol! 

Oooh Mothercare have their 50% off Sale on, started today online & instore / happy shopping girls haha!!

Havent heard from Poppet on here in a loooooong time, hope shes ok & she must be on her due date now or popped baby out?


----------



## GoldenRatio

oh im sure poppets baby is out, she started this thread a week before her bfp which means her due date would have been late may or early june.


----------



## iak

Yeah I will see what they say next Friday. When you had your filling done the other week, how did they do it ? 

Hopefully it all goes to plan and baby feeds well. I always think of what ifs. I will remember what you. Was Riley ok for 2.5 days ? Did you take milk in with you to the hospital ? 

Just had a look online, will have to go in! It says until stock lasts hopefully that will be for a couple of wks. I love next baby clothes, waiting for their sale. 

Poppet must of had baby by now... She got her bfp in November. I remember her saying last time she was on here that she was expecting a girl.

I feel so pregnant and tired today. Went for a 3 mile walk, came home showered quickly and went to my cousins 18th party. Family going on about how pregnant I look.
I felt like saying "what am I meant to look like..."


----------



## iak

GoldenRatio said:


> DH got an interview today so we shell see how it goes. Properly we wont be able to go to sweden now if he gets a job, they wont let him take vacay right away :cry:


Golden how's everything with DH today ?


----------



## GoldenRatio

Ahaha don't you just lov those comments :D you look so pregnant or you gained weight! As if you donno lol

It's better with DH, he s excited about his interview. 

I felt so sick today too, bought some sourdough bread n ate that with olives n cherry tomatoes for dinner. Such a weird appetite I hav! I kept smelling tomatoes n craving them all day, so weird because it's so early for cravings. I def crave salty food, what did u crave? I heard salty food means that you are having a boy lol donno how true that can be


----------



## claireybell

I have to say, ive never 'craved' anything particular i dont think.. Food in general when i had my appetite back was just lovely! Everything tastes so good ha ha! I do remember with early pg with Riley though after nausea kicked in, anything i ate had to be bland & no flavour as it would make me gag :sick: catfood smell made me heave it was gross! I think i had Pasta for dinner pne night with a tin of chopped plum tomatoes mixed with it & just grinded black pepper ontop, its all i could eat & manage to make, SO looked at his plate like 'wtf is this??!' HAHA still makes me laugh! I think he ordered take away that night if i remember rightly :haha: 

With the amount of jiggy jiggy you & hubs have over ovulation Golden, i reckon there could be a wee girly growing in there :) or.. One of each maybe hehee!!

When i had my filling done (top wisdom tooth) maybe thats why theres no nerve perhaps? :shrug: she just drilled & picked, then the white filling was in this prefilled glue/gun looking thing haha squished it in tooth, smoothed over & it was done in less than ten mins! I do however remember my last 2 fillings from like 10yrs ago having injections but one of them was lower jaw, more nerves im guessing..! If your not happy to have it done Iak, just wait until bubs pops out, your still exempt a year after baby arrives ;)

Well, me & SO just had a mini morning bed discussion about Carseat which clips onto buggy lol! We will do that, as they grow so quickly & then she can snooze in the buggy but facing away from us, Riley was barely in his carry cot part of buggy only for a month or so..! 

Oh i keep getting 'oooh not long now' with big grins! Kinda want to tell people to do one Lol!! Its abit annoying like i know i have minimal wks left & although im excited about it, im feeling sad aswell as i luuurve bring pg weven though im achey at the moment its silly hahaa!! I remember waiting on Labour Ward with SO to go down for my csection with Riley & saying im not going to be pregnant in a few hrs.. Im excited to see how much she looks like Riley though hehe! 

Had the VBAC workshop yesterday evening.. It was ok i guess, nothing i didnt already know tbh for info stats etc that id researched on Google! I think alot of ladies there were worried about the scar rupturing side of things but apparently its still 2-1000 it will happen but more higher risk if prev csection has been in the last year but mine was nearly 4yrs ago! Im still undecided if im honest, SO said its my choice how i want the birth to happen.. :-/ arhhh so annoying! Hasnt swayed me either way, either way is a high risk so i dunno, what would you girls do? Go for planned or see how things progress? You get monitored more with a vbac aswell.. 

Ooh maternity dress arrived yesterday for my sisters wedding, fits nicely & will fit ooober tight in 2 wks no doubt! Its a lovely size 10 Mat dress so if any of you girls want it after i finished with it il send it over :) free of charge of course!


----------



## iak

Good news for DH, FX. 

I don't know when cravings kick in, but I read cravings have to do with vitamin deficiency. I haven't craved anything, when I people ask and I say that they find it really weird but in all honesty I haven't. I have fancied something but not the extent that I have to have to it, same feeling I had when I was not pregnant. 

Isn't there the more closer you bd to ovalution the more likely it will be a boy ? Another myth haha 

Ok I really should of asked how she was going to do it? Saves me going back next week if she is going to do it with an injection. May ring them up in that case. 

It's a lot easier with the car seat that clips on, do you know what carseat you will be getting ? When I brought the travel system, the lady said to me when using the car seat with the pushchair, only use it for short journeys as baby should not be sleeping in that position for too long. I see so many people pushing their babies around for hours like that. Apparently it can damage their back and neck in later years. 

Ahh not long left at all! So exciting that you will be bringing a new life into the world and I bet you both can't wait to see how Riley will be with her. If I was in your position I would would go with natural labour, but make the final decision at the 38/39 wk app when you see if she is still head down. If anything happens you can go for a csection. Its your choice and down to have you feel about the csection, labouring and what your emotions are. I'm not the best person to ask as I haven't gone through it yet, but tbh I really don't a csection. However if it is for the best for me and the baby I will of course go through with it. I think you need to just go with it and whatever happens, happens. 

I bet you will look stunning in it. You will have to post a few pictures of you in it after. That's so sweet of you, thank you. Where did you end up getting it from ? 

I got an email from Emma's Diarys, saying "don't forget to pick up your labour pack from midwife from 34 weeks appointment." Did you get a pack last time you were there ? 

How's Riley doing ?


----------



## claireybell

Thats what i think about food also, i may quite fancy eating something but nothing to the extent i have to have it loads & all the time. SO's friend asks me it every single time he sees me, im like 'ffs i not have any' lol! 

Yeah that is the supposed myth or shettles method of the sperms but if you gave jigged the whole time, girl swimmers will be up there ready & waiting for the egg..

Oh i heard that about the carseats aswell, if im longer than 20/30 mins shopping then il be transferring her to the buggy, il be getting a Maxi Cosy one in red/black! What one have you guys got? 

My midwife advised me today to start packing my hospital bag lol 4 wks left & baby has started engaging down into pelvis & im measuring 37wks eek! But she was layed kind of weird so thats probs why! Ive decided to vbac, i may aswell give it a shot & if i need a csection then so be it i guess lol! 

Its from New Look, online in their Mat section under dresses, cost £12.99 its a white midi length short sleeved dress with large blue palm prints on it, looks ok but lots better on, just need to get some small heeled strappy sandals for a tiddly bit of height or to hell with it & get some fancy white flip flops lol! 

I had nothing at all from emmas diary or anything from midwife apts either?! Unless they've stopped giving them out.. have you been collecting your free Bounty packs from Boots? I think you fill in the Bounty forms & go in to collect, ive not bothered this time but i did with Riley, lotsa freebies hehe! 

Golden how did hubbys interview go? Hope your feeling ok today.. Not too nauseous


----------



## iak

I know, everyone thinks it is crazy. I'm pleased I don't crave anything. i know someone that needs donuts all the time, it can lead to a health issue! 

Engaging down into the pelvis area? Clairybell what does this mean!! Haha getting excited over the word engage!! Did she examine you ? Ahh pleased you will be giving vbac a shot, brave decision. Like you said if worst comes to worst you can have a csection, you will be in safe hands. 

Sounds beautiful, hopefully you have lovely weather for it. I haven't actually had a look at maternity stuff in New look. The only maternity thing I have is a pair of leggings from h&m. They are so comfy. 

Bounty packs from boots are rubbish... Nothing really in them except little samples of things. When will u be organising your bag then ? That explains your pelvic pain.


----------



## GoldenRatio

DH had his phone interview and went well, his actual interview is not set yet since its Canada day today, stat holiday. 

Felt pretty shitty today, had warm sensation and af cramps then nausea all day, no vomitting tho. 

I took a nap during day and that made me feel even worse. went for Canada day activities and was shitty! Had to come back home because there is tornado warning


----------



## claireybell

Oh no Golden, sorry you had a rubbish day yesterday hun.. Are you able to tolererate anything Ginger flavoured? This can help ease or get rid of sickness, i found nibbling on titbits of food little & often kept it at bay.. Sounds like stretching ligament pains hun, mine was quite painful at some points & i still is, i used to take Paracetamol sometimes.. Hope you managed to get a good nights snooze though! Ooh hlad hubbys phone interview went well, heres to the next interview step :thumbup: 

Do you get many Tornado warnings? :shock: 

https://www.nhs.uk/conditions/pregnancy-and-baby/pages/pregnancy-weeks-37-38-39-40.aspx

Baby is engaged meaning shes descending right down into the Pelvis eeeeek!!! Im feeling excited & ok about a VBAC now, i knew i would come around on the idea;) Il be getting a couple of lil bits for Hospital bag today & starting to pack that later & then buying baby bits next week, going to blitz the stores & couple places online! ;) i'l start relaxing then! 

Really hope the Wedding day itself is nice & warm but this is uk weather so you really dont know haha!

Lol the Bounty packs mustve changed! The mini samples are ok for the hospital bag actually but ask at your Drs surgery about the 'Emma's diary' pack you shouldve recvd at 34 wks!! Midwife may have simply forgotten..! The mudwife i had was a Student & also a fully qualified mw aswell, Student had 3 months left & she was in her 3rd final year & was lovely, my usual mw is on hols for 2 wks in Zante.. Lucky thing! I'l see her now at my 39/40wk apt if i havent popped by then ha ha! 

They only ever examine you by feeling the bump & measuring.. Nothing internal, but she said shes very low oh god eek lol!


----------



## claireybell

Honeydew melon & butternut squash :)


----------



## iak

Golden- I found ginger biscuits, crackers and watermelon helped. Also Gazoz is great when you feel nauseous. 

Yay explains why you have been so uncomfortable. Was Riley still breach at this point ? Bet it's all kicking in now, can't wait to see what she looks like. 

True you never know in England, doesn't matter what month if it is. Hope your sister has a lovely day though regardless of the weather. FX weather holds up. 

I will do, I got a pack in the post from Emma's diary today "newborn essentials" it had a pack of Johnsons wipes, baby oil, little travel bag and some tip and toe shampoo. Need to actually have a look what products I will be using on little one. When did you give Riley his first bath? I have been looking at sterilisers and I have no idea what one to go for. Tommee tippee have a little bundle with everything in it, I don't know whether it's worth getting that one. Oh I thought they may examine you at like 38 wk app to check.

Happy shopping! Wow July- your due this month and next month for me!! 

I've never heard of honey drew melon haha but I take it it's bigger than a normal melon?


----------



## claireybell

& a big bottle of mountain dew haha!


----------



## claireybell

Gazoz - never heard of it? I may need to Google! 

No in uk they never give you internals anymore.. Only time they do beforebany arrives is when the offer you a membrane cervical sweep to help bring on labour, around wk41 i think, uncomfy apparently.. I read what they do & ouch! 

Ooh fab stuff, those mini bits of toiletries you can pop in hospital bag :) Rileys first bath was around a week old, i was too scared to wash him so my sister helped me ha ha! 

We just have a Mothercare steam steriliser, holds 4 of the tommee tippee bottles & teats, bottle tops etc.. 

Hows your Saturday going girls?


----------



## iak

Really, so when they do the 38/40wk check and you are dilating how would they know ? 

Hopefully both of us won't need sweeps although they are very common. I don't know what I rather do wait or have the sweep. I got loads of little toiletries at Xmas so will be using that too for myself. Did OH stay with you at night ? I'm going to prepare OH some stuff too. Will be bringing lots of nibbles and lucozade. 

Did you buy much today ? Oh ok is it a microwave one, I don't know what one to buy, I don't know whether it's worth getting an electric one as I hope to bf but do want to give others the opportunity to feed with bottles once baby is abit more older. Plus if I leave him with OH or family whilst I pop out will be good to express. You have probably seen it, the Tommie tippee set which has everything in it, bottles, teats, warmer, bottle holder for like £60-70. Or I can get a microwave one for a lot cheaper. 

Nice and sunny today. We have had a busy couple of days, we are just chilling in the garden atm. our mattress is completely gone. So trying to look for a new one. It has been making my back pains worst. We are off to my cousin's 18th party today. My auntie has asked the older cousins to pop in as my cousin doesn't want her there haha. So we will be popping in with my cousins and sister and her bf. Should be fun seeing 17/18 yr olds getting drunk.. NOT!:nope:


----------



## iak

Honeydew! Haha I think this ticker is American...


Love your pic! I wonder what the next one will be :D


----------



## iak

Debating whether to get a sit me up cosy for baby. I ve got him a bag gym and we have a bouncer, but I fell in love with this it's so cute. Don't know if it is just going to be a waste... What do you girls think ?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 35.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## claireybell

Its a lovely soft snuggler for him but tbh when they are really small they dont really move about alot, i just think maybe as he gets big enough to enjoy it he may be too big to fit in it unless its quite large then worth the purchase :) :thumbup: completely upto you though, is it in Sale dya know? 

Usually when you start dilating you feel really achey or mild contractions i guess, in that instance it wouldnt be the midwife to call but the Maternity hospital & they'll get you in to check :thumbup: 

My friend had the microwave steriliser, she said it was great!! We only have the one we got as it was given to us but it does the trick :) ive seen the Tommee Tippee sets, i debated getting one but then i saw Tommee Tippee 6 girly pink/purple bottles for £5 on sale in Asda & got excited hahaa!!

All i got in town shopping today was a Wedding outfit for Riley, ooober cute & he has braces for his lil shorts <3 cuteness hehe! 

How was the 18th birthday party? Hope the smell of Alcohol didnt make you gag too much Lol! Ive messaged my friend to go pick up the babies crib aswell :)


----------



## iak

Nope not in sale as I want the pony one, It turns into a sit me up bit too when they are older but I doubt they sit there playing, he will more than likely be on the move. Read some reviews and people put newborns in it. Have a look and let me know what you think. 

https://www.mothercare.com/ELC-Blos...Toys//-_-+-+&gclid=CIvmtNWT1s0CFdIV0wodLqENCQ

Aw ok what is the difference between microwave and electric one ? That's handy, Aww bless she has pink bottles. Will u be expressing or using them when she is older ? 

Bet he will look so cute in his little outfit. Party went well, apart from a boy getting punched in the face as a fight broke up outside the house and then started throwing up. It was nice weather so mostly they were outside so couldn't really smell it. I was sipping my ice coffee haha We have just come in and my back kills. Going to try and get some sleep!!


----------



## GoldenRatio

Omg u ladies so chatty today! 

I bought mw sterilizer for my niece too and works great, it was only 10 dollars and doesn't take up space like electrical ones. 

Clairey I wanna see ur dress and Rileys outfit plz! 

I have been feeling sick again, no vomitting but nausea which is super annoying. Will vomitting come after or I'm just gonna have nausea? I donno what to expect. Also my boobs are hurting lots today. I guess my hormones are really doubling...:/ 

I have been losing weight even tho I haven't been following my diet properly, maybe my metabolism is higher because of Th baby.

In my dream I had ectopic pregnancy, it was horrifying. I hope it's not ectopic...


----------



## iak

I don't know what one to get... Golden I was only actually sick a number of times, felt nauseous mainly. It was horrible. Sometimes I used to think I'd rather be being sick than feeling nauseous all the time. 

I had a few dreams that I was bleeding, but it just feeling anxious. Baby is fine and growing, it's just a dream. Don't think about it too much


----------



## claireybell

I was nearly sick a couple of times this pg but in general it was yukky Nausea & just mass food aversions & not fancying anything to eat, food shopping was a real struggle as most things made me want to gag! I was so glad when it finally passed :) 

Its all good signs your getting the symptoms though Golden :thumbup: random pregnancy dreams are really common, probs as its early still & you had been readi g about mine the other day, pain & bleeding are the common signs so without you are no doubt fine hun :hugs: with the lil bit of weight loss, its probs because your appetite is dlightly diff now esp with feeling yukky, my sister was actually lighter after she had my nephew than she was before she was pregnang lol! No doubt through lack appetite & being ill..! 

For some reason, i can never view the Mothercare pics on their mobile webdite, its weird, i can view in the list & then click to view further & it gives product details but no photo, annoying grrr! 

Nah i wont express, i tried it a few times but as my boobs hot used to the milk coming out from Riley feeding, i had really minimal coming out on expressing, like maybe 1 ounce?! So i couldnt be bothered, was an Electric Breastpump aswell, just glad i got it on half price ha ha! I may use it this time when i start not breastfeefing & switch to bottle as il probs get some lil firm hard bumps in the boobs which needs expressing off but other than that, il probs sell it on ebay or something.. If you express from the beginning the milk will probs come out really easy, its personal choice really. 

Oh nooo.. Teenage fights at partys tut tut they will happen, the boys no doubt ha ha its in their genes! Hope you werent too tired today & got a lay in this morning! 

I think electrical steam sterisers you obvs plug in but micro ones maybe it just heats the plastic up? Bottles are microwave safe or unless you put small amt of water in the steriliser & the micro it? :thumbup: 

Been really achey today again & had mild crampyness this morning & had a mini panic of 'Ohhhh s**t!! i have nothing ready!' Then it passed & nothing since, she must be pushing right down in now! 

Ordered the black & white polka dot change bag today off Amazon hehe £13.99 bargain :)

Il take a pic of Rileys outfit nearer the wedding day as hes so grubby most days he'll get filthy marks on the lil linen shirt i bet haha!


----------



## iak

I think I will wait after my baby shower and then go out and get everything. I don't know how much clothes to get in newborn and 0-3 months, it's doing my head in! Did you put Riley in a lot of outfits or mainly sleepsuits? 

Aw ok I've heard that is quite a common problem. I'm going to try and express earlier on. I've got the Medela pump in style pump so will be trying to make use of it! I've been doing some reading about the sterlisers and some people have said that electric ones can be a pain to clean. 

Obviously you know this but the pains are going to get worst. Has the nesting started ? I had a nice bath this afternoon with my bump bubble soak, it makes me so sleepy haha Feel slightly less achy after it though.

I've seen that, it's really nice and got it for a great price too, will look lovely with your pushchair. 

Yes the fight was between boys. Nothing major just one of them got a busted lip and felt very sorry for himself, he kind of asked for it going out and picking a fight. Yes I got a good night rest ended up going to sleep at 4 am and woke up at 1pm! Won't be able to do that soon haha


----------



## claireybell

haha nope! get your lay in's while you can! It used to really annoy me when People used to say 'oh get ya sleep in' blah blah!! but ist true.. You do function on minimal sleep but i used to fall asleep upright in the day whilst bf'ing rILEY HAHA! Mind you, doing nightfeeds, i used to record my programmes like Smallville, Charmed, loadsa crap that SO doesnt really watch & then watch them at all hrs of the morning lol, silver linings :)

I had Riley in romper sleep suits as looong as possible as he looked so cute in them & wanted to string out the babyness as Long as poss lol! i love them, keeps them warm, easy to button up/undo for nappy changes etc :thumbup: i will be getting a few sleep suits but mixed with lil socks, dresses & tights etc.. they really are ken & barbie dolls for us mums haha!

ooh your swim in the tub sounds lovely :) we dont have a Bath tub booo... just a shower, ist all Rileys ever known aswell & Nuala probs will aswell, Baby bath when Little then in the shower with SO. 

At work today, my butt is aching sat on this chair! Still, only 3 working days left then im finished woop woop!!!

My Change bag has been dispatched aswell, excited eeeep!!


----------



## iak

Oh really haha great I will use night time feeds to catch up. I will be trying to express too so OH can do some night time feeds too. He goes to sleep at the weirdest times so no excuses he sits in bed watching tv until all hours, but I know when baby comes that will change. 

Ok I need to do a list at some point, have so much to get. Excited but anxious too! Must be annoying sometimes not having a bath, but I bet you are used to it. 
Wow 3 more days then maternity leave ? 

I went to Drs for 34 wk app, was with dr instead of mw. Told him that I was getting back pains so he will be referring me to the physo. He measured my belly against the chart and I'm measuring under the line again. Had the same at 28 wk app and when I went for a growth scan everything was fine. So he will be sending me for a growth scan, hopefully in the next couple of days. When he was measuring me though he didn't seem like he knew what he was doing. At my 32 wk,
I was measuring at 31 and now at 34 wk I am measuring 30.5. Doesn't make sense to me, I don't think he measured me properly, but positive that I get a scan :) Baby is still head down, so will be able to make sure at scan. Hopefully everything is ok.


----------



## claireybell

Yup! 3 more days & then holiday for 2 wks just off work not going away & the Mat leave starts but officially last day is next Weds 13th eeee :)

Tbh Drs may not measure properly.. Ive never seen a Dr for any ante-natal apts, was it a male Dr? He may not of had measure tape tight on your pubic bone as he may of felt bit weird doing it..! If your growth scan are ok im sure baby boy is all fine hun :hugs: i bet hes laid out weird, typically when they measure you, they expect baby to be head down & vertical! At my 34 wk apt i was measuring 33 or just under & at ladt wks 36 wk apt i was meaduring 37 wks but scans are all fine, i wouldnt worry too much :thumbup: whens the growth scan? How comes you see Dr in between your Midwife then? 

Ooh check the 'empty crib' lol

https://i1204.photobucket.com/albums/bb416/claireybell81/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zpsdcfqxjje.jpeg


----------



## iak

Oh nice, bet you can't wait to just chill out and prepare. Get some you time in. 

Yup it was a male dr, when he was measuring me he asked me where they measuring until and if I had been shown. He obviously didn't know. When I went for my 31 wk app, the mw told me for the 34 and 38 wk you see the dr. I don't understand why, but I will be telling the mw when I see her in 2 weeks that I'm not seeing the dr for the 38 wk app I will be going to see her instead. He told me he will ring the hospital tomorrow to arrange the growth scan, so they should give me a call tomorrow and let me know. It will be the next couple of days though. With growth scans they tend to be quite quick. 

Aww you got your crib, looks lovely just needs mattress and bedding :)


----------



## iak

Need your advice on what Moses basket to get. 

Choosing between two. Here's one
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21 KB
Views: 8


----------



## iak

Or this dimple one... 

Don't know what the dimple will be like though
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.1 KB
Views: 8


----------



## claireybell

How strange & he fidnt even know how to be measuring you correctly?! I really wouldnt worry & im sure your growth scan will measure fine & great excise to see baby again hehe! Do you get any pics if you ask to buy any? 

Hehe yep il be off getting some bits tomorrow, eee! I need to get a lil snuggly teddy or something for her, il look in John Lewis as couldnt see a nice one in Mothercare :)


----------



## claireybell

Aww dya know what, i really love both of those Moses baskets <3 

Is one wider than the other? Id go for the widest one as they fling their arms around loads & grow really quick but both are really gorgeous baskets :hugs:


----------



## iak

I said to him yeah best I go for a scan, tbh the fundal measurement is not accurate at all and rather have more of a piece of mind going for a scan. Yes I think you can, will ask at the start of the scan. Excited to see baby boy again!!! I think you are right he felt uncomfortable, thinking back he looked it but that's his job. I have no idea I had to see a dr instead of a mw at my 25 wk app and also the same with the 38 wk app. But I will be going to the mw for my 38 wk app. 

I was looking for a 2016 teddy but can't find one. Mothercare don't really have nice teddies. Have u got anything in the sale ? 

I think so, I don't know what the dimple one is like in person. The dimple one is on sale with the stand for £50 until 10th July so will have to decide soon. I was debating whether to get a wooden one like the one you have but we live in a 3 storey house so it wouldn't really work, would be a such a pain bringing it up and down.


----------



## iak

May try and find a place that I can see a Moses basket that has the dimples like the second pic so I can have a look.


----------



## iak

Clairybell- just realised you only have 26 days left! Omg!!!! Not long until it's single digits :D


----------



## srobbins

I go next Wednesday for my next appointment with my dr. I need some advice since this is my first child on Epidural or other pain meds. What is ya'lls opinion?


----------



## GoldenRatio

hey Srobbin! 

My sil used epidural and she barely had energy to push. Took so long (20hours) because she was falling asleep because of the meds. I personally would go thru the pain and be done with it.


----------



## iak

Hey scrobbins, I'm planning only gas and air. I fractured my spine a few years ago and an epidural in my spine makes me feel physically sick. Also I have heard that it harder to push. I would only go for epidural if I had to have a csection. That being said everyone's pain tolerance is different. I would have in mind why u ideally want and then see how it goes on the big day .


----------



## GoldenRatio

Clairey I bought this crib months ago and its the same crib that u have!

I saw someone was selling it online and it was only $30 so i got it. I love it because its cedar and so vintage looking. Still donno where i would put it because i wanna get a big crib for the nursery. I will either put it in my bedroom or in living room. 

Iak, what would you use Moses basket for ? Like for the baby to sleep in ur bedroom?


----------



## iak

Baby should be sleeping in a Moses basket or a crib like what Clairybell has got for the first couple of months as a cot is too big. It's to reduce the risk of cot death. 

I was thinking to get the wooden one at one stage but I would like him downstairs during the daytime and at night in my bedroom so I don't how I will transport it up and down the stairs. So I was to get a Moses basket instead will be easier.


----------



## GoldenRatio

For my niece, i got this bassinet so she can sleep in their bedroom and she hasnt used her big crib in the nursery. For the living room we got a swing because it will be hard to transport up and down the bassinet. 

Like Clairey said, those baskets look small. In 3 months they start to swing their arms and legs around so you better get something wider.
 



Attached Files:







81voF1YknAL._SL1500_.jpg
File size: 31.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## claireybell

Arhh sorry girls! Somehow i had unsubscribed?! How rude of me! I'l reply at some point in the day as i gotta get up for work uhhh!! Going to wuickly look at posted pics though as cant see these on my works PC :)

Hope all is well xx


----------



## claireybell

Looooove that Moses basket & rocker Golden <3


----------



## claireybell

Hey gals :wave: 

Uhhh busy sloooow work day of which every 5 mins my computer crashed grrr! Very frustrating! 

srobbins im going to see how it goes with Gas & Air, ive never had an Epidural but i had a Spinal block when i had planned csection with Riley, id preger to have that again as not keen on epidural with having a tube in my back :-/ .. Spinal blocks are only usually given when your getting really close or csection if you have nothing in place, its a numbing injection into the back no tube & after 2-3 hrs you start getting feeling back :thumbup: id prefer that but noone kniws until their labour is underway i guess.. Are you thinking numbing straight away? 

Only thing that scares me also about epi or spinal for labour is more chance of intervention/assisted birth eek! Its completely individual choice & il probs give in when im in pain as my threshold is rubbish Lol! I wouldnt want drugs that make me feel off my face though haha! 

I we t out yesterday & buyed loadsa baby bits, couple bits for hospital bag like nice new loose clothing, have ordered some bits on Amazon, got the matress for crib, need to order carseat now :) feeling more organised! Yay!


----------



## iak

Clairybell, pleased you are feeling more organised now. Getting near now.
Before you know it, you will be giving birth. Ahhhh so much to do before then.
We have a carpet cleaner coming on Friday so after that I will be sorting things and ordering!!


----------



## srobbins

claireybell said:


> Hey gals :wave:
> 
> Uhhh busy sloooow work day of which every 5 mins my computer crashed grrr! Very frustrating!
> 
> srobbins im going to see how it goes with Gas & Air, ive never had an Epidural but i had a Spinal block when i had planned csection with Riley, id preger to have that again as not keen on epidural with having a tube in my back :-/ .. Spinal blocks are only usually given when your getting really close or csection if you have nothing in place, its a numbing injection into the back no tube & after 2-3 hrs you start getting feeling back :thumbup: id prefer that but noone kniws until their labour is underway i guess.. Are you thinking numbing straight away?
> 
> Only thing that scares me also about epi or spinal for labour is more chance of intervention/assisted birth eek! Its completely individual choice & il probs give in when im in pain as my threshold is rubbish Lol! I wouldnt want drugs that make me feel off my face though haha!
> 
> I we t out yesterday & buyed loadsa baby bits, couple bits for hospital bag like nice new loose clothing, have ordered some bits on Amazon, got the matress for crib, need to order carseat now :) feeling more organised! Yay!


Yes I know the thought of Epi scares me! I guess I will just play it by ear and see how it goes... I don't think we have the option of air and gas here in the states. I will have to ask about that. lol


----------



## GoldenRatio

srobbins said:


> claireybell said:
> 
> 
> Hey gals :wave:
> 
> Uhhh busy sloooow work day of which every 5 mins my computer crashed grrr! Very frustrating!
> 
> srobbins im going to see how it goes with Gas & Air, ive never had an Epidural but i had a Spinal block when i had planned csection with Riley, id preger to have that again as not keen on epidural with having a tube in my back :-/ .. Spinal blocks are only usually given when your getting really close or csection if you have nothing in place, its a numbing injection into the back no tube & after 2-3 hrs you start getting feeling back :thumbup: id prefer that but noone kniws until their labour is underway i guess.. Are you thinking numbing straight away?
> 
> Only thing that scares me also about epi or spinal for labour is more chance of intervention/assisted birth eek! Its completely individual choice & il probs give in when im in pain as my threshold is rubbish Lol! I wouldnt want drugs that make me feel off my face though haha!
> 
> I we t out yesterday & buyed loadsa baby bits, couple bits for hospital bag like nice new loose clothing, have ordered some bits on Amazon, got the matress for crib, need to order carseat now :) feeling more organised! Yay!
> 
> 
> Yes I know the thought of Epi scares me! I guess I will just play it by ear and see how it goes... I don't think we have the option of air and gas here in the states. I will have to ask about that. lolClick to expand...

Gas is available in states


----------



## claireybell

Gas & Air should be freely available in all labour & delivery rooms :thumbup:


----------



## claireybell

Golden your a tic tac hehe


----------



## GoldenRatio

claireybell said:


> Golden your a tic tac hehe

I know! it was rainbow sprinkles last week, cant believe how much it grew in a week. 

As im getting close to my scan, im getting nervous. Having no sickness is worrying me


----------



## iak

Golden I only felt nauseous, no sickness really except a couple of times. It won't kick in yet, still abit early some people get it from day one, others get it later. Some don't get any sickness. 

When is your scan ? 

I had a scan today, so lovely to see baby. I'm so excited for him to arrive :D


----------



## GoldenRatio

iak said:


> Golden I only felt nauseous, no sickness really except a couple of times. It won't kick in yet, still abit early some people get it from day one, others get it later. Some don't get any sickness.
> 
> When is your scan ?
> 
> I had a scan today, so lovely to see baby. I'm so excited for him to arrive :D

My scan is July 14, almost a week left. 

How did ur scan go? is he doing well?


----------



## iak

Scan went well. It was a growth scan because the doctors thought he may be small but Baby is measuring fine and everything is well. I just carry small. He is 5lbs atm, you wouldn't think by looking at my belly. We are happy we got to see him for one last time before he arrives. We got some really good pictures too. He was waving and sticking out his tongue, so amazing. I really can't wait to see him now. 

We had our first Anternatal class today too, so it was a very baby oriented day haha

Golden- not long at all! I feel like these weeks are flying! I bet you don't feel the same. Is your Doppler still the cupboard ?


----------



## GoldenRatio

iak said:


> Scan went well. It was a growth scan because the doctors thought he may be small but Baby is measuring fine and everything is well. I just carry small. He is 5lbs atm, you wouldn't think by looking at my belly. We are happy we got to see him for one last time before he arrives. We got some really good pictures too. He was waving and sticking out his tongue, so amazing. I really can't wait to see him now.
> 
> We had our first Anternatal class today too, so it was a very baby oriented day haha
> 
> Golden- not long at all! I feel like these weeks are flying! I bet you don't feel the same. Is your Doppler still the cupboard ?

Thats amazing! 5 pounds! my niece was only 6pounds when she was born. I think u are too skinny thats why you dont show much. Show us the pics plz!

I did try the doppler 2 days ago 6w6d, i couldnt hear anything except one spot and it was 125-130 so it could be something else but it was like heart beat. Im gonna try again tonight hehe i feel like i suck at using it. 

Btw, do you live with ur fiance? will you guys be getting married? if so when are u planning? his parents are in London too? Happy Eid btw


----------



## claireybell

eeee not long until scan Golden :hugs: im sure all is going well in there hun, my sickness never started until the morning of 6wks+5 days! I kept thinking where is it.. But it was just awful nausea/food aversions no physical sicking in the toilet thank god! My friends sickness came & passed sooooo quickly & she was very nervous about her scan & shes now 21+5 days pg ;)

Ooh how did the Antenal class go today? What kind of things did they go into? Omg im soooooo pissed at myself right now! I was convinced the Breastfeeding workshop on NHS was today 07/07 but it was Tuesday 05/07!! I missed it & im so gutted!! It wouldve been a great refresher :( oh well.. I can still remember bits from last time like 'Babies nose to nipple' & 'Babies tummy to mummy' etc..! 

Ordered Red Maxi Cosy carseat today yay!! Im getting there..! :)

Baby girl measured at 5lbs aswell when i was nearly 35wks so baby boy is spot on Iak, boys are usually a tad heavier thsn girls :thumbup:


----------



## iak

It's only an estimate, I don't how right they are but I have heard sometimes when they estimate the baby's weight they can be completely wrong or spot on. She estimated that if I go to 40 wks he should be just over 7lbs. We will have to wait and see. I like the sound of that though, he will fit in most of his clothes and plus don't want to push out a massive baby. Ahh your niece was so small and petite. 

If you can't find the heartbeat I wouldn't stress. When I started using mine I read some people find it and some people don't. Tbh I think it's best to wait to use it later on but I know how u must feel that u want to try and find it. Try searching really far down. 

Yes we do live together. Hopefully in the next two years, I didn't want to get married when I was pregnant so we decided to wait. Thank you, Bayram kutlu olsun to you and your family. Hope you had a good day. 

Anternatal class went well. It was the labour and pain relief one. Didn't really learn a lot of news things, but was good to go. OH felt sleepy towards the end, bless him. I have the parenting one next week and the week after that is the breastfeeding one. Ahh Clairybell feel for you, I remember you saying that you were looking forward to have a refresher. Is there anywhere else around the area that does the same class ? Sometimes at a diff hospital. I have to do the waterbirth class at a diff hospital. 

Aww pleased u getting there. How are you feeling? I'm now struggling to put my socks and shoes on. My back pain is doing my head in ? I think I'm going to start going swimming.

Will have to see how accurate the measurements are when they are born then. They should weigh roughly the same then. I'm so pleased everything was ok, I knew he measured me wrong. The women that done the scan was lovely though, she went through everything with us and done 3D and HD. He looks so squashed in there hehe
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 15.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## GoldenRatio

oh iak! he is a cutie!! if i get a daughter, we will hook them p hehehe future investments :happydance: what a caring mom i am already. 

Btw my niece was 6pounds 3ounces which is tiny but her height was 53cm, so she didnt fit in new born clothes. We started with 6-9months onesies then now she is 3.5 months old and her height is 65cm so she wears 9-12months. All the small clothes that we got, she couldnt wear them. So dont buy lots until he is out lol


----------



## claireybell

Awwwwwww Iak he is a lil beauty <3 gawjus :hugs: 

Eeesh ive given up trying to put socks on now Lol! I wear my ballet pumps with no socks or my new flip flops or slippers ha ha! I struggle trying to lift my legs to put into my jeans standing up or sitting down, its too much pressure on my pubic bone! Trying to dry my feet after getting out the shower.. Pahahaaa! That funny to watch, im wobbling everywhere :haha: 

Ah 6lb baby i can imagine she was teeeeny Golden :) even early baby 'clothes' are sometimes too big aww..! Girls generally are slightly smaller than boys but i guess it depends if they are late/early etc.. 

They est baby girl to be around 7.5lb, not far off Rileys birth weight, he was 7lb 5oz but piled on the lbs really quick! He looked massive to me at 6 days old lol


----------



## GoldenRatio

Yea she was tiny but tall, she is getting taller but not gaining much. I donno where she got those genes from because everyone in my family got weight problems lol. 

Btw DH said we can tell his family after the scan, if everything is good. Im so excited because i hate keeping secrets and i was gonna die keeping this to myself hehe. His family is in Sweden and got no connection with mine so its safe to tell them.

When did u tell ur parents? its okey right? not so early?


----------



## claireybell

Haha its hard keeping that kind of secret isnt it?! I had already told a couple of close friends & family by 6wks haha terrible! Im sure SO did aswell, he told loads of people with Riley which i was slightly miffed about, i recvd fb messages of congrats of people i hadnt even told & i had a go at him about it! Nothing like that this time :) how will you be telling Swedish family? By telephone, Skype? :hugs:


----------



## iak

Thank you girlies :) OH made me laugh, he goes to the women who done the scan his nose looks abit squashed... And she goes it's normal he is in water and they look always look squashed. Bless him he was concerned. Also she added that he has massive testicles for a baby! We couldn't stop laughing and then she printed out a picture of them for us to take. So will be saving that for his 18th haha. OH looked very proud! 

Golden- it's a date! Let's hope for a girl. Plus if you have twins and there is two girls he will have a choice haha. I was only saying yesterday that he won't be having no gfs until 18! Mummy's boy haha 

Clairybell, I was quite impressed she done 3D and HD on NHS, was pleased we got some pics with 3D and didn't have to pay. They estimated him to be 7lb 4oz so will be good to see how much the babies do weigh. So newborn clothes should be ok ? I'm just going through all the stuff I need to get.. Ahhhh panic! My mum mentioned that she wants to get him a Sleepyhead. Have u heard much about them ? They are the new thing in haha. Clairybell I'm finding flip flops are far more easier these days. Nice weather too so we are all good. Btw do u think it hurts them when we put our trousers on I feel like I'm squashing him haha. 

Golden- will u be telling your family too? I told my best friend after I took pregnancy test and we told my mum and OH told his dad after I had a scan at 9wks. We then told the rest of the family and close friends after my 12 wk scan. We then told other friends that are not so close when I was 17/18 wks. It's completely up to you. Some people tell family straight away. It's nice to have someone else know apart from OH. It's really hard not saying anything. I think after your scan you will have an idea on how everything is going and plus due date so why not they are family :)


----------



## GoldenRatio

Omg DH would be so proud of big testicles hehehhe Im glad it all went well! So excited to meet him. 

So we will be telling them on Saturday, i will be 8w4d so its not that bad ha. I just dont wanna tell other ppl because i dont believe everyone wants my best to be honest so i will only be telling DH's family as his family will want our best for sure. 

I already told my mom and my 3 best friends, but dont wanna tell my brother becase dont want my sil to know. 

Long story short, we gonna tell them on Facetime. DH said he will show the picture of the scan to his mom and ask "who is this" hehehe DH is mama's boy so he is just excited to share it with his mom. 

Pray that scan goes well and my plans dont hurt me later!


----------



## iak

Aww how lovely. When will u be telling your family ? 

How did your mum and best friends react ? I understand how u feel. Some people the less that know the better, but it's such a blessing that should be shared. OH hates things on Facebook for that reason. 

Do you get on with your sil ? Be nice for your niece to have a little playmate.


----------



## GoldenRatio

iak said:


> Aww how lovely. When will u be telling your family ?
> 
> How did your mum and best friends react ? I understand how u feel. Some people the less that know the better, but it's such a blessing that should be shared. OH hates things on Facebook for that reason.
> 
> Do you get on with your sil ? Be nice for your niece to have a little playmate.

My mom cried when i told her and my friends, i told them over the phone because we dont live close so they were happy for me.

I will tell my brother and sil when im 12 weeks, and im sure sil will tell the world from there on hahahha no need for facebook. Plus DH doesnt wanna use fb for announcement, he thinks its not good. 

I hav hard time liking sil, Im always good to her and of course my niece, im always there for her. But she did things at the beginning that put me off so we dont really hang out that much. I feel like she will ruin the play-dates too, she will make that into a competition like everything. 

Also when i told them i have pcos, she told her mom about it and her mom announced it to everyone. Then they blamed dad. It gets ugly every time i tell her something. Thanks to her, no weveryone thinks i cant have kids.


----------



## iak

Aww it's def different for mums with their daughters. My mum has 4 grandchildren from my brother and sil, but she is so excited as she knows it will be completely different. With daughter in laws you have to keep a lot to yourself. I think it depends on the relationship though. 

Sounds like you have a similar relationship to her as I do with my sil haha. OH's sister is lovely but my brother's wife is an odd one! I bet when she told everyone that really hurt you. That's all you needed with ttc and the whole world knowing and blaming your dad. Well you proved them all wrong, you guys have a baby on board!!! :D


----------



## GoldenRatio

Yea I like DH's sisters, but they are far so it might be different if we lived in the same city. 

Sils sil is pregnant almost same due date as mine and she is keep telling me about how she is pregnant and how it took her only two months to concieve. 

Mom said "ur kid will feel different because I would feel closer" but I doubt it because she lives with my brother and takes care of my niece so she will feel more special. 

I don't really mind it tho, as long as I have this baby healthy without problems, mama's love will be enuf


----------



## claireybell

I'd ignore your sil Golden & good for her that it took 2 months to get pg, sometimes its not that easy for everyone else! & this baby or 'babies' (hehe) that you are carrying will be so loved & blessed as you have waited soooo much longer for them :hugs: i cant wait for you guys to have your scan hehe!

Im quite lucky SO only has 1 brother, hes lovely, his wife is lovely but abit boring & serious with stuff zzzZ! Mil is ok, bit opioniated when shes had a drink & think she knows it all which is irritating but ignore her haha! 

Haha Boys testicles are HUGE inside :haha: Rileys were aswell, they wete big when he was born aswell, all inflated lol! But just fyi - they are easy to clean with dirty nappies, just mop around with baby wipes :)

Ive not heard of 'Sleephead' but i just Googled them & i saw them in John Lewis on Tuesday! They look super comfy! Bsby boy will be comfy & snoozy spolit hehe let yor mum purchase if shes wishes ha ha!! 

Lol Iak i always think im squishing her when i lean down to pick things up, sometimes i forget i need to kneel or squat.. Its the getting back up that i struggle with aswell ha ha like a sloth whale leaning & grabbing onto everything HAHA!! Nah im sure they're fine in there but it makes us oober uncomfy :(

Just had a big ol cuppa Milky coffee as didnt sleep great & have bits n bobs to do today, she us going wild in there now Lol!

Rileys 4th Birthday tomorrow - 9th July :) have balloons, a helium balloon, couple of tshirts & couple of gifts for him to open up hehe im excited! Then off to the Toy shop in morning for him to pick out a 'main present' thrn his suprise softplay playcentre party is 11-1pm :)


----------



## iak

Very harsh to throw it in your face. Some people conceive quickly and others don't. You are a strong women, you don't negativity around you. Just ignore it, you got your baby to look after now. 

Clairybell it was the way she said "the biggest I have seen" Haha 
I know how u feel it's coming to a point that I'm taking forever to decide what shoes. I'm enjoying this weather though I decide to walk to grab a coffee, it's lovely outside. Ahh baby boy does the same, goes crazy when I have a coffee even if it's 

I don't know if it's worth £100 though, another company called Poddle Pod does the same thing for half the price. 

Busy day today then. Has Riley's chickenpox cleared up ? We have someone coming to professional clean the carpets in the rooms, so have to stay in and wait for that to be done. After that's done I can finally start organising!


----------



## GoldenRatio

Thanks girls, i really dont go to my bros house that often. Just once a week to see my niece, she grows fast so try to keep p with that. 

My mil and fil dont know english so we cant really talk hehehhe i was supposed to learn arabic and talk to them or swedish but that never happened so far we get along well just smiling and nodding lol

I had to google sleephead too and not sure why its 100pounds? thats bit much i think. 

Next week is the scan, im so excited and nervous. Days are not passing fast enuf ugh!


----------



## claireybell

HAHAA the biggest balls ever!! Lol i love it! Nice job Daddyo hehee! 

Wow that Sleepyhead was £100 :shock: hmmm.. Im sure there are cheaper ones as you have seen! They look sooooo comfy though, imagine if they did them in adult size ahhhhh <3 

Rileys completely over his chook pox, all scabby lol! 

Ah bet the carpet looks brand spanking new now :thumbup: its nice to get organised as you can relax then :) 

I was looking at my bump pic.. It kinda looks like ive dropped a bit & its poking right out haha il post!


----------



## GoldenRatio

lets see ur bump!


----------



## iak

The sleepyhead is basically a mattress that helps them sleep I don't know how but it's got really good reviews. 

Not long now Golden! It's weird you say that the days fly by for me. I ve decided to try and not have coffee everyday and only have decaf. I am exhausted today! i went for a long walk my legs and feet ache so much. How is OH doing with you being pregnant? 

Clairybell are you all ready for tomorrow ? Ahh bet Riley is going to have so much fun! Let's see your bump :) 

We decided to not get carpet cleaned and get wooden flooring down instad will be done this weekend or next week.


----------



## claireybell

THE BUMP!! Lol

https://i1204.photobucket.com/albums/bb416/claireybell81/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zpsnzc6lyi1.jpeg


----------



## claireybell

De-Caf!! Eurghhhh!! I drank de-caf everything with Riley but i cant tolerate it this time, i did go off drinking coffee with Riley so it was just de-caf Tea i was drinking, i have my 2 small instant coffees in the morning & thats it :) i really feel it if i dont have anything haha! 

Rileys lil bits for the morning all ready in the lounge, SO actually blew up ALL 25 balloons lol dunno where he gets that kinda breath from, i felt puffed out watching him :haha: Riley has a No4 helium balloon aswell :) hes excited about his birthday its so cute <3 

Ooh Wooden flooring will look fab! Plus, easier to keep clean, spillages just mop them up, baby puke, wet wipe it up & you can hoover on it :thumbup:


----------



## GoldenRatio

Ahh what a cute bump! i say it did go down a bit ha, almost ready to pop out the princess:happydance::happydance: so exciting

Riley is excited for his bday hehe thats cute, will be fun unless baby decides to come lol can u imagine how mad Riley would be 

Apparently, my brother was mad when i was born because it was grocery day and he was waiting for fruits all day then i showed p. He thought they spent all the money at grocery store buying a baby, not his fruits hehe Then he tried to sell me to whoever visited so he can buy his fruits:rofl:

DH is too depressed about being jobless so doesnt show much interest in me or the baby for now. I used the doppler the other day and asked him to come, he didnt come then hours later he asked if i found anything:growlmad: Really bothered me but whatever, i will give him credit for that since he is unemployed and worried. Maybe after the scan he will change a bit.


----------



## claireybell

Hahaaa yeah id feel terrible, his sisters not even here yet & shes stealing his thunder Lol!! 

HAHAAA Golden that grocery fruit story is bloody hilarious :rofl: lil children are so funny & how their lil minds think, hahaa i bet you take the p**s outta him about that now Lol! 

Hubs is probably stressing about the jobless part in that he needs to find something before baby arrives, i think its a male protective providing thing! I have no doubt he'll come around hun.. Has he heard much back about the Interview he had last week? Fx'd he snap something up real soon, try not to stress over it if hes being un-interested.. I know its hard :hugs:


----------



## GoldenRatio

yea he is still proud that he tried to sell me because he thinks thats his little business mind hehehe little entrepreneur:happydance:

DH had phone interview and he said it went well but he didnt get a call from actual manager yet to set up in person interview. Also he got an response, they sent some questions and he said he answered and sent it. In one week he heard from 2 applications, thats petty fast so i donno why he is stressing.


----------



## iak

Clairybell you have a perfect bump! Are u carrying the same as you did with Riley ? 

When you are so used to caffeine and u don't have it for one day, you really feel it. I'm lying in bed now I'm so tired. I think I overdone it today too, cleaned a lot, went for a 1.5 mile walk and then played some tennis. I tried to jog but I couldn't.. 5 wks left I think I need to start taking advantage of this stage and rest. Yes wooden flooring will def be easier, my dad is doing it so I don't know how long it is going to take! Hopefully by next weekend it's done. Have u put your pushchair up yet?. 

Aww bless him, I hope he has a lovely birthday. What cake did you end up getting ? 

Golden, your story made me laugh! Sibling love haha I bet you bring it up every now and then. Like Clairybell said, OH is probs stressed and will be a lot easier when he finds something. I'm sure after the scan it will sink in. I think it's normal for men to take a bit longer for everything to sink in. We have an attachment as we are carrying the baby and get a natural bond. Men don't have that. Just try and get him involved as much as possible


----------



## iak

Happy birthday Riley! I hope the party goes well and he has lots of fun!


----------



## claireybell

Ah thankyou girls :) i saw my mum today, havent seen her for about 3 wks & she said she could see my bump dropped abit :shock: 

Im carrying EXACTLY the same as i did with Riley, maybe to do with tilted back uterus or i just carry this way, you wouldnt even know i was pregnant from behind, only thing giving it away would be my lil waddle hahaa! It does make me wonder if shes breech though because im carrying the same but im sure all the pressure means shes head down :thumbup:

Flooring shouldnt take too long to fit, esp if its laying straight across & not diagonally, less cuts to do.. Or if its what they say is a 'floating' floor they just slot into each other :thumbup: 

Not that im a guru in flooring haha SO is a self employed Carpenter/Builder ;)

Riley had a lovely birthday today! He loved his party & gifts, he picked out a 3 wheeler Spiderman scooter & Star Wars Light Saber set (is that how they're said/spelt?) hes snoring on sofa with SO all cuddled up under our Red blanket hehe


----------



## iak

Oh really, some people carry differently with boys/girls. Well not long now, only 3 weeks! I can't believe how quickly it has gone. When you had the scan, did they say she was head down ? Nice that your all bump and boobs. People say that from behind they cant tell I'm pregnant, but I feel massive some days. Baby has decided to push his bum right out above my belly button . When I had the scan I asked her to check what it was as it hurts she said its his bum. 

Yeah I think it's the ones that slot into place. We brought it today so will make a start tomorrow. I'm going to leave the men do it whilst I go out. Always handy having a builder around. 

Aw pleased he had a good day, you must all be so tired. When is ur next mw app ?


----------



## claireybell

Yeah its painful when they push their bits right out!!! She was def head down at 34/35 wk scan & the midwife the other week said she was & its unlikely at 'this stage' of pg that they flip around 180degrees.. But i have known it to happen! Id still feel comfy going for a presentation scan though, but my 38 wk mw apt is this Thursday but not with my normal midwife as shes not back to work until the Friday & my sister gets married Friday! I'l mention im worried & she can send me on thursday eve ha ha they did that last time :)

Haha all bump & boob that is so the truth!! 

Riley was up early this morning, could hear him in the front room/lounge playing with his Star Wars toy haha bless him!


----------



## iak

Do you have to convience them to send you for a presentation scan ? How do u go about it and basically saying u don't believe them that the baby is head down haha

You must be looking forward to your sister's wedding.. I hope you don't go into labor, that would be so funny! 

Aw bless him, couple of years time he will have a baby sister trying to get his birthday toys off him :happydance:


----------



## claireybell

I could always lie & tell them ive been feeling kicks & weird prods low down & not as mych pressure haha! Nah, i think my original midwife said she'd like to send me for one around 37/38 wks because Riley was & im abit anxious about birth, i wouldnt want to go into labour get dilated & them see a butt or in Rileys case 'a foot' lol! Then be whisked off for an emerg csection, il raise it with midwife this Thursday & see what she says. 

Omg my sister would hate that! Lol! Well she wouldnt but id hate that id be 'stealing her thunder' :haha: never say never though, babies will come when they are ready & not a moment sooner! 

Hows your wknd been girls? Its been rainy this morning but Sun seems to be coming out now, maybe a trip to the park with Rileys scooter if the rain dries up, burn off the uncomfy huge yummy roast chicken dinner that im cooking hehe mmmmm ;)


----------



## iak

I think I may mention to my mw at my 38wk app to try and get a presentation scan. If they are head down at 38wk, is it likely they will turn at 40 wks? My 38 wk scan will fall on bank holiday and they are only in every Monday so I don't know how it is going to work out, may have to see a diff mw at hospital instead. It's good that she will send you for a scan just to make sure. I have read that it at this stage they should stay head down, but there's always that chance. True you will only have 2 weeks to go by then! 

I slept really badly last night, my back was hurting the whole night. I really hope my physio referral goes through quickly. Just come back from spending the day with my mum and sister. Roast dinner sounds yummy! I haven't had one in a while, we usually go to Toby Carvery. They do a lovely roast. I bet Riley has spent most of the day playing with his new toys.


----------



## claireybell

Thing is when you read about breech babies turning, some dont do it until your in labour with mums expecting a breech delivery, i just think theres always that random chance if they can flip one way, surely they can do it the other?!

Whens the next bank hols then? I thought the next uk one was end of August? The midwife will probs arrange your apt the Friday before or on the Tuesday id of thought.. My apts are usually a day or 2 before my wks tick over :)

Ahhh we LOVE toby carvery <3 they do the best Crackling in those places mmmmm!!

Sorry your backs giving you grief hun.. The referral for physio shpuld come through really quickly as your in your last month of pg :hugs: Paracetamol doesnt really do alot for my pg aches n pains :(


----------



## iak

So do you think I should ask for a presentation scan at my 38wk app ? If I act concerned that I feel his kicks low, will they book me in for a csection ? Don't want to be booked in just because I raise concerns. He has been head down since 31 wk app and was head down at the scan on Wednesday. 

Silly iPhone has put there is a bank holiday on 1st Aug. You are right, next one is 29th August! That works out well. My mw app are always on a Monday. Did you go to postnatal groups? 

Oh yes and their massive yorkshires! Getting hungry thinking about it, may have to go in the next couple of weeks. 

I try to avoid parcatemol unless I have a major headache. I find they don't do anything for pains. My referral was only done on Tuesday so I don't think I will hear anything in the next 2 weeks, will be shocked if I do. I've been using an ice pack whilst sitting down and using birth ball but only works for a bit then the pain is back. Only 5 weeks to go :/


----------



## GoldenRatio

Sorry ladies, I have been busy with my drunk husband since last night! 
He went to party with his friend and I had to go pick him up because he was so drunk. He puked everywhere and was scared that he is gonna die hahaha then I couldn't sleep beside him because of the smell. But he kept waking p and calling for me. So didn't get a good sleep and I was annoyed but at least he has fun. 

I saw on fb Riley looked exhausted after his bday! Such a cutie 

Last night my mom and sil were here, had some bonding time with my niece. Seems like she doesn't know me:( makes me sad because I try seeing her couple times a week but I really don't have time.


----------



## iak

Hey Golden! Did you tell your in laws that you are expecting ? 

Ew since being pregnant, the smell of alcohol makes me feel physically sick, esp spirits. I bet he has got a nice hangover today :) Hope you got a lay in today and are both resting. 

Aww I'm sure she does, she is still little. When I was in America for a year I felt like that too, I used to get my family to send me videos of them all the time and FaceTime them. With my nephews I knew they would remember me and used to ask about me all the time but my niece was only 3 months when I left and felt like when I came back she wouldn't remember me, but it was fine I spent lots of time with when I came back and she is so close to me. You will be surprised when they are little who they know, even the sound of your voice she will know. Is she quite attached to your sil? My sil is obsessed to have them with her 24-7 when they can't walk and it so hard to build up a relationship, but now she is walking she is more active so she can't constantly be on her lap haha

I finally ordered the Moses basket.. One thing ticked off!


----------



## GoldenRatio

Yea DH has a bad hangover and I just took a four hours nap! It was great but gotta get up and do laundry.

Well I never thought niece was not remembering me but when I went to pick them up yesterday, she gave me her after a bath and she was already fussy so she kept crying. So sil said "oh she cries when strangers hold her" and I was just surprised that I'm all the sudden a stranger then she was like owe auntie is not a stranger even tho u don't see her often. Then my brother was like at least u guys can bond today. Then mom grabbed her and she was still crying. Anyways whatever, when she grows p she can speak for herself instead of sil. 

Which basket you ended up ordering? 

We haven't told inlaws, we gonna tell them after the scan


----------



## iak

naps are the best. Take it easy today. 

Ahhh your not a stanger! I wouldn't feel bad over what they said. You shouldn't push yourself to go there every single day. 

It's all white and comes with rocking stand and mattress. Just need to get some fitted sheets for it. Pleased it's been ordered, been debating for ages what one to get. Should be coming in the next few days :) We are getting the bedrooms done, wooden floors done, new doors, new blinds. So I will have to wait for that to all be done to organise everything. 

Bet you can't for scan, not long now!


----------



## GoldenRatio

Are you setting up a nursery too? What colours did u use? I can't wait to decorate the nursery, that's the best part lol 

Floors gonna be awesome, easy to clean. Our bedrooms have carpet so I don't like it that much, like if DH puked on it yesterday I would have to buy a new house lol 

First time of my life I'm excited it's Sunday and Monday tomorrow, I usually hate Sunday's because there is work tomorrow but this week, I'm getting close to my scan heheh so excited. Above my pelvic area is hard today, I'm assuming that the bump.


----------



## iak

Part of a nursery, more like a room that I will keep all his clothes and use to feed in at night. I have a nursering chair so will put that in there. It's opposite our room. We are hopefully moving before the end of the year so not really decorating a nursery. Yeah that's the only bad thing about carpet, also I find it will be less dusty with a baby to have wooden floor. 

Ahh do you have a morning scan ? Are u bloated ?

I've been having really sharp pains down below and an urge to pee, I don't whether I'm having braxton hicks or what. Guessing baby is pushing his head down.


----------



## GoldenRatio

My scan is on Thursday 2:40 so i will leave work afternoon and go. Im definitely bloated so not sure what it is. I used the doppler and found a hb but i think it was my hb because its slower than the ones i watched on youtube. But i sent it to one of my friend that found hers at 7weeks, she said she can hear the baby too, its 3 sounds overlapping. 

Never been pregnant but Sil said last months were really painful as baby pushes down. Plus the baby is getting heavier.


----------



## iak

Oh I thought your scan was tomorrow. I hope it goes well! Being bloated is normal, it's so uncomfortable. Baby's hb will be more obvious in another months time. Usually when you find the placenta, the baby is hidden near to it. Most people confuse the placenta to the baby's hb. 

Yeah I think it's just the weight and being in the last month. Can't believe im due 1 month on Wednesday.


----------



## GoldenRatio

Time flies ha! cant believe u are due next month hehe

I had a dream and we were expecting twins, i was so scared. I didnt know how i would take care of them lol We shell find out on Thursday but i feel like im having just one baby and DH thinks its twins. 

Time is passing so slow for me!!!


----------



## claireybell

Hey girlies

Ive been working today & last day this Weds woop! :thumbup: I passed out pretty early last night & was struggling to post Lol! Lots of chatter gone on though hehe! 

Waaah Golden just looking, your like 8eks tomorrow!! Thats gone super fast!! Eee looking forward to your scan on Thursday & seeing some pics :) Bloated-ness is reeally common but could be your carrying doubles hehe so your lower tum is pushed out more.. You never know :) 

Omg men are a nightmare when they're stupidly drunk arent they??! Ive had SO once before years ago off his face puking & saying he thinks he is going to die & almost had me calling a bloody Ambulance!!! Then he passed out hugging the toilet 5 mins later :rofl: i had no pity for his BIG hangover the next day!! Hope your hubby is feeling more normal today though hun!

Im sure your Niece doesnt look at you as a stranger hun, they forget & then remember things so easily when they are very little, nothing personal to you though :hugs: Dont stress too much about going around there all the time - unless you sant to of course :) When baby comes along you'll have your own routine going & probs only come by once a week.. 

oooh yay you ordered the Moses basket, lovely! When does it arrive? Our Carseat doesnt arrive for another week & half, gonna be screwed if baby turns up early :shock: Lol! My friend lives 2 mins from the hospital so she said if that happens we can grab her Maxi Cosy from birth carseat on way through :) even though Mothercare said they'd loan us one until ours arrives! 

No they wont book you for a csection on concerns of thinking bubs is breech, they'll scan first to check.. If your worried just mention it to midwife but you sound like your feeling pressure just like i am urhhh! Are your stabbing pains going right through your vag bits? Lol sorry tmi.. Mine are, feels like shes punching my cervix from the inside? My sister used to call is 'Fanny Stabbing' HAHAA!!! 

Keep using the Doppler every couple days or so Golden & you'll def start noticing the galloping horse sound which is babies heartbeat, its hard to determine when that ickle, when you hear it on thursday you'll know what sound to be looking for hehe! 

Im sure ive missed bits to reply on.. Let me peruse back


----------



## claireybell

Ha yes, Riley was proper pooped at the end of his birthday! Busy day for him but he had loadsa fun :) 

I never went to any post natal groups but i did go to some local baby/toddler groups & met new Mums & babies, was nice to chat & let off steam about knackered i was & how clingy on the boob Riley was haha! Makes you feel normal knowing other new mums are going through the same :thumbup: 

OUCH... Stabbing in my girl bits again!

Oh forgot to add about the tightenings on the belly, definately braxton hicks, sometime mine are really uncomfy esp when im walking about, i need to stop walking as it hurts! Then it passes after a couple of mins, its the Uterus gearing up for labour!


----------



## iak

I'm excited for you Golden! Hopefully Thursday will come around quickly :) 

I think that must be a men thing, mine was the same he started throwing up in the sink instead of the toilet, it was disgusting. I was just as drunk so I had passed out in bed but the next day I had flashbacks of him trying to get the sick out of the sink! Then he started moaning the next day about how I didn't help him. I have the best night sleep when I have had a drink haha. These days I wake up at 5:30\6 am wanting breakfast. 

Not long then, seems like this we are on a countdown, Wednesday and Thursday! Pleased you have organised your car seat. Hopefully it will come before baby comes! Good job you have a plan B. 

Yeah I may do that at my 38 wk app or just go with it. He is poking his butt out and I feel like my stomach is swollen. He is def pushing down. is this a sign of not going all the way to 40 wks ? My referral came through for physio, it's in 2 weeks, earliest appointment they had. We been in central London this evening, walked around and then went to the iMax. I feel so tired, think that will be one of the last times I do that. 

So postnatal groups very helpful, good to know. They do lots of them groups around my area. Will have to attend some, be good to talk to other new mummies. How's your packing going for the hospital ?

Moses basket is expected to arrive tomorrow or Wednesday. Came home to one of the room finished with wooden flooring, looks lovely. Bless my dad was doing it all day. Just one more room now!


----------



## claireybell

So i think ive purchased the whole of the shopping centre today lol! Everything bought for apart from cosy snuggly insert for buggy & a water spray bottle & nibbles for my hospital bag as i forget them haha! 

I cannot find ANY suitable pretty sandals to go with my dress this Friday :shock: ive honestly been everywhere! Il end ip wearing flip floos at this rate & it'll then probs rain lol! 

Fab news your refferal came through Iak! Getvstarted on them soon so you can benefit right near the end of pg :) hope it eases some of the pains... 

Uhhh its startd peeing with rain! Im up the school collecting Riley, no coat or anything, he has no coat & im in bloody flip flops arghhh im gonna get soaked! Its a few mins walk from car to school! It sounds worse sat in car but hoping i wont get tooooo wet when i get out in a minute lol!


----------



## claireybell

Has your Moses basket arrived today yet?


----------



## iak

Yay what did you get ? 

You would think that there would be loads of sandals seeing as it's summer. Might be abit late to get online. Flip flops it is haha atleast you will have the excuse that you are pregnant and are getting swollen feet. 

Yep pleased it came through quickly, just have to wait 2 weeks for the appointment now. Atleast I can have a couple of weeks whilst I'm pregnant if baby has arrived by then. 

Arghh it has not stopped today, hope you don't get too wet. It's been on/off all day. Really felt like going for a nice walk in the park today too. Hopefully brightens up for Friday. Would hate to get married in the rain. 

Moses basket didn't arrive today, was estimated for today-tomorrow.


----------



## GoldenRatio

heheh just go with slippers , no one will see! unless ur dress is short. 

We are M&M and Jelly bean today!! isnt jelly bean smaller than blueberry, this app is confusing me. Ovia app shows me the babies hand! so tiny but cute. 

There is this curry smell in my car that only i can smell, its driving me crazy!!! i dont even eat curry, how can my car smell like it. I dont like that i can smell everything:wacko: i was touching ground beef yesterday, felt so grossed out. DH thinks the faces i make while im cooking are priceless.

Its raining here non stop too! which makes my curls go wild... tarzan has better hair than me.


----------



## iak

These apps don't make sense haha

Yep your sense of smell is going to get stronger. I could smell ciagratte smoke from outside when I drive, the person was nowhere near the car. I couldn't cook at the beginnin, our apartment that we lived in had no windows in the kitchen and it used to make me sick. OH used to cook and we used to go to a lot of restaurants haha. 

Ahhhh Golden don't you just love mediterranean hair :wacko:

Only positive about this rain is that my hayfever is not as bad today! Yay!


----------



## GoldenRatio

ugh we cant go out because i feel bad that DH is jobless lol

I do have patio door in the kitchen but still smell is so strong. On Saturday, i told sil to change the diaper because she peed so much, she was like how did u know heheheh i can smell it! how did i know lol

I never got the hot flashes so i rather it be hot as hell! because im so cold. when did heat hit you?


----------



## iak

Yeah I'm so pleased I don't live there anymore. Use to make feel physically sick. Haha oh god you are an expert haha. Probably in the last 5/6 wks but wouldn't say I'm hot all the time, just when it is sunny I feel it a lot more. I do have hot flushes every now and then but nothing major.


----------



## GoldenRatio

ugh i dont feel good today, i got nausea mixed with heartburn, very very dizzy, im just keep zoning off while working. Also got burning sensation just above my pelvic bone as if af is here. 

I wish i could go home :cry:


----------



## iak

Make sure you are drinking enough water and are eating. Have some snacks whilst u work. You may have low iron that is making you feel dizzy. I bet you can't wait for maternity leave. What month can you start your leave ?


----------



## GoldenRatio

Doc said my iron is good, not sure why im feeling so hazy tho. I forgot my water bottle at home and dont wanna drink the one here. They drink tap water at work and i dont like that. I may go buy some drinks on my break.

Mat leave i will take after xmas if im not having twins so i will have Jan and half of Feb. If im having twins then i may take earlier. 

One of the girls here gave birth yesterday at 36weeks, 4pounds baby. So Clairey fx u dont sabotage ur sisters wedding hehe


----------



## iak

Try having something with abit of sugar in it. For some reason Xmas doesn't seem that far away. Do you think it's twins? Is there a really good chance of having twins when taking clomid ? 

Oh wow 36wks, I would be in a panic. I have so much to sort out before baby arrives. 
Although that would be so funny if Clairybell went into labor whilst her sister were saying her wedding vows :haha:


----------



## GoldenRatio

Well doctor that gave me clomid, told me that there is a high chance of having multiples. Then two girls on here that took clomid couple cycles before me are expecting twins. So there is a high chance. I will feel overwhelmed with two but whatever God had planned for us, i will be grateful regardless:kiss:

She said her water broke at 5pm and baby was out by 6:15 with 5 pushes! You better get ur stuff ready hun, u never know when ur son wanna come out :happydance: but with his Turkish genes, i dont think he will wanna come out early hahahha


----------



## iak

So abit like IVF. Exactly whatever you have one or two or even three, girl or boy is a blessing. 

Yes I'm planning go get everything next week. Yes that's what my family have said haha and to make it worst my OH is always late. So I have no chance but he may surprise us. I hope he comes on his due date haha.


----------



## GoldenRatio

I hope he comes August 12 instead, 13 is such an ugly number hehe i hate odd numbers. 

DH wanted a March baby because of his bday being March 15 so he would like me to push the due date to March hehe like 10days! 

I feel like baby shopping is so overwhelming, whole new wardrobe for a person! i just hope DH finds a job so his depression doesnt shadow my shopping spirit when the time comes.


----------



## claireybell

Hahaaa Golden " Tarzan has better hair than me" LOL! Really tickled me!! :haha: 

Oh god the strong sense if smell really catches me out.. Bleach is the worst one for me! SO uses it on bloody everything mainly to clean in bathroom/shower.. Thinks bleach just really cleans everything.. It f**king stinx - excuse my 'starred' language!!! Its yuk when not pg but when you are.. :sick: even after he has showered, i can still smell it on his skin on his hands, repulses me lol!! 

Nah i didnt get too wet in the end but my feet were sliding around everywhere ha ha! 

Theres tons of sandals everywhere but i want some with just a smidgen of heel height like an inch just to give me a bit of lift & dya think i can find anything? Erm... No! Im going to have to buy flat Sandals with some tie around the ankle type thing in white to go with dress, il have to be flat height & round Lol! 

Omg i buyed everything from travel toiletries, pj's & a cool Wonderwoman nightie for hosp bag to cater for natural & csection delivery! Extra nappies, baby bottom creams & bath products.. Vest tops for Hospital, big bath towel, Formula incase i decide not to bf... just alsorts, oh & a new Mascara as my other ones just run out hehe! Just too much to name ha! Must've spent another £60ish!


----------



## claireybell

Awwww 8 wk peanut M&M :hugs:


----------



## iak

I agree. Going by my last period his due date would be 12th August but my EDD is 13th from Ultrascan. When I was in America they had the EDD as 9th and then 11th but UK have said 13th. Only 5% of babies come on due date. 

Yes March is way better. Go for 17th March, that's my birthday and plus it's St Patrick's day so everyone is always celebrating, he/she will feel extra special hehe. Your lucky that DH only wanted to push it 10 days, OH asked me today if I can keep the baby in there for another couple of months. I think it's becoming even more real to him.


----------



## claireybell

Ah my Birthdays 20th March :) Typical Pisces me.. Head in the clouds, floating about etc ha ha!


----------



## GoldenRatio

omg u guys! how am i supposed to keep the baby in there until mid march! s/he would be pooping and eating by then. 

As long as i give birth after feb18 baby will be Pieces and thats what DH wants. My bro is March17, niece is March16, mom is March12, DH is March15 so everyone thinks it will be hilarious to have an other march baby. 

Clairey i loved using bleach too! but trying to not use chemicals that much so it doesnt effect the baby. But ur SO is right! bleach is so good!!!

U bought all that for 60pounds?!! i thought u were gonna say 600


----------



## GoldenRatio

I have a quick question. So i dont have cramps but my bladder hurts, its like swollen and so sore. It doesnt hurt when i pee so i dont think its uti. It could be uterus getting bigger but is it too early for that?


----------



## iak

Ah I bet you will look lovely! Sounds like you had a productive day! How many bags is too many to take in with you ? I'm thinking to take a small suitcase with baby's stuff and then a holdall for my stuff and some of OH's stuff. 

You done well with all that coming to £60! Where did you shop ?! I've been looking into Perineal oil massage. Read that almond oil basically does the same thing. They recommend you start from 34/35 wks so may just get some almond oil or vitamin E oil. Mothercare was selling perineal oil for £5 buts it out of stock. 

Wow golden you must have a busy month in March. You might aswell do one big party for all of them. Even if u give birth in February baby may still be a pieces, my sister's birthday is 21st Feb and she is pieces too. 

I think uterus starts to expand right from the beginning. Cramps are normal, as long as no blood. Like you said if it was a uti, you would more than likely have burning sensation when u pee. Maybe ask for your urine to be checked when you have the scan. When is your gyno appointment ? Hope you are feeling better.


----------



## GoldenRatio

Yea i googled lots last night and seems normal to have sore bladder. So im just gonna stop worrying about it. I wish rain would stop so i can wear maxi dresses because my jeans are hurting my belly. 

I had my frst offical vomit this morning while i was driving to work, it was a sh*t show! I felt all nauseous but couldnt find my puke bag because DH took it when he was drunk! Then i was looking for something to puke in, i found muffin wrapper so tiny. I puked a little on me then managed to use the wrapper bag. 
I love coffee but lately it doesnt taste good but i wanted to have some this morning so i dont feel sleepy all day. Im thinking coffee that made me nauseous. 

Did u guys see Halo Sleep Bassinet? looks so cool and simple but its $300 for a basket? i donno if its worth the money. How much was ur basket iak?


----------



## iak

Ahh I would of thought Canada would have nice weather during summer months. Wear leggings instead of jeans. I hope you feel better. Morning sickness has set in then. Horrible when your driving though, I remember pulling over on the side of the road once when I ill to be sick. Try and have lemonade and I found salt and vinger crisps helped. Remember what makes you sick and avoid. I bet you just want to lay at home in bed. 

I just googled it and it looks lovely. The new thing is having a co-sleeper which the baby is in the basket but attached your bed. I really don't like that idea I prefer the baby separate I think it could encourage the baby wanting to sleep in your bed. My sil allowed my nephews to sleep in their bed when they young because it was easier to feed and then all them ended up in there and my brother was on the sofa, they are not eventually in their own beds and room. Moses basket arrived today and it's lovely. Everything is white :) Have to get some fitted sheets for it. It came with a rocking stand, will have to take a picture once we set it all up. I got it for £50 including the basket and rocking stand. I think we got a good deal! Didn't want to spend loads as I know he will not be in for ages. It's white too so we can put it away and use for the future. Just looked and the halo is £200 in the uk.

I have literally done today. I have got so uncomfortable since turning 35 wks.


----------



## GoldenRatio

Well this year the weather is confused, we usually go down to -40s during winter and it was all sunny. Summer was supposed to be +30 but its constantly raining. Global warming my friend!

I will take some salt and vinegar chips with me tom, brought some caffeine free herbal teas with honey and lemon today.

Ur basket was so cheap! thats a good price. All white, it will look so cute. 

I read so many articles about co-sleeping. I like to keep the baby by my bed so s/he can see me but not in my bed. I wanna keep the baby in my bedroom until 6-8 months because i read that it makes the kid more secure and smart to have mother close and feel safe.


----------



## iak

Lovely weather in the summer then, hope it starts shining for you. Try ginger tea too. 

Yeah a lot of research for a Moses basket haha. 

Once he is outgrown Moses basket, his cot will still be in our room until probably the same age. I'm going to get a baby monitor with camera too. You can get one connected to your phone, haha eye spy on the whole family!


----------



## claireybell

sorry Girls, somehow i had unsubscribed again?? Not doing this on purpose i promise ha ha! 

oh god know haha everything ive got so far is well under £350 id say :thumbup:

My birthday is borderline 19/20th March for Pisces so you have until 20th March Golden hehe!! :) 

Ive still not purchased any oil for this perineal massage, Need to get my butt in gear really.. i think i have Almond oil at home actually, il do it in bed before i go to sleep if i do, i wouldnt want SO seeing me, he'd get Randy :rofl: Lol 

I picked up the last bits from Primark, Savers, Superdrugs & H&M hehe..i luuuuurve H&M! My new treat of clothes will be from there when bubs arrives :)

ooh could be a UTI or pressure nfrom Uterus expanding.. could well be bigger becuase there maybe twins in there hehe!! Could always ask Dr/Nurse at your surgery or atb your next Midwife apt if it doesnt go in the meantime hun? Do you ache around lower back/kidney area at all? Sometimes you can have a UTI with no symptoms .. 

Golden, do you have your Jeans open at the Moment - hooked with hairbands to give you extra breathing room until you need to buy Mat clothes? Google elastic band on Jeans when pregnant, this did me for about 3-4 months with Long Vest tops covering the Zipper area ha ha 

Is that Halo sleep basket one that sits right next to your bed? if we had the room in our bedroom id have one of These but tbh.. Baby will fall asleep on your boobs if breastfeeding & you'll pass out sat upright lol i did this most nights, terrible but you can help it, you'll never let go of the Baby though, i did it my first night in Hospital Lol!

Just making use of the last 5mins at work using works PC yay!! Had a couple of cute Outfits bought for me & a lovely Card :)


----------



## claireybell

Ginger tea... :sick: 

sorry you were ill Golden.. the sickness it really will ease right off around 10-13 wks if not disapear completely, hang in there, sometimes Nausea what i had only is just as bad as you wish you would be sick to kinda make yourself feel better.. :(


----------



## iak

Pleased you got some good bargains! H&m has lovely stuff, can't wait to go shopping once baby arrives. Haven't brought any clothes in a while. I used to be shopping all the time. Was abit obsessed! 

Clairybell did you have a Moses basket with Riley ? Were you able to see him from your bed to check if he was ok or sleeping ?

Aww you have finished work! Nice that they got you a few bits :)


----------



## GoldenRatio

CB u are about to give birth and u didnt get the oil yet?! Ahhh i envy u! last day at work? i wish mine was last day too. 

Im not gonna get mat clothes until 20weeks, besides i found H&M mat pants to be cutest but we dont have H&M close by. Gotta travel 8 hours to Edmonton to get baby furniture from ikea and mat clothes for me from H&M. We will do that end of october i think. 

My jeans are not zipped right now but still uncomfy. I have some bigger size jeans since i gain and lose a lot, i got all sizes possible so i will just start wearing bigger size jeans. I prefer not to wear tights so often because i have a huge butt and tights just shows it so much that i dont feel comfortable.


----------



## iak

Golden order online, although if ur like me you like to try it on before buying. The only maternity thing I brought is leggings from h&m and they are so comfortable. I have only brought two tanks and two dressers which are one size bigger. 

Haha all the sizes possible like a shop. Your going to be prepared! How are u feeling about tomorrow ? 

I have Anternatal class tomorrow, another baby day!


----------



## GoldenRatio

Im really nervous about tom, it can go either way. I either leave the scan on clouds or in deep depression. I hope its a good news for me. 

H&M doesnt do online shopping in Canada yet, they may start. Also if we end p going to Sweden in September i can get clothes from H&M in Sweden. 

You didnt get any maternity pants? Im gonna have to get more than what u did because i gotta dress up for work. I dont think 2 leggings and two tops will do the trick.


----------



## iak

I'm sure it will go well. Got my fx for you! 

Really surprised, they should do online. Does h&m do baby clothes in Canada ? 

I only got a pair of maternity leggings. I've been really lucky that I've been able to wear my normal clothes, but I have put so many clothes away that won't fit. Shorts,
A few dresses, jeans. I can fit into all my maxi dresses. I had to put so many bras away too as they r tiny now. My belly has really grown this week though so don't how much longer I will be able to wear them. 

So we have now decided to paint both rooms, I really do hope baby does not arrive early.


----------



## GoldenRatio

ahhh thats the beauty of being skinny! i highly doubt i can fit in anything, maxi dresses maybe.

What color are u painting the rooms?


----------



## iak

I would never consider myself skinny. This week, my belly has got really uncomfortable. It's grown so much and I feel like a whale. 

We are painting them white, want a fresh look. 

Let us know how your scan goes! Will be thinking of you!


----------



## claireybell

Morning lovelies

Was trying to catch up & reply last night but passed out holding my phone in bed ha ha zzzzZ! 

Yay officially finished now :thumbup: 

Haha i know, any oil can be used for the massage so il probs use the Almond oil :) 

Yeah we had a rocking Moses basket with Riley but he was out of it by 7 wks ish, he grew loads lil porker ha ha! Basket was at end of bed but tbh he was on me practically all night cuddled up, feeding, suckling on nipple for comfort, i didnt mond as long as we both got some sleep :) 

Iak - you had your baby shower yet?? 

Omg Golden its scan day baby YAY!!! I have to say, im so very excited for you right now hehe!!! :hugs: im sure it will all be fine hun! 

Hope the second part of Antenatal class goes well Iak :) nothing too daunting to be shown Lol... I have midwife at 13:45 today! SO is getting my mini travel suitcase out this morning so i can pack it all ready eeee! 

Had an email from Mothercare to say the Red carseat had been dispatched, fab!! Earlier than expected but great! I need to get a crib bumper, Mothercare do some breathable ones, makes the crib look more cosier :) 

I STILL need to get Sandals for sisters wedding tomorrow lol! Talk about being organised - NOT! Its going to be a warm day today, clear sunny & 22degrees ahhhhhhh lovely!


----------



## iak

Wow 7 weeks. He must of been a tall little one. Did you put him in a cot after that ? 

Baby shower is on Sunday. I'm watching everyone today fuss round cleaning the garden whilst I sit here watching haha. The joys of being pregnant. Anternatal class was good, it was on caring for baby, health and wellbeing. Pleased I went, was good fun. They said to us 70% of women have tears, ouch. I did ask about the massage oil and they said best to do it after 37wks and doesn't necessarily mean u won't tear, she said if completely up to u. Got breastfeeding workshop next week and waterbirth workshop on 5th August. 

How did your mw appointment go ? Good news about the cars seat! Looks like your all organised now. Hope you found some sandals! 

Btw did you use to swaddle Riley? Don't know if to buy some swaddles or just use Muslin blankets.


----------



## GoldenRatio

I was gonna ask if you guys had the baby shower yet? Do you do it close to end? 

I got 2 hours left to my scan and i think i had like million mini heart attacks, so nervous. Never felt like this before!!!! ahhhh wish me luck and pray that i come back with a good news.


----------



## iak

My mum, sister, cousin's wife and her mum are organising my baby shower. I just know the location, day and time!

Golden! Positive thoughts!!! Plus drink plenty of water. Your going to feel like you want to burst during the scan. Wishing you lots of luck and praying it goes well. Looking forward to hearing all about it and seeing a pic :)


----------



## GoldenRatio

How come ur sil is not involved?


----------



## iak

Ha! We r not that close, we just talk about my nephews and niece and pregnancy. She doesn't really know how to make conversation apart from babies. Tried for many years it just doesn't happen. My mum asked her if she wanted to be involved but she never offered if anything needed to be done or engaged with arranging the shower. I said to my mum that I only wanted my close ones involved. 

It's a shame because me, my sister and my mum gave her a lovely baby shower when she pregnant with my nephew. Her own family didn't even bother. That's the last time we done that. She didn't appreciate it. My mum and sister r really excited arranging mine, I have no idea what they have in store for Sunday!

Golden - 1 hour left! Countdown is on :)


----------



## claireybell

Evening ya'll :wave: 

As weather was still quite warm, Riley went into the Travel Cot after we moved Moses basket out the bedroom but he was still boob feeding, by 4.5 months we moved him into his Cotbed in his bedroom, lots more room, cosy & he started sleeping better aswell as he started fully on bottle around 4 months old, plus with him & me stirring in the bedroom neither of us were getting much sleep..! That being said, he woukd wake every night up until not long after 18/19 months old when he finally was sleeping ALL night long consecutive days! 

Omg Golden you must be having your scan RIGHT NOW!!! Eagerly awaiting updates & pics hehee!!! :hugs: 

I wont be having a baby shower.. No ones throwing me one :( & notime for a secret one either, oh well.. 

Found some Sandals today from Accessorize.. Paid £22! Wasnt happy about it lol but they look nice on ;) 

Carseat arrived this evening, 1 week earlier than expected!! Fab!! 

Riley hated being swaddled, they do it in the hospitals but he just wanted his arms free & to be cuddled into my boobs lol they can smell the Milk aswell, its weird! Muslins wont keep baby warm to be swaddled, use those breathable knitted/woven blankets, cosy if baby boy likes it :)

Ooh i found some Perineal massage Gel in Mothercare today, £4.99 :thumbup: its not 'proven' to prevent tears but i think it just helps the skin inside & out to stretch abit more to reduce bad tearing if you were to.. I really hope i dont tear, im really weird & sensitive around my bits, if i gad to have stitches i dont think id have sex or poo again lol


----------



## GoldenRatio

Scan went well, we saw our little bean. Measuring 7w6d with 176hb. Will take a pic of the scan when I get home


----------



## GoldenRatio

So blurry because she has hard time finding it
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## claireybell

Ahhhh im going name your growing bean 'The Golden Snitch' hehe! Nice strong hb aswell, amazing hearing it isnt it??!! So glad all went well hun, i knew it would! Def just the one then yes? Lol

Baby girls heartbeat was really high at 7 wk scan, she was measuring 6wks & 5 days then but 12wk scan put me 4 days ahead! Her hb was something around 156bpm i think.. How was hubbys reaction? :)


----------



## GoldenRatio

Iak ur sil does sound like mine! Boring to hang out with. What nationality is she?

I read that at 8weeks avg hb s 175 so that's why I don't think she measured it right. It was hard to measure. I think I'm around 8weeks but I will go by what she told me until next scan. I asked her about girls having higher hb, she said that's not true. 

DH was really happy, he was expecting twins tho lol he treats me like I'm pregnant now. I guess it all became real for him. 

We may FaceTime with his family in a bit


----------



## iak

Evening to you too, Clairybell! 

Yes got me worried when we went through sudden cot death and overheating babies. Did you try and swaddle him at night ? So many things to think about and I'm becoming overwhelmed. I think I'm going to be one of these mums that are checking their baby's temperature all the time. 

Oh how do you know no one is throwing you one ? When did you have a baby shower with Riley ? Ahh glad you got your sandals and all goes well tomorrow. FX weather stays nice & your sister has a lovely day. Accessorize has lovely stuff esp for baby girls, but it is pricey. 

Yay for car seat arriving, they took ages with your pushchair but made it up for car seat haha. What happened at your mw appointment ? Did you get the gel ? That's the one I saw online but they were out of stock.


----------



## iak

Aww so pleased that it went well Golden. Yeah me and OH were convinced that baby was a girl because of the hb. I read so much into and we were shocked when they said it was a boy. The hb will slow down after a couple of months. 

How exciting that you are telling your in laws :)


----------



## claireybell

The scan lady said that to me at my 7wk scan that its deifficult to get a correct measure reading but its not a definate scan for dating as thats the 12wk one :thumbup: your lil Golden snitch is spot on for growth :thumbup: 

How was Facetime & was everyone excited hehee!! 

Omg Iak i worried ALL the time its natural & i still do now Lol! When Riley started sleeping through i panicked as he never did it before & i would go in & nudge him constantly & breathe a sigh if relief & then he would stir like 'oh f**k i just woke him' HAHAA!! Get yourself one of those digi Thermometres with the forehead & earpiece thingy, i have a Lloyds chemist one, only cost about £12-14, Tommee Tippee ones are stupidly priced like £30/50!! :shock: 

I have the Gel but not used it yet, was too tired last night haha! 

Well, im guessing if either of my sisters were throwing me a suprise shower it be in the next week or so, my one with Riley was 3/4 wks before due date but my you ger sister goes honeymooning for 2 wks on Monday & then im due baby when shes back, so think il not have one tbh, i had no random invites out this wknd so i think its a no no.. Boo! Its ok though:) oooh i bet you get made a big 'Nappy Cake' they're awesome! A 3/4 tier cake tower all made from diff size nappies, toys & lil outfits hehe!


----------



## iak

Haha shit I woke him. Made me laugh. I'm going to be poking him making sure he is ok. Great thanks will look around for one instead. Let me know how the gel is, may get some next week. 

Hope you are having a lovely time at the wedding. You will be exhausted by the end of today. Share some pics too! Aww well atleast u had a baby shower when you pregnant with Riley. Did your sister have a baby shower with all of her children ? If you lived close, I would of said come along to mine and get involved! 


I went to the dentist for my filling and I told her I didn't want the injection, so she was like it's going to hurt if I do it without and we can try and see how far we get. So I said I will have it done after I give birth. Anyways she filled the whole with something in without doing the injection or numbing it. I didn't feel anything but I think it's like a temporary filling, I have no idea what it is. She told me not to eat for 30 mins. So I'm going to go back after baby is born to sort it out properly. When I was talking about the injection, in the back of my mind I remembered what u said about getting it numbed without injection.. I felt like like saying "well Clairybell didn't have to have an injection." Ahhaha she would of been like wtf is Clairybell!:haha::haha:

I've got such a sweet tooth today to make it worst, induged in a bag of sweet n salt popcorn. 

Btw Clairybell- Next sale starts tomorrow at 8 am online. My sil said their sale is quite good for kids. She gets abit overexcited and gets there for 5 am for the in store sale. I'm going to have a look online, they do have lovely outfits. Don't understand what's the point going instore at 5 am, it's not like children need to try the stuff on. 

I went for a long walk yesterday, ended up going up this big hill. Silly me! My bump start getting hard and slight BH. Feeling it abit on my legs today.


----------



## claireybell

Wedding was lovely but such a long day, i was awake around 530 as Riley climed in our bed, then fell back to sleep in the middle between me & SO! Pair of the snoring lol! Wedding was at 2, we never left Winchester until 715 this evening, i am pooped! I only got a couple of snaps of Riley & few bits n bobs bit non of me & SO.. I had a small glass of Bucks Fizz which is reeeeeally minimal low alcohol, i think the whole bottle totals to 1 unit Lol but i disnt even drink the full small glass flute! 

Ooh Next have a Sale on hmmmm.. I may have to take a look online ;)

Ah there must be nerves on that part of your mouth where filling needs doing! There was none on my Wisdom tooth, Just wait until after like you said, your still exempt from paying :thumbup: 

My sister only had a baby shower with her 4th baby, me & my younger sister organised it, i not sure why we never did any with the other 3 lol how bad is that??! :haha: but .. We were alot younger & i never thought it was a common thing to do.. :shrug: 

Eeeeeeverything makes my bump go rock hard lately! Even standing up from the toilet does it ha ha! But its bloomin uncomfy! Me & Riley will be out all day tomorrow, hoping to take him to the Farm & then strawberry picking again :) weathers nice & need to be out the house when they start ripping the roof off, loadsa wood will be chucked onto the garden & Riley will want to run about & help but its too dangerous, so its a treat day for him, he'll love the farm :) he was very little when i last took him so im excited to have some 1-1 time before new baby arrives :hugs: 

What are you girls doing this wknd or tomorrow?


----------



## iak

You must be tired! how did the sandals and the dress work out ? plessed it all went well. Ahh Buck fizz, we always have some in the house but no one ever drinks it. 

Yeah I will do, she said she wanted to do some X-rays as I have just registered at that dentist which can only be done after I give birth so will go back in September. 

Not a lot of people have baby showers with each child. Think it's quite common to only have it once. It's hard when you are not organising it. I can't wait to do my sister a baby shower, I have so many ideas. Well that's when she has a child haha 

I know, even when I get up in the morning to pee, I struggle to get out of bed. I have really got uncomfortable since week 35. I hope these 4 weeks fly by. Lucky you, you only have 2 weeks. Although I am really going to miss being pregnant and feeling him inside kicking about. My emotions are running wild!! Sounds like you have a lovely day planned for the two of you, not long until he is not the only child. Times now really do count, soon he will be a big brother. 

I have just had a panic, I got out the box that I put the clothes that I have brought baby and it's literally nothing. Around 5 newborn/0/3 months baby grows, 4 newborn trouser and 3 shorts, some socks, mittens, loads of vests all diff sizes, a jacket for winter, a couple of bibs and one pair of booties. Oh and like 2 outfits for newborn. I'm going to be looking at next sale. I don't know how much to get. Feel like he needs loads! 

So yeah tomorrow morning will be looking at the sale, then cooking cupcakes. I promised my nephews I will bake orea cupcakes for Sunday. FX it goes well hehe. Rooms should be finished tomorrow so will be putting furniture back ect. Just need to buy a new mattress for our bed and fit the new blinds when they arrive.


----------



## iak

Oh Golden your due is 24th February. May change at 12 wk scan. Did they book you in for that scan or will u wait to hear from them ?


----------



## claireybell

The new Sandals went really well but were uncomfy as my feet inflated later in day haha ouch!!! 

Honestly you will get given loads at baby shower & people will just drop off there saved baby clothes lol & you will sieve through & find oober cute stuff! Wait until baby shower & then go out shopping :) 0-3 clothes wont fit baby until at least 4 wks i reckon, newborn clothes is so big on them too haha so if your worried, maybe just grab a couple more newborn romper suits long & short sleeved perhaps? Wow if i am late & you are ontime, they could be born same time haha i said this to a girl on the 'General chattter' thread i chat on aswell! Have loadsagun at your baby shower though eeee :) lotsa cake & nibbles mmm lovely haha!!

Its a weird feeling being so near the end, excited for labour & holding baby but really going to miss being pregnant! SO has said recently he really doesnt want anymore :( he has 2 boys & 1 girl on way, although he doesnt see his first born son.. I know il get broody in a couple of years though, he was even talking about getting a vasectomy!! I wasnt impressed tbh as in a few yrs he may change his mind, think he was thinking out loud but still annoyed me! Oh well! 

Golden, how you feeling today? Hope you sickness is not too bad hun.. :hugs:


----------



## iak

Afternoon! 

I done abit of shopping for baby this morning online. Got some stuff in the sale but will be going out next week to get everything I need. So how many sleepsuits and vests do I need in newborn and 0-3 months ? I ve got a feeling you will be on time or not that much over. Hahah baby girl is the size of an Oscar! You've got a winner in there Clairybell! 

Today has been non stop! I haven't even done the cupcakes and I'm exhausted. We been rearranging the rooms, went out with my sister, she forgot her ID so I had to go in and get the vodka and they looked at me with my bump thinking pregnant women buying vodka! I felt like saying it's not for me! 

I'm so excited for labour! Strange isn't it. Aww let's see in a year or so and see if he says the same thing. I think a 3rd will be nice. OH wants 6!

How was your day at farm? Lovely weather for it.


----------



## claireybell

Hahaa i know the size of an Oscar really made me laugh this morning :haha: 

Omg i know how you feel re buying Alcohol & getting the funny looks! I justify myself EVERY time i pop out if SO wants so tobacco & im like 'just to clarify, its not mine' Lol!

I have 2 packs of romper onesies long sleeved, short & long sleeved vest tops in newborn & 1-2 packs of 0-3 bed onsies, just to see me through the first month or so & then il probs go buy more if needed for 0-3 :) with what you have though & what you'll get at baby shower i think you be fine hehe!

Farm was lovely, Riley only intrested in feeding the chickens haha but i put some pics on fb :thumbup: 

Ooh i took some pics of the new roof & a 38wk bump! I will post hehe!


----------



## claireybell

https://i1204.photobucket.com/albums/bb416/claireybell81/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zpsiyvaxhyy.jpeg


----------



## claireybell

Bloomin WIFI is not working so il postcthe roof pics shortly ;)


----------



## claireybell

Wifi now working! Heres the Roof piccy :)

https://i1204.photobucket.com/albums/bb416/claireybell81/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zpsv8b0ndly.jpeg


----------



## iak

Aww you have a lovely bump! Roof is looking good. When r u planning to finish ? 

Where did you get the rest of baby's stuff from ? 

Aww bless him. Glad you both had a nice time. My parents use to have chickens and my nephews used to love feeding them and stroking them. They use to stop so they could stroke them. I use to put them in their arms haha. Is baby still head down ?


----------



## claireybell

End of next week SO will have it all weathered in & then the Roofers can start laying all tiles etc eee! SO wont mind if baby arrives after next week then ha ha! 

Baby girl still head down, midwife said she was positive she was so thats a good thing :thumbup: im getting the stabbing foo foo again today so i dunno if shes moving down more, ive been walking around alot today so maybe she is shifting down more but i know my feet are puffed up, probs the heat uhh! Omg have you seen the Weather for the coming week? :) luuuuurvly n watm! My Met app says 28 degrees for Tuesday ahhhhhh love it!! 

Ahhh lil chicks hehe! Did they have the chooks for Eggs? Local hen eggs are lovely, you can really taste the diff in the Yolk mmmm ;) i could eat a runny boiled egg now haha! 

I got the last bits of clothes from H&M & Mothercare! Mothercare has a sale on! I picked up a crib bale bumper in white from Mothercare for £14! Bargain! Think i mentioned that already?! My memorys poo lol! But i got it the same time as Perineal Gel :) you should go into Mothercare & grab some, £4!


----------



## iak

Sounds like you have everything coming together and you have perfect weather for getting it all done. Bet he is getting a good tan up there. 

Yay. Is the 38 wk mw app just the same as the rest of them ? I have a mw app on Monday. Will the mw still be sending u for the presentation scan ? Weather is looking lovely for next week. Great for our flip flops and sandals! My iPhone is showing 31 for Tuesday... Hard to believe haha! ahh I'm exhausted today, been non stop the whole day. Finally been able to go for a shower and lie in bed. Do you find when you been on ur feet the whole day, baby moves less ? 

Yes, they brought 10 of them and they got eaten by the foxes. Determined buggers managed to dig all the way under. My dad redone it and they got around 7/8. The eggs were completely different to the ones that you buy from supermarket. At one stage, I had eggs every morning for around 3/4 months. Chickens only live up to around 3 years, we had them just under 4 yrs. Last one died around Xmas time, so we don't have any fresh eggs anymore.

I did look online on mothercare and it seems that there clothes sale is finished. I've planned to go next weekend to aload of shops. Will pick all his bits up from next too. I can't believe your 38wks, not long left at all. Eeek! Have u looked at your bags ?


----------



## claireybell

Omg Iak he is SOOOO tanned, i look ghostly in comparison Lol! If insit in sun for an hour or so with me pg still il go a nice colour, hoping il get a couple of hrs here n there throughout the coming week :) do you guys have a garden where your stsying so you can chill in the Sun for abit of Vit D?! ;)

Yeah when im buzzing about i dont tend to notice her movements that much but as soon as i stop & chill out she goes nuts! Ladt night she was having a party in there ha ha & i was getting the stabbings again ouchy! Yes the temp on my phone now says 29/30 for Monday-Tuesday!! Eeee summertime! 

My 38 apt was standard apt checking baby position, heartbeat & any worries etc, my 36 wk apt which is what you have Monday im guessing, it was discussing Birthplan hehe! Longer apt slightly as i was chatting lots haha but they go through any worries, how & where you looking at giving birth, what you want/dont want to happen like minimal intervention etc or assisted birth if needed, drugs, epidural/spinal block so its a good needed mw apt, she'll probs asked if you've packed hosp bag aswell haha! Have you yet? Ive still not! 

Ah Foxes are very sly buggers arent they?!! I never knew chooks lasted for such a short time bless but yes they eggs are tastey as! Mmm! 

I need to get my butt up & dressed as need to go food shopping this morning, frudge is looking bare ha ha! 

Is today your baby shower? I couldnt remember hun..


----------



## iak

Take advantage of this week, don't know when we r going to get another week like this. Yes our garden is huge. I chill next to the pond and you really catch the sun there but since being pregnant I cant bear it as much. I used to be able to sit in the sun for hours. 

How long does your stabbing pains last ? 

Oh yes i remember mw saying, do I need to fill in the form that in my notes or do I go through with that with the mw ? I've got it all in my head, but no actually birthplan. Is your next mw at 40wk now ? 

Can't stand them, they are loads where we live. Saw one in asda car park a few years ago , haha must be of been hungry. Yep baby shower is this afternoon, looking forward to it. Got no idea what has been planned. I've been told to go out until 2:30. I've got nothing to bloody do!


----------



## iak

Clairybell- forgot to ask you, how many nappies would you recommend buying for newborn (size 1) and then size 2? Looked on Amazon and they do a pack of 72 for £7. 

Should I just size 1 and then get size 2 when he is outgrowing size 1? Also how many sleepsuits are u taking to the hospital ? They have estimated him to weigh 7.4lb at the scan and mothercare newborn is up 7.5lb. Don't know whether to buy newborn or up to 1month. Up to 1month, weight is 10lbs in mothercare. Don't want to waste buying it and he doesn't fit in it but don't he swapped in it at the hospital. 

Need some advice haha


----------



## claireybell

Blimey, thats a bargain, BUY THEM! Lol! I have 2 newborn size 1's & lotsa others that were given to me from my friend & i have 1 pack of size 2's as im hoping by the time shes in size 2 she'll be somewhere around 6-7 wks but who knows! You'll know when they start growing out of them as nappies start leaking a bit.. If your unsure buy 2 lots of size 1 ' maybe a smaller pack of size 1's from somewhere else? I never wasted any of mine, Riley pooed ALL the time haha like between 9-11 nappies a day! But i guess it varys as bottle babies probs dont poop that much as the Milk doesnt digest as quick. You'll get nappies at baby shower aswell ;) 

Have a fab baby shower! Lotsa cake mmmm ha ha!

Mw goes through birthplan & writes its all on your notes, no need for form filling! If your unsure of what drugs are available ask lotsa questions of what does what & how it affects the body & baby :thumbup: yeah next apt is 40eks omg!! Term!! 

Stabby foo foo pains only last couple of seconds then goes away but its mainly in evening when shes wriggling & pushing her head about, lil minx! 

Im just roasting a chicken for dinner, curly fries or baby tatas with lotsa mix salad mmmm hungry now ha ha!


----------



## claireybell

Oh forgot to add about Vest/baby rompers for hospital, i took 0-3 & it was MAHOOOOOSIVE & didnt fit Riley & SO had to bring some newborn stuff from home, i had accidently packed it i think & it looked so small but def just take newborn clothes to hospital hun :thumbup: Hope babyshower was a hoot :)


----------



## iak

Thank you ! It's 1:30 am and just got into bed. I am exhausted! OH's friends have just left. Baby shower was lovely. Everyone went all out! We had blue and white flowers, wreaths made, decoration, two cakes, cupcakes, balloons, banners. The full works. My sister done a juice bar with all different types of juices and fruit. I actually didn't think I would have a nappy cake thing but we did haha. My mum made it, it was so nice! We had a bbq too, thank god weather was good. We got loads of gifts, wasn't expecting that. Baby clothes, nappies, money, gift cards and my sil got me a voucher to get my nails done, which I think was lovely. Need to think whether to get them done before or after baby. The house is an actual mess right now! Fridge looks like it is going to burst open with all the food in there. 

How many nappies are in ur packs ? Wow fx your last appointment. Must seem so strange that you are so close to the end and baby girl could arrive any day! I have the same stabbing pains. It is really sharp but doesn't last longer than a few seconds. Hope you enjoyed your roast dinner! 

Thanks for that, I'm going to take newborn size and two sleepsuits in 0-3 months just in case. I have mw app tomorrow morning, I'm off to sleep!!!


----------



## GoldenRatio

omg u guys are so chatty over the weekend, i cant keep up:dohh: I cant log into bnb that often during weekend because of DH and family. 

Iak, ur baby shower looked fun! especially the cake hehe
CB im still waiting for the wedding outfit pics of u and Riley:winkwink:

I had my gyno appointment today. Confused the sh*t out of me. She said LH:FSH ratio alone is not enuf to diagnose someone with pcos. Looking at my charts, she said she would have never diagnosed me with pcos. I asked why it took us long to conceive, she said that u may not be ovulating strong enuf which clomid helped with that. 
She also told me to stop taking Metformin. She said studies show that metformin has no effect on mc risk during pregnancy. She thinks that because im not overweight, im not at high risk of mc. 

Especially getting such a strong hb at 8 weeks does lower mc risk a lot. So did help me feel better because i was super paranoid about mc. But not sure about metformin. 

Since it doesnt effect the baby, i will still take it until 12 weeks is over. 

My next scan is Oct7 which i will be 20weeks with my new due date. But August 22nd she will use doppler to hear the babys hb. 

She offered a test which we would check with baby had birth defects or if the baby is gonna be special needs. We decided not to do it since we wont be aborting the baby or need extra prep for special needs baby. Rather not know.


----------



## claireybell

Hahaaa we can all yabber :haha: 

Wow that was a loooong day on Sunday then, your baby shower sounded amazing!! So glad you had a great time & you & baby boy got spoilt rotten hehe!! Nappy Cakes are awesome are they?! Id never have the patience to sit there & make one but they look fab :thumbup: bring some of your party fridge food this way please :) 

Well, our bedroom is ooober sparkly clean & hospital bag is packed!! OMG i hear you say Lol! Just 1-2 items left to go in but generally its all done! The nesting has begun, but ohhh i was cleaning that room ALL day & im feeling it now, i hurt EVERYWHERE & bump keeps going hard ouchy!! My own fault though, SO said i shouldve not done so much & done some more tomorrow, kinda felt like he was whingey, it made me cry, hormones pfft! 

I dont really have any pics of me & Riley from the wedding but i think my sister posted a couple on Instagram so il peruse & steal haha! Bear with me whilst i find some.. :) 

Golden, what does Metformin do again..? I remember your ff charts & you would always have great temp shifts after ovulation or suspected ovulation so i know your bod was doing something right! How is pcos diagnosed then? Is she a diff consultant you had seen to last time? 

Thats the 12wk NT scan & blood test, its completely optional aswell & like you say, whatever the outcome you will be keeping the baby so no point stressing over it! :hugs: The younger you are the much more lower the risk is anyhow & think back in the 70/80's the test was never done & we all came out ok lol.. My Mum even smoked during pregnancy, never frowned upon back then! 

How you feeling today?


----------



## claireybell

Heres a frozen video shot pic my friend sent me.. Me, Riley & SO :)

https://i1204.photobucket.com/albums/bb416/claireybell81/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zpszfsg9fgb.png


----------



## GoldenRatio

Metformin lowers insulin because high insulin causes more LH production. So metformin did lower my LH level. Doctor that diagnosed me is endocrinologist and this doctor is obgyn. She said that just LH alone is not enuf to diagnose someone with pcos. Which i agree because that what google said. You need to have at least 3 of following; 

LH:FSH ratio higher than 1:1 (Mine was 5:1)
Overweight
Facial Hair
Irregular cycles
No ovulation
Low Progesterone
cysts

Like u said my chart showed ovulation every time and my cycles never been irregular like other pcos ladies. But i donno, every doc says something else lol i just feel like im not as worried as before and thats what matters.

Looking good! but cant see the dress really


----------



## claireybell

I think you have no need to worry hun if they wanted to take you off any meds, baby is well & truely stuck in there hehe! I'l grab another piccy :)


----------



## claireybell

Ooh i found another! Me on the left, my Aunty, older sister, my Mum & my Niece <3

https://i1204.photobucket.com/albums/bb416/claireybell81/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zps9lnmatj0.jpeg


----------



## iak

Golden I don't think u have anything to worry. It's weird that you were diagnosed with pcos and now they are questioning it. Do you not have a 12 week scan ? How often do u see her ? 

How are u feeling in general ? 

Clairybell- yes I was really impressed with the nappy cake. My mum is a florist so she done flowers, wreaths and the nappy cake but it was the first time she done it. I shall post a few pictures on here. My cousin's wife and her mum made a 3 tier cake, it was so good. My mil turned up with a cream cake too so lots of cake for a few days haha. 

Sounds like you have been busy too! Bet the house is smelling beautiful hehe. Take it easy though. How many bags did you end up packing ? 

You look amazing in your pictures, def don't look like you will be giving birth in the next couple of weeks. I sat outside for around 15 mins yesterday and got tan lines. It is such a nice today meant to hit 31/32!


----------



## iak

Nappy cake
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## iak

Cake :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34 KB
Views: 3


----------



## iak

:baby:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## claireybell

Iak those pics are luuuurvly!! One spoilt mumma & baby boy :) That nappy cake is amazing! Hats off to you Mum :thumbup: 

I know, to look at me you never guess im merely a week off due date! Eek! Haha only packed the one hosp bag or mini travel suitcase, but sorting through all baby clothes that were given to me, alot of it isnt my taste really, faaaar too much pink lol so i bagged up alot of it & gave it to charity shop this morning..!

Omg i cant believe im about to moan about this lovely weather but f*****k me hahaa i am sooooo hot! Im walking around in my bratop & mini shorts lol! Filling up Rileys paddling pool again in a minute so we can paddle hehe ;)


----------



## iak

Thank you! 

You definitely suit pregnancy though, tell OH that he may feel the need for the 3rd one haha how are u feeling ? When you went for your mw app, could they tell if she was engaged ? I'm the same, pink is nice but some people over do it. I really like the bright colors for summer babies and little shorts on boys with the stockings! 

It is boiling! Ooh a paddling pool, will u be getting in it too? Haha one way of cooling off. Wish we had a pool, we have a pond.. Tempting ! I'm off to the park for a long walk. I will get half way and will need to pee. Going to miss all this.

Clairybell- Sh*t, you are nearly in single numbers!


----------



## GoldenRatio

CB looking great!! i agree with iak, pregnancy suits u:blush:

Iak, i will be seeing obgyn every 4 weeks then she said it will be every 2 weeks after a certain time. So i will get 20weeks scan and one more scan later on to see if baby is upside down. 

My friend thinks i didnt get 12 weeks scan because i said no to the down syndrome testing. Is that true? maybe i will call her and see if thats the case then i will do the testing lol

It was storming last night badly, i kept waking p. Feeling like a zombie today and its 32C here today too. What a weird weather this year.


----------



## GoldenRatio

okey so CB u were right, we said no to 12 weeks scan because we didnt wanna check for down syndrome. But then when i called the gyno's office, i said we changed our mind and i would like to do the blood work and scan. 

They had to book me in with the gyno again so she can book me the scan and tests. She was available earliest Aug 4th and i will be almost 11 weeks by then. Receptionist said we may not be able to find u a spot for ultrasound for 12 weeks by then. 

I booked it with gyno just incase she can book me a scan around 12-14weeks. If she cant then thats fine. Will know better for the next baby.


----------



## iak

I think you should have a scan at 12wks even if it is just a general scan and not looking at abnormalities. 20 weeks seems such a long time to wait. Good that you are booked into see the OB in August.


----------



## GoldenRatio

Well she may not be able to book me in for a scan at 12 weeks but at least we give it a try.


----------



## claireybell

Uhh i had typed a big ol reply & me being me accidently tapped an Advert ffs & lost everything i typed grrrr!!! 

Ah no doubt all will be fine on scan results anyways Golden girl :hugs: They scan in uk for the NT/Downes between weeks 11-14 so im sure they can squeeze you in hun! Other genetic/disorder testing is optional so you dont have to have anything done really.. I was more worried this time around with my results than with Riley as im now 35 but under 30 is low risk anyway :) 

Hows the heat where you are Golden? Hope you manage to get better nights sleep tonight! I slept rubbish last night, sooooo hot, i tossed & turned for hrs, always looking for that cold bit of pillow Lol

I know its weird in a couple of days il be single digits arghhhh!!! Apart from the acheyness & sickness in first tri i do love being pregnant, i will miss it.. Just as i start looking all large n fatty & getting that pg waddle odown to a tee - baby will come ;)

Is baby head down then Iak? Did mw go over birth plan? My midwife said the roundness of babies head is much more bigger than the butt & she could feel her bum wiggling under my rib lol but could feel some of her head part into pelvis & the rest was still bobbing :) 

I didnt need to sit in the paddling pool with Riley in the end! He got me soaked by throwing a bucket of water over me, my pants & shorts were wet for an hour or so hahaa lil chimp!!!


----------



## iak

Baby girl is starting to push her way down then. Will u still be having a presentation scan ? 

Baby is still head down. We will be going through birth plan at next appointment. Did mw talk to u about getting the injection for placenta ? She asked me and I don't know much about it. I remember touching it on slightly in Anternatal class but not in detail. 

Aww Riley must of seen that you were hot and was helping his mummy out. I went to the park for around 3/4 hours. My feet are burnt, I didn't put any sun cream on before we left and didn't Even realise until we got home. I feel so sleepy now, on a positive no back pain today.


----------



## claireybell

Nah, i dont think she'll fuss about sending me for presentation scan now, im ok with her judgement ;) plus the pressure im feeling there, i know i never had that with Riley so im sure shes the right way :thumbup: 

Oh yes, the injection its a hormone one.. They recommend i have it straight away due to pressure & stress on my uterus after Vag delivery so it doesnt need to wait to start contracting again to shift the placenta! If your labour progresses well & you deliver no issues you can wait for uterus to start contracting or the injection gets its out quicker.. Its how you feel on the day really?.. 

I wouldve opted for the jab if i hadnt had a csection previous i think.. Id want it out straight away Lol

Oh nooo you sunburned tootsies! Bet you'll go a nice tan colour when pink starts fading though ;) 

Good stuff on no back pain though! You must've took it more easy today.. My lower backs been twingey & trapped nervey! Uhh probs achey from yesterday! 

Im just watching 'The Women' have you girls seen it? Im watching the Labour bit at the end hahaa!! I know i wont be smiling & embracing each contraction pahahaa!


----------



## iak

Can u really feel the pressure there ? Baby is head down but I don't really feel any pressure down there apart from some pains every now and then. Mostly the pressure when he has his feet right under ribs or his butt sticking out. 

Oh ok. So might as well have the injection straight away ? I've heard sometimes the placenta comes out with the baby. Do you the cons of having the injection ? I will have to do some reading I think before next mw app haha. Yeah I don't worry when I burn because it does turn into tan. I've found that I've been so busy these last few days, hardly had time to sit down my back has been fine. Sat down this evening and if started hurting. Have physio next week, so hopefully they will recommend a few things. Need to rest before baby arrives. Not staying on my feet all day just not to have a back ache... Ha! It's quite common during the 3rd trimester, all that pushing, pressure and carrying around the little one. 

Nope not seen it, is it good ? Don't know if I want to see anyone going through it at this stage. Someone recommended at the baby shower that me and oh watch someone give birth... No thanks!


----------



## claireybell

I have no idea on the cons so il need to read up aswell haha! 

Its a weird heavy feeling every now & then, esp when im walking & with braxton hicks & belly goes solid, the heavyness goes right down low & i have to stop walking/moving as it starts getting painful uncomfy! Im looking out for signs all the time now! I bet because im looking forward to vbac & awaiting for it all to start she'll go the full 12 days over & because i dont want to be induced il end up having another csection! Im going to google vbac & inducement actually while its in my head! 

Soo hot! Rolling over to push myself up in bed for a pee is killing me, bladder feels so full but its probs not Lol

Just looked at my feet whilst peeing! Still swollen & puffy! The heat is making them look like puffer fish & i not like! 

Ah typical! Because you said about no back pain its bit you in the butt & got you back Lol! Hope it isnt too ouchy & great news about a physio date! :thumbup: 

Haha the films funny, 2008/2009 i think but its all Women, not a single man in the film anywhere, not even in the background whilst filming! Its not a graphic labour seen just funny with her yelling Lol! 

I could never watch One born every Minute but im ok with it this time but you dont see the baby head & stretching lady bits! I cant watch a proper baby being born id feel all fliddy & then panic will kick in maybe :shock: what i dont know (see) wont hurt me hahaa! My friend watched one when she was pg years ago before i had Riley & was pg, i had to leave the room Lol friend thought i was hilarious! :haha:


----------



## iak

I'm sure you won't go 12 days over. At the 40 wk app, do u think they offer u the sweep ? Have u had any more thoughts on water birth ? 

I know I struggle to get out of bed when I need to go toilet, if OH is awake he has to push me up. Then I start waddling to the toilet. That's the only time I do waddle. Must be a pain to wear shoes when ur feet are so puffy, keep an eye on it. When I was at the Anternatal class last week, some women's feet were massive. 

Yep looking forward to the physio. It's at the hospital, I may try and get a tour of the birth centre whilst I'm there. Will have to watch it, don't know if it's best watching it now or after the birth! Oh I see One born every minute on and i want to watch it but avoid it. Makes me panic when they bring the forceps in ect. I think it's best that we don't esp so close haha. I have put it on before a couple of months ago and OH was like do we have to watch this ?! Some women like your friend can and wouldn't think anything of it. I'd rather not haha. 

So is everything ready...? Pushchair up ? Clothes washed ? 

Ouch baby's legs are right under my ribs! So uncomfortable...


----------



## claireybell

With baby no2 (this is what i had read on internet today strangely enough) they offer you the 'sweep' at 41wks.. But its only 25/26% effective being that only this amt of ladies go into labour from it & its quite uncomfy apparently.. Google how its done, eeesh! Depending how i feel at 41wks i may say no to the Sweep :-/

Lol i used to get like that watching One Born being pg with Riley, i think i managed 1 episode, normal labour & delivery but it panicked me out! I watched a couple after i had Riley & i was fine, just blubbed lots ha ha! Ive seen 3/4 so far this time but yeah im not liking it when the deliverys arent straight forward! 

I buyed a couple more newborn vest tops today along with a pink change Mat :) I want to get another 72 pack of size 1 pampers aswell, apart from that everythings ready to go, clothes washed & put into drawers, only thing to go in hosp bag is my Make up bits when i go into labour/csection, buggy is folded up in boot of car! Oh & i need to get scented nappy bags! Lol! Savers do them 99p fir like 250 in a box, they smell of talc powder & then put carseat in car, its currently on kitchen table Lol :thumbup: 

Hows you set for things??


----------



## iak

They say it doesn't always work, 50% chance. Some women have been offered it on their due date. I don't know if I would have it or just wait. 

Sounds like all you need is baby girl now! Will have to get some of them nappy bags, they sound good haha. I'm debating whether to get a changing table atm. I don't know whether it is worth it. Where did you used to change Riley ? 
I will be going out this weekend to get everything. Pushchair is still boxed up, will be putting that up next week and putting the Moses basket up. Once I have got everything this weekend, I will be washing everything in the week and putting it away. 

Got my last Anternatal class tomorrow! 3 sessions have gone quickly.


----------



## claireybell

I know, because its not proven to work im abit reluctant to want it done hmm... 

Nappy bags are a must, cant believe i forgot them tut tut!

We had a Cotbed ready for Riley aswell as a changing shelf that went on it but he slept in Moses basket still, good thing really as bending up n down after a csection with a change matt on floor wouldve done me in! Change tables are pretty good, if we had the space id of had another cot with a change shelf, very convenient & all change products & nappies are right there :thumbup: 

I wasnt going to bother washing all new clothes but after opening packets up that new clothes smell was yukky so i washed it all haha smells lovely n feels all soft now :)

Wow those 3 sessions have flown by, whats todays one about? Has hubs been going to them with you? I think you'll find the BF one really useful :) techniques of latching on etc :thumbup:


----------



## iak

Especially if they offer it the 40 weeks appointment. One of my friends had it done and she gave birth 48 hrs later. I don't whether baby comes when they r ready or things like this actually help. I read sometimes they can't do it because the cervix is too high to start off with. 

Oh really, that's helpful to know. OH is not going to be happy. Will have to put the changing table in our room which is going to be tight. 

Aww all new freshly washed. Was going through the clothes last night and need to pop into Gap to change a few things. I got a few shorts and little sandals for 3-6 months, but by that time it will be winter so hopefully can change it for 0-3 months or 6-12 months. 

OH came to the first session, labour and pain relief. Today's session is breastfeeding one. OH seemed very interested in coming to today's one, but I will be going by myself haha! Got the waterbirth workshop on 5th August, will be dragging him to that one. If I decide to go.

Clairybell- SINGE DIGITS!!!! YAY! 9 MORE DAYS TO GO! I feel like making it into a song for you!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## claireybell

Hahaa!! " 9 more days to go, 9 more days tp go, tra la la la" lol im now singing it in my head :haha:

Rileys cotbed & change table was in his own bedroom but moses basket in our room as there was not enough room same as you guys, if he pooped in early hrs i was walking to the other room in zombie mode Lol! 

Yeah i bet hubs was very intrested in the breastfeeding class ha ha sadly you dont actually see any real boobs but if hes not going you shpuld say 'omg & this girl volunteered & got her boob out' hahaa!! Just to see his reaction :haha: 

I dont think il have the sweep as at 40-41 wks your still in the ok time frame to deliver safely & like you say babies will come when ready & not forced :)

Im sure Gap will let you exchange the items as its not refund & if you have the bag still & with or without receipt they should be fine! Gap baby bits are oooober cute! A friend if mine whos also pg keeps buying looooads of baby girls bits from Next & although they are lovely, theres sooo much pink :nope: i keep getting random fb messages of them haha im like 'oh there lovely' .. Not for me :-/

Oh if you have access to H&M they have some great groovy rock n roll baby tshirts, shame i not having a boy as id get carried away ;)


----------



## iak

So close! Can't wait til u go into labour and hear all about it! 

I think changing table will have to go in our room, picking it up on Sunday so we will see. I haven't told him yet. He wanted our room to have as minimum furniture and have everything in the other room. 

Workshop was ok, the women who done it was reading from paper every now and then. I think she just started doing the class, but was good when I asked her a few questions. I think I'm going to get a few books so I can go back to things.
It's a lot to take in for an hour and half. 

I love baby gap, they have lovely things esp summer stuff. My mil got him loads of clothes from there came in a big box. All diff shorts, baby gros, tshirts, shoes, socks. H&m also has lovely bits I've got a few sets from there. Will have to pop in. They have loads of stuff online more than in the shops. I find their quailty not that great though. 

Haha awkward! Not too bad as its not in person, but yeah I'm not a big fan of too much pink or too much blue. 

Doing anything nice today ?


----------



## claireybell

Haha exactly that! I like Blue aswell dont get me wrong but with boys i like loads of really bright colours like Red, Greens & Yellows! Riley was always in Stripey bright coloured vest tops & cool tshirts haha! 

I may have a look on Amazon for some breastfeeding books actually, thats a good idea! Let me know if you find a good one :thumbup: 

Lol Hubs doesnt know about the change table ha ha love it! Thing is, it will be mainly you getting up to sort babies bum in the night so whatever makes it easier :) plus, when they start needing maybe 1 change in the night you can mive the bits to the other room & so it'll only be for a few months! I do like minimal furniture & clutter but i like to be organised & have everything just so! 

Im just sunning myself this afternoon whilst Rileys asleep hehe sneaking chill time! & i cleaned the bathroom through this morning, need to hoover the tiles & wash floor then that rooms done! Ive eaten loads today have been starving! & just finished an ice cream haha! 

Are you doing much this afternoon? Or chilling with ye feet up?


----------



## iak

Yeah I will look over the weekend for one. 

That's the thing I will be feeding in the other room, so I don't know whether it's point less having a changing table in our room. When I will only be using it in the daytime. Don't really want to change baby on the floor though. I have a chest of drawers so I was thinking maybe to change on top of that or just squeeze the changing room in the other room. Both rooms are finished now, we just need to put the blinds up. We went out looking for a new mattress today, went to 3 places comparing them. We both came back so tired, all that lying down. It was my cousin's 12th birthday so we went out for that after. Too much cake this week! Must of been one of them days... Hope you enjoyed your ice cream! 

Has Riley finished at nursery now ? Clairybell you are def nesting.. Try to rest too, you don't want to be too tired. Need to save all this energy!


----------



## claireybell

Oh will you not be bf in bed then? I always did, relaxing & cosy ha ha! Although saying that, when he was a couple months old, i did stsrt going in the lounge with tv on watching 2am showings of Smallville & The OC :) 

I bet the rooms will look lovely when officially finished with Blinds up :) Is hubs still not a fan of having any changing table in the bedroom no? You could always get one in replacement of a chest of drawers of yours? Use the drawers for your clothes & chsnge matt table ontop perhaps? 

Im in debate now of getting a Moses basket for the lounge Lol! Suddenly thinking, shes going to be so tiny & i cant hold her ALL the time & she wont fit in a baby bouncer for a little while & now im panicked, cant exactly just casually lay her on sofa while i dart off to the toilet lol! I may ask SO's parents if they still have the one we used last time & il buy all new bedding for it :thumbup: just hoping they've not sold it already.. :-/ was trying to save money by not getting one but i think we should now! 

Hope your cousin had a nice birthday :) Did you manage to choose a new mattress in the end though? I bet you couldve had a lil snooze on one of them ha ha! 

Oh i wont over do it on cleaning, bless you :hugs: il potter about kitchen over the coming week or so & thats it really, bedroom & bathroom were my main ones! I have nothing planned at all next week other than pop to my sisters for a cuppa :)


----------



## lins91

Hey ladies, I've been lurking on this thread for a few weeks and finally decided to join properly!
Me and my other half are TTC but I have recently had very irregular periods as I put on about a stone due to medication I was put on about 2 months ago. 
I'm just wondering if any of you ladies have ever used Vitex Agnus Castus tablets before? They're recommended for kick starting periods x


----------



## claireybell

Hi Lins & welcome :wave: 

We like lurkers hehe ;) 

I havent used it myself but someone i know did & her ff charts for regulating her cycles were great & you could always see the definate temp shift after ovulation :thumbup: i know when i used to work in a health & diet store (Holland & Barrett) we would sell lots of Agnus Castus for hormone regularity & women would swear by it! Definately worth a shot hun! 

How long have you been ttc for? Are you doing temp tracking/OPK's anything like that? X


----------



## claireybell

OMG im a Watermelon!! Still waiting for my geeky ticker to roll over!

Oooh Iak, hope everythings ok.. Not seen you on in couple of days & starting to wonder if you've gone into Labour..! 

& you Golden! Hope all is ok my dear :)


----------



## iak

Clairybell! No don't worry I'm still pregnant! Was really busy yesterday and when I did log in I was half asleep! I am a winter melon, what the hell is that ?! Bloody hell, baby girl is the size of a watermelon! You must be waddling by now. I remember when me and my sister were younger we used to carry these watermelons around that my dad used to buy acting like it was a baby. 

Well I have a glinder rocking chair and stool in the other room, so will make use of that. OH normally sleeps late so I'm sure he will be up when I'm feeding at night or will express later on and leave him some bottles :) I will probably end up feeding in bed, will see how I am feeling. I'm going to pick up the table changing tomorrow. I'm off out with my mum tomorrow. She is coming with me to buy the last bits. Need to get my bags sorted. Got a load to pick up from Next tomorrow but will taking some back as I got some bits from baby shower. Went into Gap yesterday and changed the sizes. I will be sorting out the room in the week once changing table is here. We need to order our mattress too, it can take up two weeks to come but we have a spare if it does take longer than expected. 

That's the only thing I don't like the wooden cots. I would of got one but they are not portable. We live in a three storey house so I would not be able to take it with me. The benefit of having a Moses basket. I'm sure you can buy a nice cheap one that you can leave in the sitting room. Have a look on precious little one.

I hope your cleaning spree went well and u r resting now! 7 more days to go! Size of a watermelon and a violin!! Got to keep us all updated if anything kicks starts. 

Is everything ready ? Countdown is on! When is your next mw app? Ahhhh so excited for you!!! We are off to a wedding, better start getting ready.


----------



## iak

Welcome Lins91! 

I haven't heard of it, but I've heard that sometimes doctors put you on the pill to kick start your periods, not great if you want you are trying to ttc but may help to get everything started. I've heard it helped some women. Have you had blood tests done to see if it is only due to putting on weight ?


----------



## GoldenRatio

Hey ladies I hav been trying to catch up but it's mostly about u guys getting ready for the baby lol I couldn't find any topic to join in for days hehe

CB baby s coming any minute ha! 

Nothing to report here, still pregnant (I hope) and don't have any major symptoms


----------



## claireybell

Haha Golden bless you!! Just jump in with any pg or general daily stuff hun! I like general chit chat hehe! When you'll be chatting & logging in overnights, il be doing nightfeeds so feel free :thumbup: just cooking dinner at moment so il do a reply back shortly ;)


----------



## claireybell

Hahaa i when i was a Winter Melon the other week i was like???!! Wtf!! Never heard of it!! Now Watermelon, im down with that ha ha!!

Oh glad your ok! Hope you werent too worn out from being a busy gal! Glad Gap exchanged them buts n bobs for you! 

Ooh a Wedding, lovely! Hope you guys have a lovely evening! 

SO's parents still have the Moses basket we used last time yay so we'll be using that one :thumbup: i can buy some new bedding for it now in cute lacy white or yello perhaps?! :) 

I do have abit of a waddle going now, if i start trying to walk faster, bump goes solid & i cant move its abit painful so i have to walk with a waddle almost a like i have limp or something Lol! Next few days il be lightly cleaning the kitchen & fridge out thats all im doing! Then it'll be an odd hoover here & there! I still need to go buy some Raspberry leaf tea! Its seems so final that il be drinking it & it msy bring on labour.. Dunno if im 100% ready for it but baby coming is happening one way or another eek! 

Yes yes you must pack your hosp bag lol im soooo one to talk! I bet your more organised than me :haha: when are you guys due to move to your own place? If its not for a while, after baby boy grows out of moses basket you coukd always get a Crib maybe? Not as big as Cots but lots bigger than moses baskets.. 

Il def keep you girls updated with any twinges & poss labour stuff!! Next mw apt is this Thursday! 40 wk apt arghhh!! 

Golden i just realised your ticker, a tata tot hehe! I LOVE those!! Glad to hear no major symptoms like bad sickness.. It could be easing off for you know & be one of the lucky ladies who has minimal pg symptoms! I was like that with Riley & quite smug about it.. Really bit me in the butt this pg though ha ha! 

Are you & hubs doing anything nice this wknd? Hope your taking it easy aswell :hugs:

SO's cousin is a hairdresser so she cut my hair this afternoon, its grown LOADS since my chop & colour beginning of June! Had sbout an inch off all over inc layers, feels lots lighter now :)


----------



## iak

Golden- always good to hear from you! 

Will you be having a 12 wk scan ?


----------



## iak

Just googled it.. I think it's a Chinese vegetable, commonly used in soup! I love watermelon, could eat it all day :) 

Good news about Moses basket! btw do all the fitted sheets fit a Moses basket mattress or should I measure the mattress before I buy them ? Did use sheets for pushchair too? 

I'm still debating whether to get some raspberry leaf tea, I have read mixed reviews about it. Maybe give it a go and see. We are hoping to have have moved by the end of the year, but need a new car too and want a holiday! So will have to see how things work out. In the meantime it will be good to have some help at home. 

Not going to buy a cot now, maybe in a month. Will see how quickly he grows. When did you buy Riley a cot ? Wedding was lovely, I wore high heels not that high, but by the end of the night my feet started hurting... Busy day again tomorrow. Off out to buy baby's things. I've been saying off the last couple of wks to make a list, but no list. I hope I remember everything! Will be relieved when this week is over. Next two weekends I want to do absolutely nothing but relax. Next week will be dedicated to putting last bits in place for the bubs! 

Bet your hair looks lovely. Have u had a good weekend ? Weather has cooled down!


----------



## claireybell

Its still warm here in Southampton but not as hot! My feet havent been as fat haha so thats a good thing :thumbup: wknds been ok, just at a kids party with Riley for Princesses & Superheroes hes running round & dancing like a nutter :)

Yeah all Mosee basket fitted sheets are stretchy one size & the size of the matrress may vary by an odd centimetre maybe but thats it! Go agead & buy some cute ones. With the pushchair, i used to lay a Muslin cloth under Riley just incase he spits up etc but if you have a carry cot buggy which faces you, you may want to get a soft mattress protector then a sheet ontop for abit of comfiness for baby boy :) 

We already had Rileys cotbed in the other bedroom, it was hiven to us from SO's brother, Riley went in it at 4-5 months old but in our bedroom after he outgrew the moses basket he was in a Travel Cot, was fine as lotsa space & it was comfy for him! Im hoping that by the time baby girl has outgrown her Crib, the bedroom upstairs will be livable as such & stairs are fitted so we can get a Cot up there, if not the Cot will be in our room :)

Hope shopping goes well & you remember all things you went for hehe! Wow you were brave wearing heels, i dont think ive worn heels in ages, my clumsiness il probs topple over Lol


----------



## iak

Ahh love the theme of the party. I bet Riley loved it and was super hyper! Hope you had a good time :) 

When are u planning to finish upstairs ? 

Shopping took 4 hours! We went to a load of different shops. Got everything apart from my bits for hospital bag and bath. Couldn't find one that I liked so may order the Mamas and papas one online. Went through everything when I got home and it's in the baskets to get washed. Got some stuff to take back haha! Brought too many bodysuits.

Noticed today that I had discharge that is thicker than normal and green in color... Hmm 

Oh I got the perineal gel from mothercare! Have u started using it ? Wanted to ask you- did you start using nappy rash cream on Riley straight after he was born ?


----------



## claireybell

Riley luuurved the party, he was more chuffed the fact there were 2 toy cars in his going home party bag with cake haha!! 

Upstairs should be finished in a few months time, before christmas hopefully & then the downstairs walls will be knocked through next year once we have decided on Kitchen & log burner etc ;)

Oooh diff colour CM.. Tmi i know but was it snotty looking? Only it could be mucous plug coming away or 'having a Show' as they say, give your mw a quick text/call & ask her! Have you had any af like cramps or painful achiness? Any sudden urges for having a poop..?! 

I think i did use some Sudocreme straight away as withing 2-3 nappies he was getting a red botty but it never did alot, i used to find that later on Metanuim cream worked a treat! Its a dry yellow paste & the thinnest amt on his bottom would prevent & clear up all nappy rash! I think il be costing her bottom with Vaseline for a water tight barrier, tricks of the trade ha ha! I have all lotions & potions at the ready :thumbup: 

I havent started using the gel yet but i think i will do tonight/tomorrow, only reason being i finally got treated for my BV (bacterial vaginosis) i had it just as i fell preggo & the mw said 'oh it'll prob clear up on its own' but mine NEVER does! I always need AntiB's for it, anyhow, they gimme the internal gel treatment which is dure t AntiB into your Vag but as it cleared it up, it gave me thrush! So ive now been treated for that but still having lil bits of Pessary paste coming out here n there from a few days ago but its nearly gone & CM is starting to look normal again! I didnt want to add any extra gel oils or potions to the mix in there Lol! 

I need to pester SO's parents as to when i can pick up Moses basket! I need to fet new sheets & bedding for it..!


----------



## iak

Aw bless him. He must of finished nursery now ? 

Sounds like the house is going to look lovely! I bet you are fed up with the work now but will be so nice when it's done. 

I don't know what it is, thinking about it I used the gel last night and I think it happened after. I can't remember my memory is actually terrible. I have actually had a sudden urge to go toilet, but I don't know if that was from the food from the wedding and normally do go after I have a coffee haha sorry for the info! What's BV? Anything to do with down there is a pain! 

I went to Tesco and got all my last bits for bag. Got Vaseline and sudocream. I have loads of little metanium cream. What does the Vaseline do ? What clothering for us would you recommend taking? My mum keeps saying take a nighter, but I'm not really a nighter person. She has given me one of hers to take and I've got one of mine haha. 

How are u feeling about Thursday for your mw app? Pregnancy journey is nearly over... Thinking about it, I'm feeling sad. Going to miss being a preggo. These last couple of weeks I think I should taken advantage of it haha. Last night my ribs were killing me! I thought he would of started moving down now more now, but nope his legs are still right under my ribs. It's sunk in now though that I am actually going to have to give birth and we are going to be parents!


----------



## iak

So I rang the midwife and she said it's completely normal. She said as long as no waters that come with it, it's fine at this point. She said it as only happened twice not to be concerned. I thought it didn't matter how many times it happened. The discharge has gone creamy now and I'm not experiencing any period pains. Def experiencing BH though! Nesting has kicked in too. I was cleaning until 1 am haha! Took it to another level! Started to wash all his clothes so will start putting them away. We still haven't ordered our mattress as OH is still debating what one to get. He is doing my head in! He has back problems so wants the right one. 

How is everything your end ? Any progress ? Will they examine you at the 40wk app.


----------



## claireybell

Hi girls sorry for poopy reply, have been busy & im off to Morher are to have an argument lol! I'l update later but basicslly they told me that my new stroller buggy & new carseat i have are compatible & ive buyed the adaptors & hey presto - they are not compatible! Ive googled & its the only one in that stroller range that doesnt fit or is not compatible with any carseat! So im livid as you csn imagine, nearly £330 odd on a travel system & it doesnt work!!! Being due Saturday they best sort something out grrr! I'l br off out in a minute so il post back shortly :thumbup:


----------



## iak

Clairybell! I was thinking baby was making her appearance!!! I have missed you! 

Oh no- give them a tough time. Best of luck with it. Let us know if you need any tips to p*ss them off... Don't mess with a 9 month preggo women haha. Make sure you don't leave that store without a solution.


----------



## claireybell

Uhh well, managed to get stuff sorted! Apparently Mothercare had no idea it didnt fit either, they phoned up Baby Jogger & told them their range needs to be more specific Lol! So, even though i had no box for the buggy but it was brand new folder up in the boot of the car unused, they exchanged & i paid the diff on another Baby Jogger stroller which is more sterdy & def adapts with our new carseat! They were apologetic & usually dont return without the box as they cant resell it but they said theywould sell is as 'ex display' :thumbup: pheeew! 

Haha i did think ' i bet Iak & Golden think bubs is on way' ;) no such movement ir anything really, how about yeself? Any frequent bowel movements? Im going very regular now like nearly twice a day lol so body is prepping i think eek! Not sure what they do at the 40wk mw apt either as ive never had one before, i may Google this..! 

Uhh BV!! Its basically a ph bacterial upset in ya vag & it has a funky odour & the cm is really creamy but liquidy & mines always brightly coloured aswell, i knew i had it as ive had it 2/3 times before but i get it bad & it so uncomfy to have sex! But all cleared up now, CM back to normal yay & no longer need to wear panty liners, woop!

I keep feeling sad aswell, although im being jabbed left & right, i know il miss it & i have such a waddle that looks like ive pooped myself :haha: - Hokden, you have all this to come my lovely ha ha! :) i think the leg jabs under the ribs is probs when they pushing down & legs getting stretched at same time maybe?! Hows your bumpy looking now? I bet you've popped right out aswell! 

My god i bet you ached after all that cleaning lol! I know i was in agony last week after blitzing the bedroom! I need to clean over kitchen & then general hoovering etc then im ready, i just ordered last 3 bits off of Amazon, moses basket all ready, although Rileys putting his toys in it as 'his babies' aww <3 

Is your hubs thinking maybe one if those memory foam matresses or like a Tempur one? We have a memory foam one, lovely.. I never want to get up usually ha ha! 

Hows things with you Golden girly? How long until your next scan? Is it early August? Hope your sickness has nearly passed :thumbup:


----------



## claireybell

Forgot to add, Vaseline will act as a protective water/pee barrier, just a thin layer :)

Ive took clothes wise (well packed lol) a really cool Wonder Woman nightie/long tshirt from Primark & some PJ's! As tshirt/nightie is better esp if you have a csectiin or end up needing a catheter as you wont be able to put pj bottoms on but after they temove it, you can wear pj's :thumbup: proper clothes ive packed, comfy new leggings, maxi skirt, couple vest tops & this orange thin strapped top from h&m & new flip flops & slippers, hospitals can get really hot esp on the maternity units/wards.. Im catering for uf i end up having csection again & need to stay in couple days :)


----------



## GoldenRatio

hehhe i thought u were giving birth CB! I log in and read but too lazy to write anything. I dont have any symptoms or sickness really, just tired and lazy all the time. 

I have gained couple pounds and my belly is huge due to constipation i think. I started wearing my bigger jeans, definitly saggy around my but my belly got more room to breath hehe. 

My appointment with obgyn is on Aug 4 and thats the day we will discuss the 12weeks scan and try to get that booked. Since im gonna be 11weeks by that day, i cant see her booking me 12 week scan so probably will be 14 week scan. If not my next scan is booked Oct 7 for 20weeks. 

I still havent found the hb with the doppler, iak when did you find it with a doppler?


----------



## iak

Pleased you got it all sorted and an upgrade! Wow you are going regularly, better than being constipated. How long did you have the BV take to clear up ? 

My bump has dropped. Is that normal 2 weeks before. I'm excited for my 38 wk app on Monday, got a few questions haha. Are you getting the regular jabs under ribs still ? Do u think baby has got lower? 

Yup We both want memory foam and some springs. We are looking but don't want to pay £800. So shopping around... OH got jealous yesterday about how organised the baby's wardrobe is! I said he was being so pathetic, he didn't even say it as a joke he was being serious. 

Have you got any of them sleeveless vests ? I brought some but don't know whether it's worth taking them back. I got newborn but don't think it will be warm enough to wear them. 

Aww bless Riley, he will have a real baby in there soon! How do u think he will react ? Thank you for the clothes list! I'm going to start packing my things..


----------



## iak

Wow nearly 10 weeks Golden- that's gone quick! Good to hear you are not feeling ill. Get plenty of rest. I had terrible constipation, I found when I increased my fibre it went. Basically live on weatabix haha 

I brought it when I was 9 weeks, so I think I found it when I was 11/12weeks but tbh I don't think that was the heartbeat that I was hearing. The hb should be really fast like galloping horses. I had search really low down around the side of my hips. You know when you find it, best sound!


----------



## GoldenRatio

Maybe im not putting it so low? i put it where the tech put during scan, just little over my pelvic bone


----------



## claireybell

Eee Golden your nearly 10wks :hugs: im sure you'll get booked inbfor that scan hun, they can still measure what they need to by 14wks! 

You could very well have an Anterior placenta Golden! If thats the case, it'll take abit longer to detect the hb esp if placenta is all around the front, babies tend to snuggle in against it! I wouldnt worry hun, just keep trying every few days.

BV cleared up after 3 days but its a 5 day course of Gels! I hate using internal applicators at the best of times but pg its scary as i never know how far in is safe Lol! 

Oooh post a bumpy pic or do a collage of your last one & bump now? We will see if bumpy looks lots lower hehe! Yes its def possible if you have, babies can arrive anytime safely after 37 wks! One if the ladies from ttc section who had her baby couple months back, she went into labour just before 38wks so its def poss! I dunno if mines dropped or not, il know for sure if she has tomorrow at mw apt whether shes fully engaged or not... Eek! I bet shes not, then i kniw she wont be here anytime immediatly lol! 

Jeeze, £800 memory foam mattress :shock: do you have a Bensons for Beds near you? Or look online they have a discount warehouse, we got ours there for around £300 :)

I have a few short sleeved & long sleeved best topsbut they ho great under long sleeved baby tshirts on chilly days so always good for that :thumbup: have you used your perineal gel anymore? I tried it last night but its just uncomfy getting fingers in there Lol! The outer massage bit was easy..


----------



## GoldenRatio

CB i cant believe u got 3 days! are u nervous or scared?


----------



## GoldenRatio

I have a emergency question! yesterday when we had sex, there was so much creamy cm on hubby so i was like its pregnancy, no biggy. But today i got yellowish glossy looking stretchy creamy cm. Got me worried?


----------



## claireybell

Im a lil bit of both tbh ha ha! Excited & the fear of the unknown.. Its weird! 

That all sounds ok Golden, sometimes the hormones surges & creates lots more stretchy, was it just stretchy - not like snotty nose gloop or anything? Sometimes it can be pieces of mucous plug but the body regenerates this constantly :thumbup: im sure its all good ;) or could be a mixture of hubbys & yours, sometimes doesnt show straight away .. :-/


----------



## GoldenRatio

It wasnt globby, just stretchy a bit like fertile mucus which i haven't had since i got pregnant. It could be left over semen from yesterday ha i never thought about that. 

I had some apricots, i feel like im gonna be able to poop today hehehehe

Im excited and nervous of you, make sure to inform us before delivery on fb! i want updates.


----------



## claireybell

I bet its most probs left over love juice :haha: 

Oh god Apricots, they'll def keep you going & make you fart Lol! I ate LOADS of dried ready to eat ones when pg with Riley i was so obssessed with not getting constipated but i was gagging towards the end of pregnancy! I cant touch them now.. :-/


----------



## GoldenRatio

ugh i know! they taste nasty and i hate eating them but i gotta do what makes me poop lol 

I called mom and asked her to cook some stuff that im craving hehe so i need to empty the tank before i refuel :blush::blush: 

I got some crazy cravings! thanks to fb and all the food pages i follow. I keep tagging DH and friends on food videos hehe DH texted me saying "U must be hungry" hehe


----------



## iak

Glad that's it's all cleared up for you. Will post a picture for you to have a look at. It may be just me thinking it's got lower. Optimistic thinking although not a lot is ready so it's best be stays in there for another couple of weeks. Need to get the Moses basket and pushchair up at the weekend. I'm sure that will keep us busy trying to figure out how to put it up haha. We went to bedson for beds the other day and tried some out, took some pictures of the ones we liked and decided to look online. It's like buying a bloody house! OH is majorly fussy. I suppose because our old one has given us such a back ache. We threw it out and now sleeping on our spare. What make do you ? 

I'm coming to the end of the washing now. Trying to be organised. I've put his 3+ months clothes away and now deciding where to put his blankets and muslins.. I feel like such a mummy now haha. I have used it twice before going to bed. Only once a day though it says twice, keep forgetting to do it in the morning. I know what you mean! I've been mostly doing it from outside. Let us know how tomorrow goes with the mw. FX she has moved down. 

Golden sounds normal. It's the hormones. A lot of new changes that you will be experiencing. I was constantly looking them up on google.


----------



## iak

Looking at the pictures, there's not actually much difference. Must of been how he was lying....
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 10


----------



## claireybell

I can def see the diff Iak! The most recent one baby is pushing right out front in an almost 'dropping' look! Mine was the same! Maybe we are starting to drop more than we think? Heres my quick bumpy snap but black is very figure hiding, i looked bigger yesterday ha ha

https://i1204.photobucket.com/albums/bb416/claireybell81/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zpst31gxdml.jpeg


----------



## claireybell

Hahaaa Golden 'empty the tank' lol!! Love it! Ooh what foods are you craving?? Food is all we have at the moment ;)

I have no idea what make Matress our one is, im pretty sure its memory foam but lovely n comfy :hugs: just off to mw in a few mins, im intrigued to see if shes lower down, i dont think she'll offer a sweep but i have last minute cleaning bits to do dont want baby here just yet ha ha!!


----------



## srobbins

So do you gals have a facebook page so we can keep up with each other after our babies are born? Do you have a group page set up?

I'm so excited to hold my baby girl! Not much longer for any of us! I haven't dilated yet but she is in position!


----------



## claireybell

Srobbins :wave: dya know what, thats actually a really good idea! I have NO idea how to set up fb closed group pages gor stuff like that though, Golden/Iak do you know? Or srobbins if you do, you can add me if you like, il private message you my details :)


----------



## claireybell

ooh is your baby engaged srobbins? Mw said today i am only about 2/5 engaged pfft but i guess she can sink in as the days go on...


----------



## iak

Evening girlies! 

Scrobbins, good to hear from you. We should set up a page or feel free to add me on fb. Private message me your name. That's what me, Clairybell and Golden have done. Good to keep in contact after babies are born :) good to hear baby is in position. Baby boy has been in position for weeks now.. Still got 2 weeks to go! I'm def onto spotting any signs 

Clairybell- yay 2/5 engaged. Tell me everything haha I'm so excited for you. Im going to make my bet soon! Did the mw offer you a sweep or give you any advice how quickly she will progress ?


----------



## claireybell

Its symptom spotting central over here ha ha!!

Well, i googled 2/5 engaged & so part of her head is still in pelvis but not quite half yet :( but when i said to Midwife so it could be a while yet she said not neccessarily as walking & climbing stairs, general pottering about makes the nestle down in there more or she could just jiggle on down so although 2/5 engaged it could happen at anypoint eeek!! Ive been achey & lower back achey this evening but nothing period achey, uhh! It was just a normal mw apt really, she said to me 'Did you want a sweep?' I said 'nooooooo'haha! She said its not offered usually until week 41 but some ladies ask so she thought she'd check ha ha! She will contact consultant midwife tomorrow as ive not heard from her, usually with prev csections they contact you to arrange details for inducement & possible csection if you dont get induced after the 12 days over etc.. 

Ive been sewing this evening :) i have a newborn hand knitted lemon yellow cardigan- soooo cute! But a button was really loose & one of the cuffs had come unstitched so i had me needle & thread out ha ha.. My sewing skills arent too shabby :haha:


----------



## claireybell

Just thinking also Iak, if i go into labour 11/12th August baby could arrive on your due date ha ha


----------



## GoldenRatio

omg all of you giving birth soon!!! and im here trying to pass 12 weeks hehe isnt that cute. CB i think baby s coming on Saturday i feel it :happydance: go for long walks, definitely makes u give birth ehehe


----------



## iak

Ahhh no to a sweep I don't blame you, you are 2/5 engaged so looks like there is progress. Just sit and wait. Maybe some long walks and loads of bding :) how did she examine you to tell you that she was 2/5? 

Btw how many outfits will you be taking for baby ? I may of asked you already, sorry... My memory is not too good these days. Me and OH were out shopping and I tried to look for raspberry tea leaf. He was like why do u want him to come early! Keep him in for another 3wks! Alright for some! I've been walking loads recently, I think that's why he has lowered more. 

I don't think you will last 11/12th August. Although it be cute if they came on the same day. How funny we could both compare labor pains haha I reckon mid next week or next weekend she will be with us. Omg! Eeekkk how exciting. Has it hit you that you will be pushing?! I had a moment last night and thinking "sh*t I'm going to have to give birth!" I had to explain to OH today that babies are full term from 37 wks meaning they can come at any point haha. Now he knows that he will be setting up the pushchair and Moses basket at the weekend.. Keep him busy :) 

Golden! Nearly 12weeks! Will u def be finding out the sex of the baby ? When will you be telling your family and friends ?


----------



## claireybell

I just saw this on baby centre & on Google images, 2/5 is more in than i thought!!

https://i1204.photobucket.com/albums/bb416/claireybell81/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zpsnjyqlbox.jpeg


----------



## GoldenRatio

Im gonna tell my dad and sister in law after i heard the babys hb. My appointment next week with gyno, she may use the doppler and make me listen to hb then i can tell ppl. If not im gonna have to wait for 12-14weeks scan. 

We finding out the gender for sure, and thats October 7th. 

Im gonna try the doppler again tonight, i watched some youtube videos. Seems like they angle the thing a lot. 

My belly is poping out i think, just above my pelvic bone? is that what happened to you guys? 

Will a stomach still grow even tho its missed miscarriage?


----------



## claireybell

Golden you'll be in 2nd tri in the blink of an eye hun! All of a sudden it goes reeeeeally fast & you like 30wks!! Eeee! You have all the best bits to come still, finding hb on your doppler, knowing babies sex & 'the quickening' feeling bubs first flutters & movements :hugs: tis lovely! <3 

Midwife can tell her engagement from the head positioning of how mych she could feel around my pelvic/pubic bone.. She laughed when i said noooooo to the sweep ha ha! 

Oh i checked with mw also, drinking Raspberry leaf tea doesnt induce labour but helps to tone uterus & helps regulate contractions :thumbup: I def kniw Heakth & Diet shops & Holland & Barrett sell the tea & in capsules! 

Im reeeeally hoping that the birthing pool is available as i want to try it out & see if it eases pain or keeps me relaxed in labour, i keep envisioning me dealing with contractions & forgetting i could be in the pool lol! I hope i dont poop or gove birth to another Haemmorroid LOL!!! 

I think i have 3/4 outfits packed with couple pairs of socks.. I want her looking cute in reds & flowery things aswell as newborn vest tops :) i have a really cute long sleeve vest top for her that says 'Best little sister in the World' awwww <3 i love Mothercare ha ha


----------



## claireybell

They usually find the hb after 11/12wks on doppler, my mw did :thumbup: 

Ah Golden bless you, its a worrying time the first couple months .. :hugs: but no, i dont think a missed mc you would grow bigger, sometimes ladies get minimal symptoms still & others have none! Im sure your fine :) 

Yeah my belly started popping out just above pubic bone aswell, when you lay flat out on your back you can usually feel the uterus rising if you place your hands around lower belly, theres a circular firmess from the growing uterus & baby :thumbup: i started feeling mine like that around 12wks or just before id say.. X


----------



## iak

I have just had a panic! Clairybell how many sleepsuits have u got in newborn size ? 

I have looked and he only has a few outfits and around 5 newborn sleepsuits. Surely that's enough.. Off to the shops tomorrow. I hate this whole newborn and up to 1 month size!


----------



## GoldenRatio

I feel like most babies grow out of newborn clothes in a week or two so I wouldn't get lots. 

Btw I found the hb with Doppler!!! So excited but DH said he felt bad pressing down on the baby to hear the hb so I'm not allowed to use the Doppler until September hehe rules and rules


----------



## claireybell

Hahaa nah baby is fully protected in there Golden :) they gave your skin, muscle, uterine wall muscle & a bag of water :thumbup: some midwives push around with dopplers & scan probes, its all fine :)


----------



## claireybell

Upon looking, i actually only have x1 newborn sleepsuit which is in my hosp bag Lol! I may grab a pack from Asda ha ha


----------



## iak

Well I went out and got a load of stuff again. Then thought oh god he is not going to wear it but only got two more newborn babygros, the others are 0-3 months. I got him the most gorgeous pramsuit, it's knitted.. It's so soft. Wish they done them for us haha. The sizing really confuses me! After 2 hours of shopping I thought should I take it back then thought this is my first baby, I deserve to go abit crazy! I was drying all his clothes and OH was like "how much have u brought!" He was not happy. Tbh I don't even think he has that much. Men and their little ways haha So pleased you found hb, you have to angle the doppler in funny ways to find it... Patience is a vitural! 

Golden- you guys sound such a cute couple! Baby is nicely snuggled in there, no hurting him/her. I remember when I went for my first mw appointment and she was seeing how he was positioned touching my belly. I was thinking you are going to hurt him touching him like that, but they are stronger than we think.

Hmmm I wonder what gender the baby is... I'm thinking girl! Although I ll take my guess if you have the 12/14 wk scan. Clairybell what do you think ? Aaaaa! Less than 24 hours til your due date!!! This time next week I reckon you will be chatting away about how baby is doing :) I agree, I decided not to bother getting any raspberry tea.. When it happens it will happens. They say walking and sex is the best thing, so will be doing plenty of that :blush: Aww she is going to look gorgeous! They do lovely little outfits for girls! Hopefully once labor starts, you can ring up and mention you want the pool before going in. 

Ouch BH! Having them whilst typing this... Thinking about it I better go sort hospital bag out. I brought OH a new pair of swimming trucks, as he mentioned he may want to come into the water! It was mentioned at one of the classes and he decided he may jump in too... We will see about that :happydance:


----------



## iak

Baby is def moving down. Been feeling constipated for the last hour with BH. I know I'm not constipated went to the toilet today. Really can't wait for my appointment on Monday with mw. 

Clairybell do you feel anything similar ?


----------



## srobbins

claireybell said:


> Srobbins :wave: dya know what, thats actually a really good idea! I have NO idea how to set up fb closed group pages gor stuff like that though, Golden/Iak do you know? Or srobbins if you do, you can add me if you like, il private message you my details :)

Ok I think I set it up right.... I may have to change it from Secret Group to Closed Group. The link is 

https://www.facebook.com/groups/1029176030511385/


----------



## srobbins

I'm not sure about how engaged she is but the doctor said he was pretty sure she had flipped down in position. I'm so ready for her to be here in my arms!


----------



## GoldenRatio

I cant see the group, maybe invite us?


----------



## srobbins

https://www.facebook.com/groups/1029176030511385/

Ok ladies try it again! :)


----------



## iak

Yay it works- thank you Scrobbins! Hope everything is going well :)


----------



## srobbins

iak said:


> Yay it works- thank you Scrobbins! Hope everything is going well :)

Yay! You are so welcome! We have been here for each other since the beginning I just want us all to keep in touch! Everything is going well. Just counting down! :baby:


----------



## GoldenRatio

hehehe found it! hehehe does it say august moms lol ur babies will be like 6-7 months by the time i give birth:blush:


----------



## srobbins

GoldenRatio said:


> hehehe found it! hehehe does it say august moms lol ur babies will be like 6-7 months by the time i give birth:blush:

It is for all of us to keep in contact with from this group. :)


----------



## claireybell

Oh cool, thanks srobbins! Just seen you sent a message also, il take a gander in just a minute ;)

My goodness i been cleaning like a trojan today haha! Kitchens all nice now & just want to wipe through shelves in fridge & then ready... Ahhhhhh chill out time! 

Iak i feel that sensation all the time lately, it weird! I have a pee & thrn feel loadsa pressure in my bottom lol like i slmost need to go but then i dont, im padding lotsa wind past few days aswell (sorry tmi lol) not smelly but i think shes pushing into the bowel, its strange feeling :-/ 

Haha i dont think SO will be hopping in the birthing pool with me, unless he starts getting bored! I cant deliver in it so i doubt he will tbh.. I bet your hubs will be wuick enough to jump out when he knows baby is coming down & out eee!! Did you start on hospital bag? 

Im having BH at moment, they're evil in the evening, they're hurting around my lower back at the moment uhhh & all in my groin! Srobbins do you get bad bh yet? 

Any one get any pins & needles sensations almost numbness just at top of bump under the bra area in middle just under breast bone? Very tingly sometimes! I googled & its stretching & baby pushing limbs up & trapping nerves, feels odd! Msinly when im sat down or leant right forward, if i stretch out or stand up it tends to go..! 

Im betting on me going overdue the full 12days, just be ause i cant imagine myself randomly going into labour :haha:


----------



## iak

Clairybell you need to rest before baby arrives! 

Yep I'm getting loads of gas too haha.. I ve been having BH since 5pm. I don't know whether to get checked or try to sleep and see if they go. If not got better by tomorrow may go to the hospital. 

Yeah I can't see OH getting into pool but his trucks will be packed.. How was OH when you had your csection ? I'm doing my hospital bag now. I know 11:30 at night. Some of the stuff is still in the dryer so need to get that out but baby's bag will be done. Clairybell I've had that numbness since around 25 weeks. I put ice there sometimes when it gets bad. I thought it would be something that went but it continued. It's a weird feeling. I don't think it is very common I tried looking it up when I first experienced it and couldn't find a lot on it. Asked the mw and she said it's the pressure. Mine gets really hot sometimes. 

I doubt you will go 12 days over, I'm thinking next week. Are u all ready ?


----------



## claireybell

Ooooh Iak, are they feeling painful or crampy at all? Are the regular??


----------



## iak

Painful and crampy. OH is in central London. Don't want to go in atm. Will finish my bags and try and rest. If not better by morning will go in. I've had them all throughout the day on/off. Surely it can't be anything.
If they were real contractions wouldn't I be in agony? They are painful but I wouldn't say I can't deal with it


----------



## claireybell

Ahh bless you packing your bag ready.. Last minute panic pack lol i hope you get everything in there hun! :)

Oh ive been cleaning but really pottering tsking it easy, just an odd hr here n there, nothing since 11 this morning! 

Im all ready now eeee! Everything packed apart from iphone & charger & my make up hehe! Is your Moses basket ready & set up? 

srobbins are you & hubs all ready?


----------



## claireybell

Oh noooo.. Not nessessarily hun, if crampy you could possbe in early labour arhhhh!!!! If you still getting them now, time how often they are, my friendsbaby was breech & she was booked for a csection, she felt crampy achey on/off all day & in end went to hospital, she was nearly 8cm dilated & too late for csection! She delivered breech..! Just saying, keep an eye on them hun :) how exciting! Ee! You could always ring your Maternity labour ward for advice?


----------



## iak

Yes definitely last minute pack haha. Are you taking any muslins with you ? Do they swaddle them in hospitals? What would you recommend ? Taking one cellar blanket is that enough or should I take two ? 

I am panicking now. I'm resting in bed now- calling it a day, will finish packing if tomorrow. They have started to ease off abit, but I do think i am loosing my plug or maybe just dirty color discharge. I'm trying to remember how period cramps were, feels like ages ago now. 

Will set up Moses basket tomorrow along with pushchair! Still have to order our mattress. That something else that needs to be done tomorrow! Got any plans for tomorrow except due date ? Hehe


----------



## iak

Well there is progress. Decided to go and try sleep it off and wait for OH, woke up to the pain. Went to the toilet this evening and wiped and mucus blood. Pain continued, I panicked so we went to hospital. On the way there I was timing it and it was roughly every 10 mins. Told mw and she said you wouldn't examine me until it's every 2-3 mins and that its best to call before coming. Showed her the picture and she said def a "show"

So will be ringing before I go in now, atleast she checked baby. Bit p*ssed off that she couldn't examine to me check but it's a waiting game now. I really hope I'm not in this pain for the next 2 weeks. I'm going to try and get some Zzzz...


----------



## claireybell

Oooh i think you'll be having baby boy before my baby girl OMG!!! :) so did the hospital examine you then? Any dilation yet?? Eee! How you feeling this morning? Was you hubs like 'omg its happening' panic! :haha: sp many questions lol

Tbh i never packed any cellular blankets with Riley or this one lol the hospital supplies blankets but saying that, i think im going to pop the pink one in my bag now ha ha! But i always think that unless the hospital is a private one & not nhs, they will most probs have other supplies of things we forget to take esp if we were to arrive in a mega emergency like baby coming now :)

Yup due date 40wks today & not so much as a twinge lol! Look at my ticker, a Pikachu hahaaa


----------



## iak

Sorry Clairybell! I have taken your due date! I'm in labor!


----------



## claireybell

OMG!!!! Ahhhh i knew it!! How is it? Lol! I really hope it all goes well hun, smoothly as possible! Thinking of you & keep us all posted ahhh :) :) :)


----------



## claireybell

I was just thinking, i wonder if baby girl arrives on your due date Iak? Lol! Or 4th August - her original due date from LMP! 

Good thing your OH never went away on his trip to see his Dad..! You told him babies arrive early hehe! Hope all is going well :hugs:


----------



## iak

Hey girlies! 

Baby boy arrived today at 19:57. Weighing 5.14lbs/ 2.645 kilos. I had a waterbirth, all is well. Thought I'd let you all know whilst inlaws are visiting. Can't believe he is here 2 weeks before due date. We are so in love!
Will upload a picture tomorrow :) 

Hope you are all well. Clairybell can't believe he arrived on your due date!


----------



## claireybell

Ah amazing news Iak! Congratulations to you both! Eagerly awaiting pics :) hope it wasnt too painful as we were both fretting :-/ glad to hear all is well, i bet hes gawjus <3

Haha & on my due date! ;)


----------



## GoldenRatio

Congrats Iak! Can't wait to see him.


----------



## claireybell

Aww Golden your a 10wk Ferrero Roche hehee


----------



## GoldenRatio

Hehe cute ha! I love ferreros. 

I was playing volleyball today, and of course the ball hit my belly lol what are the odds. It was higher up my belly button so didn't hurt, I should be okey?

Do you think the baby s coming anytime soon?


----------



## iak

Morning girls! 

Thank you for all your congratulations! 

So aftter I sent the message about me going to try and get some sleep. I couldn't sleep, the pain was getting worst. I took painkillers and they didn't work, took a bath and they helped abit but not really. Tried to sleep but couldn't. I couldn't even go on the birthing ball because the pressure. I went to the toilet and there was a massive plug of blood along with a watery blood discharge. I thought that was my waters. I went to finish my bag and done the Moses basket and then we left. At around 11:30 we were at the hospital. Got examined and my waters hadn't broken at that point but I was 4cm! I was so happy! Haha I was saying to OH , mum and my sister on the way to hospital we may be coming back. 

Baby was born at 19:57 so was in active labor for 8 hours. We had the best midwives I could ask for they went over their shift to see baby born. I am so happy I could have a water birth ( was meant to go to the workshop next Friday haha- will take a miss on that one!) the water really helped and got in/out to walk around and have something to eat. The only thing about the water birth is that you can only have gas and air, but they say the first 4Cms are the worst, so as I was 4cm when I went in I was fine with the gas and air. Me and OH were eating KFC whilst I was 6 cm. Midwives said I progressed really well, they say first babies Labour are 10-12 hour. So was extremely lucky. I can't believe I was debating whether to stay at home for longer. Have to say def go with your instincts. You will know the time. OH was like you are fine you can't be in Labour. when we got there I said to him straight "I told you!" Baby's body came out quickly, so was really nervous about the tears. I controlled the head really well but when it came to the body I was just overwhelmed. I got checked and luckily... Nothing apart from two grazes that will heal by themselves. So no tears and nothing needed to be done. I couldn't tell you how relieved I was hearing that. 

OH was so good and supportive. I couldn't of asked for anyone better. I was shocked how well he dealt with it all. He is currently snoozing next to me now, bless him. 

Baby has no name atm but we will discussing it later today. Once I'm home I will post a picture. Will be discharged once baby has established feeding. Any tips or advice ? 

Clairybell how are u feeling ? I still can't get over how he was born on your due date haha. I hope you don't last until 13th August. Come on baby girl! Your baby and bump friend wants you to join him! Keep us updated!


----------



## claireybell

Im sure its ok Golden, unless you start feeling iffy bubs is well protected & it was higher up in the tum :)

Mmm i LOVE Ferrero Roche's haha! I could eat a whole tub to myself :haha: im not feeling anything tbh, no aches, cramps or twinges just nothing! SO was trying to get jiggy this morning but i just wasnt feeling it.. Maybe i should just to try & see if anything starts moving lol! Put out for the cause ha ha!!

Iak you did amazing girl :thumbup: & just a couple of grazes aswell thats awesome!! Silly question but how were the contractions whilst in active labour? I guess the pain is diff for everyone! 

With feeding, if your unsure, keep asking midwives if the latching on is correct, baby shoukd be nose to nipple & have his tummy laid on you or 'tummy to mummy' i remember! But keep at it, if you have colostrum coming out that should surfice him for a day or 2 before milk comes in, you'll know when it does! You'll wake up to rocks as boobs ha ha!! 

Eating kfc in labour made me laugh haha! We actually hadcthis for tea yesterday afternoon :)


----------



## GoldenRatio

Iak! Sounds like you were like a pro hehe I only seen sil giving birth and it was a 16hours long hot mess. I'm glad everything went well!!

How does he look now? Does he look like his dad? Blue eyes or no? And most importantly does he hav hair?? I'm so curious to see

With breast feeding, don't give up! Don't buy a pump and don't use bottle. Whatever u do first month, baby gets used to that. He will eventually latch on. Also don't hold him too much, they get used to sleeping on ur arms and will cry for it all the time. I'm sure we all wanna hold our babies 24/7 but in couple months, u will be sleep deprived holding him all night. That's all the tip I can give since I never been a mom, these are just the thing my sil did wrong hehehe


----------



## claireybell

Riley used to fall asleep feeding on me & i always fell alsleep aswell, id sleep sat upright ha ha


----------



## iak

Thank you. Feelimg really tired but just can't sleep. I think it's the shock and the excitement that he has arrived. I keep checking to see if he is ok temperature and he is sleeping ok. Clairybell how often were u feeding Riley on breast ? 

Thank you both for the advice. Hopefully milk will come in soon. I'm still in hospital, I think we are being discharged tomorrow. I decided to stay an extra day. 

He is already a character, he has the funniest cry. His clothes are big for him, have sent out my mum to buy him a few babygro as newborn is from 7.5/7.8lbs. We still need to decide a name! That is a priority tomorrow :) golden will post a picture tomorrow. OH doesn't think he looks like him, but I think he does. He has lots of hair and dark blue eye. 

Clairybell- get busy in bed! OH believes that may of set things off. Also I think I took my nesting too far. Hadn't sat down for the last week and on Monday I had green mucus, don't know if I mentioned it. I think they come when they want but I do think sex def helps. Contractions were very quick and intense from 6 cm. Mw said first 4cm is the hardest, although I was at home and that point. The pressure in my butt was unbelievable, that's another sign. If you are going to have gas and air, start as soon as the contractions start. At points you may want something stronger and they will ask but just remember if you want a waterbirth you can have anything else. I think everyone's pain torelance is different. If you get a chance to get in the water, go for it! It was really soothering. They said childbirth is a pain you will never experience and they are bloody right! The best prize is waiting for you on the other end. I hope things progress. When is your next mw app? 

I'm exhausted, going to get some sleep. Looking forward to going home tomorrow. Had visitors non stop yesterday and today..

OH videoed the birth & started watching it. I had to stop a couple minutes into it, I started crying. I think I will wait until my emotions settle abit haha.


----------



## claireybell

Hahaa those pg hormones! I bet you were like OMG i cant believe he came outta me <3

Omg i was feeding Riley constantly in those first few days before Milk come in, there stomach is the size of a marble so it fills & empties tlrrally quickly but it grows quickly aswell, amazing really :)

We had some jiggy this morning & i felt so sore after as everythings inflated down there lol & then i was thinking 'what will i be like after a baby comes outta my place' ha ha sore wouldnt compare i bet :haha: did your mum pick up some 'early baby' baby grows ok? 

Next mw is this Friday & i gave in & buyed some raspberry leaf tea haha! I need to gear myself up to drink it without feeling like im inducing labour lol! Did you get any sleep last night at all? Hope you got discharged ok .. 

Cant wait to see pics hehe!


----------



## iak

I hope it gets things moving. Two days before labour started, OH said it he smelt "different" haha. I wonder if thats a "sign." Yeah my mum picked up some from Asda for up to 6lbs babies. Fits perfectly, don't think he will be in them for too long though. 

Let me know raspberry tea goes, thank god I didn't buy any the other day. Although would like to try it. What will happen at mw app on Friday ? Let's hope u don't have to go. 

Need some advice- milk has come in today, rock hard not a lot is coming out when feeding. Baby is getting frustrated. Do u think I should express some ? Also he keeps falling asleep whilst feeding. Mw told me to strip him which helps but I feel
Like he is not getting enough. How long is he meant to be on there for ? 

I gave him some formular as he was not feeding and he brought it up last night. Mw will be coming round today


----------



## iak

No name yet... But here he is!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 37.7 KB
Views: 14


----------



## srobbins

iak said:


> No name yet... But here he is!

OMG!! He is so adorable!!!! Congrats iak!!!! :hugs:


----------



## GoldenRatio

Awwww he is so cute and tiny! Definitely looks like his dad.

Iak don't worry about baby not feeding enuf, ur milk will come soon. Formula is not good for newborn babies, really hard on their stomach. That's how it all happened for my sil too, we were worried that baby wasn't feeding enuf and she started giving formula then started pumping and baby got used to the bottle.

Im pretty sure it takes at least a week for mom to supply enuf milk and it's all normal. Ur mw will tell u that too. Don't worry and don't give up!!!


----------



## claireybell

Omg he is a lil beaut Iak! Gawjus! Well done to you & your man! I love how much hair he has aswell :)

Just leave him on your boob as longas he likes espin the early days, i used to go & pull Riley off & he'd start suckling again ha ha! Yay for Milk coming in :thumbup: Have you tried massaging your boob as hes trying to feed hun? Sometimes thats pushes a bit more Milk out, have they checked him for tongue tie? The lil connecting bit of tissue under the tongue can be too tight sometimes & they cant always get alot of Milk out, def worth a check from midwife if not already done so :)


----------



## claireybell

Def dont give him bottle just yet if you want to keep trying Breastfeeding, just as Golden girl said, milk comes out quicker with a bottle& they font really have to try to drink it, he probs wont want boob much afterwards otherwise.. If you do end up bottle feeeing, Aptamil is a really good one :thumbup:


----------



## iak

Sorry for not being on here as much.. I'm exhausted I think since Saturday I have had around 5 hours sleep in total. Who said newborns were easy. I ve made the mistake of not resting when he rests and also we have been getting visitors everyday. Baby has not been sleeping well for the last three days and has been screaming most of the night. We think it's because he has not been feeding well during the day. I gave in and started expressing and topping up with formular. Annoying but his hunger comes first and needs to be feeding regular. I am breast feeding in between feeds when he is not as hunger. Baby is still nameless! Hopefully be having a name soon :) it's hard, I have so many names for a girl haha. Apart from that I am loving being a mummy!

How are you all getting on ? Clairybell any news? Is your mw app tomorrow ? Let us know how it goes? As we now have the fb group I will be posting on there more, be good to get the group going haha


----------



## claireybell

Tbh Iak, i very rarely slept inbetween Riley sleeping! All that 'you should nap when baby naps' nah.. I used to have a shower & whip the hoover round to feel normal Lol! You will get a routine going in notime, its all new hun & your doing a great job :thumbup: 

Sorry lil man isnt sleeping/feeding that great, id of ended up doing the same as you if he wasnt feeding that much & as long as hes getting food/milk thats no1 priority! Hope the expressing is going well though! 

Can you hubs ask people to kindly refrain from coming around as much at the moment so you can all rest for a few days? Its very tiring :hugs:

Nothing from me yet girls! Tea, sex.. Nada! Zip! Still getting rock solid braxton hicks mainly in evenings though, they were aching around my back earlier but i think its how i was sat on sofa, nothing since lol! Midwife apt at 4pm tomorrow, not quite sure what happens but she'll offer me a 'membrane sweep' i wasnt sure if i wanted one or not as they can be quite uncomfy & painful if cervix isnt ready or even started effacing but theres noway of knowing it is really, i guess i could ask her to feel for that first maybe?!


----------



## iak

That's all I keep hearing but as soon as he goes to sleep, I am catching up with everything else and then preparing for when he wakes up. I've lost over a stone since Saturday I think that's because I've haven't hardly sat down. Good news- baby slept last night woke up every 4 hours for his feed. Twice in the night. We are so relieved! I've started expressing milk, topping up with an occasional formular and breastfeeding too. He gets really fussy on the breast to start off with but after he has some feed he latches on straight away. The mw advised me to get nipple shields which have helped too. If you express does that keep your milk supply going ?

I'm off to look at the sleepyhead and change some clothes for smaller baby as newborn is still big. He is so dinky but has really long legs haha. Yeah hubby is not too happy about all these visitors, he is tired too but we both got a good night rest. My mum and sister watched him while we got some rest and some time together. Strange but I really missed spending time together, I started crying yesterday when he went out. Don't know what happened to me. It's been non stop since Saturday but we are getting into a little routine now. 

Good luck for later on.. Hope it all good news. Get her to have a feel and then decide on the sweep. Might get things moving. I said she would be here by this week so baby girl better start making her way out. I think she is aiming for the 13th haha. You must be so uncomfy. Have you tried going for a long walk ?


----------



## GoldenRatio

ahhh iak! dont worry, the routine will come in a month or so. After 3-4 months they do sleep all night hehe

Unfortunately pump doesnt keep the supply like breastfeeding does. Apparently when baby sucks it, it makes u produce more milk than pump and that might be because of the heat from babys mouth or i donno. 
Get nipple shield and force him to breastfeed so he doesnt get used to the heavy flow of the bottle. How many oz a day can u pump? try dill and yogurt, sil said it makes lots of milk. 

I had my doc appt yesterday, she ordered blood tests for checking for down sydrome but she said that we dont need an other scan. So after all, i couldnt get the scan :cry: gotta wait for 20weeks, but she found the hb with doppler and said it was healthy.

I noticed the hb was slower than what i found last week, so baby is growing properly (i hope)


----------



## claireybell

Ah Golden your an 11wk Donut Hole hehee ;)

Thats rubbish about no scan hun, sorry :( but they can test for downes with blood & let you know the risk factor so thats still good! You could always see about having a gender scan done around 16/17 wks before 20wk scan? Or pay for a private one? October will be here in a blink of an eye :thumbup: Baby girls hb is always diff at each mw appointment aswell! 

Bless you Iak, its sleep deprivation & hormones, i cried the first night home, riley was crying, SO was sound asleep & my hair was wet from shower & i was a mess, i just cried for what felt like hrs but its good to release! You should have mw or health visitor pop round this week or wknd if not had already hun :hugs: so glad you guys managed a few hrs sleep though & your mum helped out bless her..

Goldens right about the bf & expressing, unless you express exclusively from begininning your boobs get used to the demand of what baby needs, weird how our bodies do that, you may still get some milk from expressing & bf but not as much as what you would if you were doing just the one.. Honestly, which ever isceasiest for you & baby & hes getting Milk & feedings, dont feel bad :hugs: 

I did a walk couple days ago.. But after like 10 mins my belly goes mega hard & i have to keep stopping.. Ouchy! But.. Mw today, so i didnt opt for the sweep as im a scaredy cat Lol! But she booked me an induction for next Thursday - my 12th day over my due date! But i see the consultant on tuesday in the afternoon next werk to discuss induction and/or if i want to just book in for a csection! She booked the induction because there was a slot & i may just say f**k it & go with it & see what happens! But.. Me & SO had sex this afternoon after back from midwife, well, if 30 seconds counts as sex? HAHAA!! He was horny & i need it for the cause so i kinda just took it lol! Anyhow, since then braxton hicks are constant & bit ouchy & im having butt pressure & achiness in my bum cheeks, sex never done that before! Im keeping an eye on it.. We been out all day today, mooching atound shops & took Riley to the park so maybe things are happening hmmm...!


----------



## claireybell

Are you & hubs finding out the babies sex Golden?


----------



## GoldenRatio

Yea we can pay for private 3D scan at 18weeks but DH wants to save the 3D for later. He is so annoying!!!!

Anyways we will find out the gender for sure, i gotta know everything, dont like surprises. 

I feel like baby is coming out soon CB! just enjoy the last days of freedom hehe. How do you guys even have sex!! Every position hurts me, when he is on me my stomach gets suffocated and when im on him, i think it hits my cervix because i get cramps:dohh:


----------



## claireybell

Yay for finding out the sex! I must admit, i did like the not knowing but the uncontrollable urge to find out hits you after you have a scan lol! 

Omg we very rarely jig lately! If anything, im ontop with my back facing SO as its more comfy & i can control the movements but this afternoon - hahaa you'll laugh! In the bathroom up against the sink with my foot wedged up on toilet seat LOL! Very romantic, only a 30sec wonder ha ha!!


----------



## GoldenRatio

woaaa that sounded so graphic :blush: hehhe maybe thats why he only lasted 30secs. I wish! DH takes so long, to point that even my pregnancy cm dries up. I just think i have super low sex drive right now and im making excuses hehe. 

DH just cant resist my new figure, i got pamela anderson quality boobs and my butt started to stick out more:holly:


----------



## iak

Clairybell, sounds like things are moving down there! I think you will def have baby by induction if not by Tuesday! My prediction I have feeling tomorodw or Monday :) 

How are u feeling today ? My pains started with pressure in my but on Friday then lost my Saturday morning around 1 or 2 am, then again at 9am and by the time I got examined at 11:30 I was 4 cm! Things can progress very quickly! I hope it is the same for you.

Can't believe it's been 1 week already! Baby is def more settled! I'm expressing and making formula, along with breastfeeding. He is so fussy with the breast but he takes it for a few minutes. Any advice on how I can get him to nurse for longer ? I'm thinking about going to a class next week. Today I have said is the last day for visitors, been all week. Abit of joke. 

I went to go and look at the sleepyhead yesterday but they said it can't be used in a Moses basket because it's too big so saved myself £110, I brought a mattress from mothercare instead

Been feeling abit emotional today, me and OH had an argument about the names and he had a go at me saying he "feels like he is in the background"


----------



## claireybell

Ooh all the curves in all the right places hehee i love being preggers, before my bump started looking quite prominent my boobs looked massive aswell lol but now in comparison they seem an 'ok' size.. They aint fulla milk yet though HAHA! 

Usually SO is pretty good & last about 15-30mins, not a huge time but its fine :) when they're drunk its awful, its like the neverending goal & just never gets there lol! 

My drives been a bit blah for couple months now, all the extra weight & feels all uncomfy & puffy down there :-/


----------



## claireybell

Oh Iak big hugs hun :hugs: 

Hubby is probably overwhelmed by everything hun & if hes not directly involved feeding which SO wasnt with Riley in the first few wks as he was always on me, its just an adjustment & it will be ok.. Takes time to get to know each other <3 if im honest me & SO argued so much the first year after having Riley, i hated it but we're loads better now, just take time to sit with each other & cuddle when you can :thumbup: 

Ah wow good job you never purchased the sleepyhead in the end! 

Cant believe your lil dude is 1week old already! Dont forget that as soon as uou register him & get birth certificate, send it recorded delivery to Tax Credits along with child benefit claim form, £82 a month :thumbup: its abailable for every child! They send it back recorded aswell! 

The only thing id say is keep popping him on your boob in between feeds to encourage the breast feeding, Riley never wanted a newborn dummy straight away & kept spitting it out, probs as it was too big for his mouth maybe?! thats why he liked the boob more i reckon ha ha! 

Not alot going on with baby today pfft abit deflated tbh! After i woke up last night after falling asleep on sofa, nothing really! Bit achey after strawberry picking today but nothing else, the odd bh thats it! May have some more 'boom boom' later lol see if it does anything, im drinking the tea now aswell, fx'd domething happens..


----------



## claireybell

Names are always tough though! We argued over that aswell last time & i got compared to his ex as controlling & never listened! I raged that afternoon!!


----------



## iak

One of those days, been arguing all day. His family are coming over and whenever he organised something with them he gets so stressed don't know what it is. 

I know, this time last Saturday he was nearly born! Amazing experience, part of it I would do it all again except the pain. We have it all on video and I can only watch bits of it atm as it makes me so emotional and I start crying. 

I'm putting him on after I give him abit of feed, but he doesn't nurse for long. They have breastfeeding sessions that I may attend. When did you start taking Riley out ? 

Ahh bet you are fed up. Do you feel like you will make the appointment on Tuesday ? 
I have heard pineapples help, but they say sex is the best. Even recommended by the doctors. I believe sometimes if the baby is not ready, then nothing will help. It really is a waiting game! Feel for you hunny. Not long now. Enjoy these last days as a family of 3.


----------



## claireybell

Thats probs how i feel when i watch One Born every Minute, blub blub i cant help it <3 

I think Riley was about 1-2wks old, i walked to local shops etc but weather was lovely & i wasnt stsying indoors for noone & my sister lives around the road from us so it was drop in visits! 

You guys probs be doing much better when all the visitors have stopped, its knackering! SO's parents popped around after i got home & Riley was crying when his Step mum was holding him, i cracked & started crying as she was refusing to pass him back as he wanted me, in the end she did & stopped crying instantly! That was horrible, id never do that to someone who just had a baby! SO was not happy! Anyhow.. Once you guys are you 3 of you bonding together it be lovely :) You should all 3 of you go for a nice walk & have a picnic, baby can snooze whilst you both have some time together, Rileys been a real nightmare being naughty & mouthy/cheeky & just being ignorant these past couple weeks! Hes def missing nursery & preschool those few days a week! A lil bit dreading when baby arrives but il involve him in everything with her :thumbup:

Does baby boy cry alot inbetween feeds? Hes not got Colic or anything? Its very common, i used Infacol with Riley with every feed before boob & bottle when he starred, just eases the trapped air in there & helps burping. 

I have had some Pineapple the other day actually but gives me heartburn uhh! Softens the cervix app.. I wont be having any 30secs of wonder this evening now as SO is asleep on sofa ha ha oh well, may have to sort myself lol but its really the mens Semen that encourages labour more than anything..!

Be nice if she does arrive on her own, i dont want to be induced on Thursday but il think about it! I may just ask for booked csection if she dont arrive by Thursday, its a shame as my midwife is lovely & she very rarely does a hospital shift as shes more of a community mw but shes working 8pm - 8am tonight! Be lovely if it happened quick & i had her deliver the baby :hugs:


----------



## iak

Aww i now know how it feels when they say your emotions might be all over the place. Sometime all they want is their mummy even at such a young age, they can smell us. I said yesterday was the last day, got a few messages asking to come and see him today and next week, but have said no. We have a family surprise party for my uncle next month, so they can see him them or within in the next couple of weeks. Literally been one goes and one comes. They just sit there eating and holding him. I understand that it's lovely holding him but let him sleep! 

No he doesn't cry in between feeds but he has gas! I go to change him thinking he has done something but nope, just gas haha stinky little boy. He loves his massages, lies their making the cutest sounds. He has settled down a lot. Been waking up every 3-4 hours for feed. Yesterday i found he has wanted more, I think he is having a little growth spurt. 

Riley must know that baby is approaching and probs want more mummy and daddy time. He is out of his routine too, my nephews play up when they are off school/nursery. Do you have a lot of friends with children the same age as him ? Put your feet up and rest, let OH take over.


Hmmm I've ran out of ideas for you. Has your bump dropped? Remember I sent you that picture last week when I thought my bump dropped. Didn't even drop that much just noticed abit of a difference, so look out for any signs also your discharge. 

You will have to find out her schedule for the week :)


----------



## claireybell

Well at least you guys have put ye foot down to no more visitors at the moment! Give you all a break! & theres no pressure to entertain which even when non pregnant/non new mummy is tiring anyway! 

Avatar piccy is soooooo cute! <3 

Bumps not really dropped much more tbh, maybe i gave a very small pelvis? Lol

But, as you lost buts of your mucus plug il ask some things as i had some odd CM about 10-15 mins ago..! Was abit achey in bed this morning but nothing major, eased off after i peed, so anyway i felt a sudden 'splurge' down there! Its was tons of creamy yellow white CM but it was kinda stretchy?! Not all of it but i know its not sex related as never had it yesterday in the end! I know you had some greeny yellow, was it creamy stretchy aswell? Or globby snot like? Sorry its tmi & its before 10am.. Just looking for signs really Ha ha! Its probs nothing but i guess il look out for some more & see what happens.. 

Oh your def right about the playing up when no nursery etc & he knows new baby is anytime now, maybe it is last minute attention seeking, i hate SO telling him off, Riley gets upset & then i do but he cant get away with being bratty! Hey ho! Roll on school in september ha ha


----------



## iak

I found that week I got an increase in discharge. I don't know if you remember but the Monday I got green mucus like snot and then the Saturday morning I officially lost the plug at 2/3 am and then again the whole lot at 10 am. The day before I felt really achy and pressure down there. I thought it might be just that things were preparing not that I would be giving birth within 24 hours. I remember reading you will know when the time comes and I was scared to think I wouldn't and end up giving birth in a strange place, but you know! Remember not everyone loses their plug or water. After I lost the plug in the morning I got some watery discharge with blood, which I thought were my waters but my waters went when I was in the water around 1- 2 hours before he arrived, the strangest feeling ever! It's like a big pop! 

I can't believe your still pregnant, I miss my bump. I actually can't imagine life without the little one now. I tried to go to a breastfeeding support group this morning , got there and went to the wrong place.. Waste of time. Did you find Riley to feed more when he was around a week old ? He is waking up sometimes every 2 hours instead of his usual 3/4. Although got a good rest last night he only woke up once at 4 am. 

I'm sure you will get into a routine quickly with them both, is hubby taking any time off work ? The first morning that OH wasn't here today, I've never showered and got ready so quickly before haha. Make up was done within 1 minute haha. 

Your right about the visitors, OH family came round on Saturday. The next day I got a message from mil asking me what was wrong with me and why was I so tired. OH mentioned it too, that I was not my chatty bubbly self. I felt like sh*t like "I'm tired I have hardly slept for the last week!" 

How are you feeling today ? What will happen tomorrow at the consultant app ?


----------



## happylady22

Hello everybody i have a question i had my period on july 14 2016 and my period is due next week i have ovulation on the 24 of july so on saturday i has some spotting so i was reading on implantation bleeding can happen one week before the next period. So i would like to know have anyone had this before and if so what was the out come of it


----------



## claireybell

Hi Happy & welcome :hugs: 

When i was pg with my son i had implantation bleeding & it went on for weeks on end at least until i was 10-11wks pg! It started around 5dpo although for this early i probably ovulated abit sooner than i thought! I tested at 9dpo & had a reeeally faint bfp! So yes, its very possible your pregnant! My friend is having the same thing right now & im trying to get her to test but i think shes scared Lol! She ovulated on or around 24/25th July & had 1.5days or reddy/brown last week & nothing since! 

This pregnancy i never had implant bleeding but 6 days before period was due i had 2 days of bad low back ache & period cramps but it was waaay too early for my period so i tested, 10dpo faint bfp :thumbup: anything out of the ordinary for you can def be a pg signal! Good luck :) When do you plan on testing??


----------



## claireybell

Omg i know shes dragging her heels in there lil madam! Lol! I have had increased creamy CM for the last few days & after i woke for a pee earlier this morning i got back in bed & had some period cramping, very mild but it was def there then it went after 10mins! I have the consultant at 13:45 today do i wont request a sweep or anything but may ask if they can see have effaced my cervix is as if its looking ready to go maybe i will ask for a sweep or go for the induction on Thursday morning as it may trigger things with the Pessary or gel, i really dont want the hormone drip, eek! I'l see what they say today & if nothing happening at all in there & cervix is not even effaced il book the csection! I'l keep you girls posted on that :thumbup: 

I was bf Riley every 2-3hrs for the first few weeks, your lil dudes stomach has increased in size so hes probs getting more hungry hun thats why hes waking more often, bf literally is just feeding on demand! Do you have any multivitamins + Iron? Im going to buy some reasy to start taking for when shes arrived to give me a lil boast! Did you find your appetite has dropped? I just wasnt hungry the first couple weeks, i just wanted odd bits of food little n often! Oh no, is the hospital you had him in local or do you drive? Most Mat wards/Hosp's have a breastfeeding help unit, they have one at ours! Def go along to one if you find another as they're great support & other mums there for the same! Did you say theres the Breastfeeding NHS workshop coming up that you were going to attend? 

Lol its amazing how quickly you'll get ready with clothes & make up now :) im like as long as my hair looked good & had abit of eye make up on so i didnt look like crap from no sleep i was ready to go!! & if baby cries whilst showering, let him cry, it wont harm him, i felt rushed by this & felt i needed to soothe him every 5 mins but they adjust aswell :hugs: 

SO is working really local, like 5 mins drive round the corner so il doubt he'll take much time off tbh! He took a week with Riley but that was it, he may take the rest of week off & go back to work on Monday next week but that'll be it i expect, probs be diff if Riley was at school etc but luckily its the hols & i czn try get a routine going etc! 

Feeling abit hormonal & miffed last day or so though as i feel like my body has failed me again with labour & delivery! Riley was Breech - kinda his fault really but still had a csection! & no spontaneous labour with this one yet, makes me sad! Pfft! Not alot i can do really!


----------



## claireybell

Just seen you updated & removed your ticker ;)


----------



## iak

I have heard that induced labour on the drip can be worst then natural labour, so hopefully you won't have to be induced. I really hope things move quickly for you and you are starting to dilate. Saying that babies come when they want, either late or early. When I was in labour I was talking to the mw about it and she said usually if you go into labour before 40 wks or are late, when it comes to have another child they usually follow in the same pattern. So if Riley wasn't breached and csection you may of been the same and late too. 

There's breastfeeding support clinics which you can attend. Yes I drive but they are not at the hospital they are around the borough, I'm going to try and attend one tomorrow. It's at 9:30-11 so will try and pop in. Takes me forever to get out of the door these days. So much to get ready, will have to start getting things the night before or early in the morning.. Feel like I'm getting ready to go to school again haha. 

whenever he moans I rush over, but I'm learning to just leave him be when be is like that. I've been having a 2 min shower aha. Glad you said that, I have no appetite at all, which is not good for the milk. Do you recommend anything? I don't know if it because I'm keeping busy or what. 

Ahh pleased that hubby will be on hands for you. Take the pressure of looking after both of them on your own until uou get into a routine. Make the most of feeling hormonal haha. I've had one of them days, I put a picture of me and little man on my whatsapp pic and mil messenged me saying I look old now that I have had a baby. Feeling really down, I'm only bloody 24! A mature 24 year old but saying that I have just had a baby! Obviously I'm not going to look my best. I told Oh and he completely dismissed it.

Yeah was in two minds of taking it down but I'm not pregnant anymore! Still have to update it with his name!


----------



## claireybell

Personally, i think its the mass drop in hormones & thats why i just never felt hungry, i thought it was something weird with me but i dont think it is now haha! I know other ladies are ravenous starving after having a baby, whether it be natural labour or csection hmm! Id suggest a multivitamin with iron for abit of energy & to help increase appetite, im going to get some from Superdrugs tomorrow :thumbup: Also with bf, drink plenty when your feeding him & just graze throughout day if your not mega hungry thats what i used to do :)

So consultant apt went well, she checked my cervix & its soft yay! But babys head was right down low & in the way pahahaa so she couldn't really feel to see if i had dilated at all hmm.. She was poking trying to feel but i started getting uncomfy & crampy so she stopped after couple minutes.. I was still undecided about what to do on Thursday so im booked for an induction & csection lol! I need to call hospital tomorrow yo let them know which im going to do! Id prefer naturally to go into labour but i honestly cant see it happening :( SO doesnt want to hump me anymore to help get things moving if they may do as hes working tomorrow grrr.. Maybe il try n sway him later or tomorrow morning? That way he can still work in daytime ha ha! 

OMG i cant believe your MIL said that??!! Thats abit cheeky lol! Fair do's your tired & noones make up is miracle hiding stuff but its like 'thanks for making me feel worse than i am as im bloody tired like fook' just ignore that comment hun! I looked knackered in some of my pics aswell but i bet you look lovely :hugs: & you most def dont look old!! Maybe she meant you seem to look older being that you have a newborn now & look more grown up older?! Blokes just pass stuff off like that all the time, SO does! But sometimes its like 'a hug wont go a miss babe!'


----------



## GoldenRatio

hey ladies! CB i cant believe that u are still pregnant hehe push it out woman! what is this!!

Iak, ur baby is so cute and i changed my mind on who he looks like, i think he looks like u hehee:hugs: lol to ur mil, sounds like something my sil would say hehe. Just ignore it, i saw ur photo on snap and u look great. Its normal to look tired and feel down first weeks. Dont let her get to you. They just need to freaking stop visiting so you can adjust to being mother and doll up eventually. 

Im 12 weeks today according to my calculations (which i trust more than the us measurements), anyhow when will i consider myself in second trimester? 13 or 14 weeks? did the mc rate drop at 12 weeks or it drops at second trimester?


----------



## claireybell

Hahaa i know Golden, shes reeeeally hanging in there! But.. Me & SO had some bump n grind about half hr ago & i been having fairly painful braxton hicks since, so im now recording them on my contraction timer :thumbup: 

Second Tri starts 14 wks :) oooh your nearly there eeee! Mc rate drops significantly after the first 3 months so your in the clear really hun! Mainly because the placenta has fully took over at this point, theres always a chance all the way through of loss bit it def drops a lot by 2nd Tri!


----------



## iak

Thanks for cheering me up girls! It's 23:47 and I have just had time to eat dinner! I feel like I have never been so bus in my life! Babies def keep you busy. Me and Oh agreed on a name, we have named him Zaki. Still deciding on middle names. I rang to make an appointment to register him and the next app is beginning of September! 

Clairybell what did you decide to do ? I'm pleased OH is keeping you busy too and giving in to your demands. Baby really needs to get out of there now. Nearly 2 weeks! Try having a bath, it should ease the pain. I had a bath just before I went to hospital when I was in labor and it really helped. BH can be so decieving. 

Golden- mc risk drops after 12 weeks. After then don't think about it. Some counties say 2nd trimester is 13 wks and some say 14 wks. I think USA say 13. Here in the uk we say 14 weeks. When are you announcing the news to your families ?


----------



## claireybell

Aww love the name Zaki! It def suits him, handsome lil man <3 

Just a quick check in, i gave in & booked a csection (which i really thought id go for an induction) which i need to be up hospital by 0730 this mirning but.. Im pretty sure im having contractions - how typical hahaa! On/off since yesterdsy afternoon bh have got worse & roughly every 10/12 mins but omg they are getting really painful they taking my breathe away!! I dozed for couple hrs & just woke up in pain with awful pains & needing a pee so il keep you girls posted! I could be having a spontaneous labour after all eee :thumbup:


----------



## GoldenRatio

Oh Zaki is an Arabic name! Suits both family ha. I couldn't think of a second name, it's kinda hard ha. U can always do Zaki Khan :)) 

Over the weekend we told my dad and sil, so my parents told my aunts and uncles. Pretty much all my fam knows now. We won't do any announcement on social media tho.

Ah CB good luck Hun! I know u can do it. Push that missy out hehe even tho she loves it in there


----------



## iak

Thank you girls! He really does look like a little Zaki. Yes Golden it's a Arabic name, means intelligent. We haven't officially announced it to the family yet. Golden what did they all say ? Were they shocked ? 

Yay Clairybell- get timing them. I always lost count and forgot. Write it down or if you have an app even better. Any update ? So exciting for you. If you need any advice let me know, labor is not something you forget. It's such a beautiful experience. In some ways I wish I could do it all over again! What sort of pain are u feeling ?


----------



## claireybell

Im in early labour girls lol! Typical as had pre op yesterday! 

Only 1cm so far but had some pinky yuk come out so its bits of my plug ;) they just put a canula in my arm & they may pop my waters in an hr or so OMG!!! Have you seen what they do this with? 

Ouuuuch contractions hurt!!!! They are very low strong crampy but worse kind of pains all down low & it radiates through to my back, what were yours like Iak? 

My blood platelets are low so they retook some blood a few mins ago, if they still very low it can restrict my pain relief i.e if i wanted an Epidural! I def want to try birthing pool but they need to get the 'special monitor' for it because of my scar! I bet i wont get to use it & id hate my labour pains to be horrendous & i cant really have much pain relief..!


----------



## GoldenRatio

Yay CB finally! keep us posted and good luck.

Iak, Turkish form of Zaki is Zeki and it means smart as well. After i told DH about the name yesterday, he started coming up with old arabic names for the kid, omg just kill me!!! some names are so ugly. 

My dad was happy and sil acted happy so not sure. Then my aunts and uncles heard from my parents and called me, they were all happy for me because there was a rumor going around in uk and turkey that I'm infertile. Because sil told her mom about how long we have been trying and she told everyone that i cant have kids. So my family was happy to shut everyone down. 

When i was in school, i worked as makeup artist and my boss at the time is my good friend now. We went to gym together last year and i kept asking her questions about pregnancy and shared my struggle with her. So when i told her this weekend, she started crying! it was so cute, lov her.


----------



## iak

Me and OH have had an argument about the name. He now doesn't like it! 12 days old and still have no name! So pi*ssed off! 

Any nice names you can suggest ? 

Clairybell- UPDATES?!!! :D


----------



## GoldenRatio

oh noo! how come u guys didnt come up with a name while u were preggo? i swear i have like million names that i like and thats why i wanna have so many kids hehe. 

I will recommend couple names but not sure if it would fit ur husband culture. 

Names i like; Yasin, Ahmed, Mehmed, Burak, Selim, Sami, Erhan, Eren, Ibrahim, Arif, Deniz, Fatih...etc.

Don't rush and make sure that u both like the name, maybe do a draw! That's how I was named, they couldn't decide and they did a draw with the names they liked.


----------



## claireybell

Oh no thats rubbish Iak? Have you both made a lists of names you each like then discussed them? This is what SO & i did! I found choosing a boys name really hard! Hope you guys get something sorted very soon :hugs: 

Sorry ive not updated just yet, been trying to today & kept nodding off to sleep LOL! 

So.. Weds evening 8/9pm my braxton hicks started getting a little bit more painful & was tracking them on my App :) on average they were coming every 5-10 mins or so! I really couldnt believe it as id already had a pre-op for csection lol! So i dozed on/off for couple hrs but contractions were waking me up, called Labour Ward advised me to go in for 0730 as planned! Arrived & after another 2.5hrs found that i was only 1cm! Basically, they broke my waters to get things going & ohhhhh boy didnt they!! They started getting stronger straight away & was needing gas n air! So at 4oclock the midwife checks me (this is nearly 14/15hrs later) only to he 2cm dilated & i cried uncontrollaby! I was in so much pain that i was screaming for csection, surgeon came down & re examined cervix & 3cm & he also made decision for csection aswell :thumbup: i was swearing & allsorts Lol! 

Finally, after my spinal which was bliss :) at 18:07 baby 'Nuala Claire' was botn weighing 7lb 14oz! She looks just like Riley its uncanny :) il upload some piccies my lovelies :hugs:


----------



## claireybell

https://i1204.photobucket.com/albums/bb416/claireybell81/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zps2a6hrtpx.jpeg


----------



## GoldenRatio

ahhhh finally! i was so worried when we didnt hear back from you. Im glad she is out and she is gorgeous! and u look great in that photo!!!! 

Is she breast feeding fine? she does look like Riley. so happy for you:hugs: kisses from aunty Golden!


----------



## claireybell

Golden your a wee chicken nugget hehee!!

I photo edit/coloured the pic as i look soooo tired haha! I look & feel alot more with it today though :thumbup: 

Its very painful to move about & probs will be for a while, more so than when i had csection with Riley! But scar is healing well midwife said today when she popped over :) 

Breast feeding going well although nips are soooo sore :( they havent been sucked on like that in 4 yrs HAHA!! Ive got some Lansinoh Lanolin grease which is helping loads! 

Its weird, being home, not pg but a new baby in tow.. All shes doing is feeding, pooping & kind of sleeping, wish i was sleeping, im catching odd nods zzzZ here & there and thats it, uhh!! My sister popped over today & she had baked me a HUGE Banana cake yummers! For energy apparently hehe i love Banana cake mmm!! Also started taking a multivit with Iron today :)

So how are all the girls? Golden, how you doing hun? Had any other random food cravings? No doubt your lil golden snitch (hehe) is bopping about in there! Cant believe you nearly in second tri eeee!!!!

srobbins your nearly there girly :thumbup: are you trying anything to induce natural labour? Hope your taking time out inbetween your Nesting Lol

Iak, glad you guys finally found a name you both like :) the fb piccy was just gawjus!! Hows feeding going? 

Im still sat on sofa at nearly 2am with a missy attached to my boob, each time she finishes, she poops, wakes up & wants more.. I want to sleep zzzzZ!


----------



## claireybell

Oh i did a baby collage pic of Riley & Nuala at same age <3 

https://i1204.photobucket.com/albums/bb416/claireybell81/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zpsw2ldpmpu.jpeg


----------



## iak

Clairybell so happy for you! You bloody look amazing! I know we are only BnB pals but feel emotional! They say when it comes to giving birth everything can change. Best thing is to go in with what you want but open to options. I know some people get so dishearted that their day didn't go to plan, but as long as baby and mum is in the best care and all is well that's all that counts. When we went into the hospital at 11:30 I was 4cm and then when I was reexamined at 5pm, I was 7cm. I couldn't stop crying, I was like "I'm only 7cm I ve been in pain for so long, when is this going to end" the mw were like that's really good, you have progressed really quickly. Was so pleased he was born 2 hours later. So don't blame you for crying, the pain is terrible. Glad to hear you are healing, you probably feel more sore as the cut has been reopened from when you had Riley. Nuala is so beautiful, she looks just like Riley. How is he with her ? 

Thank you, we finally decided on a name on Friday. I sort of won, OH is not completely "in love" with the name, but it was becoming a bit of joke that little one didn't not have a name, believe it or not he is 2 weeks. Can't believe it! Want him to stay little forever :) We both liked Zakaria when I was pregnant, but OH wasn't sure. We put both our fathers' names as middle names too. I rang up the registry, next appointment is in September! Must be a lot of babies being born. He is feeding well, having breast in between. Still disappointed that he is not taking the breast all the time but will be trying to wean him off the bottle. I know difficult but atm he needs to gain his weight back. Mw said after they are born they loose weight and then regain it. Mw will be coming over this afternoon for last visit so she will weigh him to see how much he has gained. He is still in tiny baby clothes! Def feel him getting a lot heavier though. 

Aww nice of your sister to bake you a cake. So yummy- enjoy! Make sure you are eating and drinking I know it's hard, I don't feel like their is enough hours in the day. We went out for lunch yesterday with my cousin's wife and her mum and then went shopping. Popped into mothercare and brought a bouncer and a few clothes. They still have their sale on. I walked into the baby changing room and there was a place to feed. So was feeding him and some women had her child over the sink, for him to pee... Last time I will be going in there, I was so disgusted! Had to stop myself from saying something. 

Are you having a lot of visitors ? Don't do my method, you will be exhausted! How often is nuala waking up? Is it different having a girl ?

Golden- can't believe you are over 12 weeks. I bet it is going slow for you but once 12 weeks have gone it will fly by. It still feels like yesterday that I done the pregnancy test! 

Scrobbins- how are things ? Is everything ready? Make sure you are getting plenty of rest and sleep before baby girl arrives :D I bet you are so excited


----------



## srobbins

Girls I'm so excited, nervous and anxious!! Still no change - no dilation. I'm being admitted Wednesday evening and they will give me Cervidil then Thursday morning they will start the Pitocin. I'm hoping for a vaginal birth since she is in position. I can't wait to hold my baby girl!! My sisters will be in town Wednesday night so they can be with me. I can't wait till they meet her! This is the first grandbaby and great grandbaby in our family for my husband and me!


----------



## GoldenRatio

Sorry ladies, i dont log in often over the weekend. 

I cant believe im almost 13 weeks! im so happy that i passed 12 weeks mark but still paranoid. 

Time is still going slow, maybe it will go faster once i have legit bump. 

Im not craving anything special, just hungry all the time and when i eat im always bloated and uncomfortable. I get weird cramps here and there, other than that i feel pretty normal for now. 

How are my babies doing? did u guys get some sleep?


----------



## iak

The bloatness should started to go over the next couple of weeks. Zakaria is doing well, he has such a little personality. He is so vocal, never stops making noises even when he sleeps. I even asked the mw if it was normal haha. He peed on me twice today when I was changing him.. The joys of having a baby boy :D He wakes up twice in the night so i get some sort of sleep. Feel so tired some days, I think I'm started to get a cold. Had a 2 hour nap today and it helped but think I'm coming down with something. Think I have overdone it since giving birth. I would say both to you when you give birth make sure you rest plenty.


----------



## claireybell

Honestly Golden the weeks will suddenly fly by in second Trimester! First tri is all early symptoms & such a long wait for things to start progressing, i loved second tri, appetite back, bump starts growing , scans & first baby flutters <3 aww Golden i bet you cant wait! I miss the bump haha! 

Arhhhhh srobbins omg im so excited for you right now! I hope it doesnt come to inducement & baby girl makes her grand appearance before then, i know ours did after i booked in for my pre-op assessment lol! All i can say is if you want pain relief even at an early stage, dont feel bad for it! :thumbup: i bet you have a really smoothe labour :)

Omg my Milk came in yesterday & my boobs are like bags of Rocks lol! Nualas actually settled more since then with feeding & sleeping inbetween & managed to get some zzzZ's last night, felt loooooads better this morning! Im sat here on sofa now like a nodding dog, Nuala will wake for a feed in a minute i expect! Iak thats still great that your lil dude is having breast aswell as bottle but if that works well its not a bad thing & it means more options for babysitting hehe :thumbup: 

You know you also hear those stories of 'i remember it were painful but you forget instantly' they MUSTVE been high as a kite as i remember it clearly lol! Thinking about it, it was more than 14/15hrs as pains started 8pm ish the evening before! You did so well & used the pool, gutted i never used the pool but hey ho! If we decide on a third in coming yrs, baby no 3 will be a planned csection as i now have 2 scars!


----------



## claireybell

Oooh id LOVE a daytime nap ha ha no chance with Riley though.. I can feel myself falling asleep/heavy eyes when feeding zzzzzZ! Dud manage to get more sleep last night though, visitors have been minimal thank god but with Riley we had loads & that tired me out!! Did the hospital test your iron levels after you had Zakaria? Mine were low again so back on iron tabs with my multivits again lol joys! Are yoi taking any extra supplements at moment hun?


----------



## claireybell

Good luck srobbins <3 just seen on fb re csection! Hope all is going well :flower: 

Man im soooooooo tired this morning zzzz


----------



## iak

Hey ladies! Sorry I haven't logged in for a few days, been out and about busy. How are you all doing ? 

I've got a terrible headache for the last few days, had a 2hr nap whilst Zakaria was snoozing and still hasn't gone. 

Clairybell how's Nuala doing ? Has mw been and checked her ? My mw came on Sunday and discharged us. She weighed him and on Sunday he was 6lbs 4. Are you getting much sleep? Nope I didn't get my levels checked I'm still taking pregnacare vits as I had a box left over. Will get something else once I'm finished them. How is with two ? Hope you are resting in between. 

Golden how are you? Have u had much sickness? 

Scrobbins hope all goes well and you have a smooth birth!! Thinking of you :)


----------



## GoldenRatio

Hey! im doing well. Dont log in as often as before, but u can always catch me on fb hehe

I didnt really have sickness so there is nothing really, i feel great overall. We use doppler every saturday so im just excited that its saturday tom. 

I hav noticed that my bump is super high, i hav nothing around my pelvic anymore which is weird. I guess everyone carries it differently. Curious to see where the hb is tomorrow.


----------



## iak

Same goes to you, If you need to ask for any advice, just message :) 

That's nice that you do it every Saturday. Do you have a noticeable bump now ? Wow your over 13 wks, the weeks are flying. Before we know it you will be finding out the gender


----------



## GoldenRatio

I do have a bump for sure. I told one of my coworkers that im pregnant and he was like yeaaa i knew that. He has two kids and he was like i know what baby bump looks like hahaha

Maybe i will tell ppl at work next week so i dont have to wear baggy shirts to hide it.


----------



## claireybell

Haha i def showed more quickly with Nuala in early pg around 13/14 wks i had a noticable bump but wasnt huge but you could tell it wasnt 'just chub' lol a few people in my office guessed but didnt want to say anything ha ha! Aww how lovely Golden! All of a sudden it'll just push right up & out hehe! Glad to hear sickness has passed, its evil, i dont miss that ha ha! 

Aww did you girls see srobbins baby girl piccy on fb? Sooo cute <3 

I keep forgetting we have the fb page, as its a closed group - does that mean anything we post is just seen by us girls & noone else on our normsl fb newsfeed sees it? 

I been finding it hard to log in, read & update here n there aswell, tiredness ' being busy also! 

Im taking a MultiVit + Iron & the Iron supplement from the hospital, helping with the tiredness so thats good, my appetite has increased loads, it must be from the breastfeeding :thumbup: 

Its ok with 2 although Riley can be a lil testing at times but i guess thats normal as another child has invaded his little kingdom of 'Rileys world' lol but once im out driving soon il be ok & we can do mummy Riley time <3


----------



## iak

I think I had an actual bump at around 27-28 weeks. All of a sudden it popped out. Yeah I saw the picture, adorable! It's been a busy couple of weeks. I was thinking the exact same thing about the news feed. 

Good news that you are gaining your appetite. I need to go to the doctors about getting the pill so may ask about multi vits too. It gets to around 7pm and I'm exhausted.

Ahh bless him, how is he with Nuala ? I bet the present from her helped haha 
How are you recovering ? Its 3 weeks and I'm still bleeding. Keep thinking I've finished, but still going.. So annoying! We are off to a surprise bbq party, hopefully weather brightens up. Was horrible yesterday, you wouldn't think it's August! My sister came back yesterday with a load of presents for Zakaria. He is getting too spoilt haha. Make it worst I went shopping yesterday with my mum and she got a few clothes for him too. Clairybell have u been out with nuala yet?

Golden- how did finding the heartbeat go ? I bet it seems more real now you are showing abit.


----------



## claireybell

Oh when pg with Riley i never had a real bump until at least 30 wks! & even at 39+2 when i went for the planned csection, at the labour ward desk they wer like 'wow! You sure your 40wks?' Ha ha! Next pg's girls you will show lots sooner :thumbup: 

Rileys completely lovely with Nuala always wants to give kisses & wants a cuddle its so cute but in general his attitude has been guff! So cheeky & attention seeking which is completely normal & understandable but its still drives me nuts Lol! 

The only thing id say about going back on pill is maybe Google which pill is really rated as not interfering with Milk supply, as it has to be a progesterone only pill if your still breastfeeding, you cant take combined! I took prigesterone only pill with Riley, cant remember which one it was but mine interferred & milk seemed less, probs didnt help that Riley was teething aswell! Im going to Google which ones are highly recommended as Drs will just say 'no they dont interfere'. Hows the expressing/bf going Iak? Any Multivitamins are fine to take now not pg, i only got ones with Iron to give me a boast of energy haha! 

Im still bleeding but very lightly, almost pinky/orange (tmi sorry lol) app with a csection they give you a good clean out in there eew! Im still quite tender around the scar & in the muscle surrounding, sometimes feels like a burning pain? Im going to ask my midwife and/or health visitor when i see them this week just to see if thats normal, i cant remember if i had that with Riley or not?! 

Haha its sooo hard not to purchase any baby goods isnt :haha: have you completed your child tax benefit form yet? Get ya £82 a month :thumbup: We're getting Nualas birth registered on Tuesday! 

Ooh post some baby pics hehe with cuuuutey outfits :)


----------



## GoldenRatio

ahhh so happy that u got healthy babies! i cant wait to join:happydance:

Hb is easier to find now, I just put it on where i feel twitching and find it right away. So thankful that i can already feel the twitches. Its early for first time pregnancy. My theory is that i always had bowel and bloat problems so i can differentiate gas from babys movement. 

I told my boss that im preggs and he said he knew because i had tums everywhere. Oh well thats out. I said i will leave by end of December, he was ok with it. I wanna leave end of December because my work is out of town 40mins and incase something happens, i wanna be close to a hospital my last months. 

Also this weekend we went to a baby store, and lady was trying to sell me travel system. I liked Peg perego brand but total came to $1400 hahaha DH was like i can buy a car with that money. Crazy how expensive things are. We also looked at Halo Bassinest because i wanna do co-sleeping. But its still too early for me to buy these things. Will wait for boxing day and get things then. 

I got couple maternity tops, so cute! but maternity jeans are ugly and so uncomfortable, she said it will stretch but i got no hope :dohh:


----------



## claireybell

Golden your officially second trimester :dance: hehe!! 14 wks today!! 

Cant wait for your lil babe to come along, he/she will be beautiful! Your so lucky to be able to feel baby flutters already, i bet your placenta is posterior & you'll feel everything loads around the front! 

Omg baby buggy travel systems are SOOOOO overpriced! Our stroller buggy is suitable from birth but you can buy attachments for your carseats to go on stroller/buggys & it makes it loads cheaper for a travel system! Ours in total probs cost around £400ish.. 

I wasnt keen on my Mat jeans with the bump band but i got used to wearing them, toward the end of pg though they were so tight after being washed i had issues trying to get my butt back in them ha ha! 

Have a look on eBay Golden,i found that the maternity trousers/jeans that have the adjustable waist bands like they have on young childrens clothes, loads more comfy & they hang below the bump most of time :thumbup:


----------



## iak

I can swear I replied to your earlier post Clairybell. Oh well, how you all been ? Scrobbins how are you and the little lady doing ? 

I've booked an appointment for the doctors to get the pill but the next available appointment was next Tuesday at 7:15am! may just go to a clinic. I will def my research beforehand. We have been using condoms. OH put it on at last minute last night so desparate to sort it out... Don't want another bubs anytime soon! Mw said to me that you are most fertile after a baby and percentage for twins and triplets goes up... Can you imagine ha! 

Aww so pleased Riley is adjusting well, your bound to have him playing up. He has been a only child for a while. I'm sure it will settle once he starts school. I bet you are feeling emotional with him starting school. 

My bleeding has finally stopped, mine went orange/pink too I asked mw and she said that its normal. I used to get that too, "no your not 8 months, you can't be.. Are you sure" I used to say yes I'm pretty sure I am! So pleased I don't have to hear that anymore about how small I was when I was pregnant, but I miss my bump so much! Even OH was like I miss your bump. Even now he goes to stroke it and kiss it. Now I'm getting "omg you just had a baby, no you don't look it" really nice hearing it after you have given birth. I was out eating the other week and these women were asking how old Zakaria is. They then go " you had a baby a week ago, that's disgusting how you look.. It's not fair!" I was thinking "thanks but no thanks!" 

Clairybell how are you feeling now? It's boiling today! Btw for the child tax, is it only for parents that have worked/or are working ? How do you apply ? You got an appointment so quickly! I rang up when Zakaria was 1 week old and the next app was 2nd September! May ring up to see if their is any cancellations. 

Aww baby events! I went to one in April, we got quite abit. In England they go on for a few days and we went on the last day, the retailers were dropping their prices quite abit to get rid of it so we got some good deals. I've got tickets for a baby and toddler show in September. Clairybell is right, travel systems are easier and work out a lot cheap. We got ours for £500, comes with everything even changing bag. Really happy with it. Did you get anything from the baby show ? If you have a h&m near you, they do good maternity stuff. I only brought one pair of maternity leggings from h&m and they were so comfortable. I just wore dresses, leggings and jeans. I was quite lucky being not that big so managed to stay in my clothes apart from tight stuff.

Aww won't be long until you feel them first kicks, I remember I felt the first kicks on Mother's Day, when I listening to Michael Jackson. Can remember it so clearly.


----------



## iak

I don't think he approves of my photography skills :haha:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## iak

Feeling very summery today :flower:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 36.6 KB
Views: 8


----------



## claireybell

Oh my goodness he is sooooo scrummy Iak!! <3


----------



## claireybell

Every parent/child is entitled to Child Benefit :) its a government grant as such! The form is in the Bounty pack you get from Hospital, did you get a pack? If not, Google Child Benefit forms & get info, Tax Credits will then send the form out! Child Tax Credits & Family tax credits are diff, they are what you get for childcare & if you earn/dont earn alot, bit confusing but you will def get the child benefit :)


----------



## claireybell

We on our way out in just a minute to get Nuala registered, il do a better reply shortly :)


----------



## claireybell

I've been deliriously tired some mornings, feeding in the night i been getting really fidgetty in bed & last night was silly hot, was so hot & then i fell asleep, Nuala slept 4 hrs straight which i couldnt believe but my boobs were leaking everywhere Lol i was not impressed but its just too hot to wear a wireless bra with breast pads to bed! 

Condoms are just mood killers arent they??! Plus they're not the most convenient of things.. Check you out getting jiggy after 3/4wks giving birth :thumbup: hope it wasnt too uncomfy for you! Yes!!! You are TONS more fertile within the first 3 months of giving birth, the hormones kinda kick start everything, a friend of mine was pregnant just 2.5 months later after having her son, when her daughter was born her little boy was just turning a year old! Scary! 1yr olds are lovely but very hectic i think, well Riley was ha ha! Im so tender on my tummy muscles still, im dreading having sex lol! 

Haha thats groovy about your first kicks happened listening to ol MJ ;) your lil dude is getting his moves in at an early age hehe! 

We've been given so many nice lil outfits, ive ran outta space to store them :shock: 

Nualas all registered now, officially here in writing so to speak Lol!


----------



## iak

Thank you :) 

Yes I did but I saw that you have to send the birth certificate too, so can't do much until he is registered. How do you know if you can get family tax credits? Is that working tax credits ? 

Congrats on registering! She is officially Nuala Claire then!! Tonight is hotter! I know how you feel on night feeds, I literally drag myself out of bed with one eye closed. How often is she waking up during the night ? Hehe leaker boobs. I put Zakaria on my chest the other day with no bra on and they just started leaking everywhere. Sheets were covered and I had just changed them. 

I know I can't stand them. They have a weird smell too... Awful things! That's why Im determined to get the pill. Plus I don't really trust condoms. Haha yes we have been since one week after he was born. I've been fine, I was abit unsure at first as I thought it might be abit painful but no pain. I think it's because I didn't have any tears. Omg your friend must have her hands full. My sil got pregnant when my nephew was 6 months but that was planned. Even though I miss having a bump and would do it all over again in a second I want to enjoy Zakaria growing up and getting to know him before we think about having another baby. Do you think you will have any more or is it too soon to think about it ? 

Aww bet you are loving dressing her up. Arghh it's boiling tonight!


----------



## claireybell

My god its sooo frickin hot tonight i cant get comfy urhhhh! We have the ceiling fan going in the lounge but after a while you just feel the warm air being moved around.. Im sat spread eagled on bed at moment wih Nuala on the leaky boobs Lol nothing attractive about me this eve hahaa :haha: 

I think with Tax credits it always depends on what the household has earnt the year before, if you Google 'Tax credits calculator' theres a quiz/calculator to complete or you can call them up. If you do the online calculator to see if you qualify do it on ipad or laptop/pc, takes ages on an iphone lol. 

On Child benefit you can still phone them to register the benefit claim yo get it set up as they can back date the money for you for a month & then they wait for birth cert etc. Do it, i have, first child born is £82 month (4 wkly) & baby no2 is about half that :thumbup: it helps me out the week before my pay day haha! 

Do your boobs leak when Zakaria is crying aswell? Mine start pinching like when i feed her if she cries whether shes hungry or not & then start leaking ha ha Nuala was moaning whilst changing her nappy earlier & my boobs started spraying :rofl: i felt a cow pahahaa! 

I would love to have another, just having 2 & only being pregnant twice feels so final, i know SO isnt keen on a third but then hes always saying 'still want a third?' Lol! But i so want a hot holiday abroad & get my body back to shape, i know im quite small generally but my thighs, butt & arms have too a battering this pg & look horrible now so i want to get abit toned up :) I also had a glass of Rosé wine the other night.. :drunk: Ahhh twas bliss hehe


----------



## iak

Was really hot last night, the groegg in our room was showing that it was 25 degrees and that was with the windows open. Love sunshine in the day but at night it's so uncomfortable. Aw bet she is loving the leaky boobs. I have breast pads on so don't know if they leak when he cries but when my milk came in, they were killing. Hard as rock. He is still on formular but going on the breast every now and then. He brought up all his milk this morning. He was lying down in his Moses basket and came out of his mouth and nose. Scared the hell out of me! Haha started spraying!! Sorry but I can't stop laughing!!! Amusement for the day.. Thanks! Clairybell you should star in a film. 

Thanks for that I will have a look into it and will send off the from for child benefit in the meantime. How long does it take for them to register ? Do you only have to bring id and red book ? Also how much is it ? 

Ahh you should have a 3rd. Two doesn't seem right hehe. Maybe in a couple of years time once you have had your holiday. I'm sure you look great but I know what you mean with getting back into shape. I've been quite lucky the moment I gave birth my stomach went back to normal but want to tone up my thighs, butt and stomach too. My sister has a gym pass which she said I can use but it's just the time. Can't see that happening anytime soon. May start my long walks once the weather has cooled down abit. Running around Riley def must keep you busy. I bet you don't look horrible! Picture I saw after you gave birth, you looked great so pretty sure you look just as good! Don't put yourself down lovely :) I read this article the other day, saying about how some women put pressure on loosing weight after pregnancy. Ahh must of felt like ages ago you had a glass of wine. I had a glass of prosecco on Sunday at a bbq and it was stronger than I remember. I can imagine when we drink we will be the first to get drunk haha. 

Post some pictures of Princess Nuala! Princess Nuala, that sounds so good! Like a character out of a Disney film :)

Have you given Nuala her first bath ? Zakaria is so good in the bath I was expecting him to scream his lungs out but he just chills and then starts crying once I take him out.. I've just been using just water as mw said not to use anything until 6 weeks. Have u been adding anything in the water ? He still has dry skin on his arms, legs and face. I ve been massaging him with sunflower oil twice a day. Hospital adviced me to use sunflower oil but don't know if I add natural stuff to his bath it may help with dry skin or make it worse.


----------



## iak

Ended up using coconut oil in his bath today he seems amazing !! I sponged some in his hair but I didn't wash it out with fresh water. Tried googling but can't find anything. Do you guys know if you have to wash it out completely ?


----------



## GoldenRatio

Iak Coconut oil is great for babies, u dont have to wash it out either. Will be really moisturizing for his skin and hair and works well with eczema. 

My friends baby had severe eczema and she has been using coconut oil for that. She baths him every night and massages coconut oil then leaves it on.


----------



## iak

Thanks Golden. I didn't know if you could leave it on or if you had to wash it out. I googled it and it said wash it out. I asked my friend she uses it quite a lot and she said just leave it in. I ve been using sunflower oil that was recommended by mw for his skin but he still some dry skin on his face, legs and arms so I'm debating whether to start using coconut oil instead. I don't want to be experimenting with all these different products on his skin at this stage so don't know whether to switch to coconut oil.


----------



## claireybell

Aww Nuala has Thrush in her mouth :( & she has passed it to me on my nipples! So she now has a wks worth of mouth drops & i have cream for the boobs! I have to wipe it off or clean the nips before feeding though, its why shes been grumpy on/off feeding constantly bless her! Fx'd the drops start working asap :thumbup: 

Ah yes Goldens right about coconut oil! Its bloomin awesome!! My sister uses it on my nehew as his eczema is awful & his skin is fab now & hes less whingey, like a new little boy :) She gave me the last half of her tub, its a Waitrose on spec for baby & has Vanilla in it aswell, we bathed Nuala with it aswell with it melted in the water mmmm she smelled delicious ha ha & then used it on her skin as shes starting peeling! Shedding like a snake Lol! I do have a small bottle of Johnsons baby wash but it can be drying on their skin! 

Princess Nuala <3 if you type that in google images it brings up the princess from 'Hellboy - Golden Army' haha, me & SO find this amusing!


----------



## claireybell

Riley helping bath Nuala her first bath <3
https://i1204.photobucket.com/albums/bb416/claireybell81/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zpszmignca3.jpeg

'Little Bird' outfit from Mothercare tooooo cute 
https://i1204.photobucket.com/albums/bb416/claireybell81/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zps2eheydnu.jpeg


----------



## claireybell

Omg had to say also, when health visitor weighed her yesterday she weighed 4kg exactly - 8lb 13oz!! :shock: thats over a whole lb in weight in a week! Lol! So shes getting her good milk supply in :thumbup: after she lost like 3% of body weight & then last Tuesday her weight was back up to 7lb 12oz! Lil piggy ha ha!


----------



## iak

Ahh sorry to hear about the thrush. How do they get it ? I remember my nephews had it cleared up quite quickly. Hope the drops work. 

Zakaria is peeling too. Is the coconut oil working ? Do you think I should switch to using that instead of the sunflower oil. I've been massaging it twice a day since he was born and he is still peeling on his face, arms and legs. 

Aww the photos are adorable. She looks so much like Riley. Splitting image of him. He looks so happy to be getting involved. Her little outfit has melted my heart! Pretty little girly. Wow she is just under 9lbs! I see she still has her cord on. I kept Zakaria's cord going to put it in his memory box :)

Is Riley all set for starting school?


----------



## GoldenRatio

ahhhh she is such a cutie! :kiss:

Iak u dont need to wash coconut oil out, no harm for the baby. I cant believe mw recommended sunflower oil, thats some useless oil (just saying). 
Also you can wash him with Honest Company products if you have them in UK, all natural and not drying.

I also wanna add that every race have different type of skin, so English mw may not know Zakaria's needs. You gotta use what ppl back home uses, ask ur mother in law or ur dads side.


----------



## iak

Thanks Golden. I've been using it twice a day since he was born and his legs and arms are still peeling. He is a month next Tuesday so I'm thinking it should of cleared up if he sunflower oil was any good. I want to use all natural stuff nothing like Johnsons at this stage. I have a few natural organic lotions and shampoos but I have read to just wash in water at this stage. I'm going to give the coconut oil a go for a few weeks and then if it hasn't cleared up I will mention it at his 6wk check up. The peeling is not bad but don't want to carry on using the sunflower oil if it is not doing anything. 

I used to get emails about the Honest Company for the free trial all the time whilst I was in the U.S. You can get it in the UK but it just cost a lot more.. Tbh I think it's abit overpriced for what it is and how long it has been around for. I love the baby burt bee stuff, smells great. May get some when Zakaria is abit older.


----------



## GoldenRatio

I know what u mean, i hate those baby brands full with chemicals. You can just get honest company body and head wash, and moisturize with coconut and almond oil. 

I think honest company got popular so fast because every mother is looking for organic products.


----------



## iak

Or because it is founded by Jessica Alba.... 

How are you feeling ? When will you be having the private scan ?


----------



## claireybell

Afternoon lady birds :wave: 

Ooooh tis a hot one today!! Been up my sisters with our cousins this afternoon enjoying nibbles & paddling pool ha ha! 

Yeah, Nualas still peeling, shedding like a snake still lol! Usung Coconut oil daily though, its gradually getting less but i think the daily bathing makes the skin peel more so im going to do one every 2-3 days instead now :) I do remember how Rileys took a good few wks before he wasnt all peely .. If i remember rightly, i did use a natural sponge with him so maybe that helps eliminate a lot of dead skin cells? I may buy one at wknd! I wouldnt use Sunflower oil though, Slmond or Olive oil is lots better, Olive oil is great for the skin ;)

Nualas Thrush is getting better already :thumbup: the drops are working a treat & shes starting to feed abit better again yay!! Her cord still hanging on in there ha ha but il be keeping that when it drops off aswell, i have Rileys eew it looks eurgh in his lil box, i call it the icky keepsake Lol! 

I still have bits of Rileys uniform to get but thats it really, have school teacher home visit in September, cant believe hes off to school, hes too little lol! 

Yes Golden, will you be getting a private gender scan?? Cant remember if you both decided to find out the sex of baby.. Have you been taking any 4 weekly bumpy pics? We need to see bumps ha ha i miss the bump, could easily have snother now & Nualas only 2 wks old he he


----------



## iak

Clairybell- your picture is adorable! You need to get it framed 

Perfect weather to be out and in the paddling pool. Meant to be raining tomorrow. Hopefully will brighten up again. Most of my family are off going away. Only me and my brother that aren't going away. In need of some sun and sea! Hopefully next year we will be celebrating Zakaria's 1st birthday on the beach. Look at me making plans already. Don't want him to grow up, stay little forever :cry:

When they are overdue they peel more. Zakaria is not peeling that much. I started using the coconut oil tonight, he smells so good hehe. Yeah your right, bathing too much makes the skin peel more. I've been bathing twice a week as they say not to bath too much as it gets rid of the vernix which helps protect their skin. Since I've been using these oils to massage him my hands have got so smooth haha. Def has benefits for both mummy and baby :) 

Pleased to hear that the thrush is going. Bless her she is only little! Aww I bet you will start crying when you put that uniform on. Is he excited ? My nephew is starting school this year too. Feels too soon! The years just pass by. I was asking him today if he was looking forward to starting school and he just ignored it and started talking about something else haha. 

I miss my bump so much too! I loved being a preggo and even loved my labour until I was pushing his head out haha. Ouch! Can you imagine having another so soon after. I feel so sleep deprived as it is.


----------



## claireybell

Night feeds :sleep:


----------



## claireybell

Nuala just woke after 3.5hrs sleep & i feel more zzzZ now! 

Haha kids are funny arent thye, Riley says hes looking forward to seeing his friend Jackson at 'Red school' lol! Red school being big school with red uniform ha ha too cute! 

Omg the coconut oil smells divine <3 just smells of holiday to me hehe!! We are hopefully going awwy next year aswell but Nuala probs be under a year old if we do but we said we'll wait & see how she is with feeding/sleeping then as if shes difficult i wont enjoy hols that much to relax & have some wine haha!! 

Its weid, as much as you dont want them to grow i want too see what she looks like more i few wks time when all their features come out :) has Zakaria started smiling yet? Nuala did this funny lil smirk yesterday lol i was tickling around her cheeks :) 

We have a photographer coming around tomorrow - well today at 11am to do some of those snoozy newborn pics ye know the ones where baby is curled up in your hands, or in lil hammocks etc hehe! She took some of Riley around 8wks old at a baby/toddler group yrs ago & shes quite reasonably priced so i booked her in when i was pg eeee i cant wait :) shes coming at 11am so it gives me time to get showered, brekkie & feed Nuala! 

Do you have any plans this wknd? I may make a banana cake later today mmmmm :)


----------



## srobbins

claireybell said:


> Haha i def showed more quickly with Nuala in early pg around 13/14 wks i had a noticable bump but wasnt huge but you could tell it wasnt 'just chub' lol a few people in my office guessed but didnt want to say anything ha ha! Aww how lovely Golden! All of a sudden it'll just push right up & out hehe! Glad to hear sickness has passed, its evil, i dont miss that ha ha!
> 
> Aww did you girls see srobbins baby girl piccy on fb? Sooo cute <3
> 
> I keep forgetting we have the fb page, as its a closed group - does that mean anything we post is just seen by us girls & noone else on our normsl fb newsfeed sees it?
> 
> I been finding it hard to log in, read & update here n there aswell, tiredness ' being busy also!
> 
> Im taking a MultiVit + Iron & the Iron supplement from the hospital, helping with the tiredness so thats good, my appetite has increased loads, it must be from the breastfeeding :thumbup:
> 
> Its ok with 2 although Riley can be a lil testing at times but i guess thats normal as another child has invaded his little kingdom of 'Rileys world' lol but once im out driving soon il be ok & we can do mummy Riley time <3

Hey gals! Been super busy with my baby girl. I love being a mommy and our bonding time when she feeds. She is a little pig as well on breast milk. 

The fb page is closed/private so no-one but us girls can see our post. Is that ok with you girls? 

I love seeing all the baby pics. We are all so blessed with these bundle of joys. 

Golden .. Peanut is lookin good. I'm so happy for you! Cant wait till February to see your baby pics.


----------



## iak

Oh bless him with "red school" so sweet 

Going away with babies will be a mission. It takes me forever to get out of the house, let alone going away but it will be nice. That age they will be getting to know the water and maybe even walking. Have you been away with Riley ? 

I know I was thinking what he is going to be like in a few years then stopped because I scared myself out I want to enjoy this stage as much as possible. Yes he started smiling a couple of days after he was born. It is the sweetest! He is so much more alert now. He scares me at times because he is trying to turn his head and lift it up. How's Nuala ? 

Ahh bet you can't wait. How much is she charging you ? I want to get a few pictures done, meaning to ring up a few places. Hope the pictures come out well. Do you have her outfits ready or will she be bringing a few. 

Well I've just finished feeding, going to snooze for another hour or 2. I find the morning feed a lot more harder than getting up at 2/3am. Literally get out with one eye closed. Zakaria is 4 weeks today ! And still my body is slowly adjusting with waking up. Plus Zakaria is always making some sort of noise haha. Even in his sleep, he makes noise. Never heard a baby that is so vocal since day 1. Me and OH couldnt stop laughing the other night, he was making his noise and then all of sudden started farting really loudly. Shameless haha! Does Nuala usually sleep 3-4 hours or does it vary ? I'm exhausted in the daytime, literally running on caffeine. Last 2 days I have had a nap for 2 hours whilst he has been sleeping and really has helped. 

Not a lot, we have our nephew's 3rd birthday on Sunday.. It's my dad birthday on Monday so my brother is doing a bbq at his. Need to go out and buy presents today. Yummy you love your banana cake. You should start selling it! Need to try it :)


----------



## iak

Hey Scrobbins! Congrats again :) Yes, busy busy busy but we wouldn't have it any other way. How is Addie doing ? Are you recovering well? 

That's great that it is closed. I always want to put something but don't want others to see. 

We certainly are blessed, I couldn't imagine life without my little one.


----------



## claireybell

Completely fine with fb page as just us girls :thumbup: i also like to post bundles of stuff but wasnt sure if peeps on my fb feed would see & be like 'omg too much baby' lol! 

srobbins, tell me about it, Nuala is a milk piggy aswell, shes piling on the lbs lol! Hope you are recovering well hun & taking it easy on the tummy, my csection after labouring is def more painful than my planned section with Riley.. Breastfeeding helps get the tummy shrunk right down & heal the internal wound quicker aswell ;) breastfeedings lovely isnt it, creates such a lovely bond :hugs: Riley always comes to me when hes upset for mummy snuggles, i swear its the bf bond :thumbup:

Nuala is still doing an odd smirk, quite suprised she not smiling yet properly seeing as she hung in there until 2wks later ha ha! 

No outfits for the pics, she was butt naked & all curled up on cushions, sooooo cute <3 il get some proofs in few days time but the actual piccys on a usb stick will be done with editing 10-14 days hehe im very excited! 

Haha Iak does he make grunting noises in his sleep?? Riley used to & my friends lil boy did also, definate boy thing, nuala makes squeaky noises lol almost kitten like :haha: think she may be having a growth spurt, she feeds & hoes down in the night but when she feeds around 5/6ish or a lil after she struggles to snooze last couple days, wants booby constantly & gets trapped wind LOL if only she didnt guzzle her milk so quick! Tut tut! 

ooh enjoy the bbq, we're having one tomorrow aswell, i have some chicken & chorizto skewers mmmm yummers!!


----------



## GoldenRatio

Ah really enjoy seeing those baby photos! But I enjoy being pregnant n spoiled too:) 

Here is my baby bump, I hav a short torso so not sure how this bump gonna look in 40weeks:/ I had a dream where I gave birth to a huge baby n baby was premature. My dreams are always about me giving birth early to bigger size baby n I got nothing prepared for the baby. Weird!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28 KB
Views: 6


----------



## claireybell

Beautiful bumpy pic Golden <3

Pg dreams are so random, they are most probs your deepest fear/concerns, your bump will just push out infront if your body is fairly petité hun :) Its rare that unless you go waaaay over over 2 wks over due baby shouldnt be huge, the body generally only carries what it can handle to deliver & then once babe is born they pile on the lbs Lol!


----------



## iak

Aw can't wait to see your proofs. How much did the women charge ? 

He makes noises all throughout the night and then starts farting. Makes me laugh. Me and OH were having a heated discussion and all of sudden he started farting haha. Ahh bless her, she probs saving them smiles for later. 

Aww Golden you have a little bump! Clairybell you say that but I have known really petite women to carry 10lbs babies but usually it is what you can carry. I'm so grateful Zakaria was just under 6lbs. The most painful bit is definitely pushing out the head, then the body folllows. Just thinking about that pain makes me shake haha. I would do it all over again though. It's weird I loved my labour. Hope the weather holds up for your bbq tomorrow! Think I'm going to have a bath whilst Zakaria snoozes I haven't had one since I was pregnant, may add some of coconut oil into hehe. I will be getting the whole family using it soon.


----------



## claireybell

Arghh so annoyed! I wrote a reply & tapped 'previous thread' instead of post ohhhhhh the annoyance!!!


----------



## GoldenRatio

I'm 5'5" , so not considered petite but my legs are way longer than normal and leaves me no torso lol

Even my maternity pants, panel part is long hehe can go up to my neck. 

I don't care honestly what ppl think, I have like 20week bump at 14, so whatever. 

One question tho! How come I find the hb close to my pelvic but have bump up to my boobs? My uterus grew that big but baby chill at the bottom?


----------



## iak

Your the same height as me. Sometimes it can be all baby or just loads of water. Everyone carries diffently. My bump was all baby, no one could ever believe I was the weeks I was. People will start making their comments like your so big or your small. Words of advice don't take any notice and stress about it. I used to get comments all the bloody time about how small I was. At the beginning it used to stress me out and then I just started to ignore it. I don't know who these people compare you to. 

It's probably how the baby is positioned... I think the myth about a high bump is that it's a boy or maybe the other way round. Have you started shopping yet ?


----------



## iak

Clairybell I do it all the time, write a long reply and then my iPhone decides to have a mind of its own and it disappears. 

I'm literally exhausted today. P*issed off with OH, he went car shopping with his friend and decided to go swimming in the Thames... Like "hello I'm tired here abit of help would be nice" feel like I'm running on caffeine these days. Don't know if I'm being too needy or not. I'm not the sort of person to be like "no please stay at home" he always says when you need a break just ask. But I feel like I shouldn't have to ask.


----------



## GoldenRatio

yeap ppl like to comment! They probably think it's my fat belly that I finally let out hehe 

We didn't buy anything, I wanna know the gender then shop. Also answer to u guys previous question, there s no private scan available in Canada so won't hav scan til 20weeks, 6 more weeks to go!

Iak I would be annoyed with DH too, not like u made the kid urself! How can he go n enjoy his day. Hard to understand guys.


----------



## iak

Oh please.. Let them think whatever! At the beginning I had no bump whatsoever. I ll post a picture of my stomach at around 13/14 wks. I used to google what other bumps looked like haha. Then was like whatever everyone carries differently and baby was growing normally. 

Yeah don't blame you, I didn't buy anything until 20 weeks and we knew the gender. Then you can go crazy. 

We had an argument last night, kind of took my tiredness out on him. Went out shopping with my mum today for some retail therapy always works :) He is still not home, debating whether to ignore him when he comes home or just let it go... Men aye! Sometimes it like having another child. Sorry for the moan! Think I'm going to put Zakaria to sleep and get an early night. Been falling asleep all day.


----------



## iak

Golden- here's my "bump" at around 13/14wks.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## GoldenRatio

Mine goes flat when I lay down too, gotta see standing ones :happydance:


----------



## iak

Ok I'm going to send you a few then ha!


----------



## claireybell

Golden your 15wks & a Cinnamon roll hehe! 

Iak hope you & OH made up :) did you buy any nice goodies shopping?? 

I had a shitty tired day yesterday uhh pj's all day, no shower & i think i cried like 4 times as had no sleep the night before zzzZ! Loads better today though, actually showered & went food shopping Lol!


----------



## iak

Golden - the weeks are flying by! 

Clairybell- Yup we made up. We don't argue for long but when we do it is intense haha. Think we are both really tired so makes matters worst. I didn't buy anything for myself just had to get a present for my nephew's 3rd birthday. He is peppa pig mad atm so got him a game which they can all play together. We had a bbq on Monday for him and my dad as their birthdays are only one day apart. I had way too much cake. I've got such a sweet tooth atm, need to cut down! 

Ahh how are u feeling now ? How comes you didn't get any sleep? I used to love pjs days! As soon as Zakaria has had his morning feed, I get him ready for the day and have a quick shower and changed even if I'm not going out. Try and get ready whilst OH is at home in the morning you might feel slightly better for the day ahead. How is everything going with Nuala ? Bet she has grown loads. We haven't got a car atm and I feel like I can't do anything. Struggling to think of what to do in the day, hopefully we will sort the car out soon.


----------



## claireybell

We had some ickle photos taken on Saturday & they are being edited at the moment, the lady who took the pics sent me one she was editing.. <3 look at the tiny toes aww

https://i1204.photobucket.com/albums/bb416/claireybell81/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zpskdybxdnf.jpeg


----------



## claireybell

Ah so glad you & your man are ok, lack of sleep def adds fuel to the fire! Im sooo grumpy at the moment with lack of sleep & tearful with it! I been using Boots No7 eye serum & eye creams like they going out of fashion lol!! Aww was that your nephew that i saw the pic on fb/instagram? Sooo very cute :) hope he had lotsa fun! You can NEVER have too much cake lol! If your still bf, just remember the body will store everything & use its calories & fats for making breastmilk, dont feel bad as your bod will need extra, im trying to eat more crap inbetween my good stuff to boast my calories Lol! I not long at half a packet of Jaffa Cakes ha ha piggy!!

Nualas still not been sleeping too well night & day (although shes sleeping now) due to her mouth Thrush bless her! Shes feeding lots better but its taking longer & i dont think shes drinking full amt as her mouths abit painful, consequently shes getting trapped wind.. Ohhh the joys of bf eh?! Lol! Still, im glad shes feeding well though even if its taking longer.. 

Mornings SO leaves for work at like 630-45 & im in bed still so hes no help really! Its just going to take a few wks to get some routine going, i hope it gets going before Riley starts school in 2 weeks eek! 

Are there any mother & baby groups local to you that you can go to?? 

Golden & srobbins i hope you ladies are doing well! :hugs:


----------



## iak

Nuala, you beaut! That picture has melted my heart! You need to get that picture on a canvas. I bet you can't wait to see all the pics. 

I'm completely know how you feel. If you want to get things off your chest, let loose on here :) I'm abusing my coffee machine at the moment to keep going. I have 3 nephews and a little niece. It was the middle one's birthday. Babysat them the other day for an hour whilst my sil had to do some bits and I actually quite well with all of them plus Zakaria but I could imagine having 5 kids, felt like I had my eyes everywhere. They are so besotted with Zakaria. The two younger ones love seeing what he is doing.. Its so cute they just watch him sleep waiting for him to wake up and go to me every now and then "baby is sleeping or baby is crying" haha 

Clairybell- haha pack of Jaffa cakes. I watched a cooking show the other day and they were making them, looks bloody difficult. I keep going into the fridge to get some chocolate. 

Sorry to hear Nuala is not sleeping well. Can you go back to the doctors and ask for something else ? She may not be sleeping well because she is not getting enough milk. How often is she waking up in the night ? Night time feeds are hard as it is I can't imagine how you are doing with them going on for so long, try and take a nap in the day time. Will be a lot more easier when Riley starts school. I find when I bath Zakaria he sleep so much better, snoozing as I write this. I bathed him around 7:30 and sleeping so well. May start bathing him everyday or every other day. 

There are a few but don't want to go to them until he has had his injections. I will definitely start going once he has had them. We are off to register him tomorrow. Can't believe we have had to wait this long.


----------



## claireybell

Hey lovelies

Been trying to reply for couple of days but you know how it gets lol

We've got Riley in the bed with us at the moment.. Bad dream & Nuala dowsnt appear to want to sleep in her crib pffft so shes slept on me ALL night zzzzzzZ knackered :sleep: Riley in the middle of bed & SO on the otherside, looks like a scene from Willy Wonka & Choc factory HAHA!! 

Aww your nephew is sooo cute, is that the piccy you shared on fb/instagram? Omg my sister has 4 & i have no idea where she gets her patience lol!

I was going to go to some baby groups but you now saying about no injections yet i may give it a pass until then aswell, forgot about those! Brace yourself for tears lol its horrible watching them cry :( did Zakaria get registered ok? Have you registered him at your Drs surgery yet hun? He'll need to be so injections can be arranged :thumbup: 

Nuala stirs ALL through the night uhh the only routine she seems to have is she feeds around 8/9pm & then sleeps until 12:30am! I cant wait until she drops that feed & goes through to 4/5am'ish :) shes def getting enough Milk though as boobs are filling with Milk & shes emptying them finw but shes just looking for extra comfort i think & likes the boob, she struggles to try and stay awake aswell! My sister came over yesterday & she slept on her for an hr so i had a shower ha ha!! 

Have you been sucked into any programmes during night feeds ? He he! I got hooked on Smallville, The O.C & Charmed with Riley LOL! Gotta love Sky box sets!


----------



## iak

You got the whole lot in your bed haha. You will need to upgrade to a queen soon. Hope you getting plenty of rest in between but I know how it is sometimes it is impossible, can't imagine how it is running around a 4yr old too. 

Yep that is the pic, they are a crazy bunch! I know 4 is a lot although I think if they are spread out in age wouldn't be too bad but my brother's kids are 6 and under. 

Yep def wait until you get her injections done. I was in a changing room in mothercare the other day and some mums are so unhygienic. Yep he is all registered and "official" now :) I've booked the 6 week appointment, need to book his injections for the 8weeks. I'm going to take him to get weighed this week. I can't believe he is 6wks on Saturday! How is Nuala in the daytime ? Does she sleep most of the day ? 

Has the thrush gone? I've started bathing Zakaria every night. I've noticed since I've been doing that for the two nights he has feed after his bath around 8 and then sleeps until 3:30/4am.. I'm finding getting up at that time is a lot easier. The other night i knocked out on the sofa at 10. Nice that your sister is helping out. Take advantage of it and do everything you have to whilst they have her. Whenever my mum or sister are holding Zakaria I run into the shower haha. 

No I haven't actually. We have sky in the room too but at that time I'm half asleep and feeding whilst having one eye shut. Is there anything good on at that time? Might have to have a look to help keep me awake.


----------



## claireybell

Haha im singing that song now but about the bed 'hes got the whole world in his hands' but im singing 'ive got the whole world in my bed' :haha: sadly our bedroom can only fit a dbl bed in the bay window area, a kingsize doesnt fit as we measured but i would LOVE a queensize bed hehe!! 

Ooh yes i need to book my 6wk apt later this week, i can only book 2 wks ahead. Im pretty sure ive got a UTI :( peeing has been reaally hot & we attempted jiggy jiggy yesterday morning & couldnt get it anywhere in me lol (sorry tmi) painful around where i pee.. Think its to do with catheter removal wks ago so i need to call drs yet again, i never had all these issues & ailments after Riley was born! 

Hows the bottle/bf going? Nualas thrush has nearly gone, she has Canesten cream for her bottom as she has it there aswell poor girl :( shes feeding really well but cluster feeding & shes always on me, so tiring :sleep: i was seriously considering after she drops the middle night feed (2-4am) to put her on bottles.. Feel sad about it but im so tired its silly, some days im just not able to do anything/get dressed! I'l see how she is in few weeks time as she may get a routine & start sleeping between feeds, at the moment she doesnt hardly sleep :( well she does, fall asleep on me after feeding, put her down all snuggled in blanket & then she wakes minutes later! 

Wow! Thats fab about Zakaria sleeping through until 3-4ish after a bath in the evening! Is that after a bottle or boob & bottle? You must feel abit more like the living in the morning ha ha you lucky thang you!! Has his hair all stayed in or is he losing any of it? Omg has your hair started falling put yet?? My hair is coming out LOADS esp after washing it :shock: never lost this much after pg with Riley! 

Hmm.. Last night around 1:30 i was watching a Film on sky Sony TV channel called 'St Elmo's Fire' with Emilio Estevev & loads of other 80's well known actors from 'The Breakfast club'.. Do you have Sky? Or netflix? It makes the night feeds go quicker lol & i get fidgetty legs in bed so i retreat to the lounge ha ha & just see whats on!


----------



## iak

Ouch sounds like you do. Drink plenty of water helps flush it out. Also I've heard cranberry juice helps. Alot of problems come with giving birth... You don't know until about it until after, they should do a workshop just for issues you may experience after haha. "Touch wood" I haven't had anything, must be one of the lucky ones. I came out of the birthing pool and felt my normal self. Although I bet if I was to have another baby I would have some of the things you have had. You would think after having one baby your body would be more adjusted. Best to go drs and get some antibiotics. Over counter meds don't really help with uti. 

Zakaria is on bottle and breastfeeding in between when he feels like and is in the mood. He is very temperamental already, takes after his daddy! My milk is still there so good news on that. Ideally I would like him on boob all the time, making formula is such a pain. I hate myself for not liking the boob. Upsets me a lot. Tbh I think if he was not 2 weeks early he would of been ok, I don't know if that was due to reflux not being as good as it would at 40wks. Saying that, he is growing well. Im off to weigh him once he has had his feed, so shall see how much he weighs. 

Good news that her thrush is going. Bless her, bet she was so uncomfortable. Must be hard work with her clustering all the time, but you are doing a great job. Maybe speak to a breastfeeding specialist on how to get her to feed more and less all the time or do some research online. Zakaria was like that the first couple of nights that we put him down and he would just not settle, it was because he was hungry that's partially I started to increase formula as he was hungry. Once I done that he settled felt bad afterwards. I haven't actually lost any hair, thank god! They say after you give birth it's good to have a good haircut. 

Haha catching up on night time tv. I ended up watching some crime show last night as I couldn't sleep. Yep we have sky I used to have Netflix but cancelled it.


----------



## GoldenRatio

Hey ladies! im freaking out a little here:cry:

I went for pap test yesterday and doc said everything is good, but i felt little uncomfortable with the tool he used. Then we had sex last night and everything was fine. Today around 12pm, pelvic pain started. Its like shooting pain from my pubic bone, every 10mins or so it happens. I feel like its pressure kinda pain on my vagina cone, little to left but mostly centered.


I read that 17week uterus grows and changes position, so can it be related to that? maybe my pelvic is stretching? 

Did you guys experience this? should i get a maternity belt? will that help?


----------



## claireybell

Hi Golden :wave: 

I bet it was that speculum thingy they use to do the pap test hun.. They not the most comfy of things!! Hows it feeling now? You havent had any bleeding or anything with it have you?? I wonder if its the cervix everything shifting about but because you've been prodded & then had sex, mw told me cervix always moves & gets stretched about when uterus grows & sometimes aches abit.. Because im a worrier, myself i would give Mw or Dr a call if your worried & still exp the pain. Do you remember when i was having acheyness & light bleeding around 19/20wks, it stopped but it was cervix stretching about.. 

Bump bands/maternity belts will help with the pressure most def hun.. Ebay & Amazon sell them :) 

Ahhh your 17 wks eeee!!! Your scan will be soon wont it!!! :hugs:


----------



## GoldenRatio

Hey!! I called my obgyn and she said "it sounds normal but if you are worried then come in" but i couldnt take off work. I went to walk in clinic after work, i asked for uti test so results were in by the time i saw the doc. 

She said its normal with first pregnancy, pelvic opening up will create pain around the bone. She knew exactly what i was talking about so that made me feel better. UTI was negative. She said i will feel more pain than other preggos because i have short torso, plus constipation. Everything will be stretching, i guess. 

Thankfully i didnt have any spotting, i would probably lose my mind if i did. Im a freaking worrier:dohh:

I feel like 17 weeks point really hit me, i got pelvic pain, back pain, left boob s aching like crazy, my hand and legs are bit swollen. All happened in one day! crazy ha

Anyways how are u ladies doing??


----------



## claireybell

Oh thats good then, glad you got it checked out Golden, it wouldve just played on your mind otherwise :thumbup: i think any pain in pg that doesnt always feel quite normal should be checked out! Glad you have no uti aswell, they are evil at best of times but in pg just crap! 

You'll be 20wks in a blink of any eye & the weeks will start flying by now hun :hugs: soon as i hit 20wks in notime at all i was suddenly 30wks etc.. Hows that gawjus baby bump coming along?


----------



## hopebabynv

hI ALL, i am ttc no 1 too. it's been a long way, still ttc...


----------



## hopebabynv

Helo all, trying for baby number 1... it's been a long way, still trying


----------



## GoldenRatio

Exactly CB, Im glad i went to see the doc because now im relaxed. 
My bump is out of control:wacko: even doc was like u look big! bigger than 17weeks. I was like thanks for calling me fat:growlmad:

I gained 6kg already and thats like 13pounds! its all around my belly, no where else. Just weird overall hahaha 

My family doctor said its normal since i was on metformin plus diet before the pregnancy. Week after coming of metformin, i gained 2-3kg in 3-4days! so im blaming it all to metformin hehe


----------



## claireybell

Cheeky Dr lol! Its how you carry & you def not fatty missus!! When i was 29 wks & Riley had 'slapped cheek' a male Dr was like '...blah blah blah & steer clear of pg women!' When i said i was 29 wks pg he looked & said 'oh..' Thanks i just normally look like this ha ha cheek!! 

Drugs can make us put lb's on anywhere! As its around your tummy i bet its all baby hehe <3


----------



## iak

Aww glad everything is all good Golden! Best to make sure with the dr, if not you will drive yourself over the edge and just be worrying all the time. 

Only 2 weeks left and you will know what bubba is!!! Eeekk it's going so quickly!! I miss my bump. Ahh I told you everyone loves commenting "your so big" "your so small" Just ignore it as long as he/she is growing nicely and everything is well, enjoy the pregnancy. Before you know it he/she will be here and the sleepless nights begin :D


----------



## GoldenRatio

Thanks Iak, Im really enjoying it. Now i can feel kicks, its a weird feeling! 

Ur bubu is growing p so fast! I follow the photos on snapchat:hugs: he is a cutie, and looks like u :blush:

When did the kicks move up with u? 17weeks it was just above my pelvic bone, but today i feel it close to my belly button. How is that possible?


----------

